# ~* September Sparkles 2018 *~



## LilFooshFoosh

:kiss: Welcome to everyone due in September 2018! :kiss:

Let me know your EDD and if you are going to be :yellow: , :blue: or :pink:

*1st*

*2nd*
mrscletus :yellow: turned :blue: :baby: 8/27!

*3rd*
waiting2c :pink: :baby: 8/22! 
Lightning7 :yellow: turned :blue: :baby: 8/30!

*4th*
AmyKai

*5th*
Peonies83 :pink:

*6th*
Olivette :yellow:

*7th*
EllaD93 :yellow:

*8th*
imaginary8x :pink: :baby: 9/2!

*9th*
Lil_Gem_1989 :pink:

*10th*

*11th*

*12th*
AmberR:blue: :baby: 9/4!

*13th*

*14th*
Bubble4 :yellow:
xCookieDoughx :blue: :baby: 9/7!

*15th*
Joybell :pink:

*16th*

*17th*

*18th*

*19th*
laodicean
sn0wbunnie :pink: :baby: 9/17!

*20th*
elliecain :pink: :baby: 9/22!

*21st*
alice1234

*22nd*
Lilfooshfoosh :blue: :baby: 9/10!

*23rd*
amytrisha :blue: :baby: 9/28!

*24th*

*25th*
Jules8 :pink:

*26th*
Dandi :pink:
emptybc
mickels :blue:

*27th*
BeachBaby655 :blue:

*28th*

*29th*
Ursaula :pink: :baby: 8/28!

*30th*
CertifiedOreo

:angel:
Fit_Mama2Be
Poppiebug
Bee Bee
red_head


Below is the link to the signature image that was created so that you can copy and paste it into your own signature.



I'll do my best to keep up to date, but if I don't get back to update for a few days please forgive me.​


----------



## Poppiebug

Just to introduce myself - I have 2 beautiful little boys and this will most likely be our last baby. Although I'd absolutely love a little girl, a happy and healthy little baby is all we ask for. We did try a few swaying things when TTC and I was so surprised when I found out a few days before Christmas that #3 was on the way, as our timing was a few days before Ov. Super happy to say the least! :cloud9:

Going on previous experience with my two boys, I am most likely to have this bub a few weeks early at the end of August, but I really wanted to be with the September Mummies. 

Really looking forward to sharing the journey with you all :flower:

H&H 9 months to everyone :kiss: 

xx


----------



## Lightning7

Hi everyone :)

I have been married for 6 years and I am expecting my first on I think the 1st September :) I dont think we will be finding out the gender.

Had a MC beggining of Nov at 6 weeks so hoping for better luck this time!

Looking forward to sharing the journey with others due around the same time.

Wishing all the best for everyone! :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Lightning7 said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> I have been married for 6 years and I am expecting my first on I think the 1st September :) I dont think we will be finding out the gender.
> 
> Had a MC beggining of Nov at 6 weeks so hoping for better luck this time!
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey with others due around the same time.
> 
> Wishing all the best for everyone! :)

Yay! Hopefully all will be well. 

I have to find out, either way I love to be organised with names and the nursery.


----------



## Lightning7

Thank you I hope so too! I panic with every bit of spotting this time as last time i just thought it was normal until i got what seemed to be my period then went to Emergency to find out it was already gone.. having had no cramps or pains whatsoever (though they did come the next day!) 

When i next saw my doctor she said MC is about 25% so that means you can have 3 without another MC now! She was only kidding of course but it would be nice if it were true haha!

I think i like the idea of finding out when its born especially being my first as I'd be definitely happy with either but not 100% sure if i will last my resolve the whole way through so we shall see! :)


----------



## AmyKai

Hello! 

I am due September 4th, with our rainbow. I am Amy, I have 2 girls, Emilia (Emi) who is almost 6 and Nina who is nearing 3.

My husband would love a boy, but we both just want a healthy take home baby and would be happy with either gender. We're hoping to find out the gender. :)


----------



## Poppiebug

I've created a signature image for us, but am completely open to other creations if someone would love to have a go at creating another.

Here's the link to the one I've created so that you can copy and paste it into your own signature. You just need to remove the space between the [ and /] in the end tag. If you need any help, just let me know.

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb295/babybeatlebug/September/SEPTSPARK_zps7ye1hiam.png[ /IMG]


----------



## Lightning7

Ooh just figured out how to edit my signature! :D


----------



## Poppiebug

Yay!! :)


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Hi ladies :) 
Based on the start date of my last period i am due on 2nd September. 
My situation is similar to poppiebug, i have 2 gorgeous boys, this will be my 3rd baby, also hoping for a girl but as long as baby is healthy i will be happy either way. 
Havent even booked in at the doctors yet so doesn&#8217;t seem real... 
xx


----------



## Poppiebug

How's everyone going??


----------



## Lightning7

I'm going well! Just been to my doctors this afternoon and because of previous miscarriage and a little bit of spotting this time she gave me a referral to book in for my first scan the end of next week so its now booked in for Sat 13th, when i should be at least 6 weeks 5 days so hoping to see a heartbeat! :)

How are you going?


----------



## Poppiebug

Good to get that peace of mind hey. 
I'm a constant undies checker in these early days too. I had spotting with both my previous pregnancies but other than the implantation (which did go on for 3-4 days or so) I've been ok. I go back to the Dr next week for the bloods results and I'll call Obs tomorrow to book my first appointment with her, which I think should be around the end of January. Also hanging out for my scan on the 18th to make sure all is ok, I'll be about 7+3 I think. 

x


----------



## Lightning7

Brown spotting at 5 weeks was the only sign of my MC last time then my period started at 6 weeks so any spotting freaks me out.. i had brown spotting last Friday night just before i had to go out with friends and i was sure it was all over again and i was so down i couldnt enjoy myself.. but it stopped straight away. I took a 2nd test yesterday to make sure baby still there and got a strong positive so im hopeful. But yeah like you constantly checking undies to make sure im not bleeding! But if i see a heartbeat next week i hope i will be able to feel much more confident!! :)

Good luck with your scan! :)


----------



## AmyKai

I'm not too bad just soooo tired! But that could just be because my girls have been very excited today and moving around a lot. Keeping me busy definitely. I handed them off to my husbands Mom for a while yesterday so I could rest haha. She guessed I was pregnant last time so I'm hoping she doesn't guess again before we tell her ourselves.


----------



## laodicean

Hi ladies, I think I might be very cautiously joining you all. I've had multiple miscarriages so totally prepared this this might not pan out. But I just want to try and enjoy a pregnancy for once, despite my history, so trying to live in the moment! Got faint lines yesterday at 6dpo, and a stronger line today at 7dpo.

Due date will be 19th September, if this actually sticks...


----------



## Peonies83

Hi everyone! I am expecting my first on September 5th. It took my husband and I ten cycles of trying, so we were very happy to get our bfp on Christmas. I am excited to be a part of this group and to hopefully make a few friends!


----------



## lomelindi17

Hi everyone, I'm Jess, I'm also cautiously joining in, as I'm only on 11 dpo and haven't missed af yet. I've had faint positives since 8 dpo but still waiting for a nice darker line for some real confirmation. We are on our 1st month ttc #2 and if this one sticks then I will be due Sept 15. Fingers crossed! I'm a little nervous though because we conceived our daughter on our first month trying so I am kinda skeptical that we will be that lucky again lol. :-k


----------



## Poppiebug

So excited to see more and more lovelies joining our group! Fingers crossed for sticky little beans. 

I booked my first Obs appointment today (same one that delivered my other two) for 5th Feb so I'll be 10 weeks exactly.


----------



## AmyKai

Congratulations everyone, fingers crossed for us all!! <3 <3


----------



## lomelindi17

I think I spoke too soon, tests this am were almost totally negative although I can still see a little shadow, but opk's are getting lighter and lighter. Must be a chemical, I'm really crampy this am too. So bummed!! Happy & healthy 9 months to you all!! :flower:


----------



## AmyKai

lomelindi17 said:


> I think I spoke too soon, tests this am were almost totally negative although I can still see a little shadow, but opk's are getting lighter and lighter. Must be a chemical, I'm really crampy this am too. So bummed!! Happy & healthy 9 months to you all!! :flower:

So sorry. Chemicals really suck. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## laodicean

lomelindi17 said:


> I think I spoke too soon, tests this am were almost totally negative although I can still see a little shadow, but opk's are getting lighter and lighter. Must be a chemical, I'm really crampy this am too. So bummed!! Happy & healthy 9 months to you all!! :flower:

Already said sorry elsewhere, but just wanted to say it again! That's the bad side of testing early, and part of me is convinced this is going to happen to me. Really hope next month is your month...


----------



## lomelindi17

Thank you!! Hope yours is a sticky bean!


----------



## Peonies83

Hugs, lomelindi17. :hugs: I am sorry about your chemical. Those are heartbreaking.


----------



## laodicean

I have got the worst insomnia, and have done since 4dpo. Tonight I just can't sleep. Don't remember this with any of my other pregnancies - the opposite if anything.

Fortunately I'm working nights the next few nights, but still not ideal...


----------



## Poppiebug

lomelindi17 said:


> I think I spoke too soon, tests this am were almost totally negative although I can still see a little shadow, but opk's are getting lighter and lighter. Must be a chemical, I'm really crampy this am too. So bummed!! Happy & healthy 9 months to you all!! :flower:

So sorry lovely. Fingers crossed and :dust: for next month. X


----------



## xCookieDoughx

*tentatively pokes head in*

Hi :) I got my BFP on 04/01/18 at 9 DPO. My lines have been progressing nicely (until this morning when my IC showed a really faint line until I tested again with more diluted urine later and got a nice dark line!) 

This whole thing is so stressful! Im just praying this baby sticks! I had a bit of spotting at 9&10 DPO but nothing since. And I think that may have been me checking my cervix did that, as its been very sensitive lately, even bleeding after dtd a few different times last month. (Had checked by doctor, nothing wrong just sensitive).

Im terrified of losing this baby. Im pretty confident this isnt a chemical as my lines are nice and dark, however I had a late term miscarriage last year so every tiny thing scares me :( 

My due date, providing this baby hangs around, will be 18th September (subject to change at scans)

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!!!
 



Attached Files:







385C0AE4-AE28-4AE6-9E9B-F9A3C40B1E27.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8









B64B912A-3FD6-488F-8F05-29BCAE296884.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lightning7

Sorry to hear that Lomelindi17 good luck for next month! :hugs:

Congrats everyone :) praying for sticky beans for all of us.

I have reached 6 weeks today so i am excited that is further than last time! :) spotting seems to have stopped :happydance: (fingers crossed) so im just hanging out for my first scan on Saturday! This is gonna be a long week haha! :)

How is everyone going?


----------



## laodicean

Lightning7 said:


> Sorry to hear that Lomelindi17 good luck for next month! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats everyone :) praying for sticky beans for all of us.
> 
> I have reached 6 weeks today so i am excited that is further than last time! :) spotting seems to have stopped :happydance: (fingers crossed) so im just hanging out for my first scan on Saturday! This is gonna be a long week haha! :)
> 
> How is everyone going?

I'm now officially late for AF and therefore a bit pregnant! Woo!

Currently feeling a bit torn, to be honest. I desperately want to enjoy being pregnant, but am also emotionally detaching myself because realistically I've got a higher than average chance of miscarrying. It's so difficult striking a balance!

Congrats on getting to 6wkd, and fingers crossed the spotting keeps away for the next 34wks!


----------



## Lightning7

laodicean said:


> I'm now officially late for AF and therefore a bit pregnant! Woo!
> 
> Currently feeling a bit torn, to be honest. I desperately want to enjoy being pregnant, but am also emotionally detaching myself because realistically I've got a higher than average chance of miscarrying. It's so difficult striking a balance!
> 
> Congrats on getting to 6wkd, and fingers crossed the spotting keeps away for the next 34wks!

I'm sorry you have a higher chance of miscarriage, hope it doesnt happen this time! I have been worried about losing this one the whole time so far and trying not to get too excited and ive only had the one MC, its so hard hey! :hugs:


----------



## Bubble4

Hi, can you please pop me on the list? I'm due 14th September and after 2 girls and a boy we are going to be team yellow this time xx


----------



## Olivette

Hi girls!

I found out on Christmas day I am pregnant. Due roughly 6th September. We have one girl and one boy already so are staying team yellow this time around!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Finally got my dark positive this morning so Im pretty happy! Due 18th September :) 

No more testing for me otherwise Im going to drive myself crazy!!! 

H&H 9 months to everyone!
 



Attached Files:







3369705D-C950-46D9-AAB9-F4FE2DB58F33.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Yay congrats on your dark positive! I also had a dark positive (yesterday) after a few faint ones a week before xx its a great feeling to see a dark line
 



Attached Files:







5A6A0849-A2DA-4FF6-BC5F-7A82DEC4B48C.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Poppiebug

So exciting to see our little group growing! I hope I've put all the details into the first page list correctly, I was doing it on my phone tonight so hopefully it all looks fine. 

I've officially hit the 6 week mark today too. I've had a few niggly little pains and things but I'm sure it's all just the expanding and moving etc. No spotting so that's good but I'm completely expecting something as I had it with the other two. Hanging for my scan on the 18th to see that everything is going ok, and I can relax for a minute and then of course I'll be worrying again!! Mother's life! 

Has anyone told people yet? Obvs told my DH as soon as those super faint lines came up. Told my Mum on Christmas Day as she was here and I'd want her support with whatever happens. Also told my sister a few days after as she was off on a cruise for two weeks and we are pretty close. Other than that only one of my closest friends who knew we were going to be ttc straight out asked me so I couldn't hide it! We will be waiting until after the 12 week scan to tell the majority of people though, including our boys because I know my eldest won't be able to keep a secret! 

Hope you're all traveling along ok. 

Xx


----------



## Lightning7

Me too can't wait for the scan so i can relax a little! Today i have been having rib pain on one side and worrying incase of ectopic but from what i can see on google it sounds like its normal.

I have told dh obviously xmas day when i got the bfp then i told my sis on new years eve, she has a bub and is excited to have them be close in age. Then i told my best friend this weekend. Probs wont tell anyone else until 12wks ish though that will depend on if i get bad MS as might not be able to hide it from the work mates if i do haha. :rofl:


----------



## mrscletus

Hello ladies... I am so happy to be here! We were ttc for 2 years in June when we decided to thrown in the towel. I had a positive test in Oct (I was a few days late but not really tracking anything other than my period) that ended in bleeding a couple days later and negative tests. It was crazy emotional, fast forward to Christmas Eve... I was having some really strange dreams and my period was due that day or the next, so I really wasnt late. I had a wondfo left from when we were activity ttc, so I peed on it and it was positive. I also had some digis from the October positive so I took one of those with smu- and IT WAS POSITIVE TOO!
I immediately called my SIL (she has been with me through this whole journey) so she was the first to know. Oops! Anyway I had to wait all day as DH was working and then we had dinner at his familys house. Came home and I had wrapped up the test as a present. We laughed... we cried... it was an amazing moment that we shared! 

This is baby #3 for us and we are going team yellow! 

We have told parents and siblings, but not our kids! They wouldnt keep a secret, and it would crush them should something terrible happen. My bloodwork and first scan were very promising, but I dont want to get ahead of ourselves. Im still so nervous as I have a history of mc. I have a scan scheduled for the 19th which I will be nearly 8 weeks then! 

My fingers are crossed for a H&H 9 months. Im due on the 1st but will most likely have a scheduled section earlier. 

I am so happy to share this journey with all of you!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

We&#8217;re not telling anyone until after 20 weeks, and even then it will only be close family. No one else is going to know until after baby is born. Our children are 5&2 so we aren&#8217;t even going to tell them. Our oldest was heartbroken when his baby brother never came home and I couldn&#8217;t do that to him again. I am so desperate to tell people and talk to others about this as I feel so scared and alone (DH works full time so we don&#8217;t get much time alone).


----------



## mrscletus

xCookieDoughx said:


> Were not telling anyone until after 20 weeks, and even then it will only be close family. No one else is going to know until after baby is born. Our children are 5&2 so we arent even going to tell them. Our oldest was heartbroken when his baby brother never came home and I couldnt do that to him again. I am so desperate to tell people and talk to others about this as I feel so scared and alone (DH works full time so we dont get much time alone).

I cannot imagine that pain. I completely understand why you would want to keep it a secret. 
We are all here for you and a healthy and happy 9 months to you!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

mrscletus said:


> xCookieDoughx said:
> 
> 
> Were not telling anyone until after 20 weeks, and even then it will only be close family. No one else is going to know until after baby is born. Our children are 5&2 so we arent even going to tell them. Our oldest was heartbroken when his baby brother never came home and I couldnt do that to him again. I am so desperate to tell people and talk to others about this as I feel so scared and alone (DH works full time so we dont get much time alone).
> 
> I cannot imagine that pain. I completely understand why you would want to keep it a secret.
> We are all here for you and a healthy and happy 9 months to you!Click to expand...

Thank you :) its nice to talk to others on here, I dont feel so completely alone. 
Every little thing is scaring me! Every twinge, every move I make, every toilet visit! (Im feeling a little more wet down there which is making me panic run to the toilet multiple times a day!) 

I had my midwife booking in appointment through today, 12th February! So a whole month away yet!!! But I know I can go to the GP in the mean time if Im worried about anything x


----------



## Olivette

I'm so sorry for your loss CookieDough :(. My eldest (who is 4) was there when I found out on Christmas day so is aware that something is going on, and asks multiple times a day if the baby is still 'in mummys tummy'. It's heartbreaking as I'm so nervous anyway it's hard to know what to say!

And yes, i've had the same. Definitely wetter down there. I remember this from before though that I was experiencing more CM and constantly worried i'd go to the loo and find blood. Such a nerve wracking time. 

x


----------



## Lightning7

Sorry for your loss CookieDough :hugs:


----------



## Peonies83

We have not told anyone yet. We are planning to tell our parents after we have our first ultrasound and then other family / friends after the first trimester is over. It has been very hard not to say anything to my mom though!

I am so sorry for your loss, CookieDough. That sounds like an incredibly hard experience. I hope that this pregnancy is a sticky little bean for you.


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm so sorry for your loss xCookieDoughx I could never imagine how completely awful it would be and fair enough for not telling people.

Although I've been lucky enough to have healthy pregnancies, I've never done big announcements, not on FB or anything. We just tell those people who we'd like to know. Last time when DS2 was born I posted about his arrival on FB and I got a few "oh I didn't know you were pregnant" or "I must have missed your announcement" comments. Nah, I just didn't go about telling everyone!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Brown spotting this morning :( AF is due today and the spotting is back. I just feel so hopeless. I don&#8217;t know what to do!


----------



## Poppiebug

xCookieDoughx said:


> Brown spotting this morning :( AF is due today and the spotting is back. I just feel so hopeless. I donât know what to do!

Hang in there, could be IB. I had IB for 3-4 days or so this time around and started a few days before period was due.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Poppiebug said:


> xCookieDoughx said:
> 
> 
> Brown spotting this morning :( AF is due today and the spotting is back. I just feel so hopeless. I dont know what to do!
> 
> Hang in there, could be IB. I had IB for 3-4 days or so this time around and started a few days before period was due.Click to expand...

I had spotting last week at 9&10DPO which stopped thankfully. But its just started up again :(


----------



## mrscletus

Hang in there- hopefully it will stop like before. Praying for a sticky bean.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Hey everyone! The spotting stopped yesterday afternoon, thank goodness! I think it might just be something that keeps happening to me on and off for a while. Ill go back to the doctors next week like they said and see what happens from there. Took another test this morning which I think is slightly darker than the others and darker than control so Im quite happy :)
 



Attached Files:







1FF9CFF9-C06F-4C9A-8338-CCDF1D376DF7.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bubble4

Me and my husband have decided not to tell a single person until we bring the baby home x


----------



## Bubble4

...though we'll see how long I can keep it secret &#128514;


----------



## laodicean

Bubble4 said:


> ...though we'll see how long I can keep it secret &#128514;

With my second I had people staring at me when I was 34wks thinking "is she.....?" I hid him well! I was in normal jeans till about 26/28wks.

And on the FB announcement of his birth there were people saying "must have missed your pregnancy announcement!" Nope. I just never announced.


----------



## Lightning7

xCookieDoughx said:


> Hey everyone! The spotting stopped yesterday afternoon, thank goodness! I think it might just be something that keeps happening to me on and off for a while. Ill go back to the doctors next week like they said and see what happens from there. Took another test this morning which I think is slightly darker than the others and darker than control so Im quite happy :)

Great to hear CookieDough! Great lines!
I had spotting at 3wks5d, then 4wks5d, then 5wks4d, so I took another test yesterday at 6wks3d and its still a strong positive, so I dont know what is going on but seems to be harmless so far! So maybe you are the same! :) good luck with your doctor visit!


----------



## mrscletus

xCookieDoughx said:


> Hey everyone! The spotting stopped yesterday afternoon, thank goodness! I think it might just be something that keeps happening to me on and off for a while. Ill go back to the doctors next week like they said and see what happens from there. Took another test this morning which I think is slightly darker than the others and darker than control so Im quite happy :)

So happy to log on and see this today!! 

How's everyone feeling?

I have been crazy nauseous in the mornings was thinking it was from the pre-natals (i remember that with my son I had to take them at night)
so switch to take them before bed hoping that would fix the morning sickness. Well it worked for one day. However, after trying to get pregnant for so long and having so many setbacks... all of the symptoms (even the not so great ones) are welcome. 

I have had crazy CM and been running to the bathroom as I too have a fear of it being blood. I'm so happy it isn't! AND the breast pain- I don't remember it being like this lol. But they look great- so I'll take it!! 

Have a great day everyone, I am looking forward to a nice 4 day weekend!!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Well I had a little spotting again this morning, just the brown stuff. I have a feeling it&#8217;s going to be like this for a while. Took an IC this morning and the line was as dark as control! Which is great for an IC. I&#8217;m not that concerned anymore to be honest, I think as it&#8217;s just this browny stuff then it has to just be old blood filtering out from somewhere, and I had a lot of red spotting during my last cycle before I conceived so I think maybe my it has something to do with that. Either way, I&#8217;m back at the doctors next week to be referred to EPAU for a scan :) 

No real symptoms yet, although I usually spent weeks 4-6 feeling perfectly fine and then from week 6 onwards I spend my days with my head in a bucket! So I probably have a couple of weeks yet before any real symptoms get me x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Heyyy ladies! Can I join?! Just got a positive test today! 
I am due Sept 19th with baby #4! :happydance:


----------



## mrscletus

sn0wbunnie said:


> Heyyy ladies! Can I join?! Just got a positive test today!
> I am due Sept 19th with baby #4! :happydance:

Yay!!! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Poppiebug

sn0wbunnie said:


> Heyyy ladies! Can I join?! Just got a positive test today!
> I am due Sept 19th with baby #4! :happydance:

Hi and welcome! I'll add you to our list.

Pretty much on cue for me some brown on wiping today. I had it pretty much at the same time with both my others, so hopefully it's just a "normal thing" for me. Doesn't stop me worrying though. I have my scan on 18th, so that can't come quick enough now.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Poppiebug said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Heyyy ladies! Can I join?! Just got a positive test today!
> I am due Sept 19th with baby #4! :happydance:
> 
> Hi and welcome! I'll add you to our list.
> 
> Pretty much on cue for me some brown on wiping today. I had it pretty much at the same time with both my others, so hopefully it's just a "normal thing" for me. Doesn't stop me worrying though. I have my scan on 18th, so that can't come quick enough now.Click to expand...

I hate the brown spotting! I know its totallu normally but it doesnt stop the worry :(


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi all! I'm nervously joining as well. AF was due today, but I've been getting BFPs since Tuesday. I have shorter cycles so I'm quite early still, EDD Sept 24th based on LMP. 

I was going to say more but I keep freaking out and changing my mind about posting at all, so that's it for now before I chicken out again!


----------



## Jules8

I'm happy to be joining as well. Got a bfp this morning on a frer. :) I'll have to confirm with bloods, but I'm too excited to wait to join. lol EDD is Sept. 25th.


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome ladies!! 
I was too scared to post with my bfp at the start too but then I couldn't wait to get in and start chatting with some buddies so ended up just doing it! Always good to have people to chat to who are at a similar stage, no mater the outcome, especially if you arent openly chatting with friends and family about it just yet. 

I haven't had any more brown since that one time yesterday, although fully expect it since it appears to be my normal. Can't wait til scan on Thursday. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## Lightning7

Had my scan yesterday. So happy and relieved to see a little heartbeat! I only measured at 6 weeks when it should have been 7 weeks though, so estimated due date is now the 8th instead :) 

congrats to the newcomers :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Jules!

Glad you got to see your little bean, Lightning! So far all of my pregnancies measured smaller at the first scan but by the second scan had caught up to my original EDD, I'm expecting this one will be the same. 

I'm still having trouble believing we were successful this quickly. It took us 2.5 years (and a lot of heartbreak) to have a 2nd; we were half expecting to be entirely unsuccessful this time but got it on the 3rd try. So my symptoms so far are insomnia, loads of gas and disbelief? Haha 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Lightning7

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Congrats Jules!
> 
> Glad you got to see your little bean, Lightning! So far all of my pregnancies measured smaller at the first scan but by the second scan had caught up to my original EDD, I'm expecting this one will be the same.
> 
> I'm still having trouble believing we were successful this quickly. It took us 2.5 years (and a lot of heartbreak) to have a 2nd; we were half expecting to be entirely unsuccessful this time but got it on the 3rd try. So my symptoms so far are insomnia, loads of gas and disbelief? Haha
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

I'm thinking that might happen here too as my cycles are always only 26 days so it is hard to believe i could be a whole week late! Not sure when they do second scans here though as ive heard its usually 18 to 20 weeks and i dont think they can date them as accurately then? I'm completely new 

My symptoms so far are just sore breasts, gas and bloating, and light headed if i stand up too quick.


----------



## Peonies83

My first ultrasound is tomorrow. I am a little nervous, but so excited to see a little heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## Poppiebug

Lightning7 said:


> Had my scan yesterday. So happy and relieved to see a little heartbeat! I only measured at 6 weeks when it should have been 7 weeks though, so estimated due date is now the 8th instead :)
> 
> congrats to the newcomers :)

Thats so exciting about the scan that all was ok despite the week difference. I'll update your EDD on the first page. 

7 weeks today here, hanging for that scan on Thursday. I've had some more brown on wiping so I am worried about that of course. Hopefully still all just "normal" for me. 

Where is everyone from? I'm in Melbourne Australia.


----------



## Poppiebug

Peonies83 said:


> My first ultrasound is tomorrow. I am a little nervous, but so excited to see a little heartbeat! :happydance:

exciting!! Good luck!! xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi everyone!

Cautiously joining in and hoping I get to stick around!

I got my BFP on Friday, which also happened to be my beautiful rainbow boy's 2nd birthday! Really hoping his present is going to be a little brother or sister. &#10084;&#65039;

My edd is September 23 if I go by ovulation and September 25 if I go by LMP.

I've had 3 losses (15 weeks, 8 weeks and a chemical) so really hoping this one works out.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Poppiebug

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Cautiously joining in and hoping I get to stick around!
> 
> I got my BFP on Friday, which also happened to be my beautiful rainbow boy's 2nd birthday! Really hoping his present is going to be a little brother or sister. â¤ï¸
> 
> My edd is September 23 if I go by ovulation and September 25 if I go by LMP.
> 
> I've had 3 losses (15 weeks, 8 weeks and a chemical) so really hoping this one works out.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!

Congrats and fingers crossed for a nice little sticky bean for you. Would you like me to pop your name on the first page under one of those dates or wait until you know for sure?


----------



## Jules8

Good luck on those who have scans coming up! Mine is Feb. 1st...It seems soooo far away! lol With my first I did a monitored cycle at a fertility clinic so I had quite a few early scans. This time I was just prescribed Femara by my OB with no monitoring except a progesterone check to confirm O. It's a way different experience!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats *Fit_Mama*! Fx for a H&H9

*Poppie*, I'm in Ontario, Canada. :cold: Can't wait for it to warm up again here!

*sn0wbunnie*, I am pretty sure we were in the 2015 March-mallows group together too. :flower:

TMI warning :)
Totally understand the worry that comes with spotting! I had brown spotting at random times throughout my pregnancy with my daughter because of a SCH. With this one I experienced some slight spotting around implantation (thought I was out and getting AF early) after DH and I were intimate and then again a few days later after "trying to hard" in the washroom a few days later, iykwim. :blush: Hoping everyone's spotting stops! 

Thinking I will probably call to make my appointment this week. I don't think I'll be able to swing going in until early Feb though, this is a busy time of year for me. I'm going to really try to stay relaxed and enjoy this pregnancy! As long as I get to take this baby home, it will be my last.

It is nice to have other people with similar experiences in this group. I'm really looking forward to talking to you ladies. :flower:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Poppiebug, please put me down on the front for September 23. &#128522; 

There are no guarantees in life but I want to try and stay optimistic and just enjoy this pregnancy, although I know there will be times when I'm a bundle of anxiety.

Mostly I'm just grateful to be here! I always used to get pregnant on our first cycle trying but after the d&c from my last loss it's taken since June and I was really starting to worry that something was wrong.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Congrats *Fit_Mama*! Fx for a H&H9
> 
> *Poppie*, I'm in Ontario, Canada. :cold: Can't wait for it to warm up again here!
> 
> *sn0wbunnie*, I am pretty sure we were in the 2015 March-mallows group together too. :flower:
> 
> TMI warning :)
> Totally understand the worry that comes with spotting! I had brown spotting at random times throughout my pregnancy with my daughter because of a SCH. With this one I experienced some slight spotting around implantation (thought I was out and getting AF early) after DH and I were intimate and then again a few days later after "trying to hard" in the washroom a few days later, iykwim. :blush: Hoping everyone's spotting stops!
> 
> Thinking I will probably call to make my appointment this week. I don't think I'll be able to swing going in until early Feb though, this is a busy time of year for me. I'm going to really try to stay relaxed and enjoy this pregnancy! As long as I get to take this baby home, it will be my last.
> 
> It is nice to have other people with similar experiences in this group. I'm really looking forward to talking to you ladies. :flower:



Yes we were! Congrats to you! This will be my 3rd since then haha


----------



## Poppiebug

I hate coming in here with crappy things to say and TMI after my brown yesterday I had some bright red blood last night when I went to the toilet, scared the hell out of me. I pretty much lay down then for the rest of the night and this morning there's only some brown again. I've had no cramping or anything which I am hoping is a good sign. Unfortunately there's no way for me to get to a scan earlier as I have to work, so roll on Thursday morning!! I think it might possibly be a subchronic hematoma from the placenta attaching / growing. I had the same with DS2, brown spotting and a little bright red blood with at 7 weeks, went to the hospital for the scan to see everything was ok. I'm hoping so much this is the same. Trying not to stress too much.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Poppiebug said:


> I hate coming in here with crappy things to say and TMI after my brown yesterday I had some bright red blood last night when I went to the toilet, scared the hell out of me. I pretty much lay down then for the rest of the night and this morning there's only some brown again. I've had no cramping or anything which I am hoping is a good sign. Unfortunately there's no way for me to get to a scan earlier as I have to work, so roll on Thursday morning!! I think it might possibly be a subchronic hematoma from the placenta attaching / growing. I had the same with DS2, brown spotting and a little bright red blood with at 7 weeks, went to the hospital for the scan to see everything was ok. I'm hoping so much this is the same. Trying not to stress too much.

I had spotting with my last 2 pregnancies & everything ended up being completely fine. Sometimes spotting is normal & there's no explanation for it.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Poppie that is scary! Glad it's gone back to brown, that's a good sign. Having an idea of what may have caused it sounds lime it probably helps a bit.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Ladies - I am just poking my head in here if that is okay, I joined an August Group when I got my BFP but after a dating scan my EDD was moved to 3/9, whilst I am still reading and posting a bit in there and will continue to do so, I am a bit behind all of those ladies so if its okay with you all would like to be in here too. 

Am 7.2 today, struggling a little with tiredness and all day nausea but other than that all going well.

Hope all is okay with those of you who have had spotting and that it has all stopped now.

I am based in NZ


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I have an early scan booked at EPAU for Thursday :) I&#8217;ll only be 5+2 but it&#8217;ll be good to see if the sac and yolk sac have formed and are in the right place x


----------



## Poppiebug

waiting2c said:


> Hey Ladies - I am just poking my head in here if that is okay, I joined an August Group when I got my BFP but after a dating scan my EDD was moved to 3/9, whilst I am still reading and posting a bit in there and will continue to do so, I am a bit behind all of those ladies so if its okay with you all would like to be in here too.
> 
> Am 7.2 today, struggling a little with tiredness and all day nausea but other than that all going well.
> 
> Hope all is okay with those of you who have had spotting and that it has all stopped now.
> 
> I am based in NZ

Hi! We'll be Due Date Buddies!!



xCookieDoughx said:


> I have an early scan booked at EPAU for Thursday :) Iâll only be 5+2 but itâll be good to see if the sac and yolk sac have formed and are in the right place x

That's great, you'll have that peace of mind then.

As for me, spotting slowed down yesterday thank goodness. A little this morning, still browny / light pink. 24.5 hours til my scan and counting. I'm still just holding onto the fact that it's happened like this before with both my pregnancies, keeping everything crossed that it's just what happens for me. Still doesn't really stop me worrying about it all.


----------



## AmberR

Joining you ladies! I got my BFP on Jan 2nd! My due date is Septmeber 12th! We were thinking if being team yellow but I don't think DH is going to be able to handle that :haha: so will probably find out the sex.
I had a MMC a few months ago so I will be nervous until my first scan. I have an appointment on Jan 29th and will have my first scan in the week after that during my 8th week. I have had some minor symptoms like random nausea, tiredness and cramps but that is it so far! Glad to be a part of this group :)


----------



## elliecain

Hi everyone. Im still in shock so bear with me. 

My son is 11 months old and was an IVF baby, after our first round of ICSI. My husband has antibodies so we were told we have a very low chance of natural conception. We didnt have any frosties, so found the money and talked to clinic about doing a fresh round. 

Meds arrived in December and I started down regulating on 1/1/18. After 2 weeks, I was due a baseline scan so I could start stimming. But Id not had a withdrawal bleed and this would mean a delay. On Monday, just before calling the clinic to let them know Id still not bled, I did a pregnancy test. Purely because I knew they would make me do one. 

OMG. It was a blazing :bfp:

I rang the clinic who said the meds were safe (in fact the progesterone boost may have helped) and to swap them for cyclogest and prednisolone. They are also offering us 2 free pregnancy scans, first one at 7 weeks!

I had bloods done on Monday and my b-hcg was 985. Im getting repeat bloods today and just hoping so much it has doubled. When I had a natural chemical, bloods were only 48 and digi never said above 1-2 weeks, so Im cautiously optimistic. So far, things are more like my sons pregnancy. 

My name is Ellie, Im 40 and live in the South of the UK. Im a teacher but on maternity leave for another 4.5 weeks. Going by last period, Im due on 20th September. 

Symptoms so far: heartburn, insomnia, cramps and backache. Im still breastfeeding and have not yet noticed any change in sensation, though I think my milk supply has dipped. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all! <3 Heres to happy and healthy pregnancies for us all!
 



Attached Files:







20361980-3B82-44AB-980A-027D16CF68D0.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome ladies, so great to have you with us. 

Amber, I'll won't put a :yellow: next to you just yet, until you make up your mind for sure on finding out. 

What a surprise for you Ellie!


----------



## waiting2c

What an awesome surprise Ellie!! 

Good luck at your scan poppy!! Fantastic to be due date buddies!! And you are closer in time difference too!!!


----------



## laodicean

5 weeks today and got this this morning. It's no guarantee BUT never got this on time with any of my miscarriages so it is reassuring from that point of view!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1209.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## elliecain

laodicean said:


> 5 weeks today and got this this morning. It's no guarantee BUT never got this on time with any of my miscarriages so it is reassuring from that point of view!

Yay thats great!!!

I remember the same from Finlos pregnancy. I got 3+ on 5 weeks exactly and it felt so good! Im a day behind you by lmp so might try tomorrow. Only problem is I think I ovulated later than cd14 so probably not got the dates right. Might wait until next week or it will worry me if its still 2-3!


----------



## Poppiebug

laodicean said:


> 5 weeks today and got this this morning. It's no guarantee BUT never got this on time with any of my miscarriages so it is reassuring from that point of view!

Yay fantastic!

I never got the 3+ with my first 2 (as in, i used them up too early and got the 2-3) so i waited with this one until this week and of course up it came. That was before the spotting this week but hopefully all is still ok. I'll know in about 12 hours! Should be going to sleep right now but of course running all the things though my mind.


----------



## Lightning7

I am located north of Brisbane in QLD Australia.

Poppybug and CookieDough good luck with your scans tomorrow!

Peonies83 I hope your scan went well!

Welcome Fit_Mama2Be, waiting2c, AmberR, and elliecain, so wonderful having so many of us now :) H&H 9 months to you all!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome ladies! H&H9 

Ellie that is a wonderful surprise! Congrats 

Good luck with the scans. I still haven't gotten around to calling :blush:

Anyone nervous about telling other people? We aren't telling anyone yet, but I'm actually nervous about telling my mum this time. With my other pregnancies my mum was the 3rd person to know (me, DH then her...basically before the pee dried on the test) and she has always been really supportive. But she was also there with me during our loss and I know my 3rd pregnancy was about as hard and full of worry for her as it was for me & DH. I think most people were expecting us to stop at 2, especially when we ended up with one of each so I think it's going to be a bit of a surprise for most people. :wacko: I'm probably just borrowing worry but I can't help it, that's how my brain works!


----------



## laodicean

Poppiebug said:


> laodicean said:
> 
> 
> 5 weeks today and got this this morning. It's no guarantee BUT never got this on time with any of my miscarriages so it is reassuring from that point of view!
> 
> Yay fantastic!
> 
> I never got the 3+ with my first 2 (as in, i used them up too early and got the 2-3) so i waited with this one until this week and of course up it came. That was before the spotting this week but hopefully all is still ok. I'll know in about 12 hours! Should be going to sleep right now but of course running all the things though my mind.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you - it does sound like your normal though!


----------



## laodicean

elliecain said:


> laodicean said:
> 
> 
> 5 weeks today and got this this morning. It's no guarantee BUT never got this on time with any of my miscarriages so it is reassuring from that point of view!
> 
> Yay thats great!!!
> 
> I remember the same from Finlos pregnancy. I got 3+ on 5 weeks exactly and it felt so good! Im a day behind you by lmp so might try tomorrow. Only problem is I think I ovulated later than cd14 so probably not got the dates right. Might wait until next week or it will worry me if its still 2-3!Click to expand...


Definitely don't do it if you will be adversely affected by a 2-3! I did it because in my head I'm going to miscarry and so I'm just constantly trying to anticipate it so it doesn't come out of nowhere like it has a couple of times. My fourth miscarriage I got a 2-3 at 5wks and encouraged myself that they can be wrong and I'm probably fine. Then started bleeding a week later and wished I'd recognised it for the warning shot that it was.

I hate the first tri!

My next "this is a bad sign" is whether or not my HG will start on the dot of 6wks like my other two healthy pregnancies...


----------



## mrscletus

Wow so many more BFP!! Welcome ladies, this is so exciting. 

I do find myself running to the toilet all the time though as I have a lot of discharge and thinking it is blood. Luckily I am hanging strong and starting to feel pregnant! Anxiously waiting for my scan on Friday. It was moved to first thing at 7:30 am!! That is great for me. I am praying we will see a heart beat. I will be just about 8 weeks (I think according to my LMP and cycle length) 
Then I will head to my doc that has helped with the infertility, and he will sadly transfer me to the OB if everything checks out. He sadly is not seeing OB patients or delivering babies anymore. 

I am in PA, and currently under lots of snow! 

Hope every one has a great scan tomorrow!


----------



## Poppiebug

Back from my scan, thankfully all is looking good with a little heart beating away! :D So much relief. She dated me at 6+5 so a few days earlier than I had with my dates, and HR around 110 bpm, which was in normal range. As it was only an external scan, the numbers could be off. She said maybe they'd say to come back in a couple of weeks just to check again and it seems that my spotting seems to be my normal, possibly some more IB in there too she said. So I'll go to the Drs on Monday to follow up and I'm more than willing to pop back for another scan if they'll let me, the more times I see everything going along ok, the better in my books! I'm just going to leave my EDD for now until I have my next scan and see what it says.

Thanks so much for listening to me worry the last few days, so much better now, although I will still be on egde a little with any more spotting. 

Good luck everyone else with scans and things.

mrscletus - I'd heard about your massive snowfall, you're not in Erie are you? We are finally experiencing some hot summer weather (although I don't enjoy it) with 36c today and 39c (102f) predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## waiting2c

Yay poppiebug! So happy for you! Its such a relief to see that heart beating isn't it!

I wish I could get another one in a week or so to check in, feels so long between last weeks scan and 12 weeks!


----------



## mrscletus

Poppiebug said:


> Back from my scan, thankfully all is looking good with a little heart beating away! :D So much relief. She dated me at 6+5 so a few days earlier than I had with my dates, and HR around 110 bpm, which was in normal range. As it was only an external scan, the numbers could be off. She said maybe they'd say to come back in a couple of weeks just to check again and it seems that my spotting seems to be my normal, possibly some more IB in there too she said. So I'll go to the Drs on Monday to follow up and I'm more than willing to pop back for another scan if they'll let me, the more times I see everything going along ok, the better in my books! I'm just going to leave my EDD for now until I have my next scan and see what it says.
> 
> Thanks so much for listening to me worry the last few days, so much better now, although I will still be on egde a little with any more spotting.
> 
> Good luck everyone else with scans and things.
> 
> mrscletus - I'd heard about your massive snowfall, you're not in Erie are you? We are finally experiencing some hot summer weather (although I don't enjoy it) with 36c today and 39c (102f) predicted for tomorrow.

That is a great HR! Yay for you. I am so excited about tomorrow I can hardly stand it. 

And yes unfortunately I am in the Erie area. We didnt get hit quite as hard, but still a lot of snow and sub freezing temps! Today its 6 but feels like -8. I will be happy when the warmer weather comes our way!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I had my scan today, it was transvaginal because I&#8217;m early so they couldn&#8217;t see much. However a couple of hours after I started bleeding a little. More like heavy spotting, a light red colour. It&#8217;s stopped now! Do you think it was from the ultrasound? 
I was spotting after sex even before I was pregnant so I&#8217;m thinking my cervix is just extra sensitive?


----------



## Lightning7

Poppiebug said:


> Back from my scan, thankfully all is looking good with a little heart beating away! :D So much relief. She dated me at 6+5 so a few days earlier than I had with my dates, and HR around 110 bpm, which was in normal range. As it was only an external scan, the numbers could be off. She said maybe they'd say to come back in a couple of weeks just to check again and it seems that my spotting seems to be my normal, possibly some more IB in there too she said. So I'll go to the Drs on Monday to follow up and I'm more than willing to pop back for another scan if they'll let me, the more times I see everything going along ok, the better in my books! I'm just going to leave my EDD for now until I have my next scan and see what it says.
> 
> Thanks so much for listening to me worry the last few days, so much better now, although I will still be on egde a little with any more spotting.

Poppiebug So glad your scan went well and you got to see heartbeat! My LMP due date would have been the 3rd too (i was guessing 1st as cycle length usually shorter) and i ended up same amount behind as you so maybe it is just the external scan! Heartrate was 121bpm, dont know if thats fast or not but maybe takes after me, mines always a bit fast haha!

CookieDough glad your scan went well hopefully the bleeding is just a sensitive cervix, if it isnt bright red and getting heavier then it should hopefully be ok from what I've read before. 

MrsCletus good luck with your scan today/tomorrow! (Not sure about your timezone for me it is Friday morning now haha)


----------



## waiting2c

Cookie - I would think its just sensitivity. Do you have a repeat scan in a week or so since they didn't see too much?


----------



## xCookieDoughx

waiting2c said:


> Cookie - I would think its just sensitivity. Do you have a repeat scan in a week or so since they didn't see too much?

Its all stopped now so Im guessing its just an irritated cervix. Yeah I have a repeat scan on the 1st Feb x


----------



## waiting2c

Cool, glad to hear its stopped now, it would so nerve wracking!

Not too long to wait for the next one, how far will you be then, about 7 weeks?


----------



## Poppiebug

Glad to hear your spotting has stopped CookieDough, fingers crossed for the next scan. 

My spotting is intermittent, just a little bit here and there on wiping. Not AS scary now I've seen that heartbeat but I do wish it would go away. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend, try and put your feet up if you can!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

waiting2c said:


> Cool, glad to hear its stopped now, it would so nerve wracking!
> 
> Not too long to wait for the next one, how far will you be then, about 7 weeks?

Yes 7 weeks :) so will be no need for an internal and should see a lovely heartbeat x


----------



## mrscletus

Ladies!!! Its all happening. 
Got to see my little pumpkin seed and hear her heart rate! 160 bpm!! Im definitely thinking girl, but who knows and we are still team yellow! 

They changed my due date just a bit to the 2nd based on size. The Sep 1st due date was my calculations so I am going to go with theirs! Not that a day makes that much difference in the big scale. 

Cookie-so glad the spotting stopped for you, I have heard of ladies having a sensitive cervix and bleeding like you described. I would just take it easy and not push yourself. 

We are seriously considering telling the kids this weekend! Am I crazy for telling them this early? I dont know how much longer I can keep it a secret especially from my 11 yo daughter- shes like my best friend!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Cookie, glad it's stopped. With my DD I had spotting whenever they did a cervix check, which was every week during 2nd tri (it was after our loss). Sounds similar. Hope time flies for your next appointment.

mrscletus, that's great! You aren't crazy for wanting to tell. I would, except my kids are too young to keep a secret.

Booked my appointment, it's not until Feb 13th. I'm sure it will fly. I'm POAS again tomorrow, my second CB digi. As long as it doesn't say 1-2 I'll be happy.


----------



## AmberR

Cookie- glad the spotting has stopped!

Mrs- how lovely you got to see the heartbeat! I would say tell your kids if you want to. I would have a very hard time not telling once I've seen a heartbeat!

Lil- I'm sure that feels so far away! Hope you get a good result on the so go!

Anyone else have symptoms come and go? I have had some mild nausea on and off and boobs are slightly sore at times. Also some mild cramps occasionally- feels like AF cramps and makes me worry!


----------



## mrscletus

Amber- my nausea is off and on, but my breasts are tender all the time!! Its terrible! Other than that I cant complain.


----------



## BeachBaby655

Hi ladies, 

Mind if I join? I am new to posting so hopefully I am in the right place! Based on last period my due date would be Sept 27th! (I am a September baby myself &#128523;) 

We were planning to get serious about trying for our first after our vacation first week of Jan but I knew I was ovulating on vacation. I didnt expect that we would get pregnant first try! I got a light positive Jan 17th which was one day prior to af and then tested again this morning and got a line darker than the control line! Ive had sore bbs and mild cramping from the start and I was hungry non stop until the nausea started today! Sorry for the long story, it just feels good to tell someone! 

Congrats to all! Praying for Happy and healthy 9 months to us all!


----------



## elliecain

So many scans and excitement! Congratulations to everyone who saw their little ones this week. 

I&#8217;m waiting for a call from the clinic to book in my 7 week scan. I&#8217;m so grateful to them for offering this, as I would have to wait until 12 weeks otherwise so I&#8217;d have ended up paying for a reassurance scan. Did I tell you that the clinic who were doing my ivf love us so much that they are offering us 2 free scans to monitor this miracle natural pregnancy until the NHS care takes over. I&#8217;m so grateful to them. Carrie is my fertility nurse and she is my hero. She texted yesterday and said she would ring in the afternoon but obviously something came up so I&#8217;m hoping to hear tomorrow. 

Pregnancy insomnia sucks. I remember this from last time. I&#8217;m so tired all the time, go to bed at 10 and go to sleep then now I&#8217;m wide awake at 12.45. My little boy usually sleeps though so I hate waking for no reason because I need the energy to entertain him in the day! 
I love love love being pregnant, but these first few weeks are so tough until it is all confirmed and you can breathe. I did another digi on Thursday and still got 2-3 even though my beta was in the 3+ range the day before. I&#8217;m probably going to do another one tomorrow but these digi weeks indicators are expensive!

Anyway, just popping in to catch up. Sorry I won&#8217;t be as active in here as I&#8217;d like but Finlo is very high maintenance at the moment and my husband is working crazy hours. Love to you all <3


----------



## mickels

Hi Gals!

I'm popping in from TTC January 2018. Got my BFP on 15 January and a positive CB digital on 16 January. I'll be due September 27th (but I know that might probably change). This will be our #1 bub. I had a bad experience with a doctor yesterday so I had to get a new one, will be doing bloods on Tuesday. 

We'll probably find out the gender, when the time comes, but I'll be happy with either a boy or a girl, as long as the little bub is healthy

Congrats to every single one of you, may you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome and congrats to our newbies. So exciting!! I've added you to our first page. Every now and then please double check I have your information right in there, you never know what my preggo brain my add, move, wipe when I'm trying to update our list! haha. 

I'm so tired today! We had lunch out for mine and a friend's birthday next week, a tiny bit of shopping and not much else but I'm exhausted! It's also been fairly hot here (though thankfully cooled off much more tonight) so that has probably knocked me around a little more than usual too. 

x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry to be a pain Poppie, but can you please change my due date to September 25? That's the date the doctor's office and the midwives' office have given me. :flower:

Congrats to all of you who have gotten to see heartbeats, that's the greatest! Hoping there are many more beautiful heartbeats to come.

Sorry for those who are having spotting scares. The only pregnancy I ever had anything like that was with DS (a bit of brown discharge at week 6) and everything was fine. With my 2 MMC's I never had so much as a spot of blood... so blood isn't necessarily bad and lack thereof doesn't always mean that everything is fine.

That's so nice that you're getting free scans elliecain. If my HCG ever gets to 2000 I'll be getting several too because I've had 3 losses. Hope your digital goes to 3+ soon! With DS I still got a 2-3 on the day my HCG came back at 4278, so not sure how reliable they are!

Stressful week for me. Got my HCG done on Tuesday and it was rock bottom low at 51. However got it done Friday and it had risen to 206, so a 36.24 hour doubling time. I'm still concerned though. My numbers were low my last pregnancy too and I ended up miscarrying due to baby having Trisomy 15...so I'm worried about another chromosome problem.


----------



## elliecain

Fit_Mama, that is great doubling time. Try to stay positive and know that it is out of your hands. There is every chance this will go on and be successful. It&#8217;s horrible being PAL though. Every time I go to the loo, I&#8217;m scared to wipe. My mc happened first thing in the morning when I woke covered in blood and it still haunts me 2.5 years later. I have to really concentrate to avoid expecting it again. BUT, with my son, I made the decision to be positive because I didn&#8217;t want to wreck the start of a successful pregnancy. You can&#8217;t jinx things and being positive will feed off itself. Easier said than done though, I know. 
Here are some mantras I found during the early days of my son&#8217;s pregnancy, when I was working on my positivity. I hope they might be helpful for someone, myself included!::

https://i66.tinypic.com/2ljgkec.jpghttps://i65.tinypic.com/t5j1ub.jpg


So I got 3+ on the digi yesterday. I was 5+2 so I decided I&#8217;d waited long enough. I was so relieved to see it though. 

My GP messed up a prescription and I&#8217;m nearly out of cyclogest. After trying 8 local chemists, I finally turned up at an antenatal clinic in the hospital and they managed to track some down. I&#8217;ve got to go back at 9am today to collect it. I probably don&#8217;t even need it, but my clinic advised it and I&#8217;m not taking any risks. It was a stressful day though, as DH was working so I had to lug Finlo around with me and he picked up on my anxiety and started planking when I tried to put him in the pushchair. So much for not lifting heavy things, I had to put him in the sling!!! Anyway, all good now. 

I&#8217;m awake again. I remember this insomnia from last time and it goes on for a while, so I&#8217;m just trying not to stress and using the awake time to catch up on internet stuff I can&#8217;t do while Finlo is awake.


I&#8217;m still in disbelief. It still seems utterly impossible that this happened and I&#8217;m absolutely over the moon.


----------



## Poppiebug

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Sorry to be a pain Poppie, but can you please change my due date to September 25?

No pain at all! Easy done. :)


----------



## amytrisha

HI ladies :wave: can I join?

I had a loss in December and hadnt had a period since so tested and Im pregnant again straight away, obviously feeling incredibly nervous and from what Ive read you guys are totally understanding of that :hugs: 
Id appreciate not to be put on the due date page til Ive had a scan (I just hate ending up the one with an angel next to their name :( ) 

Praying for us all a sticky baby this time around!!


----------



## alice1234

Hi everyone! So, I cant quite believe that I belong here, but Id love to join you all - my EDD based on LMP is 23rd September :)

So my story is that I have a son who was 4 in September, and we have been NTNP ever since. It took us ages to get pregnant the first time, so I guess I just thought that another baby wasnt on the cards, but here we are! Im 38 in May, so guess that puts me in the older mum category now!

I got my BFP yesterday (and today, you know, to be sure!), but already Im feeling it exactly like the first - Jeans not fitting well already, slight nausea and the urge to sleep at random times.

Looking forward to getting to my 12 week scan, I am exactly 5 weeks today and I remember how long the next 7 are!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone, congratulations to you all!!x


----------



## elliecain

Hi Alice and welcome to the group! Congratulations on your bfp. I&#8217;m rubbish at waiting for scans, so I&#8217;m really lucky that I&#8217;m being given 2 free scans by the clinic who would have done the IVF had I not fallen naturally! I have my first one on 2nd February and then another 2 weeks later. Then it&#8217;s only 2-3 weeks until the NHS one. 
Last pregnancy I had growth scans in the third tri because it was an IVF pregnancy. However, I&#8217;ll probably get them again because Finlo stopped growing around 36 weeks and was born very ill so I&#8217;ll be pushing for added monitoring in the third tri. 
Can you get a private reassurance scan done? They do them near me for £89 from 6 weeks onwards.


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome amytrisha and alice1234 and congrats!!

No worries about not being put on the first page amy, we'll do that when you're ready. 

Yes, completely understanding about the worry and anxiety of these first few weeks (several weeks!). I'm still having brown spotting and although I know, it's just brown, old blood and "normal" for me does not do anything for my worries. I'm off to the Dr tonight to follow up on my scan from last week and secretly hoping she'll refer me for another one soon. It's all a bit tricky with Drs and work for me at the moment because my usual Dr is away until the end of Jan so I've seen 2 different ones so they don't really "know" you and I can't take time off work to just pop in for a scan because of the nature of my work it's not as easy as that. To add to that, we have a public holiday this Friday so I'm hoping if she does refer me I could get in for a scan on the weekend somewhere.

Sorry for the ramble, it's just good to be able to put things down somewhere. 

xx


----------



## mickels

Welcome and Congrats amytrisha and alice1234, may you both experience a H&H 9 months


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome everyone!! It&#8217;s so nice and exciting to be able to share these experiences with you all!!

How is everyone feeling? I have been having a lot of nausea lately


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you ladies :hugs: 

Poppiebug, I completely understand what you mean it definitely doesnt help in reassurance when your spotting regardless! But hopefully they get you in for that next scan to ease your mind a little more, wouldnt life be much easier if we could just buy little handheld scan machines? :lol: I wish! 

Waiting2c, I feel nauseous but havent actually been sick yet. Got a funny taste in my mouth and sore boobs but thats about it for the symptoms so far.

Im not sure how to date my pregnancy considering Ive not had a period since my miscarriage, if I date it from our loss then Id be due 21st Sept and be around 5w but I expect Im probably earlier than that as I wouldnt of got caught straight away. Im hoping when the midwife books me in shell also book an early scan but well see.. fingers crossed x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats amytrish and alice1234, welcome :flower:

I've had the same with feeling nauseous but not actually being sick. It usually hits me around 3:30 or 4...just in time for my commute home. 

Good job on the 3+ elliecain! I did mine on Saturday, 1 week after I got 1-2 and got 2-3 this time, so I'm happy. 

I second ellie's comments, Fit_mama. That is a great doubling time. I'm finding doubt comes in waves; positively excited and then all of a sudden feelings of dread. I like being in control and knowing what is going on, so the uncertainty gets me. I hope you get reassurance soon. Are you getting genetic testing done?

Poppie, I hope the timing works out and you can get in for another scan.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

of course since I said my nausea has been starting in the afternoon, today I've felt sick starting at 9 am...


----------



## mrscletus

I think my nausea is about over. Havent had any for the past 3 days. However, now the headaches have started. Ugh. Which kind of stinks, but that means the hormones are still climbing and I will take that! I have my first OB apt next week. Im pretty sure they will just do a history and initial exam, we will see. I know I am considered at risk because of my age, but I am hoping to keep all of my apts local. 

Also we are planning to have genetic testing done, anyone else?


----------



## Boognishrises

Scared to make a move to this forum.. I just got HCG tests back today. 105 on last Friday.. everyone in my obgyn is excited. But I'm still cautious.. that was on 13 dpo

Had more blood taken today, I'll get those results tomorrow. Only thing I notice is being short of breath and having what feels like a head cold.. wish me luck! We've been trying for three years!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

So my nausea seems to be up and down at the moment. My stomach feels really sensitive all the time but not always nauseous. This morning however I couldn&#8217;t get comfortable I felt so sick and then I opened my bin to put something in and the smell made me vomit!!! But since then I&#8217;ve been okay. I&#8217;m 6 weeks tomorrow so think this is the beginning of it all. I normally get it bad from the 6th weeks so expexting it to start fully this week.


----------



## Jules8

Congrats and welcome to all the new people! 

I'm feeling the waves of nausea too. Not to the point where I need to get sick, but it comes fast and catches me off guard. I also either get the feeling where I can't even look at food or starving. lol Other than that I'm just really tired. 

mrs- We had the genetic testing done with our daughter as I missed the deadline with the first trimester screening as I was with a fertility specialist. This time I'm with the regular OBGYN so I know we'll do the screening, just not sure if we'll get the genetic blood test again.


----------



## Lightning7

Welcome to the newcomers H&H 9 months to you all!

Hope your doctors appt went well Poppybug and that you were able to get the scan! 

My symptoms have been weird, sore breasts have eased off a lot, i dont have a strong sense of smell yet at all which i did have before my 6wks MC so thats a little strange, i have been very exhausted especially with work and also feeling quite sick but not at all nauseas, just feeling really yucky in the tummy. It comes and goes all day long but doesnt feel like nausea at all.. so i dont know if MS can show up this way or not. Its horrible!

Hope everyone else is going well!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Feeling bleugh :( still nausea and can&#8217;t eat a whole lot. And now constipation :( that gives me crampy pains however I&#8217;ve had IBS long enough now to be able to distinguish between the period type pains and the IBS type pains. They are very similar and in almost the same place! 
I have a scan a week Thursday so I&#8217;m just keeping my fingers crossed for that one that everything is okay.


----------



## Poppiebug

Boognishrises said:


> Scared to make a move to this forum.. I just got HCG tests back today. 105 on last Friday.. everyone in my obgyn is excited. But I'm still cautious.. that was on 13 dpo
> 
> Had more blood taken today, I'll get those results tomorrow. Only thing I notice is being short of breath and having what feels like a head cold.. wish me luck! We've been trying for three years!

Fingers crossed for you hun. Looking forward to hearing some good news from you soon. 

I saw the Dr Monday night, a small SCH was noted on my last scan, so at least that explains my continued spotting. She referred me for another scan and I've managed to get in to a place for Saturday thank goodness. While I know the spotting is explained by that it's still annoying and I wish it would go away. Although I'll still be anxious about everything, hopefully seeing that bub has grown as it should and increased HR will put me at ease a bit.


----------



## BeachBaby655

Hi Ladies, 

Jules, I totally feel the same way with my symptoms! Something my sister said when she was pregnant has really helped me that was eat as soon as you wake up. I keep saltines by my bed and just eating one when I first wake up seems to help. Also something I discovered by accident is organic Bone Broth has really helped too. I found it in the drink section of my local store and I just drink a small cup when I feel sick but can't stand food! 

finally got a drs appointment set for the 8th of Feb!


----------



## amytrisha

A bit TMI but is anybody else getting a lot watery CM? &#128584;

Poppie Im glad you found a reason for the spotting. 

Wishing everyone with a scan soon the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## mickels

Hi everybody

So I went to get bloods drawn yesterday (Tuesday) and I'm so excited that I'll be going for my first ultrasound next week Tuesday (I'll be 5 weeks and 5 days along by then). It's finally starting to feel real and I can just not contain my happiness. I'll also only be getting my blood test results back when I go for the ultrasound, but I'm really not even bothered by that. I'm going to be counting down the days until then.

As for symptoms: Well... not really much that I can say. I'm actually feeling pretty good, no sickness yet (just a little low grade nausea) and the overwhelming fatigue that just make you want to take a nap anywhere all the time

Hope all you Mommas are doing well


----------



## Jules8

Cookiedough- Sorry the sickness is creeping up. I know it's a reassuring sign, but it's still not fun. P.S. My ultrasound is next Thursday as well! :)

Poppie- I'm glad you were able to figure out the reason behind the spotting, though I totally understand it causing a little anxiousness. Hopefully your scan on Saturday will help to ease it some. 

Beach- Thanks for the tips! Thankfully I haven't have too much nausea over the past 2 days (knock on wood). I'll keep that in mind if it comes back though. 

Amy- I have a little bit of watery cm, but not too much. I'm sure it's fine though, the body does a lot of strange things in pregnancy. lol 

Mickels- I'm glad you were able to get things sorted out with a doctor. That's exciting you were able to get bloods and an ultrasound scheduled! Tuesday will be here before you know it! 

AFM- Nothing too much going on. I was sooooo tired yesterday. I went to bed early and slept in a little so I feel kind of better today. Anyone having any weird cravings yet? I've been randomly craving spicy things like hot sauce and salsa. lol I really didn't crave anything too weird with my daughter. I remember wanting icy things like water ice and popsicles at one point, but I don't think it was this early on.


----------



## elliecain

With my son, I craved tomatoes and marmite in first tri then salty fries later on. Today I had a massive craving for fresh mango and it tasted sooooooo good. I googled it and apparently it&#8217;s used to help morning sickness, so that makes sense. I&#8217;ve been feeling quite a lot of nausea in the late morning. I don&#8217;t remember feeling much at all with Finlo. 

Amytrisha- I get more wet cervical mucus when I am preggers. It&#8217;s normal - hormones and the wonderful self-cleaning foof doing its job!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

With my first son I craved meat! Bacon sausage steak and thick gravy. Also green veg. 
With my daughter I craved anything sweet. Mint ice cream and also chicken ceaser salad! 
With my angel son I was so sick throughout the whole pregnancy that I didn't really crave anything. 
This time I'm only able to stomach potato based foods and sweet things like muffins and biscuits etc.


----------



## amytrisha

My cravings changed constantly with my son. I had a massive aversion to red meat though when it was cooking, the smell of burgers cooking once woke me up and I threw up :lol: 

This time I wouldnt say I have cravings yet but I only fancy certain things due to the nausea!


----------



## alice1234

Jules - I was icy things too! Ice poles and frozen grapes in particular! I couldn&#8217;t stomach chicken or the smell of it all of the way through! First thing I wanted after Leo was born was a McChicken Sandwich, haha!

Randomly, at the moment it&#8217;s artichokes! The ones that you get in olive oil for anti-pasti. I could go through a jar at a time!

I&#8217;ve been eating really well recently - but I am working from home today and sorely tempted to grab toast with lashings of butter! Neither of which suit my current gluten free/vegan diet :D 

Hope you&#8217;re all well -sorry I haven&#8217;t posted in a wee while - work and my business are crazy busy, and I seem to be sleeping for two rather than eating for two - zzzzzz!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

with my second pregnancy I came home from work to my DH cooking some ground beef in the frying pan, it smelled so bad throughout the whole house I cried! It was the dead of winter and I was sitting with my face pressed up against the screen of our front window crying, I'm sure the neighbours were wondering what the heck was going on! 

with DS I would always eat pickles with a glass of milk, it totally grossed out one of our friends. I got sick of it one day and told him if he didn't shut up about it I would start stirring the milk with the pickle... I also craved orange juice with that pregnancy, which I normally would not touch at all.

I don't remember any specific cravings with DD. And this time I don't think I've really had any yet. I was going to say spicy stuff but that started before I was preggo so it doesn't count ahahaha :)

Good luck with the upcoming appointments and scans! 

My cousin has gone in for her C-section today, so excited that her little girl will be here soon.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

My nausea this time has been so different to all my other pregnancies! It's what I imagine normal morning sickness is like Lol! All my other pregnancies I was sick a lot and felt sick constantly. This time (and I know it my change even tomorrow) I feel sick and then when I eat something I feel better, then after a time I start feeling bad again all I have to do is have a little food and I feel better. 
Makes me a little nervous that something isn't right as I've had 3 pregnancies with bad sickness (different genders) and now this one with barely any sickness....


----------



## elliecain

The smell of fresh coffee when my DH brews it in the morning makes me want to heave, which is odd because I usually love that smell!
Mango and toast are my friends right now. Bloody prednisolone making me want carbs all the time. Last time, I gained 5kg by 12 weeks because of the steroids. I&#8217;ve got to take it easy now but I get so hungry and then I feel sick!

8 days until my scan. I&#8217;m 6 weeks today!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Cookie, that's how I have felt with all of my pregnancies. Certain things set me off feeling really bad, but for the most part it's just an icky feeling if I haven't eaten in a little while....like 30 minutes :haha:


----------



## alice1234

Someone help me! I can't stop eating artichokes!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Boognishrises

I want hot sauce on everything.


----------



## Poppiebug

:cry:
I went for my scan this morning, looks as though bub stopped growing at 6+6. There was no detectable heart beat. I'm sad but you know I think I sorta knew something wasn't right because of the dates being out with that first scan and the HR being a bit low. 

I see the Dr Monday to see where to from here. 


Obviously I won't be able to run this thread, is there someway to transfer the management to someone else?


----------



## mickels

I'm so so sorry Poppie:cry::hugs:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I am so sorry poppie :( I'm sending massive hugs your way xx


----------



## elliecain

I&#8217;m so sorry Poppie. 

I had a massive bleed last night and am just waiting to find out if they can get me a scan today or if I have to wait until Monday. My cervix was closed so they said there is still a chance it is ok.


----------



## amytrisha

I am so so sorry Poppie :nope: if you need anybody to speak to feel free to PM me :hugs: 

Im not sure about the thread, I think youd have to speak to wobbles xx

Ellie, I hope everything goes well with you. Must be so scary for you :( xx


----------



## Boognishrises

I'm so so sorry poppie... :(


----------



## alice1234

Poppiebug said:


> :cry:
> I went for my scan this morning, looks as though bub stopped growing at 6+6. There was no detectable heart beat. I'm sad but you know I think I sorta knew something wasn't right because of the dates being out with that first scan and the HR being a bit low.
> 
> I see the Dr Monday to see where to from here.
> 
> 
> Obviously I won't be able to run this thread, is there someway to transfer the management to someone else?

Im so sorry Poppie, sending massive hugs xxx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

:hugs: Poppie, I'm so sorry for your loss. If no one else has taken it, you can ask to have the thread transferred to me. 

Ellie, I hope you got in for your scan and are OK.


----------



## Lightning7

So so sorry to hear poppy!!! :cry: :hugs: 

I dont know how to transfer the thread, hopefully an administrator can sort it for you!


----------



## waiting2c

Oh gosh poppy I am so so so sorry. Thinking of you x


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks everyone. I'm doing ok. I decided we needed to get out today with our boys and do something so that was a good distraction. No pain or anything yet, which is both good and bad. See my Dr in the morning. I feel awful saying it, and I'm scared but hopefully all will be sorted asap as I just want to move on. Definitely want to ttc again although I will be petrified. 

I've messaged one of the admins to see what can be done with the thread. I'll let you know. 

I hope you're all doing well. Xx


----------



## amytrisha

Dont feel awful Poppie, its completely normal to want it over with :hugs: I hope you manage to start TTC again very soon xx


----------



## BeachBaby655

So sorry poppie!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I&#8217;ve had some more brown spotting and a bit of on and off pain :( I know there&#8217;s something at about 6 weeks that your placenta attaches or something? I remember having a one off bit of brown spotting at about 7 weeks with my daughter but I hadn&#8217;t had any previously so I wasn&#8217;t concerned. But as I&#8217;ve had it on and off since day 1 I&#8217;m a little more concerned this time.
I&#8217;m still very nauseous :( and a bit constipated (which I know can contribute to the pain). 
I&#8217;m really hoping my scan on Thursday goes okay but I&#8217;m going in open minded that maybe this isn&#8217;t my rainbow baby x


----------



## elliecain

I had an emergency scan today and we saw a hb. Taking things carefully for a bit.


----------



## amytrisha

AH Cookie, praying for good news Thursday!! :hugs: 

Ellie thats brilliant news, you rest up the best you can I hope you feel a little reassured now youve seen a little hb <3


----------



## BeachBaby655

Cookie, Im having similar symptoms without the bleeding. Best of luck with your scan! 

Ellie, sorry to hear you had a scare! Glad you got to hear the heart beat! That must have been reassuring! 

The nausea has really started to ramp up for me and switched from morning to nights!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I'm so sorry Poppy. :hugs: I hope your rainbow finds you soon.

Glad everything was okay and you got to hear the heartbeat Ellie.

I'm on my way to miscarrying as well, which will be #3 in a row for me. :-( My HCG is extremely low and not doubling normally (though it continues to increase) so I know it's only a matter of time. I wish it would just start falling so I could get it over with but I'm stuck in limbo hell for now.


----------



## laodicean

Haven&#8217;t checked in for a while and just wanted to say so sorry to hear your news, poppiebug and fit_mama. I&#8217;ve been where you both are and I promise there is always a light at the end. Be kind to yourselves and fingers crossed for rainbows for both of you!


----------



## Wobbles

Original post user has been charged to LilFooshFoosh as requested <3


----------



## amytrisha

Im so sorry FitMama :hugs: so much bad news on the thread right now :nope: Im thinking of you all! :flower:

Ive felt nauseous for a while, but was actually sick this morning. Hoping its a good sign but who knows, I really want an early scan to date me and reassure but I need to see my MW so she can refer me. 


Thanks Wobbles :thumbup:


Wobbles said:


> Original post user has been charged to LilFooshFoosh as requested <3


----------



## Poppiebug

Wobbles said:


> Original post user has been charged to LilFooshFoosh as requested <3

Thank you Wobbles and Thank you LilFooshFoosh for agreeing to take over the thread. I think LilFooshFoosh was going to look into transferring the sig image to her photobucket or something, so once that's sorted I will want to remove it from mine so that'll mean you'll need the new code if you want it to remain in your signature too. I wont be offended should you choose to have something else or not use it at all. 

I'm all booked in for the procedure tomorrow morning (I can't even say / type the actual words) I'm scared but also just want it sorted so we can hopefully work towards that rainbow soon. My symptoms have gone which is also a blessing I think. Just want the next 24 hours to be done with. 

I also want to wish everyone else all the absolute very best with everything, I'm so sorry that I didn't get to know you all better and share the journey to the end. I will probably poke my head back in to see how you're all doing every now and then.

:hugs: Fit_mama I'm so sorry it looks as though you are headed the same way as me. Fingers crossed for that rainbow very soon.

:cry:

Much love and keep that Sparkle going!! :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks Poppie and good luck tomorrow! I moved the pic and updated the front page, this is the new link, just remove the space in "[ /img]": 

https://i.imgur.com/CmHLwD8.png[ /img]


Sorry Cookie, that you aren't feeling confident. I hope you have a scan soon.

Fit_Mama, being in limbo is the worst. I hope things sort themselves out for you shortly. 

Big :hugs: for everyone! Mondays are the worst


----------



## Jules8

Poppie- I'm so sorry. :( :hugs: for you through tomorrow and as you go through this. There is a lot of support in the bnb community so please reach out if you need to. 

Fit_mom- :hugs: to you too. 

I'll be thinking and sending prayers to you both. 

AFM: Nausea has really kicked up for me. I haven't actually gotten sick, but have come close quite a few times. Other than that I just get extremely tired at random. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## elliecain

I&#8217;m so sorry for you both Poppie and FitMama. I pray you find your rainbows soon. 

My second scan revealed a massive SCH (haematoma), hence the bleeding. They can&#8217;t give me a prognosis, have to just take it easy and pray that the baby outgrows the blood clot. I have to go back in 2 weeks. I also have another scan with my ivf clinic this Friday. I&#8217;m terrified, especially as I&#8217;ve been told to expect more bleeding. However, the baby had a heartbeat and had grown from 5.7mm to 6mm in a day. 

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

elliecain said:


> Im so sorry for you both Poppie and FitMama. I pray you find your rainbows soon.
> 
> My second scan revealed a massive SCH (haematoma), hence the bleeding. They cant give me a prognosis, have to just take it easy and pray that the baby outgrows the blood clot. I have to go back in 2 weeks. I also have another scan with my ivf clinic this Friday. Im terrified, especially as Ive been told to expect more bleeding. However, the baby had a heartbeat and had grown from 5.7mm to 6mm in a day.
> 
> Hugs to everyone :hugs:

Great news baby has grown, take things easy :hugs:


----------



## Boognishrises

Advice needed!
5 weeks pregnant with more promising numbers this time. Past three miscarriages never got past 4 weeks and a few days with very low hcg levels. I'm a photographer but work full time at another job. Making pretty good pay. My husband told me I can quit and do Photography as my full time job. But I'm nervous. The job I work at now is stressful and they don't give us the coverage we need. Especially for going to he Dr. So I stress about that. 

Would you quit if you husband gave you the go ahead? I plan on putting in my two week notice on the 5th. 

We really want to focus on our family...


----------



## waiting2c

I think I would, if we were okay financially for me to do it.

After my last baby my husband got made redundant and it forced me to set out on my own in business. It has been the best thing ever for me. Not to say that it removes all stress but it makes it so much easier to commit to appointments as you just shuffle things around as needed.


----------



## BeachBaby655

Boog, sounds like a good plan if you can do it financially! My husband told me I could quit after the baby if I wanted to but I dont have anything else that I could do part time which is really what is holding me back! Having your photography business is awesome!


----------



## Boognishrises

waiting2c said:


> I think I would, if we were okay financially for me to do it.
> 
> After my last baby my husband got made redundant and it forced me to set out on my own in business. It has been the best thing ever for me. Not to say that it removes all stress but it makes it so much easier to commit to appointments as you just shuffle things around as needed.


Waiting: Yeah I think I'm most stressed about me not having my own spending cash all the time! I know I'll book sessions, but I know there's see dry months! 

Beach: I think I'm set on it. I don't feel appreciated at the company. I love my job, love the ppl but.. I also don't want to ruin chances of coming back later... So I want to make a graceful exit :/ I will def be staying home once the baby gets here anyway.. why not get started early!? We should be buying a house in the next year anyway.. ahhhhhhhhhh so exciting and nerve racking too!


----------



## Lightning7

Go for it Boognishrises! You shouldnt have to deal with an unsupportive job through this stage!

Fit_Mama im so sorry to hear your news :hugs: and poppybug I will miss you around here, hope you both get your rainbows soon! :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Boog I think thats completely up to you! Bare in mind itll be a big change not going to work, you may end up with a lot of spare time in between photography but if that doesnt phase you then go for it! The rest may help too :) 
Good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## alice1234

Go for it Boog! Not that Ive told my job, but my own business will be at the stage that I dont have to go back after Maternity leave this time - looking forward to taking control of my own time and not having to ask for holidays and days off!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Alice, what type of business do you have? I need ideas lol! 

Just found out I had my date wrong for my first drs. appointment. Its the 9th not the 7th! But I also confirmed that I will have my first ultrasound at that appointment as well! These days need to fly by!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning everyone.

Boog, if DH is onboard and you want to, why not? If you don't want to just jump right in, could you ask for a leave at work or move to part-time or something?

I don't have my own business but DH and I both have very flexible work environments. DH mostly works from home but has a few local offices he can commute to when he wants and I generally work in the office but can work from home when I want. We also both have very understanding managers. It makes a big difference when dealing with sick kids and various school closures etc.

So... I had some brown tinged CM for a few days, then yesterday I was feeling really lightheaded and generally "off", then had an instance of dark red/brown (still only when I wiped, not enough to even hit the pantyliner). I ended up going in to the dr to see what was going on. I had a SCH with my DD and I usually have 2 endometriomas (one of each ovary) which sometimes burst, so I'm not unused to spotting and weird pains, but I was nervous. They couldn't find the source of the bleeding, but baby measured 6 wks 2 days (1 day ahead of my dates) and had a HR of 117! I got progesterone again, as additional support and have to go back in 2 weeks, so I ended up keeping my appointment on Feb 13th. I've only had brown again since that one instance, so I'm hoping that was the end of it.

Has anyone been high risk and seen a MFM doctor in a previous pregnancy? I was referred to an MFM for the 2nd tri with DD (after my 2nd tri loss) and I'm wondering if I will be automatically referred again.


----------



## Jules8

Boog- If you guys talked and are ok with it than I say go for it. You could use the extra time before baby to take some photography classes, go to events to learn about new things in photography, and events like bridal/baby expos to hand out business cards.
lilfoosh- I'm glad everything looked good. Hopefully the spotting is on it's way out now. I was at a MFM in my last pregnancy. I wasn't high risk, but I got referred to go there due to conceiving through a fertility clinic. I was kind of wondering if I would be referred again or not this time. I didn't go through a fertility clinic this time, but I did use fertility meds so I'm not sure what they'll do yet.


----------



## Boognishrises

Thank you guys for all the support! I've been doing photography for almost 6 years part time. Ive never had a job that allowed me to book appointments on the weekend until this job. But they def aren't supporting Dr appointments. And things. It def add to the stress. Now I wait till the 5th... No one knows I'm going to be leaving, so it will be strange. I'm fine with extra time on my hands! 

Thank you for the advice! And reassurance n


----------



## Peonies83

:hugs: Fitmama and Poppiebug

I am so sorry that you are losing your little ones.


----------



## mickels

morning gals!

Went for my first ultrasound yesterday, baby measured at 5w5d, no heartbeat yet, but it was amazing to see a little human growing inside of me. I'm healthy, bub looks good so I'm happy


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks lovely mickels :)
Are most of you guys in America? I hear a lot of you getting early scans but here we only get them if were bleeding, it sucks :lol:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

amytrisha said:


> Thanks lovely mickels :)
> Are most of you guys in America? I hear a lot of you getting early scans but here we only get them if were bleeding, it sucks :lol:

Im in the UK. I have a scan tomorrow at 7+2 but thats only because Ive had recurring spotting x


----------



## elliecain

I&#8217;m in the UK. I get early scans because I did IVF. Even though this baby was natural conception, my clinic offered me 2 early scans because we had started the ivf process with them. 
The scan I had on Monday was through the EPU because of my bleeding. They are doing a follow up one in 2 weeks. 
By the time I get to the 12 week scan, I&#8217;ll have had 4 already!

No more bleeding, which is a relief. I had heavy gushes on Friday night, red bleeding on and off throughout Saturday, brown clots on Sunday and Monday and brown spotting Tuesday and a tiny bit today. I&#8217;m hoping that taking it easy means my SCH isn&#8217;t still growing. Next scan on Friday. I just pray for a heartbeat and for the baby to have continued growing.


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Im in uk. I had an early private scan due to a lot of cramping. Everything looked alright except baby was measuring 6 weeks when I thought i was 8. So thats made me a bit worried as we only dtd twice that month so couldnt work out how i could be 6. The sonographer didnt seem concerned though.
I&#8217;m waiting it out til 12 week scan now, havent had the letter yet with a date so im getting impatient! X


----------



## amytrisha

I think Ill be sent for one to date once I see my midwife, but EPU here will only scan if your bleeding or have ectopic symptoms so makes sense for you guys :hugs: 
I think scans are a lot earlier in America arent they, I wish it was the same here itd be much more reassuring! 

Fingers crossed for your scans guys and I hope you get your date through soon LilGem :)


----------



## mickels

amytrisha said:


> Thanks lovely mickels :)
> Are most of you guys in America? I hear a lot of you getting early scans but here we only get them if were bleeding, it sucks :lol:

I'm from South Africa


----------



## BeachBaby655

Mickels thats great news! 

I am in the US but still wont have a scan until I am 7 weeks as the drs in my area are all super booked! One office just didnt even call me back! My normal OBGYN doesnt handle pregnancy which I find odd but its only her at her practice so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm in Canada, normally there are scans around 8-12 weeks and then the anatomy scan around 20 weeks and that would be it. I had a scan because of spotting and my history. 

Mickels and Ellie, great news for both of you!

good luck with your scans, amytrisha and cookie!


----------



## Jules8

Mickels- Glad to hear your scan went well. :) 

Ellie- Hopefully the spotting is gone for good now!

I have a scan tomorrow at 6+2. I took fertility medication to get pregnant both times so I'm not sure if it's due to that or just normal practice where I am.


----------



## mrscletus

So I was away for a bit- I hate coming back to see some ladies are leaving us. 
:hugs: to poppy and fitmama- may your precious rainbows find you soon. 

I had my first midwife apt on Monday and we opted to get all the genetic testing done. I should be able to get the results tomorrow online. They used the panorama collection kit. We opted out of testing for gender though... I am so happy that DH is on board with the gender remaining a secret. Still feeling off and on tired and nauseous, but nothing crazy. I will be happy to get past 10/11 weeks.

How is everyone doing today?

And I decided that I think I needed a different ticker... this one is "cravings" so I am guessing we will get to see how big pumpkin is compared to all things that are unhealthy and delicious!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all - I am in New Zealand - miles away from you all lol. Here we get a scan only if a dr has given a referral which they only do early for a reason. No option for private scans here, need midwife to give me a form for 12 week scan which I have booked for February 20th - so far away!!


----------



## waiting2c

Best of luck to all of you having scans in next couple of days, look forward to reading how it went!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I can't stop eating :wacko:

At this rate someone at work is going to notice... I graze almost all day! I've been trying to keep to healthy stuff but I feel a bit ridiculous. Yesterday at lunch was the worst so far, someone had something that smelled like fantastic fajitas, then not 15 minutes later someone else walked by with gooey, cheesy pizza and then a few minutes later someone else had a delicious smelling curry! :pizza: I wanted to eat them all. I ate celery. :cry:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

oh yea... then in the afternoon we had a little celebration and there were cupcakes! Those were hard to resist but I know I would have felt gross after


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

LilFooshFoosh said:


> I can't stop eating :wacko:
> 
> At this rate someone at work is going to notice... I graze almost all day! I've been trying to keep to healthy stuff but I feel a bit ridiculous. Yesterday at lunch was the worst so far, someone had something that smelled like fantastic fajitas, then not 15 minutes later someone else walked by with gooey, cheesy pizza and then a few minutes later someone else had a delicious smelling curry! :pizza: I wanted to eat them all. I ate celery. :cry:

I am exactly the same Im like the hungry caterpillar at the minute! 
I stepped on the scales earlier and Ive only gained 3lbs, Im amazed as I feel at least a stone heavier :haha: x


----------



## Boognishrises

amytrisha said:


> Thanks lovely mickels :)
> Are most of you guys in America? I hear a lot of you getting early scans but here we only get them if were bleeding, it sucks :lol:

I'm in the us and having a scan at 7 weeks, I think here it's pretty normal?


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi ladies! Hope I can join you! 

My name is Brittany and I live in Denver, CO, USA. I work as a freelance artist and I also have recently started working as a birth doula. I found out I was pregnant on Jan 17, I had a miscarriage December 18 so it was a nice surprise to find out I was pregnant again so quickly after. :) My first scan is Feb 5th

So, today I am 6w1d and this is my husband and I's second child. I have a son, Desmond, who is going to be 2 in April. :) We're really hoping for a girl this time!


----------



## AmberR

So sorry to hear of your losses poppy and fitmama, my thoughts are with you 



Boognishrises said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely mickels :)
> Are most of you guys in America? I hear a lot of you getting early scans but here we only get them if were bleeding, it sucks :lol:
> 
> I'm in the us and having a scan at 7 weeks, I think here it's pretty normal?Click to expand...

I'm in the US and have my first scan on Feb 6th, I'll be almost 9 weeks by then. I'm counting down the days! With my first pregnancy I had a missed miscarriage and we found out at the first ultrasound so I am super nervous!

Lilfoosh- I totally get it! It feels like I can never get enough to eat, with waves of nausea on top of it! Im hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Bee Bee said:


> Hi ladies! Hope I can join you!
> 
> My name is Brittany and I live in Denver, CO, USA. I work as a freelance artist and I also have recently started working as a birth doula. I found out I was pregnant on Jan 17, I had a miscarriage December 18 so it was a nice surprise to find out I was pregnant again so quickly after. :) My first scan is Feb 5th
> 
> So, today I am 6w1d and this is my husband and I's second child. I have a son, Desmond, who is going to be 2 in April. :) We're really hoping for a girl this time!

Welcome Brittany!! I found out I was expecting on the 17th as well but it sounds like you are a little ahead of me. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow :) Best of luck with your scan next Monday! That will be here before you know it!


----------



## elliecain

Welcome Brittany. I&#8217;ve heard of doulas but I don&#8217;t actually know what they do - could you tell me?

So I&#8217;ve only got to wait one more day to see my little Daisy agin. The nickname is because my little boy loves In The Night Garden and we&#8217;ve nicknamed him Iggle Piggle after a character. Another character is called Upsy Daisy and that seemed apt for this one because we joke that it was a &#8220;whoopsie baby&#8221; (not at all, it was soooo wanted - but I fell pregnant naturally while doing ivf so just our little joke!!)

No more bleeding from me! I hope everyone is doing well. <3


----------



## xCookieDoughx

So I&#8217;m super nervous and very scared for my scan today! It&#8217;s hard not to keep your hopes up for there to be a little baby and a little heartbeat. I know I have to be realistic given the spotting etc and my history. But I&#8217;ve been so sick and everything that I&#8217;ve pulled myself into a false sense of security that everything is okay. 
I&#8217;ve told my mum, I just had to tell her. I&#8217;ve been basically green! But she&#8217;s been great. Although I&#8217;ve told her about my worries etc and she&#8217;s just like &#8216;it&#8217;ll be fine, this one will go term&#8217; etc etc. And my husband doesn&#8217;t want to talk about it at all because he hasn&#8217;t coped well since Albie passed away. 

So I sort of feel completely alone :( I&#8217;m going on my own today. I hope with all my heart that it&#8217;s good news and my baby is there safe and sound. But I also know with my head that that may not be the case.

Wish me luck and I will update you all as soon as I&#8217;ve had my scan x


----------



## Bee Bee

elliecain said:


> Welcome Brittany. I&#8217;ve heard of doulas but I don&#8217;t actually know what they do - could you tell me?

Sure! There are a few different types of Doulas (postpartum, sibling, etc) but a birth Doula works with pregnant Momma's through the last portion of her pregnancy and throughout her whole labor. You'll hear a lot of people describe Doulas as birth coaches, which is a good, broad description of what we do. Our number one job is to support the mom and her partner 100% through labor. We help with natural pain methods, we "hold space" which means we keep everything calm and relaxed as possible and we also can advocate for our clients if need be but typically we have ways of helping our client speak up for herself to make sure she feels empowered during Labor. We also show the partners all of these methods as well and work with them as a team. Mostly, the benefit of having a doula is that they are with you non-stop during the Labor process while your OB/nurse or midwife might only be in the room with you every once in a while. That constant support also takes a lot of the pressure off the partner as they don't have to remember every little thing from the birth class, they don't have to be awake for hours on end and they don't have to worry as much about whether or not Mom is being looked after properly. :) 

Sorry for the long reply, but we do a ton hahaha. There's some interesting statistics that talk about how your need for medicine or pitocin goes way down and your cesarean rate also drops when you are under the care of a doula. We are non medical though so while your OB is taking care of you medically, we are taking care of you emotionally and physically.


----------



## amytrisha

xCookieDoughx said:


> So Im super nervous and very scared for my scan today! Its hard not to keep your hopes up for there to be a little baby and a little heartbeat. I know I have to be realistic given the spotting etc and my history. But Ive been so sick and everything that Ive pulled myself into a false sense of security that everything is okay.
> Ive told my mum, I just had to tell her. Ive been basically green! But shes been great. Although Ive told her about my worries etc and shes just like itll be fine, this one will go term etc etc. And my husband doesnt want to talk about it at all because he hasnt coped well since Albie passed away.
> 
> So I sort of feel completely alone :( Im going on my own today. I hope with all my heart that its good news and my baby is there safe and sound. But I also know with my head that that may not be the case.
> 
> Wish me luck and I will update you all as soon as Ive had my scan x


Oh babe :nope: Im so sorry you feel so alone, please feel free to message me if needed! Would hate for you to feel so isolated whilst your already so worried. 
WIshing you the very best of luck for a sticky bean x


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome Bee Bee :)


----------



## waiting2c

Best of luck cookie - thinking of you


----------



## elliecain

Now I want a doula!!! What an awesome thing that would be and such a support. 

Oh Cookie, you sound so sad. I am praying so hard that you see a beautiful baby with a little flickering heartbeat. Thinking of you. Let us know <3 <3


I&#8217;m sitting in a café while my little boy spends some time at nursery. It&#8217;s the second time I&#8217;ve left him for a short period but I&#8217;m struggling so much today. He&#8217;s just so little and he looked really sad when I left him today. Only 1 more hour and I will scoop him up and kiss him. Next week he will do even longer. It&#8217;s so hard. I&#8217;m back to work in a couple of weeks.


----------



## alice1234

BeachBaby655 said:


> Alice, what type of business do you have? I need ideas lol!
> 
> Just found out I had my date wrong for my first drs. appointment. Its the 9th not the 7th! But I also confirmed that I will have my first ultrasound at that appointment as well! These days need to fly by!

Sorry for the late reply BeachBaby! I run a Network Marketing business - it's not something that I thought would be my kind of thing (or that it would even work....), but it's surprised me, haha! It's so far removed from my financial services background, but I think that's what I actually like best about it :)

Not long not until your u/s appointment! My booking in apt isn't until 12th Feb, expect my scan about 4 weeks later. Feels like I've been pregnant forever already!


----------



## alice1234

Bee Bee said:


> Hi ladies! Hope I can join you!
> 
> My name is Brittany and I live in Denver, CO, USA. I work as a freelance artist and I also have recently started working as a birth doula. I found out I was pregnant on Jan 17, I had a miscarriage December 18 so it was a nice surprise to find out I was pregnant again so quickly after. :) My first scan is Feb 5th
> 
> So, today I am 6w1d and this is my husband and I's second child. I have a son, Desmond, who is going to be 2 in April. :) We're really hoping for a girl this time!

Welcome Bee and congratulations! Looking forward to getting to know you and us all having a great 9 months together :)


----------



## alice1234

elliecain said:


> Welcome Brittany. Ive heard of doulas but I dont actually know what they do - could you tell me?
> 
> So Ive only got to wait one more day to see my little Daisy agin. The nickname is because my little boy loves In The Night Garden and weve nicknamed him Iggle Piggle after a character. Another character is called Upsy Daisy and that seemed apt for this one because we joke that it was a whoopsie baby (not at all, it was soooo wanted - but I fell pregnant naturally while doing ivf so just our little joke!!)
> 
> No more bleeding from me! I hope everyone is doing well. <3

Haha! I love this! Daisy was actually our girls name when we had DS1, will probably be on the list this time too if we stay yellow or go pink!

Hope today doesn't drag too much waiting for tomorrow :)


----------



## alice1234

Reading all of the posts about different procedures in different countries is really interesting.

I was so surprised last time that I went to the doctor when I found out I was pregnant, and they didn't test or anything! I was like, 'huh, you just take my word for it?!? Do you know how complicated the instructions for a POAS can be???'

I randomly decided to take another test today - it was in the drawer and I was bored. Yup - still pregnant :)

How is everyone else doing? I'm peeing every half hour and pretty tired, but apart from that okay. I had no sickness with DS1 so hoping that it stays this way. Trying to stick to eating healthy is a bind though when all I want is toast and butter - I wish the craving had stayed on artichokes!

Excited to hear about all of the scans coming up over the next few days, good luck ladies xx


----------



## xCookieDoughx

My scan went really well! Measuring 7+5, so 3 days ahead with a lovely heartbeat :) Im so happy! I know that anything can happen between now and next scan at 12 weeks but I feel a bit more relaxed now Ive seen baby is growing exactly as it should and has a lovely heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







E0742097-815D-4E21-9687-B61EEA80486C.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## alice1234

xCookieDoughx said:


> My scan went really well! Measuring 7+5, so 3 days ahead with a lovely heartbeat :) Im so happy! I know that anything can happen between now and next scan at 12 weeks but I feel a bit more relaxed now Ive seen baby is growing exactly as it should and has a lovely heartbeat.

Aw Cookie! So thrilled for you!xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome Bee Bee, I've added you to the first page. I am pretty sure my math was right and put you down for Sept 25th.

Cookie that fantastic! Did they see a reason for the bleeding?


----------



## mrscletus

Cookie-- I am so happy that the scan went well. It is a great feeling to see/hear that heart beat after waiting so long isn't it? 

Bee- welcome I have a great friend that is a doula, although unfortunately for me I ended up with 2 C-sections. What you do is amazing, and I often thought about doing it after I retire from the military, but without having the actually experience of pushing a babe out, I don't know that I would be the best coach. 

Alice- do you mind me asking what product/products you in for network marketing? Health and wellness? or something else..

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today!


----------



## alice1234

mrscletus said:


> Cookie-- I am so happy that the scan went well. It is a great feeling to see/hear that heart beat after waiting so long isn't it?
> 
> Bee- welcome I have a great friend that is a doula, although unfortunately for me I ended up with 2 C-sections. What you do is amazing, and I often thought about doing it after I retire from the military, but without having the actually experience of pushing a babe out, I don't know that I would be the best coach.
> 
> Alice- do you mind me asking what product/products you in for network marketing? Health and wellness? or something else..
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day today!

Course I dont mind you asking! Its was originally skincare and cosmetics originally, but now I would say its a third each of skincare/cosmetics/health and sports nutrition x


----------



## emptybc

Hi ladies! Wondering if I could join your thread. I am actually due on October 1, but since I will have a c-section, I will most likely deliver around the 26th. I am super excited and nervous to be pregnant again. I have had three previous miscarriages, and I have a six year old son. I would love to have some people to talk to who are in the same boat.


----------



## Dandi

Hi ladies! I would like to cautiously join in.

A little about me: I&#8217;m mom to an 18 month old son. He was conceived via IUI with meds and injectables. We started trying for #2 in January of 2017. After several disappointing months and postponements due to tests, uterine surgery, and a kidney stone, we did our first round of medicated IUI with injectables for #2. No luck. We started round 2 in December. Mid cycle, it was discovered that I have another large fibroid. They tried to get me to cancel the cycle, but we insisted to see it through. I got a very faint Positive on a test 14 days later. Unfortunately, my beta was only at 9. The following days lead to spotting, cramping, and negative tests. I was told to go off of the progesterone and wait to miscarry. A week after being told that a miscarriage was definite, I still hadn&#8217;t started bleeding so I took another test. Huge BFP! Over the course of 3 more blood draws, my beta levels are doubling beautifully and are within standard range. We find out next Tuesday if this little miracle has a heartbeat, but I&#8217;m choosing to be hopeful and optimistic! If all goes well, I&#8217;ll be due September 26th. :)

I look forward to catching up and getting to know all you better along the way!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

welcome emptybc and Dandi, congratulations!


----------



## elliecain

Hi Dandi!!! It&#8217;s so cool that we are in the same due group <3
Welcome Emptybc

Cookie, I&#8217;m so happy for you, that&#8217;s a great scan! <3

In 24 hours, I&#8217;ll have seen Daisy again <3


----------



## Dandi

Ellie! My favorite bump buddy!!!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## emptybc

How is everyone feeling? Has anyone else had symptoms come and go? The last few days, my breasts have been so tender, and now they hardly hurt at all. Anyone else have this happen? I am still super bloated and don't want to eat, but I am just nervous.


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome to the newbies!! :D

So relieved for you Cookie! Glad you got to see a growing baby with a healthy heartbeat :cloud9: 

I saw the dr today and she said due to my history of losses and my extreme anxiety towards pregnancy she wanted to fast track me for mw referral and also refer for an early scan so Im just waiting for a call. Im barely sleeping at the moment and going to the toilet gives me a mini heart attack every time (which is a lot with the amount Im peeing lol). 
Guess you never do stop worrying, pregnancy, babies, children, even when theyre adults :lol: 

Ive got nausea, was sick the past 2 mornings. Managing to eat fine though I seem to always be hungry. My boobs are still sore and Ive still got the funny taste in my mouth, constantly tired so symptoms galore!


----------



## Bee Bee

emptybc said:


> How is everyone feeling? Has anyone else had symptoms come and go? The last few days, my breasts have been so tender, and now they hardly hurt at all. Anyone else have this happen? I am still super bloated and don't want to eat, but I am just nervous.

Yep! My boobs were KILLING me for days and now they aren't but they definitely grew in size so I'm just reminding myself that they probably only hurt while they had that initial boost in size. Then one day I was super emotional, but hasnt happened again.


----------



## Peonies83

Yay! It is wonderful that your scan went so well, Cookiedough!


----------



## BeachBaby655

alice1234 said:


> BeachBaby655 said:
> 
> 
> Alice, what type of business do you have? I need ideas lol!
> 
> Just found out I had my date wrong for my first drs. appointment. Its the 9th not the 7th! But I also confirmed that I will have my first ultrasound at that appointment as well! These days need to fly by!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply BeachBaby! I run a Network Marketing business - it's not something that I thought would be my kind of thing (or that it would even work....), but it's surprised me, haha! It's so far removed from my financial services background, but I think that's what I actually like best about it :)
> 
> Not long not until your u/s appointment! My booking in apt isn't until 12th Feb, expect my scan about 4 weeks later. Feels like I've been pregnant forever already!Click to expand...

Alice, that is awesome! I was in finance for a while. Wasnt my cup of tea! I would love to do something like your business someday! Congrats and good luck with it! 

Yes very excited about my scan! Hope the time goes by fast for your scan too! I totally know what you mean about feeling like you have been prego for ever!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Cookie! Thanks for sharing your first pic of your little one! Hugs for continued healthy scans!


----------



## Lightning7

Hi to all the new people! Just a quick update for you guys, I started spotting yesterday arvo after no spotting for 4 weeks. So i headed down to the emergency department late at night as my doctor is on hols for a couple weeks, they ran bloods and urine then used a portable ultrasound machine to see what they could see, and thank God that even though i had an empty bladder we managed to see a little heartbeat, was then sent home and told to return this morning for a proper Ultrasound, and we saw what looks to be a healthy little bubba kicking away and a decent heart rate of 167. AND now measuring as my original LMP due date of 3rd September! So i am relieved and happy to see baby is still doing ok. I have been referred to EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit, never heard of them lol) for specialist monitoring. 

Also my symptoms (on & off morning sickness and sore breasts) have gone really faint the last couple of days so once i started spotting i got quite worried! But goes to show symptoms going isnt always a bad thing! 

Would you mind updating my date to the 3rd when you get a chance LilFooshFoosh?


----------



## elliecain

Lightning7 said:


> Hi to all the new people! Just a quick update for you guys, I started spotting yesterday arvo after no spotting for 4 weeks. So i headed down to the emergency department late at night as my doctor is on hols for a couple weeks, they ran bloods and urine then used a portable ultrasound machine to see what they could see, and thank God that even though i had an empty bladder we managed to see a little heartbeat, was then sent home and told to return this morning for a proper Ultrasound, and we saw what looks to be a healthy little bubba kicking away and a decent heart rate of 167. AND now measuring as my original LMP due date of 3rd September! So i am relieved and happy to see baby is still doing ok. I have been referred to EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit, never heard of them lol) for specialist monitoring.

That&#8217;s great that you saw your baby and it is fine. Did they say what caused the bleeding? I&#8217;ve discovered through my research that a lot of bleeding is caused by an SCH so I wondered if you have one too. They didn&#8217;t pick it up on one of my scans even though it was fairly big. I&#8217;m being monitored by the EPAU too. So far they have done a scan and then been rather cold with me but I&#8217;m lucky that my IVF clinic are also looking after me (even though this baby was conceived naturally) and they are super lovely. 

It is finally Friday and I get to see Daisy at 3pm. I can&#8217;t wait because my nausea this morning is making me sure the baby is just fine. I hope it has changed to a bit more of a jelly bean shape now I&#8217;m 7+1. I love seeing them go from blob to baby. I&#8217;m also looking forward to seeing Carrie (my IVF nurse) again so much. She&#8217;s just amazing.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's good news Lightning! I thought my nausea was fading a little but then I was in a 2.5 hr meeting yesterday, didn't have anything to eat and felt terrible the rest of the day. I'm thinking I might just be managing it better, as it's definitely not gone away.

Front page has been updated :flower:


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks LilFooshFoosh :D

elliecain - they couldnt find anything at all but arent too worried as baby has a strong heartbeat. Maybe that is what it is if they can miss it.

I hope your scan goes really well!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you. It was amazing. Baby is growing well (10.2mm now) and the SCH hasn&#8217;t really changed so baby is going to win the fight for space, I&#8217;m sure of it! I got a video of the heartbeat and I can&#8217;t stop watching it. <3


----------



## amytrisha

Thats lovely news Ellie :hugs:

Im seriously going out of my mind with anxiety, still waiting on my referral. Feel like Im driving myself mad :( I have no reason to think negative really besides my history but I cant help it :nope:


----------



## Lightning7

Thats great Ellie! Glad baby is winning! Its the best feeling seeing that little flickering heartbeat! 

Amytrisha I hope you get your referral soon! Know how the anxiety feels, its so frustrating!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Great news Ellie!! So nice of the clinic to give you support and peace of mind.

amytrisha, that's rough. It's terrible how negative thoughts make there way in and take over. Are there positive things about this time that you can focus on to help tune out the bad? I felt like I was robbed of enjoying being pregnant with DD because of worry, and didn't really believe I'd have her until I was bringing her home from the hospital. In hindsight though, I know I did what I needed to do to get through, both for my mental health and her physical health. It was difficult, for sure, but she's not worse off. I just took it a week at a time, only looking forward to hitting that next week marker, tried to keep telling myself whatever happened we would deal with it together and focused on spending as much quality time with DS as possible. Those things might not work for you, but I'm sure you will find a way to make it through, you're a strong lady. :hugs:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Anyone else suffering with nausea? I have 24/7 nausea and severe food aversions. I cannot stand the smell of anything and basically feel constantly about to vomit. I have had this for about 2 weeks so far and expecting it to last at least 4 more but given my previous pregnancies it&#8217;ll go on for much longer :(
DD is sat next to me eating prawn cocktail crisps and the smell is horrendous!!! 
All I can manage to eat is sponge cake and cereal, I&#8217;m gonna be the size of a house by the time this sickness is over!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Cookie I am going through the same thing! If anyone has new ideas to keep food down Im willing to try them! 

We are short staffed at the office for the next week so I know its important to be on my game. Plus no one knows Im pregnant yet so I am concerned about how Ill be able to hide it this week. Until I hit 6 weeks I would eat a cracker first thing when I woke up and that would help until was able to eat breakfast and preggie pops or gum would help if I didnt have a chance to eat yet. But the last two days its been the complete opposite! All of those make me sick! Im scared to try them during the week and have to contently be running to the bathroom!


----------



## waiting2c

I have had the constant nausea and smells making it worse but to my luck so far (touch wood) have not actually been sick. I find that if I start to feel sick I need to eat something small straight away or it gets a lot worse. Things that help one day make me feel awful the next so its a bit hit or miss!

I just hit double digits today! 10 weeks! So excited, 2 weeks 1 day till my scan, I really hope all is going well in there!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Congrats on hitting double digits! Thats exciting! 

Yeah the hit or miss thing is so relatable to me. I told my DH today that its like my body knows what it wants and what it doesnt. If something sounds good to me Ill be able to keep it down but if I eat something because I know its healty to do so i most likely will not be able to keep it down!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I&#8217;ve only actually thrown up twice but the constant extreme nausea is getting me down :( I can manage to eat something one minute and then not the next! Water is about the only thing I can tolerate and even then it has to be colder than room temperature. 
I don&#8217;t want to go back down the medication route as the only pregnancy I&#8217;ve taken medication was my angel sons which has scared me about their safety, but I can&#8217;t carry on like this much longer. I can even make my children a meal! I don&#8217;t know what to do :(


----------



## waiting2c

Hopefully it gets better soon Cookie, nausea is super draining, I can cope better with being tired than with feeling sick!


----------



## Lightning7

I feel lucky sickness wise so far (touch wood!) only seem to get nausea if i eat anythng even remotely spicy, or drink a lot of water, like you have to before ultrasounds! Lol.

Had another scare yesterday, heavy red bleeding when i went to the bathroom, had also had mild abdo pain on the left side for approximately 24 hours beforehand. The blood scared me and went straight to the hospital they took me straight in on iv fluids, took blood, then did an ultrasound and saw baby still fine, growing well in the 2 days since previous ultrasound and no obvious signs of what is causing the bleeding! A specialist came in and told me that he is diagnosing it as a minor abruption, and not to worry its normal and common! Of course i then google abruption and all that comes up is horror stories about 'placental abruption' and how you need bedrest.. yet the specialist said rest makes no difference and work should be fine. I sure hope he is right! Working today and any bending is giving me mild abdo pain and light cramping so thats a bit scary :( my work is quite physical with lots of lifting, bending etc. Doc said its normal to bleed for 3 to 5 days with this so not to worry about coming back unless i start passing a lot of clots. 

On the better side, 10 weeks today so I've hit those double digits :)


----------



## Lightning7

Oh almost forgot! Question for any of you that know anhthing about HCG. My levels were 180000 at 9wks2days late thursday night when the spotting started, but only 155000 when they checked them at 9wks 5days with the next lot of bleeding, is it normal for them to be dropping so much before i had hit the 10 weeks??


----------



## waiting2c

Lightning7 said:


> Oh almost forgot! Question for any of you that know anhthing about HCG. My levels were 180000 at 9wks2days late thursday night when the spotting started, but only 155000 when they checked them at 9wks 5days with the next lot of bleeding, is it normal for them to be dropping so much before i had hit the 10 weeks??

I didn't (and don't) know much about this, but did some looking and it seems that it is normal to drop off anywhere from 9-11 weeks and yours is def still in the normal range from what I can see.

I am sure someone else will have more knowledge than me but just wanted to say that I think it sounds normal 

Hope your bleeding settles down, take it easish! Such a worrying time!


----------



## mickels

xCookieDoughx said:


> Ive only actually thrown up twice but the constant extreme nausea is getting me down :( I can manage to eat something one minute and then not the next! Water is about the only thing I can tolerate and even then it has to be colder than room temperature.
> I dont want to go back down the medication route as the only pregnancy Ive taken medication was my angel sons which has scared me about their safety, but I cant carry on like this much longer. I can even make my children a meal! I dont know what to do :(

I feel exactly the same way, although I have not had any sickness, everything makes me want to vomit. I'm also sitting with the extreme nausea 24/7, it's starting to become my new normal


----------



## elliecain

Lightning, totally normal. 
I think it is due to the placenta taking over around now. It no longer needs to signal to the corpus luteum to provide the level of progesterone support.
 



Attached Files:







FDDC1EF2-0790-4894-942A-2E0C4D6F542E.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks waiting2c and elliecain :) that makes me feel a but better about it :)


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks ladies, really nice to be able to have somewhere to vent my feelings and receive understanding replies :hugs: 

Ah Cookie, nausea is the worst Im suffering pretty bad with it too Im only sick like once a day mind. I dont want medicating either but its hard so I feel you :( 

Personal question ladies but how many of you are still DTD and how many arent? 
Weve been avoiding it because Im worried about my cervix contracting from an orgasm but I know OH is silently going out of his mind :lol:


----------



## elliecain

We&#8217;ve not dtd since we found out and will probably not do so for a long time. My SCH means I&#8217;m on pelvic rest for the time being and DH doesn&#8217;t like sex once I get a bump, it just freaks him out. With Finlo, we stopped at 17 weeks when I had a small bleed and didn&#8217;t again until about 5 months postpartum!!!!!!!! I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s not quite that extreme again but I fear it may well be!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

We havent DTD since conception! Ive got an extremely sensitive cervix so on pelvic rest for the forseeable future. I never feel much like dtd anyway because of how sick I am and the constant rocking is just a recipe for disaster! 

Im still really struggling with this nausea :( sick again this morning and nauseous all day as per usual! Its worse first thing in the morning and again in the evening :( im currently trying to nibble my way through a breakfast waffle in an attempt to get some food into my stomach


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

we did once but I had spotting after so we haven't since. once we're out of 1st tri and as long as I'm given the go ahead we will though.

Cookie, are you keeping down fluids? I saw someone suggested Gatorade or similar if you can, maybe soup if you can stomach it? hope you can stay hydrated or you'll end up in hospital on a drip :(


----------



## Jules8

We've dtd a few times, but not as much as usual. I haven't had an issue any of the times we have, I'm just usually asleep by the time he gets home now. lol 

AFM: My nausea seems to get worse as the day goes on. I feel great when I get up and by the afternoon I don't even want to look at food. I'm usually ok in the late afternoon then it picks up again in the evening. I haven't actually gotten sick though. 

I also had my first ultrasound last week. I'm measuring a few days behind per the doctor, though I explained it's because they're going by my LMP and not when I actually ovulated. Everything looked good though and the heartbeat was 125. :) I don't have another til March 15th...so Far!!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Yeah I&#8217;m keeping fluids down, it&#8217;s just this constant extreme nausea which makes me feel like I&#8217;m about to throw up constantly! It&#8217;s so awful :( I&#8217;m not sure I can cope much longer without medical help. It&#8217;s not a route I want to go down but come the afternoon/evening I can barely move through the nausea.


----------



## Boognishrises

I'm scared to dtd bc last time I started bleeding shortly afterwards that was during the last mc i had. Probably completely unrelated, but they put me on pelvic rest then. We've dtd a few times since this bfp bean, but I've told him to be very gentle. I've given dh BJ's since he's mentioned a few times that he misses sexy time.. :/


----------



## AmberR

We haven't dtd much either. I just haven't felt like it since I have been so tired and nauseated. I have my first scan tomorrow so I am very nervous for that!


----------



## Bee Bee

So, I am supposed to be 6+6 weeks today and I had my first ultrasound. My Doctor found the sac but both her and I could see that there was nothing in it. She said that I was either going to miscarry or it was too early to see anything. Of course though, I just miscarried last cycle so all I hear was the miscarry part. She did say that my sac seemed to be measuring more like the end of 5 weeks rather than the end of 6 weeks so perhaps it really is too early. I have another ultrasound next Monday to see if there is any change. If it turns out that the baby is behind then my due date will probably be pushed back to October 1st or so. 

And on topic, we havent DTD since our BFP either. Just too nervous to do so and this finding today isnt helping either


----------



## mickels

We are also still DTD, but not nearly as much as usual. I can see it kinda frustrates DH but I know he understands. AFM: I got morning sickness for the first time today, it sucks... I've had lots of nausea up until now but no morning sickness besides for today, and I have to admit I'm not a fan. But at the end of the day it'll all be worth it


----------



## amytrisha

Oh Bee! :( I will be thinking of you, hope everything turns out well. This is my fear too since I also MC last cycle so I completely relate to the negativity. :hugs: xx

Glad Im not the only one on the dtd ban :lol: and as for BJ no thanks! I heave Just brushing my teeth :haha:


----------



## elliecain

Bee I&#8217;m so sorry you didn&#8217;t get better news. I pray that you will see a heartbeat next time and it was just a bit early. Thinking of you because this bit of pregnancy is so tough. <3


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Bee - my first scan I should have been 6+2 from my LMP but there was just a gestational sac with a yolk sac inside and nothing else. No baby. I went back 2 weeks later (last Thursday) and there was a baby and heartbeat measuring 7+5. I was just too early at the previous scan as I ovulated later in my last cycle x

AFM - I cant deal with this nausea much longer. The nausea seems to be getting more and more intense and the vomiting has picked up :( I can barely eat and that makes it worse as my stomach is empty! I am sipping water and keeping that down so I know i don&#8217;t need admitting or anything, but I think I might need some sort of medication. 
It&#8217;s something that after my son was born sleeping I swore I would never take again, as we don&#8217;t know for definite what caused his heart to stop, but I can&#8217;t function as a human being and a mum at the moment :(


----------



## amytrisha

I was sick this morning, Finley got very upset he started crying saying he didnt want mummy to be sick and poorly.. Bri had to reassure him I wasnt poorly and I was ok, bless how sensitive his little heart is <3 

Still waiting on my referral. How long do these things take?! 

Have you tried sickness bands Cookie? If you go to the pharmacy theres many methods they could suggest before turning to medication if your so against it x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Bee, fx that everything will be fine at the next scan and that it is just that you were off on your dates. :hugs: 

Good luck with your scan today, Amber!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Bee, praying you just ovulated later and its just too early! 

Cookie Ive been pretty sick myself. What works one day is terrible the next! Have you tried fruit flavored ice pops? I read some where that those are good if you can keep liquids down. They were a lifesaver this morning but like I said probably wont work for me tomorrow! I am trying anything I can right now to make it through the week without getting sick at work :(


----------



## mrscletus

Bee- fx that it was just too early. My first scan like Cookie's was way early and we didn't see anything but the sac and the small traces of the fetal pole. 2 weeks later we had a strong HB and measuring right where we should be. The crazy thing is that everything with the baby is changing literally minute by minute and day by day at this stage- you could go back today and see something different than yesterday. Hang in there girl! 

AFM- we still dtd pretty often, like 2-3 times per week. I haven't had any pain or bleeding, so I figure why not? 

Also my testing from panorama came back- we are low risk across the board for any chromosomal abnormalities... which means less than a 1/10,000 chance. I am very happy that we decided to have the full genetic testing done. It is crazy though that they can test all of that through my blood! Like I said we did opt out of the gender test. I think secretly DH was hoping they would put the results in our packet by accident. LOL

My nausea has all gone away (finally). I am at 10w2d. I will be so happy for everyone when we are in the 2nd Tri. This 1st Tri stress is the worst!

I think the only complaint I have right now is that I just feel fat- I haven't gained any weight, but my middle is definitely a little thicker and it is just awkward because I'm not ready for maternity clothes, but my normal clothes just aren't fitting right anymore. AND wearing leggings just shows off the little bump that I have (this is number 3 so I think I may start showing way earlier than before). Anybody else feel this way??


----------



## mrscletus

HA- my baby is the size of my favorite candy!!!


----------



## AmberR

Bee- how stressful! Hope it is too early and you see Baby and heartbeat at your next scan! :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

mrscletus, I sadly gave up on most of my pants already! I have a few pairs that don't dig into my tummy so I've still been wearing those. But I did totally give in and start wearing maternity stuff already... :blush: I already tended to wear princess line dresses for work so I can still get away with those. I'd rather be comfortable.

I'm under no illusion that this is baby already but this is my fourth pregnancy- I've got ton of gas, I'm feeling nauseous and fat enough without extra pant pressure and having to look at fat overhang! My tummy is hard, I've started getting heartburn and have had some trouble catching my breath a few times doing routine stuff, so I am pretty confident that my organs have started shifting in preparation already. That's my story and I'm sticking to it :haha:


----------



## Dandi

I&#8217;m so sorry that you&#8217;re going through this stress Bee Bee. It&#8217;s torture not knowing. I hope your next scan brings you good news and reassurance!

We haven&#8217;t DTD since right around conception. I&#8217;m too scared. At my appt today, my doctor said in front of my husband that sex is fine, so I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll be getting some nudges from him. I just don&#8217;t think I can until second tri, I&#8217;m scared to risk anything even though they say it&#8217;s no risk. My poor husband.

I was having terrible nausea up until a couple days ago. I had very little nausea with my son, so it was a bit reassuring to have that strong symptom. When it stopped, my pessimism really amped up. I&#8217;d like for it to come back to settle my nerves. Though I am still having terrible heartburn. And I woke up this morning feeling unwell. A quick reminder that I still need to get a flu shot ASAP!

My first scan was today and I felt so anxious I was having to do breathing exercises on the long drive there just to calm myself. It was so unsettling. Then we saw that there was a baby in there and the heartbeat was good and it was such a weight off of my shoulders. I&#8217;m measuring 6w5d, which is 4-5 days behind wheee I should be based on my trigger shot and iui, but only one day behind based on my lmp. I&#8217;ll be cautious but hopeful until my next scan in two weeks, but given that my doctor was positive I was going to miscarry three weeks ago, seeing a heartbeat today feels like a huge win.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Can I join yall? My lmp was December 25 and according to that I will be due around October 1st... but I think more the end of September. I havent had any appointments yet so Im waiting to see what the dr will say but could you put me down for September 30th? Thank you!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

And this will be our 3rd!


----------



## AmberR

Welcome certifiedoreo!

My first ultrasound today we saw our baby measuring 9w2d with a heartbeat of 167! So happy!


----------



## Boognishrises

My biggest symptom has been nausea and no sickness, and I'm out of breath alotttttt....


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome Oreo, front page is updated.

Congrats Amber, that's wonderful!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Okay, so after spending the last few weeks miserable with nausea, the past few days being the worst! I&#8217;ve woken up this morning feeling okay... which is awesome but also worrying... I&#8217;ve read that sudden loss of symptoms can mean MMC. 
I know it&#8217;s probably nothing and I&#8217;ll be back to puking again tomorrow, but it doesn&#8217;t help my anxiety any at the moment. 
I started taking vitamin B6 yesterday as I took it before (I have a hormonal imbalance) and I&#8217;ve heard it&#8217;s supposed to help with nausea but surely that alone wouldn&#8217;t have stopped my sickness. Don&#8217;t get me wrong I still don&#8217;t feel fantastic, but I also don&#8217;t feel on the verge of throwing up constantly like I did before. 

This all being said I will probably regret writing it when the sickness comes back again! But stupid anxiety and all that :( 

I do remember about 9 weeks or so in my last 2 pregnancies having a day or two where I panicked over feeling better so I know it&#8217;s probably the same sort of thing. But sickness is literally the only symptom I get which I can sort of rely on. Yes it makes me incredibly miserable but it&#8217;s my one symptom! So when it wavers I panic. I get it until at least 12 weeks. 
I know I&#8217;m crazy for wanting it to come back given how miserable it makes me! But I&#8217;m not getting another scan for 5ish weeks so I&#8217;m going to go crazy in that time!!!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

xCookieDoughx said:


> Okay, so after spending the last few weeks miserable with nausea, the past few days being the worst! Ive woken up this morning feeling okay... which is awesome but also worrying... Ive read that sudden loss of symptoms can mean MMC.
> I know its probably nothing and Ill be back to puking again tomorrow, but it doesnt help my anxiety any at the moment.
> I started taking vitamin B6 yesterday as I took it before (I have a hormonal imbalance) and Ive heard its supposed to help with nausea but surely that alone wouldnt have stopped my sickness. Dont get me wrong I still dont feel fantastic, but I also dont feel on the verge of throwing up constantly like I did before.
> 
> This all being said I will probably regret writing it when the sickness comes back again! But stupid anxiety and all that :(
> 
> I do remember about 9 weeks or so in my last 2 pregnancies having a day or two where I panicked over feeling better so I know its probably the same sort of thing. But sickness is literally the only symptom I get which I can sort of rely on. Yes it makes me incredibly miserable but its my one symptom! So when it wavers I panic. I get it until at least 12 weeks.
> I know Im crazy for wanting it to come back given how miserable it makes me! But Im not getting another scan for 5ish weeks so Im going to go crazy in that time!!!

Im 10 weeks and over the past few days my nausea has been so much better and ive stopped being sick! Try not to worry, it does seem to ease up around this point.
Finally received my letter for 12 week scan this morning, its booked for 20th, so excited :) 
X


----------



## amytrisha

I really wouldnt rely on nausea as a symptom to say everythings ok. In my MMC I was still nauseous and sick on rare occasion, and also in my blighted ovum I ended up with hyperemesis so sickness definitely means nothing! 

Congratulations and welcome Oreo :) 

Thats brilliant news Amber :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I&#8217;m sorry CookieDough. It&#8217;s so hard not to worry about every little thing isn&#8217;t it? The worry is torture. I&#8217;m sure all is fine. We all know symptoms can come and go, but not worrying is easier said than done. Hang in there!

Boog- me too with the shortness of breathe!


----------



## emptybc

I'm with you Cookie. Whenever a symptom fades, I freak out. I am trying to stay calm, but having a sad past makes it hard. Just do what you can to get through the days. One day at a time.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I find out my baby's sex 1 week from today!
Is anyone else doing the Sneak Peek test?!


----------



## waiting2c

I&#8217;ve not actually heard of that snowbunnie!! What is it? A blood test or something?


----------



## xCookieDoughx

That&#8217;s the harmony test isn&#8217;t it? They don&#8217;t do that in uk nhs hospitals. You can have it done privately but it&#8217;s about £500-£600. I would love it done! But I don&#8217;t have that kind of money laying around unfortunately:(


----------



## Dandi

I&#8217;ll be doing the DNA testing that includes gender. I assume I&#8217;ll have it done around 11-12 weeks, if I recall from last time.


----------



## elliecain

I&#8217;ve toyed with the idea of doing Harmony. It&#8217;s £400 around here and that&#8217;s a lot of money, but it would be reassuring to get the checks done as I&#8217;m 40 and there is a higher risk. I still don&#8217;t know if I will - I&#8217;ll decide before my scan on 21st as I&#8217;d have it done by my clinic.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all I no its really late in the day to join but can I? I'm actually due 31st August but I'm always late and even my midwife is expecting me to be late and I'm in the August group but I'm the last on there and feel a little odd being so far away from the others in time wise. Sorry for rambling and tell me to shoo off if I'm not welcome xx


----------



## amytrisha

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all I no its really late in the day to join but can I? I'm actually due 31st August but I'm always late and even my midwife is expecting me to be late and I'm in the August group but I'm the last on there and feel a little odd being so far away from the others in time wise. Sorry for rambling and tell me to shoo off if I'm not welcome xx

Of course you can! Welcome :flower: xx


----------



## Peonies83

:hi: Hi, Catmumof4! It is nice to have you join us!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey cat!! I&#8217;m on August too but got moved to a sept due date so I&#8217;m in both!!

We are close date wise and bringing up the rear in August! How are you doing?


----------



## Lightning7

Welcome Oreo and Cat :)
Love how big the group is getting! Theres getting to be a few posts to read each time i come on now :) but thankfully not as many as I've noticed the august group has! I'd never be able to keep up haha!

CookieDough, enjoy the less sickness while it lasts! Mine subsided for a whole week and over that time i had blood tests and ultrasounds cause of bleeding and noticed my hcg was dropping so thought maybe thats why symptoms were waning.. but then it has started coming back yesterday and today haha. I think fatigue from work being so phyisical isnt helping!


----------



## amytrisha

Just had my first appointment through to see the midwife. Valentines Day! 
Its not a scan but at least I can express my worries to someone professional, finally.


----------



## Lightning7

Yay great news Amytrisha! Hope it goes really well!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

welcome cat!

amytrisha, that's only a week away, that's great! would've sucked to wait this long to find out the schedule and still needed to wait another few weeks for the actual appointment. 

my next appointment is on the 13th, I've been taking progesterone though and I counted it out last night...I won't make it to the appointment. I'm going to call the office in a little bit to find out what to do. I seem to recall from last time that at 12 or 14 weeks when it's ok to stop they wean you off slowly, so it's probably not good to just stop taking it for a day and a half right now!

anyone having/going to make big changes with this baby? like house or car changes?


----------



## amytrisha

I know yeah Im shocked its so soon, but incredibly happy of course! I hope they listen to my worries! 

Weve just got a new car so luckily wont have to make any changes there.Will likely need to move house eventually but as baby would be in with us for the first year theres no rush in that department. 

Good luck for your appointment, Im clueless about progesterone so cant offer any advice xx


----------



## CertifiedOreo

We need to make house changes for sure! We want to bring someone in to see if it would be possible to add a third story onto our house...(in the house its me, my mom, my grandma, my boyfriend and our two kids) if not we will have to move but its okay if we wait until the baby is born I guess cause the baby will be in our room for a year probably. I want to get bunk beds for my girls (one is over five and a half, the other is over two and a half) but I want to wait until they turn 6 and 3, MAYBE (dunno if I can wait that long and my youngest is already find in a bed).

I definitely need to get a new car! I want to get a 7 seater and right now I know they have that buick enclave, but I need to look around more. I want to wait until i'm about six months or so to get it.

I am also in the process of finding another job, I was in training for a call center job, but it was too stressful and crazy rules so I left. I plan on flat out quitting near the end of my pregnancy and becoming a stay at home mom but I want to save as much as possible until then!

In June, my boyfriends sister is graduating highschool in California so we want to take a little road trip and while we are there we want to spend a day or two in Disneyland. We actually wanted to take a vacation to Disney but we found out I was pregnant and wouldn't be able to do anything, so we decided to focus on saving money, but I was thinking after the baby gets here we won't be doing much for a while and I really want to do something special for my kids. Disney is my favorite place and there is so much more than the rides and daddy can do the rides with them :( ahhh well.

Whew baby #3 is going to keep me busy!! Sorry for my novel lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

sounds like a full house oreo! 

we want to do some renos around our house. initially we were thinking about starting now and trying to get at least the master bath done before September. But we just bought a new car (finally caved and got a minivan), so now we are thinking it might be better to wait until I'm either off on mat leave or even when I'm back to work after leave... it's not like a baby will change our current bathroom usage yet anyway. 

2 of the kids are going to have to share a room for a few years. we are thinking the baby will get a room while the older 2 share for a bit (for sleep and sanity reasons) and then maybe the same gender siblings will share. We are going to reno half the basement and figure DS will want to move down there once he is a little older which will give everyone their own room again.


----------



## amytrisha

Do any of you have any specific hopes on gender? 

Im not fussed either way, just praying for a healthy baby. I know my OH would love a daughter though (he wanted a girl with our first born but obviously ended up with DS :lol:) Ive always imagined myself the mum of 2 boys. 

You guys sound like you have big plans for the houses! We just rent so not worth doing any renovations of any kind til we buy our own place.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Yes full house, most definitely with two dogs and a cat as well! LOL.

I want a boy so bad! I have two girls already. My boyfriend and I both worked near airplane jets and they say that makes that community more susceptible to girls...I hope we get lucky and have a boy. He thinks its another girl. Imagine, three teenage girls....


----------



## mrscletus

We are making major changes with our house. Had a contractor come already and is working up the numbers/plan for us so we can take that to the bank. We are adding on- a 2 story addition actually and adding 2 bedrooms and 2 baths along with a large den/second living room. We currently have 2 bedrooms with my daughter in her own little space in the attic that was converted into a sitting room and bedroom. 

Now that we are pregnant with #3 DH is asking if we should have a #4 just so that this little one has a sibling close in age. I think he is crazy, but we are going to add on enough rooms just in case. LOL

And I REALLY want a new bigger car, but I think we are going to hold on to my sedan for as long as we can until we NEED a third row- I like the new style Chevy Traverse and have always liked Honda Pilots and Explorers so I think that is where we would look.


----------



## Dandi

We are planning to finish our our kitchen remodel that we started before our son was born. It&#8217;s been on hold since his birth, so we need to finish tiling the backsplash and tiling the floors. We&#8217;re also going to turn our bonus room into a craft room/office/playroom before September. And we have to move our son into a different bedroom so his room can be the new nursery. We&#8217;re not kicking him out, but his room is small with a wall full of built in shelves, so the perfect nursery and he needs more room for his big boy stuff that seems to be accumulating so quickly. I need a new car, but we will probably hold a while bc I&#8217;m hoping to change jobs and find something work-from-home once baby #2 is here, so best not to buy anything until I figure out how much that may affect my income. My husband wants me to get a minivan and I&#8217;m just not on board with that!

I&#8217;m the same as you AmyTrish. I&#8217;ve always imagined myself with two boys, but my husband wants a girl so badly. It would be fun to have a daughter, and it would also be fun to have two boys close in age who would be good friends, so I don&#8217;t really care. Can&#8217;t wait to find out though!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm leaning slightly towards boy just because DS is the only boy on DH's side of the family (him plus 4 nieces and DD). But I know DD really wants a sister. 

I never wanted a minivan, the sliding doors freak me out with tiny hands getting squashed. But I'm not comfortable having a small child in the 3rd row (as I wouldn't be able to reach them from the front) and having the second row of an SUV full of car seats kind of limits access to the 3rd row. Plus we have 2 dogs (1 small and 1 medium), so cottage trips would be crampy. To handle the door issue we got a newer one with the auto open/close, so I'm good with that.


----------



## waiting2c

We rent too so no major house changes for us until after baby is here, our lease is up in October and wont find out till then if we can renew or have to move. I am hoping renew!!

We are happy either way, just healthy!


----------



## amytrisha

Itll be interesting to see if we both end up as weve envisioned Dandi, or if our OHs will get their wish :lol: 

Oh Oreo, 3 teenage girls sounds scary :o :haha: 

Aww, its gonna be interesting to see how many girls/boys we all have in the group. I find boys more common, in Finleys due date group there were more boys born than girls.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Foosh- what kind of car do you have?

amy- Yeah, i'm scared *bites nails*


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

we had a 2013 kia rio hatchback and a 2005 ford freestyle (later called Taurus xl), we are changing to a 2018 kia sedona


----------



## elliecain

Ha, Dandi I hadn&#8217;t read this until just now and we&#8217;ve literally just had this conversation!!! 
I&#8217;m the same as Dandi. I would like a girl if I could choose but I&#8217;d be very happy with a brother for Finlo, as there will be just 19 months between them and I think that would be so nice. My DH isn&#8217;t too bothered but he&#8217;s a bit put off girls by my crazy niece!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

We rent so can&#8217;t make any major changes house wise but we did move our oldest into the small bedroom and our daughter into the bigger room so she could share with the baby. Obviously we never got to bring him home so now she has a huge room all to herself lol! But the plan is to split it down the middle and have this baby in with her but I normally have my babies in with me for 6 months to a year (2 years with our daughter!) so she&#8217;ll be in there alone still for at least another 18 months haha! 

We are getting a 7 seater car soon though as our current car is about 15 years old and will not pass it&#8217;s next MOT in a few months as it needs a few hundred pounds worth of work doing and it&#8217;s aimply not worth paying that much when that would cover the deposit on a new car. 

As for the gender, at the beginning I had a strong boy feeling but as time went on I was getting a more girly vibe. I am still swaying towards girl but I&#8217;m sitting on the fence slightly. 
I don&#8217;t care about the gender at all, I just want to bring this baby home! But we do have a girls name picked but not a boys as we can never agree!!!


----------



## mickels

We just got a new car, upgraded from a sedan to a Ford SUV, so we'll be fine in that department. As for renovations, we'll be converting some space in our bedroom into a nursery as we have a massive bedroom, DH thinks we should take a third of our room and just build a wall and a door, that way the nursery will literally be in our room with just a wall separating us. I don't think I'll be comfortable with that idea as it will be my first born. As for gender, we're both thinking it'll be a girl (because almost all the kids in our families are boys except for one), but we'll be happy with either


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm also renting so can't do renovations which suck I love all that, I've got 3 girls one boy so I'm hoping for a boy but either is totally fine by us, we have a name for each Alexander for a boy and Evelyn for a girl x


----------



## amytrisha

Ahh I love those names Cat! For a girl weve got Ivy, but stuck for boy names. We like Oscar but its so common I dont think Id use it.


----------



## Catmumof4

I like both them names too xx


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I&#8217;ve got &#8216;Piper Raine&#8217; for a girl :pink: 

We have sort of got a 5 letter theme going on in the family so want to keep that going :) 

As for a boys name we just cannot agree! I hate all the names he picks and he hates all the names I pick! Middle name would be Paul after my dad but that&#8217;s as far as we&#8217;ve got. I love the names &#8216;Wyatt&#8217; and &#8216;Bodhi&#8217; but he doesn&#8217;t. 

So I&#8217;m sort of hoping it&#8217;s a girl or the poor little baby won&#8217;t have a name!!!


----------



## amytrisha

I love those names Cookie! :cloud9:

Im curious, not sure if you guys know but obviously I havent had a period since october.. so theyd calculate EDD on my miscarriage wont they? The date I used for my ticker is the day I stopped bleeding, will the midwife use the date I started miscarrying?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

all those name are lovely.

We have a few girls names we both like, so we aren't really worried about a girl. For a boy though we get stuck. We had trouble coming up with DS's name and our little angel was a boy, so this would be the 3rd time picking a boy's name. We are all over the place. I like names that have options for nick names so our kids can pick or change what people call them if they outgrow one but I like a few that are stand alone names. I have no idea what DH's criteria are, he suggested Gary for our first...? Anyway, on our list we have Alexander, Christopher, Nicholas, Theodore, Oliver, Emmett, Wyatt, Philip, Nathaniel, Caleb and Felix. 

anytrisha, I think they will go by the first day of full flow bleed, but they'll probably need to do a dating scan to figure it out since you don't necessarily have a regular cycle following a mc.


----------



## amytrisha

Do you think theyll do a dating scan? Considering even if I concieved as soon as I started bleeding Im still under 12 weeks? I really hope they do a dating scan..


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

we're in different countries, so I don't know what the practice is where you are, but here they would. the reason I was given for doing dating scans earlier (between 8 - 12 weeks) when conception is unknown is that during that timeframe most babies are developing at the same rate, after that they tend to see a lot more variation in size. :shrug:


----------



## Catmumof4

Lilfoolish I have Alexander as our boys name so I'm obviously bias. My brother is called Nathaniel and he likes his name xx


----------



## mrscletus

Im really leaning towards girl and DH is leaning towards boy. Lol. My daughter of course wants a sister and my son wants a brother, so we are pretty split. We have quite a few names picked out. I think the front runners (for the moment) are Cael (pronounced Kale) for a boy and Paisley for a girl. We will see... Im sure it will change. Hahaha! 

My headaches are pretty regular now like just about everyday. Im thinking it might be sugar related so I am starting to try to eat things like fruit and peanut butter, juice, things like that early... any other suggestions? I have an appt next Wednesday so I will ask the doc about it then.


----------



## amytrisha

Everyone likes such lovely names! 

Ahh sorry about your headaches mrscletus :( 

I keep losing energy really fast, if I havent eaten for a couple of hours I go really tired and dizzy :nope: need a constant supply of biscuits :lol:


----------



## BeachBaby655

Just wanted to share! I had my first scan today and baby looks good! Measuring 7weeks 6days which is 5 days ahead of my EDD but they decided to keep it the same sept 27th! Heart beat was 148 bpm! I am so excited we are going to start telling our families now! :) any suggestions on how? How did you all tell parents/siblings? 

As for the names for a boy we have Logan Alexander (after DHs geandfather and my dads middle name) and for a girl we are thinking Brenna Rose (my maiden name is Brennan so it would be kind of a tribute to that) but we arent final on that one! 

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I heard little ones heartbeat today! 8+6 with a full bladder :) this being my 4th pregnancy that&#8217;s gotten to this point I&#8217;m quite experienced in using the Doppler so I was able to find it in about 2 minutes. It was so wonderful to hear!!! I wish I could upload a video as it&#8217;s beautiful, sounds like a little train! 

On a less good note, me and DH have been fighting a lot lately. I&#8217;ve not been well with the nausea etc so the housework hasn&#8217;t been kept up etc and I&#8217;ve struggled a lot. However, when he gets in from work all he does is moan, shout at the kids and complain about everything. The one day I managed to clean up and cook dinner he still moaned and complained so why do I bother? If he helped out with the kids etc then I would really make more of an effort to try, but considering I do 100% of everything to do with them I don&#8217;t see why I should?! I work as well as a childminder so my day revolves around children and I&#8217;m tired too! 

Just argh!!! I&#8217;m stressed enough without him adding to it. 

Oh and to make matters worse, he keeps begging me for sex but I&#8217;m on strict pelvic rest due to my extremely sensitive cervix. So we haven&#8217;t dtd since conception. I know he wants sex and I know a lot of the problem between us is sexual tension because I feel so disconnected from him, but we simply can&#8217;t. I&#8217;m not risking this pregnancy for anything. 

He&#8217;s just an arse :(


----------



## amytrisha

Brilliant news beachbaby! :cloud9:

Cookie how lovely you found the HB :) Ive been trying for a week but no luck, I am still early though and possibly not even quite 8 weeks so Im not worried over it. 
I feel you on the house work! Im struggling too, OH hasnt moaned thank god and hes been quite helpful because Ive told him straight these few weeks are gonna be hard, and I need to be as stress free as possible. Maybe sit down and have a talk with hubby and let him know how your feeling and how you need him to be acting?
I understand you on the closeness part as weve not DTD either and I definitely feel a bit separated from OH. 
Its not forever though, hopefully in a few weeks well be feeling more ourselves and things will go back to normal (Just with more to look forward to!) :hugs:


----------



## Peonies83

My husband seems convinced that our baby is a boy; I think this is because all of his friends only have boys. We would both be happy either way as long as the baby is happy and healthy :happydance:


----------



## elliecain

We have a girl name but no idea for a boy. Finlo is a Manx name (ie from the Isle of Man) and was my husband&#8217;s dad&#8217;s name so we would probably pick another Manx one. Our girl name is quite an old fashioned name. We also have a 5 letter thing. All 6 of my brothers&#8217; kids have 5 letters and we have Finlo too. Our girl name is 7 letters but she&#8217;d be known by the short form which is 5!

My bleeding has finally stopped. It&#8217;s been 2 weeks since my heavy bleeding and I&#8217;ve had brown gunk since 2 days after that but today I had normal coloured discharge. I&#8217;m really hopeful it might mean the haematoma has all come out and my scan on Monday will be clear. I&#8217;ve not rested at all. Just continued with normal life looking after an active 1 year old. If the haematoma has grown, I&#8217;ll scale things down otherwise normal life continues with return to work in 9 days.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Does anyone know how far along you have to be to be able to have a regular ultrasound done as opposed to a vaginal ultrasound?


----------



## Peonies83

Oreo, I had a regular ultrasound done at 6 weeks and 5 days. The tech doing the ultrasound said that if she could not see anything she would have to try the vaginal one. We were able to see the baby with the regular one, so the vaginal was not needed. I do think that most early ultrasounds tend to be the vaginal kind though.


----------



## AmberR

Elliecain- glad your bleeding has stopped! Hope your hematoma has gone away. 

Certifiedoreo- I had a abdominal ultrasound at just shy of 9 weeks and we could see everything no problem. The midwives I see do them as early as 8 weeks I think.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Yeah, I want to wait to schedule my first appointment until I could have a regular ultrasound done lol. Thanks for the info peonies and amber!


----------



## laodicean

CertifiedOreo: If you can stand waiting till 9wks then that&#8217;s the perfect balance between wanting an early look vs getting good results with an abdo scab AND baby actually looking like a baby instead of a grey blob.

I&#8217;ve booked myself in for a Harmony test at 10w5d, and that&#8217;s going to be my first scan. Going to ask for the gender; really want a girl, and whilst a boy will be loved and cherished I need a few months to get used to the idea before he arrives!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I&#8217;m now at the stage where the HG can go do one. This time is worse than the last two times - even with medication I&#8217;m still randomly heaving throughout the day. Went for a walk this morning and a couple in a car parked on the opposite side of the road looked at me like I was scum when I had to stop and have a few retches until my stomach settled down!


----------



## Dandi

I&#8217;m feeling terrible with an upper respiratory and sinus infection. I&#8217;ve been coughing so violently that I&#8217;m scared I&#8217;ve hurt the baby. It&#8217;s racking my body. My lower abdomen feels so sore from the coughing. I can&#8217;t wait until my next scan in a week and a half to see if everything is ok.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I used to be able to drink coffee all morning until 12 or 1 and then I would have my first meal of the day but now I have to force myself to drink coffee when I actually do and I have to eat not too long after I get up cause my stomach is going crazy with hunger pains! Also after I eat I feel so full, tired and sick. Then within a few more hours I am hungry again! Its so weird, I get really hungry but nothing appeals to me, but I have to force myself to eat. I usually feel better in the evenings though but I miss my energy and its such a chore to go and workout. I want this feeling to be over!


----------



## amytrisha

Everything you described Oreo is me! Except I cant even force myself to drink coffee cos Ive completely gone off it.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Amy- LOL its the only energy boost I can get and I only drink it on days I work out...speaking of, my will power is seriously dying I might stop haha. I'm glad i'm not alone in my symptoms! I should be grateful that I haven't thrown up I suppose. I never did with my other two either.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I haven&#8217;t been able to find the heartbeat again which I know is totally normal because at this stage I&#8217;m lucky I found it once! 
I see the midwife tomorrow for my booking in appointment :) that&#8217;s always exciting. I still haven&#8217;t got notification of my 12 week scan though so I&#8217;ll ask her then. 
Feeling up and down sickness wise. It definitely isn&#8217;t as bad as it was which is great, although any variation in my symptoms always makes me panic a little lol.


----------



## amytrisha

Im sick at least once a day, and feel sick most of the day but Im still managing to eat so not too bothered by it. 
OH has to do most of the cooking, cleaning etc poor guy haha I am just tired and nauseous constantly.

Aw Cookie, I havent found the heartbeat yet. Its great youve found it once! You may get your scan apt at your booking in apt, they do that here :) hope it goes well!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Oh no amytrisha I hate sickness. Luckily it&#8217;s not overly bothering me any more. Week 8 was just awful, but it&#8217;s really calmed down. Only been sick 4 times since the sickness started at week 6. And now it&#8217;s only bothering me if I get hungry. I still have massive food aversions and cannot eat most things but I&#8217;m surviving on cereal and chocolate lol! 

I tried again with the Doppler and heart the heartbeat again! I need to limit myself to only trying once a week at this early stage though as even though I would never use it to medically reassure myself in the later stages and would always seek medical advice and help, I get a little obsessed with hearing the heartbeat x


----------



## Boognishrises

I'm 7 weeks today! I'm getting more and more positive but still trying to stay realistic. My first scan is in 2 days!! Ughhhhhh... Do you automatically hear the heartbeat when they do a vaginal scan? Or is there something they have to do? I'm glad everyone is doing well and I hope that anyone who is having problems that they clear up &#128153;

My last day of work is also Tuesday... I put in my two week notice... Scary!!! But dh is beyond supportive so I'm excited to start my new job as a stay at home furmom- soon to be mommy :)


----------



## Peonies83

Enjoy your last day of work, Boognishrises! When I had my scan done, we could see the heartbeat. It looked like a really neat flash of light. The tech counted the number of heartbeats per minute for us. My scan was an abdominal one, but I imagine that your tech will check the heartbeat with a vaginal scan too.


----------



## elliecain

Im terrified. I have a scan tomorrow to see whats going on with my SCH but Im just so scared because my nausea disappeared last week. But then I remind myself that it went at 8 weeks with Finlo too and I still have the odd bit of heartburn and my nipples are agony when Finlo breastfeeds. 
I just pray the baby is fine. Im 8+3 today. 
I wonder how big the haematoma is now. After 2 days of red blood and 11 days of brown gunk, Im on day 3 of normal coloured discharge now. I just hope so much that means the SCH will have gone. 
So scared.


----------



## Peonies83

I hope all is well with your scan tomorrow, elliecain :hugs:


----------



## Lightning7

Boognishrises said:


> I'm 7 weeks today! I'm getting more and more positive but still trying to stay realistic. My first scan is in 2 days!! Ughhhhhh... Do you automatically hear the heartbeat when they do a vaginal scan? Or is there something they have to do? I'm glad everyone is doing well and I hope that anyone who is having problems that they clear up &#128153;
> 
> My last day of work is also Tuesday... I put in my two week notice... Scary!!! But dh is beyond supportive so I'm excited to start my new job as a stay at home furmom- soon to be mommy :)

Good luck for your scan! 

I dont know about other places but here in Australia you dont hear the heartbeat at early scans but you can clearly see it flickering away! I had my first scan at what should have been 6 wks 6 days but got dated at 6wks from it (abdo scan only) and i saw the hb. When i had another scan at 9 wks 4 days cause of bleeding they brought it forward again to my LMP date and said before 9 weeks only vaginal scans can date correctly. But i saw the heartbeat both times so you should definitley see yours!


----------



## Lightning7

Woke at 4 am this morning with some quite obvious cramping.. gone to work but not feeling 100% headaches and crampy still. Hoping all is ok as no bleeding with it! I am 11 weeks today and I have my gp appt this arvo so i am gonna ask her about the cramping.


----------



## mickels

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been as active as I wanted to be, but I have seriously been so sick. And it's not the morning sickness if you can believe that. I picked up the flu or something icky, and I just feel like total poop. DH want me to go see the Doctor, but first I want to see if I can't cure myself with honey and ginger. 

Hope you all are doing better than me :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Good luck today ellie, and tomorrow for you boog. :) 

Hope your ok Lightning & your better soon Mickels! 

My sickness has really picked up. Yesterday I was sick in the morning, then again whilst in the car in the evening then again when I got home. I just woke up with an empty stomach and couldnt stop retching I must of teared my throat cos I spat out bits of blood :( if this carries on through today Im gonna call the doctor cos Ive kept no food or fluids down for a good few hours now.. :( 
Last time I was this I ended up having blighted ovum so Im really panicking right now, probably unrelated but I cant help to worry.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Feel better, Mickels and amytrisha! 

Lightning hope your appointment went well. Boog I have an appointment tomorrow too. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

I used to have a Doppler, then I lent it to someone and I haven't gotten it back. I am not on great terms with that person anymore (their problem, not mine) and I'm not sure I want to bother reaching out to ask for it back. Blah


----------



## Dandi

Feel better everyone! I&#8217;m in the same boat as Mickels, I&#8217;m sick with something flu-like. I&#8217;m on meds as recommended by the doctor, but I still feel terrible. I&#8217;m worried that all the violent coughing and the meds are not good for the baby. I have another scan in a week from tomorrow, so I&#8217;m anxious to know if all is well.

Good luck to those with upcoming appointments!


----------



## Jules8

I hope everyone starts to feel better! 

Good luck to those with appt. and scans. 

I feel ok most of the day. My nausea usually hits in the evening then I don't want to eat/smell/look at food. I haven't actually gotten sick yet so I'm happy about that. Other than that I'm just tired and moody. My poor husband. lol


----------



## elliecain

I had a great scan today. Baby is measuring 5 days ahead of lmp so I&#8217;m now 9+2. Haematoma has shrunk and looks to be resolving. It was a really positive scan and I feel happy to just enjoy my pregnancy now. Seems incredible after the extent of the bleeding 17 days ago. 

Next scan in 9 days with my IVF clinic. Can&#8217;t wait!!!
I&#8217;m booking in with midwife tonight. It&#8217;s really real!


----------



## Jules8

Ellie- I'm happy to hear things went well at your scan! Yay! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Yay ellie! That is awesome!

Sorry to hear some of you are not feeling too good, I "think" I am starting to come out of it, didnt feel as bad yesterday as I have been!

I meet my midwife today, hoping that goes well, really hoping she tries to find the heartbeat - would be great reassurance! 1 week till scan day!


----------



## amytrisha

Great news Ellie xx


----------



## mrscletus

Wow, I really hope everyone bounces back from their sickness. And all the ladies with nausea I pray it ends like mine has! I am dealing ok with the headaches and starting to really show a bump! Its kind of crazy. 

On a happier note we went public with the announcement! Over 1k people have watched our video on FB!! So many people surprised and excited for us- it feels wonderful! 

Apt on Wednesday and should be scheduling our anatomy scan then! Im anxious to see and hear how our little pumpkin is doing!


----------



## Bee Bee

I had my ultrasound this morning and nothing had changed, Im supposed to be 8 weeks but my sac is still measuring at 5 weeks and with nothing in it. So, my doctor is positive that it's a blighted ovum. I'm to stop taking progesterone and hopefully I'll start miscarrying in the next 2 days to 2 weeks. I'm obviously just devastated especially considering I just had a miscarriage in December. I'm mostly just concerned about properly miscarrying at this point. A D & C is not something I can afford or want to go through again right now. 

So, obviously, I wont be in this thread anymore and moving back to TTC but I wish all you ladies the best


----------



## Peonies83

I am sorry for your loss, Bee Bee :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I&#8217;m so very sorry Bee Bee.


----------



## BeachBaby655

So sorry bee bee!


----------



## AmberR

Oh Bee bee, I'm so sorry!


----------



## mickels

I'm so sorry Bee Bee


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry bee bee, very sad news.


----------



## waiting2c

Had quite a day, my son is sick at the moment and had to take him to ed as oxygen levels were a bit low. Whilst there they did a blood test and I completely passed out on the nurse, never done that before and blood never been an issue for me. They made me go to adults ed and get checked. Apparently was a bit dehydrated, it&#8217;s so hot here at the moment but I feel so nauseated it&#8217;s hard to force drink in. Am fine now after some iv fluids. Was a bit scary though. Worst part - they wouldn&#8217;t do a scan or anything


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I&#8217;m so sorry Bee bee :(


----------



## amytrisha

Oh BeeBee Im so sorry :nope: x


----------



## Jules8

I'm so sorry bee bee. :hugs:

Waiting- Sending lots of good thoughts your way. I hope everyone is back on their feet in no time.


----------



## amytrisha

Im feeling much better today, no sick at all! I literally changed my diet to bland and sips of water and Ive managed to keep down a jacket potato and a few crackers so far. I may try a pancake :lol:

Ive got midwife tomorrow, if everyone could pray she books me for an early scan thatd be great. Im gonna beg her!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope your all well. Sorry iv been MIA but had a large bleed sat night and been in agony since went to A&E Sunday and they said that they were sure I'd had a miscarriage but couldn't scan me or use a heartbeat monitor until today. Thank god baby is still there still fighting away and measuring ahead 2 days at 11+6 but not changing due date until my not scan on Wed x


----------



## Dandi

That must have been so scary for you Catmum! I&#8217;m glad you got some reassurance and baby is doing ok.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Bee Bee, so sorry to hear. I pray your journey will have the happy ending you want.


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh cat that is scary. Glad everything is ok!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies I wasv devastated obviously but all is OK for now. How is everyone else x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

So sorry Bee. :hugs: 

waiting and cat, glad to hear you are doing better now. 

Good to hear you've found something that works amytrisha! good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed you get a scan.

Had my appointment this afternoon. I actually got to see our little bean this time. DH came with me too and the tech gave us a pic. HR 178 (was 117 last time). I think I'll tell my mum soon.


----------



## elliecain

Bee Bee, I&#8217;m so sorry. I&#8217;m sending you love and strength to get through this. <3

Cat, is it an SCH? I have one, found at 6+2 after massive bleed. Mine is finally starting to resolve and my baby is doing well.


----------



## mickels

Just an update for everyone... I went to the Doctors yesterday afternoon and it turns out I have a nasty nose, ear and throat infection. They cave me some antibiotics and assured me it was safe. I'm home at the moment, will be until end of the week, as the Doctors don't want me working while i'm on antibiotics.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Catmumof4

What's an sch?

Mickels hope you feel better soon x


----------



## amytrisha

Foosh, thats lovely news! & thank you :) 

Cat, that must of been terrifying but Im so glad everything is ok for you :hugs:

Mickels, I hope the antibiotics and rest helps and you get better soon! :flower:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Me and DH decided to try to DTD very gently as I haven&#8217;t had any spotting for weeks. But then I started spotting almost immediately afterwards :( so back onto pelvic rest for me.

I&#8217;ve been listening to baby&#8217;s heartbeat every day, including this morning, and it&#8217;s lovely and strong! It&#8217;s just my stupid cervix that&#8217;s overly sensitive. 

The only thing I&#8217;m slightly concerned about is that it&#8217;s never been sensitive before during any pregnancy, could this cause me problems later on as baby grows? Should I insist the doctors investigate further?


----------



## amytrisha

I had my midwife apt today, scan in 14 days.. 28th. Just glad Ive finally got a date. She told me no sex due to my history of miscarriages. Said obviously if things dont go to plan then next time Ill need aspirin from day dot and hormone testing but hopefully it doesnt come to that. 

What Doppler do you use Cookie? Feel like throwing mine in the bin cos I cant hear anything bar my own arteries yet, sending me insane.


----------



## Dandi

I tried to hear on my Doppler and havent heard a peep. I&#8217;m not worried yet as it may just be too soon, but it would be nice to hear some reassurance. 6 more days until my next scan though so I can wait it out.


----------



## Boognishrises

Happy Valentine's day to everyone! I got to see my bean today! Hb is 153 she said everything looks great! 
New official due date is October 4th... I think I'll hang in here though! 

Hearing that heartbeat was amazing. Knowing that you have alittle growing person inside of you. I've happy cried about four times today. I have alot of support from my co workers. My last day at the job was yesterday. :) I'm over the moon.
 



Attached Files:







20180214_115532.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xCookieDoughx

It&#8217;s a &#8216;comin&#8217; Doppler. I bought it over 6 years ago from eBay when I was pregnant with my oldest so I&#8217;m honestly surprised it&#8217;s still working! I did have to replace the battery though. I use plenty of ultrasound gel too. To be fair this is the earliest I&#8217;ve ever found it in my 4 successful pregnancies. I usually don&#8217;t until after 10/11 weeks. I literally have to hold the Doppler wand flat against my stomach with the end pushed into my pelvis and then just circle it around. It&#8217;s realy hard to explain haha!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Oh and the spotting lasted all of 10 minutes so I&#8217;m hoping my cervix isn&#8217;t as sensitive as it was in the beginning? X


----------



## Peonies83

I have my next doctor appointment tomorrow and I am very much hoping that I get to hear baby's heartbeat!


----------



## elliecain

Cat, an SCH is a subchorionic haematoma which is basically a blood clot in your uterus. Sometimes they bleed, sometimes they don&#8217;t. Most will resolve by 20 weeks. 
Mine caused a massive gush of blood at 6 weeks and now on/off brown gunk for 3 weeks. They are very common - apparently the most common reason for first trimester bleeding.


----------



## mickels

elliecain said:


> Cat, an SCH is a subchorionic haematoma which is basically a blood clot in your uterus. Sometimes they bleed, sometimes they dont. Most will resolve by 20 weeks.
> Mine caused a massive gush of blood at 6 weeks and now on/off brown gunk for 3 weeks. They are very common - apparently the most common reason for first trimester bleeding.

Thank you elliecain. That is really interesting, now I can say I learned something new today:hugs:


----------



## mickels

Boognishrises said:


> Happy Valentine's day to everyone! I got to see my bean today! Hb is 153 she said everything looks great!
> New official due date is October 4th... I think I'll hang in here though!
> 
> Hearing that heartbeat was amazing. Knowing that you have alittle growing person inside of you. I've happy cried about four times today. I have alot of support from my co workers. My last day at the job was yesterday. :) I'm over the moon.

Congrats :hugs: and OMG! My official due date was also 4 Oct at my first ultrasound. I just decided not to pay too much attention to it, because my first U/S was at just over 5 weeks and theres still a chance for me to have a September bub (we're hoping bub's birthday will either be with my Mother in law (16th) or my dad (30th) )


----------



## Lightning7

Sorry to hear of your loss Bee Bee! Congrats on the lovely scan boognishrises! Peonies83 I hope your scan goes really well! And amytrisha yay for having a scan date!

Sorry i havent been around for a few days, i went to my doc appt after the all day cramping monday arvo, and she said all normal as long as no bleeding with it.

Then I woke up with bleeding again tuesday morning.. back to ED and the portable scan showed baby moving and hb but also showed placenta bleeding, first time they've been able to see the cause of bleeding on ultrasound, so the ED doctor says i am high risk, but to just keep working as normal cause there's nothing i can do to help just dont do any high risk activities like horse riding or bungee jumping. 

I have another proper scan tomorrow arvo as well as HCG level blood test and a specialist appt on monday to look at results of those.. just praying i get to keep this baby.. 11 and a half weeks in now and so close to the end of that first trimester.

My MS has ramped up sick every arvo/night from about 4pm until i fall asleep, but just feeling crappy no vomiting as of yet! 

Hope everyone else is going well!


----------



## amytrisha

Lightning, sorry about the bleeding must of been scary but Im glad baby was moving about in there, take it easy :hugs: 

Peonies, hope you get to hear the HB! Fxd! :) 

Boogn, thats brilliant!! :D 

Dandi, reassuring you havent been able to find it yet either so its not just me :lol: it is very early. Mine is an angelsounds so awkwardly shaped I think that could be part of the reason too. 

Cookie, glad the spotting stopped :)


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks amytrisha :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck today, Peonies!

Lightning, I hope things settle down. It's good they were able to find the source of the bleed, knowing can be reassuring and then you know you can get the correct treatment. Good luck tomorrow! 

Mickels, are you feeling better?


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies. Things are goin well, got to see our little bean yesterday as the Doppler wasnt able to get the HB, midwife wanted to make sure all was well, so they used the portable u/s. Babes was moving and jumping all around (no wonder the Doppler didnt work). Any way I am so happy that babes is doing well and very active. I just feel horrible that I told DH he didnt have to go to this apt, and then I got the scan. 

Lightning- hope everything straightens out for you, you are so close to 12 weeks! Did they say why they are testing hcg level again? Im just curious. 

Good luck today Peomies! 

Cookie- glad the bleeding didnt last long, maybe next time you dtd you wont bleed at all! 

Have a great day today ladies! I got
To video the scan... I wish I knew how to upload vids lol.


----------



## Lightning7

Mrscletus - glad you got to see your little bean again! Always nice to see they are still ok. 

They didnt say why they are checking hormone levels again. When i was in ED on Tuesday the doc said she wouldnt be doing my hormone levels again because they were already decreasing when they did them a couple days apart at 9 weeks


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Well I just scheduled my first appointment! Its for March 9th when I will be 10 weeks, almost 11 weeks. I'll be getting my first ultrasound! I have to go and get my labs done beforehand though. Now just the waiting...


----------



## Bubble4

I rent as well but my house is in serious need of tlc and to declutter! I only have 3 rooms and my 2 girls share their room. My son is still sleeping in his cot in my room purely because our spare room is a huge storage room but that will be getting cleared out after the downstairs is sorted (and when I don't feel so exhausted!) so my son can go in there and the baby can sleep in my room! 

I am currently saving up to get a 7 seater car, I'm hoping to get a VW touran or a seat alhambra but I'll decide nearer the time when Im ready to buy one.

I have never had any inklings as to whether I'm having a boy or girl. I guess I'd like a boy so I can pop him in with my son and for the OCD side of things to say I have 2 girls and 2 boys &#128514; though another girl would be nice and just have 1 mummy's boy! My husband would like another girl as he maintains that girls are more chilled out than boys who winge at everything! (I stated that includes him too!) 

I have my first scan on Monday afternoon and I'm anxious that there is even a baby in my womb! &#128514;


----------



## Boognishrises

mickels said:


> Boognishrises said:
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's day to everyone! I got to see my bean today! Hb is 153 she said everything looks great!
> New official due date is October 4th... I think I'll hang in here though!
> 
> Hearing that heartbeat was amazing. Knowing that you have alittle growing person inside of you. I've happy cried about four times today. I have alot of support from my co workers. My last day at the job was yesterday. :) I'm over the moon.
> 
> Congrats :hugs: and OMG! My official due date was also 4 Oct at my first ultrasound. I just decided not to pay too much attention to it, because my first U/S was at just over 5 weeks and theres still a chance for me to have a September bub (we're hoping bub's birthday will either be with my Mother in law (16th) or my dad (30th) )Click to expand...

Yayy!! We are right on time together!! Thank you!!! It was amazing... Such an amazing feeling!


----------



## Peonies83

The doctor appointment went well! The litte heartbeat was coming through nice and strong. I found out my doctor is retiring, so I have to search for a new one. At least I am not finding that out later on!


----------



## elliecain

Mrscletus I use Vimeo and you can then post a link to your video. Id love to see it. 

Boognishrises, thats so great! Its such a relief to see and hear your baby. 

Lightning, I bet you were gutted that you cant bungee jump! Im so glad all is well though, cramping and bleeding are terrifying. 

CertifiedOreo, ugh the waiting!!! Ive been lucky to have so many scans this time, Ive not had to wait long between each one. I remember with Finlo, I had a viability scan at 6+3 then it was such a long wait until 12 weeks!



Im just hanging out waiting until Wednesday when I have my final scan with the IVF clinic. They gave us 2 free scans because they wanted to monitor me even though this baby was a natural conception. So far, Ive had an emergency scan with them and one with the EPAC (due to the bleeding) and one of my freebies and a follow up with the EPAC. Wednesday will be scan 5!

My little boy is 1 today and Im so amazed and proud. Hes a little superstar and has come so far. He was 4 weeks early and very ill for a while but he pulled through and you would not know he struggled now. Ive laid out all his presents and banners and balloons in the living room and I cant wait until he gets up and sees it all <3

Today is family and some meals and celebrations then tomorrow hes having a big party with his baby buddies at the local soft play. 

Then Im back to work on Monday after a year of maternity leave. Im so lucky that I was able to take a whole year and Ive only got to go back until July, when Im on school holidays (Im a teacher) then maternity leave again in September. 

I need to chase my 12 week scan date. Im keen to get the NT and blood tests done so I can see my risks for trisomies etc. I just want to tell the world Im pregnant!!! Finlo had a cake smash photo shoot yesterday and we included an announcement photo too!

In other news, this is my second pregnancy in a year and I think my stomach muscles remembered the form. I swear I look pregnant already. Its going to be hard to hide this at work!


----------



## amytrisha

MrsCletus, thats lovely you got to see baby. Shame OH wasnt there but theres always next time and at least you have the relief all is great :) 

Peonies, glad your apt went well! 

Bubbles, good luck for the US! 

Oreo, Im sure itll fly by if you keep yourself busy! :D 

Ellie, a big happy 1st birthday to Finlo! I hope he has a great day! :flower:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey everyone glad all is good news! Back on the school runs tomorrow time to be a mombie again lol x


----------



## AmberR

So glad everyone has good news! My first appt with the midwife is on Tuesday and I am so excited! I never made it this far with my first pregnancy so have no idea what to expect. I suppose it's probably too early to hear the heartbeat on doppler? I will be secretly hoping that my midwife offers to try at least! :haha:


----------



## Peonies83

Good luck with your appointment on Tuesday, AmberR!


----------



## waiting2c

Tomorrow is finally scan day!! So excited! Hope everything has been growing well in there!!


----------



## mrscletus

Good luck with your apt Amber and with the scan waiting! Both so exciting! 

Im feeling pretty crappy today. Having pain in my side, called the midwife on call... its common just tendons stretching, heating pad seems to help for now- just going to chill and head to bed early I think. I might be crazy, but I swear Im starting to feel baby in there.... just flutters right now. Ill be 12 weeks tomorrow, I think thats fairly early... I honestly dont remember when I felt my other 2...


----------



## waiting2c

mrscletus - I have thought the same for the past few days, mainly at night when I am lying in bed. It has been a comforting thought of everything being okay in there.


----------



## Lightning7

Mrscletus and waiting - so glad im not the only one i could swear ive been feeling flutters in there when im lying on my back for the last few days. Thought maybe I'm just going crazy :haha:

I think i somehow accidentally unsubscribed from the thread :haha: wondered why i hadnt been getting any emails for people replying! 

I had my appt with the early pregnancy unit this morning, he didnt really seem to know what he was doing, kept changing his mind on what to do with me until he decided to just get out the doppler and hear the heartbeat and then just told me come back to emergency if the bleeding comes back.. pretty much a waste of the morning but I'm excited to have heard the little heartbeat for the first time :happydance:
It took him forever to find hb cause he was looking wayyy too high haha like above my belly button :shrug: sometimes i think i could do a better job then these doctors haha oh and he also didn't like that my hcg levels have dropped and says its a mystery why but hes just going by baby still growing that its not a bad thing.. and I'm just thinking how does he not know that of course they have dropped as im 12 weeks now :dohh: they are now 90,000 down from 180,000 on the 1st feb. 

Oh i had a scan on friday for EPAU to review results and bubba was so active i couldn't even see heartbeat cause every time the lady got him/her on camera baby would kick its little legs and disappear off the screen :haha: it was sooo funny! Meant she didnt get very good photos though!


----------



## mickels

hi gals...

So happy to see everything is still going good and GL to all going for appointments and scans in the near future. I was just at the Doctors for my follow up from last weeks ear nose and throat infection and I got classified as high risk as my blood pressure and hemoglobin levels are a little on the low side. they are going to be starting me on asprin for the remainder of my pregnancy in 4 weeks


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Glad to see everyone is okay! I turned 10 weeks on Saturday so Im finally in double figures! Im hoping this nausea goes away soon. Im getting so fed up with it! 

I got my next scan date finally, which is 2 weeks today so Im excited about that! Cant wait to see baby again :) Im a bit scared in case something is wrong but Ive been listening to the heartbeat every day and I know that once thats heard/seen then chances of something being wrong goes down dramatically. I think its hard to relax at all once youve had a loss at any stage. 

I just really hope this is our rainbow baby!
 



Attached Files:







530BAB2D-4810-48AC-8A65-E90DAF48E50E.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## amytrisha

Gonna take a break from here til my scan as Im going out of my mind and dont want to put a downer on those who have seen/heard baby already. 

Good luck to those with scans soon :) x


----------



## waiting2c

Scan went really well, all is good in there. Baby wouldnt cooperate though so no pictures. Refused to face up kept rolling so back was facing scanner.

She said all looks as it should and good strong heartbeat so will go with that. Now to just wait on the NT results.

8 weeks till the next one! Eek!


----------



## Boognishrises

xCookieDoughx said:


> Glad to see everyone is okay! I turned 10 weeks on Saturday so Im finally in double figures! Im hoping this nausea goes away soon. Im getting so fed up with it!
> 
> I got my next scan date finally, which is 2 weeks today so Im excited about that! Cant wait to see baby again :) Im a bit scared in case something is wrong but Ive been listening to the heartbeat every day and I know that once thats heard/seen then chances of something being wrong goes down dramatically. I think its hard to relax at all once youve had a loss at any stage.
> 
> I just really hope this is our rainbow baby!

You're so right! First timers that have no issues have no clue...


----------



## Boognishrises

Emotions are all over the place with cute moments making me cry... I've cried talking about my little brother and how cute he was as a kid, but he's like 30 now... I cried over little fish eggs bc the eyes were looking up... I cried over a family friend playing thumb war with my niece. What have u cried over so far?

Nausea is changing times of day. Now more in the am and pm and not mid day. 

We are telling our family on Thursday and I'm over the moon! I'm hoping all goes well with everyone. My next scan is March 14th. "So far away but it's so easy to see you..."

I'm gonna try not to cave and get a Doppler. How effective are they?!


----------



## Lightning7

Mickels - good luck with the aspirin fingers crossed your risk goes down!

Cookie - congrats on double figures it goes so slow doesnt it!! I know exactly what you mean after last time having a miscarriage i get so worried about everything there isnt that feeling that of course everything will be ok! I have had a lot of pain in lower abdomen where baby is today and i just keep telling myself no bleeding so everything has to be ok!

Boognishrises - soooo tempted to get a doppler too.. esp after hearing hb with it at docs yesterday and he found it quite easily once he went low enough! 

Sooo i vomited for the first time today which is weird being that I'm a little over 12 weeks so for most people sickness would be on its way out! :shrug:


----------



## Dandi

Same here, I&#8217;m crying at anything and everything! It&#8217;s ridiculous. I feel bad for my husband, he&#8217;s so confused from one minute to the next. I&#8217;ve had a lot of nausea too. I didn&#8217;t even realize it for a while bc it&#8217;s not the same kind of nausea I had with my son. It&#8217;s more of a constant underlying queasiness that just makes me feel yuck. 

I had my second scan today and everything looked great. Heartbeat was 178 and baby is growing right on track. I finally feel like I can take a breathe and start to get excited. Of course, anything could still happen, but knowing that baby has caught up and is doing well now is very reassuring.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I hope you are doing ok amytrisha. Everyone is going through ups and downs, we are here for you, don't feel like you need to censor yourself! I know I always get negative just before going for a scan, maybe its a defense mechanism. :hugs:

Stories of preggo ladies crying over the smallest things are the best, imo. When I was preggo with my 1st I had a *total* melt down (thankfully once I was back in the car, and not still standing in the shop) with DH because I was 10 cents shy of being able to get a small ice cap at Tim Horton's! He seriously looked at me like I'd lost my mind. I was crying hysterically the rest of the way home. He felt so bad he immediately drove back out to get me one and came home to find me sleeping on the couch. :haha: I don't really have any other times it has happened, mainly, I think, because I'm so aware of it from that first ridiculous time.

I ended up telling my mum last week and was pleasantly surprised that she was genuinely happy. I knew she would eventually be happy, but I thought initial reaction would be pure worry. She ended up telling me she had been worried our history would prevent us from trying again even though we wanted one more and that we would always regret it. It was so nice, I felt like a weight had been lifted- one less thing to worry about!


----------



## waiting2c

Thats great news Lilfooshfoosh! We were worried about telling our parents for various reasons but they all took it well and are excited for us too, it is so nice to get it done and move on to the excitement isnt it?

Hope everyone has a lovely day/night, depending on where you are in the world. I am just off to work!


----------



## AmberR

Mrscletus, waiting and lightning- so amazing you can feel movement already. I can't wait! 

Mickels- hoping the aspirin helps, hoping the best for you!

Boog- I have heard that's common but I haven't been overly emotional. I'm not the type to cry much at all normally so maybe that's why :haha:

Cookie- glad things are going well, yay for double digits!

Dandi- glad your scan went well!

I had my midwife appt today and got to hear my baby's heartbeat on the doppler! It was so lovely. I still am having a hard time believing it because I really don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to have a bump!


----------



## Lightning7

Dandi that is exactly how my morning sickness has showed itself! Not as definitive nausea but an underlying one that makes me just feel really yucky. Well up until yesterday when i actually woke with slight nausea then vomited before i left for work lol. 

But today no nausea so far so I am happy with that!

I told my mum on the weekend she seemed pretty excited. Wasn't sure how to say, so just folded scan in half and handed to her lol. It was pretty funny seeing her reaction when she realised what it was! :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

I finally found a heartbeat on the Doppler!!! :cloud9: phew!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all I had my 12 week scan today baby was so wiggly bless it, all is good xx hope everyone is well xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

amytrisha and cat that is great news 

I keep waiting to see threads for people due in November, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I am a little over 8 weeks today and I have been feeling a lot better...i'm kind of worried cause isn't it kind of early to be feeling better? I started feeling sickish week 5, nausea and needing to eat a lot and then feeling sick after I ate and now I just feel so much better, is that bad?


----------



## Jules8

I hope everyone is doing well! Happy to see that appts. and scans have been going well or coming up for some people. 

This pregnancy has been sooooooo different than my first. With my daughter I just had the general things like queasy here and there, tired, and uncomfortable mainly at the end. Other than that I felt great! This time I've been feeling rough. I've been exhausted, nauseous, emotional, hormonal, and just...well pregnant. lol I've been feeling better here and there over the past few days so hopefully I'll be feeling better soon. I don't have another ultrasound til March 15th, but I have a general OB appt. next week.


----------



## Dandi

Same here Jules! This is totally different than my first. I feel so rough and have so much sympathy now for women that have felt this way every time through multiple
pregnancies. Hope you (we!) feel better soon!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I was just thinking, the reason I might be feeling better might be because I started taking vitamin B12? I guess that helps with nausea so maybe?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oreo, it's totally normal for symptoms to come and go. I had a day last week that I wasn't nauseous but then the next day was a rough one!


----------



## AmberR

Yep, I've had nausea come and go from day to day, totally normal!


----------



## mickels

I know exactly how you guys feel. I've had fatigue come and go, also had one amazing day when I didn't feel pregnant at all (no nausea, fatigue, cravings) and the next day all the symptoms were back with a vengeance (good thing it was a Sunday or else I would not have made it through as easy)


----------



## alice1234

Hi everyone! Hope you are all doing well, its so lovely to hear so many of you getting beautiful scans and heartbeats :)

Sorry Ive not been posting much recently, work has been manic, and after being all hope my first tri is a breeze like last time!, well, its not been, haha!

The nausea and tiredness, not to mention my food adversitys changing on a whim (like between deciding what to make for dinner, and serving it!), have caught me totally by surprise-Im almost 10 weeks now so hope it goes soon.

Related to that, wondering if any of you ladies have had adverse effects to using Pregnacare vitamins or similar? Ive been taking them for a month now, but I was away with work The last few days and forgot to take them with me. I just popped to the chemist and got some basic folic acid, and its really just dawned on me that over those two days I had no nausea or fatigue at all, despite being on planes trains and automobiles

Has anyone else experience this at all?x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Last night we found out the gender of this baby via Sneak Peek Test. It IS 99% accurate, but part of me wants to wait until our early gender scan next month to announce! What would you guys do?!


----------



## Dandi

I&#8217;d probably keep it to myself for a bit longer. I don&#8217;t know why, maybe because it feels like it will extend the fun a bit. We found early with my first and kept it for ourselves until about 15 weeks.


----------



## alice1234

sn0wbunnie said:


> Last night we found out the gender of this baby via Sneak Peek Test. It IS 99% accurate, but part of me wants to wait until our early gender scan next month to announce! What would you guys do?!

I'm so rubbish with secrets, I wouldn't probably intend to keep it quiet but end up blurting it out, haha!

This is the reason that we are staying yellow again!

Exciting for you though! Why don't you just tell us and see how it feels :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jules8

We did the verifi test with my daughter. I found out over the phone so I made a fun scavenger hunt to announce to my husband. He had no idea I even knew til he saw the first clue taped to the front door. It was so fun and made it special! We kept it a secret til the 20 week scan and it was actually nice to have that little secret between us for a while.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey I'd probably blurt it to someone I'm awful like that. Team yellow here too xx


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Yeah i have no control and would tell the first person I saw haha!!! Wish I could get it done but its just too expensive here. Got about 5-6 weeks until I can find out though so not long! X


----------



## imaginary8x

Hello can I join please???

Had my scan today and my due date is 8th September. :)


----------



## Peonies83

:hi: Welcome, imaginary8x!


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome & congratulations imaginary! :)


----------



## mickels

Hi and welcome imaginary. We're secretly hoping for a girl as well


----------



## mrscletus

Welcome and congrats! Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## elliecain

CertifiedOreo, with both of my pregnancies, I&#8217;ve only had morning sickness/nausea between 6-8/9 weeks. I&#8217;m 11 weeks now and it&#8217;s pretty much gone. I am utterly exhausted and go to bed really early but that could also be down to returning to work this week after a year off for maternity leave. I felt a little queasy out of nowhere this morning but it went when I had breakfast. I&#8217;m so lucky.


----------



## Lightning7

Yeah i think i could probably keep the secret but hubby defs couldnt haha. He would say something by mistake.. also i might even just by calling it he/she all the time. I already call it he or she hahaha just randomly and half the time dont realise im doing it. :haha:

Team yellow for me as well :)


----------



## mrscletus

13 WEEKS!!!!!! This is amazing. I cannot believe after all the trying and losses that this is actually happening. I have to continue to pinch myself. 

I am feeling great thankfully after a VERY long weekend. I had an all-nighter on Saturday as a chaperone at a middle level "lock-in". It was a lot of fun (I had volunteered before I found out I was preggers and couldn't pull myself to cancel as they were short handed already). I took many naps yesterday, went to bed early, and feel pretty much fully recovered. My 11 year old on the other hand is having a hard time bouncing back. 

I am certainly starting to show now, and put on a few pounds. My mother in law has been great in hooking me up with some great maternity tops and dresses, but I will be going this weekend looking for pants/bottoms. I just need to try that stuff on I think. 

Hope everyone has a great week, and I can definitely feel little pumpkin moving around in there now.


----------



## Dandi

Congrats MrsCletus! 13 weeks is an exciting milestone. :)


----------



## alice1234

MrsCletus! Lovely to get to 13 weeks and I'm so impressed that you managed to stay up all night - i struggle to stay awake for a full day, haha!

AFM - I got my scan date through today - 15th March! Seems like so long to wait!!! 

Also - tell me if I'm crazy, but is it even possible to start to feel the little 'pops' of movement at ten weeks?? Maybe it's just gas, but it feels very familiar :haha:

Hope everyone is well, I've been feeling much better since switching from Pregnacare to Healthy Start, but still get that travel sickness feeling in the evenings - hope it's starting to ease up now :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone! How are you all doing? Ive been crazy busy with work so havent been posting as much!

MrsCletus - well done staying up all night! Good effort considering! I am 13 weeks now too, we must be pretty close!

Alice1234 - I definitely felt pops at 10 weeks too and those pops have grown into more flutters and taps so I am sure you can if you know whats what! Makes it so much more exciting doesnt it!

13 weeks here, nausea still hanging around - hopefully goes in the next week or so. Have a feeling of full and heavy this week - dont recall if I had this previous times or not, not sore just full if you know what I mean. Other than that just hanging around, working and getting on with life. Hanging out to find out what we are having but have to wait another 7 weeks yet!


----------



## Lightning7

I'm 13 weeks 1 day but my ticker is ahead of that for some reason.. not sure why?

I was certain i was feeling flutters a week or so ago but havent felt anything the last week and also my MS seemed to finish up after vomiting for the first time. I can't see any bump yet so its kinda at a stage where im a lil worried in case i lose it n dont even know.. really tempted to get a doppler. I am waiting to hear back from hospital for my first antenatal appt. I registered 2 weeks ago and apparrently they usually send an appt time in the mail but haven't received anything! Waiting is the hardest part but just trying to reassure myself that i heard a heartbeat just 8 days ago lol! 

Hope everyone is going well!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

welcome imaginary and congrats to those of you moving out of first tri!

I had a business trip last week, thankfully only a one nighter but it was very draining! And unrelated, I'm freaking out a bit. Intellectually I know that symptoms come and go, we've seen the HB twice on US so chances are good everything is ok, I'm just over 10 weeks and that's when the placenta kicks in and I shouldn't be too worried about not being able to find baby's HB yet on my Doppler. That knowledge doesn't really help emotionally though! My next appointment isn't until March 15th and each day is getting a little worse. I'm not truly freaking out, but it's getting a more difficult to tell myself everything is ok. It would be ok if it was 1 thing, but not having any symptoms, not finding the HB, having to wait over 2 more weeks and having been one of the <1% before is not playing nice with my head/heart right now. blah


----------



## mickels

10 WEEKS TODAY!!!! I cant believe how fast time has gone. 15 days until my next ultrasound (15 March) and I know time is going to fly by even faster from now on. Good luck to all going for appointments and ultrasounds soon.:happydance:


----------



## Lightning7

LilFooshFoosh said:


> welcome imaginary and congrats to those of you moving out of first tri!
> 
> I had a business trip last week, thankfully only a one nighter but it was very draining! And unrelated, I'm freaking out a bit. Intellectually I know that symptoms come and go, we've seen the HB twice on US so chances are good everything is ok, I'm just over 10 weeks and that's when the placenta kicks in and I shouldn't be too worried about not being able to find baby's HB yet on my Doppler. That knowledge doesn't really help emotionally though! My next appointment isn't until March 15th and each day is getting a little worse. I'm not truly freaking out, but it's getting a more difficult to tell myself everything is ok. It would be ok if it was 1 thing, but not having any symptoms, not finding the HB, having to wait over 2 more weeks and having been one of the <1% before is not playing nice with my head/heart right now. blah

I'm in the same boat though mine is due to hitting 13 weeks and morning sickness disappearing a week ago. ](*,)

But try to think positive, i lost my symptoms (sore breasts and sickness) at 9wks 2days only for the sickness to return with a vengeance exactly one week later! I didnt have time to worry about the symptoms disappearing but only cause i started bleeding a lot and had to have scans due to that which showed baby was fine. So try to enjoy the break while you can as it may not last! :hugs:

And you might start hearing hb soon!! :happydance: I really want a doppler but im worried getting one will just scare me if i cant hear it. Today i got a notification from the hospital with my first antenatal midwife appt on the 12th March! So i am just gonna be counting down the days so i can hear babys hb and know its still ok!

Having a MC before sure messes with your head though and makes it so much harder! :hugs:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all sorry some are feeling anxious I hope it passes for you all soon!!
Sorry iv not posted much but iv been so exhausted it'd been quite scary, yesterday was the worst so far, I was up at 7 but went back to bed until 11.15 then had lunch and was back in bed by 3.15 and then up from 4.30-8.30 and back to bed. Pretty much the same so far today! Someone on the other page suggested having my iron levels checked but they are fine any ideas? X


----------



## Boognishrises

mickels said:


> 10 WEEKS TODAY!!!! I cant believe how fast time has gone. 15 days until my next ultrasound (15 March) and I know time is going to fly by even faster from now on. Good luck to all going for appointments and ultrasounds soon.:happydance:

Congrats!! Happy 10 weeks! I'm about 9 and half weeks! Time is moving so slow for me! My next ultrasound is suppose to be March 14th but I may have to move it to March 13th so my hubby can be there.


----------



## Jules8

My nausea seems to be subsiding a bit as well. It still hits me, but not as intense and doesn't last as long as it had been. Knock on wood it's on it way out! 

I have regular check up appointment at my OB tomorrow. I was referred to maternal fetal medicine for all of my ultrasounds due to the fact I was induced for high blood pressure with my daughter. My next ultrasound is March 15th, which seems to be a popular day. :) I feel like things are moving a bit faster now! We're also planning to announce to out families this weekend. I can't wait to finally spit this secret out! lol


----------



## amytrisha

(Not sure if this will work!) 
I had a scan today which put me at 10+3 (have to got back in a couple of weeks to do nuchal measurements) and all was great! Im so relieved and happy, was lovely to see a healthy baby on that screen!
My official EDD is 23rd September and Im ready and positive enough to add my name to the front page (if you could LilFoosh!) :cloud9: 

Sorry Ive been quiet recently, Ive just been on edge waiting for today!! 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Dandi

So happy and excited for all of you who&#8217;ve had scans recently or have them coming up soon!

I&#8217;m 10 weeks today and my nausea had subsided over the last few days. I think a big reason that it was hitting me so hard is because I&#8217;ve been sick for the past month and my system was just run down. After three rounds of antibiotics I&#8217;m feeling so much better now! I have my first appointment with my regular OB tomorrow. I&#8217;ve seen baby twice on ultrasound so far through my fertility specialist, but tomorrow my doctor will just listen on the doppler. I&#8217;m anxious to hear the heartbeat and make sure everything is still ok. It will be such a relief to make it through tomorrow.


----------



## Peonies83

That is a lovely scan picture, Amytrisha!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

amytrisha said:


> View attachment 1027637
> 
> 
> (Not sure if this will work!)
> I had a scan today which put me at 10+3 (have to got back in a couple of weeks to do nuchal measurements) and all was great! I&#8217;m so relieved and happy, was lovely to see a healthy baby on that screen!
> My official EDD is 23rd September and I&#8217;m ready and positive enough to add my name to the front page (if you could LilFoosh!) :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry I&#8217;ve been quiet recently, I&#8217;ve just been on edge waiting for today!!
> 
> Hope you are all well!


beautiful pic!! add to the front :flower:

ETA: I mean your name and date not the pic lol


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks ladies!! 

I hope your appointment goes well today Dandi xx


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats AmyTrish! Its great seeing baby on the screen and the heart beat and just knowing all is ok in there. 

AFM still feeling great, and definitely feeling more flutters and flips.


----------



## Boognishrises

amytrisha said:


> View attachment 1027637
> 
> 
> (Not sure if this will work!)
> I had a scan today which put me at 10+3 (have to got back in a couple of weeks to do nuchal measurements) and all was great! Im so relieved and happy, was lovely to see a healthy baby on that screen!
> My official EDD is 23rd September and Im ready and positive enough to add my name to the front page (if you could LilFoosh!) :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry Ive been quiet recently, Ive just been on edge waiting for today!!
> 
> Hope you are all well!


Beautiful pic! Glad to see everything is going well!!


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you, it certainly is the best thing ever being able to see them in there! 

Thats amazing MrsCletus :cloud9:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I have my scan on Monday! I&#8217;ll be 12+2 - 12+6 roughly but could be earlier. Not feeling as nauseous lately but still got massive food aversions unfortunately and even though the nausea has not been as bad, I still have to stop myself from puking regularly. I can&#8217;t explain it properly but it&#8217;s not nice :( 

I hope my scan goes well, I&#8217;m absolutely terrified :(


----------



## Boognishrises

xCookieDoughx said:


> I have my scan on Monday! Ill be 12+2 - 12+6 roughly but could be earlier. Not feeling as nauseous lately but still got massive food aversions unfortunately and even though the nausea has not been as bad, I still have to stop myself from puking regularly. I cant explain it properly but its not nice :(
> 
> I hope my scan goes well, Im absolutely terrified :(

I'll be thinking of you! I hope everything will be fine! &#128156;


----------



## elliecain

Going by my latest scan, I&#8217;m 12 weeks today (11+2 by LMP)!!! I have my official dating scan on Monday (scan twins, cookie!) and I can&#8217;t wait. They will do the NT test and, if that is good, I&#8217;ll be announcing to the world! I really need to because I look about 4 months already (probably because my son was only born a year ago and my muscles have decided to relax early this time). It&#8217;s been tough hiding it at work, I&#8217;ve seen a few people looking but I think they just assume I didn&#8217;t get my pre pregnancy body back (I did!!) because I only returned to work 2 weeks ago. 

We have so much snow here. It&#8217;s lovely, but I&#8217;ve not been able to enjoy it much because I&#8217;ve had stupid bronchitis. The constant coughing kept me awake for 3 nights in a row and last night I finally got some solid chunks of sleep. Probably only 5/6 hours, but I feel so much better. I literally had about 3 hours total over the previous 3 days. 

Hope everyone is well. Try to enjoy the symptoms going, that is what they are meant to do, even though it is a worry. I have a Doppler that I only use until I get movements and it&#8217;s so reassuring at this stage to get a lovely healthy heartbeat. It definitely allays my crazy.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I&#8217;m also 12 weeks today going by my last scan :) but early scans can be so wrong as it can be +/- 7 days! So we&#8217;ll see. By LMP i should be 12+4 today but I ovulated late so really could be as much as a week behind that. Oh well, the scan on Monday will tell me :) 

We aren&#8217;t announcing this pregnancy at all, just telling family after the 20 week scan, just because of losing our son last year. I&#8217;m self employed as a childminder so don&#8217;t have work to hide it from so it&#8217;s much easier for me. 

We announced all our others after the first scan and would have with this one but it&#8217;s just my own anxiety that&#8217;s stopping me this time. 

Can&#8217;t wait to see your scan pic on Monday elliecain! We might be due date buddies!


----------



## Peonies83

Can anyone tell me how easy/hard it is to find baby's heartbeat on a home doppler? I have been thinking about getting one, but am afraid that I will panic if I have a hard time finding the heartbeat right away.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Peonies83 said:


> Can anyone tell me how easy/hard it is to find baby's heartbeat on a home doppler? I have been thinking about getting one, but am afraid that I will panic if I have a hard time finding the heartbeat right away.

It depends on which Doppler you get and how experienced you are in using one. I have a wand Doppler, like the sonicaid ones the midwives use, and have used it for all 4 pregnancies. First pregnancy I found the HB around 11/12 weeks but it literally took me half an hour of looking each time. I was roughly 10 weeks with my second and third, taking much less time, and this time I was 8+6 and found it within 5 minutes. But purely because I know what Im doing and where to look and also what all the sounds mean x


----------



## Peonies83

Thank you, Cookiedough!


----------



## amytrisha

Peonies, I have an angelsounds Doppler and I found baby at 9+3 (had been trying since about 8w) Ive been able to find him/her every day since, its much easier now and doesnt take more than 10 seconds to find so I imagine at 13 weeks itd be even easier! 
I always make sure I have a full bladder. Its truly an amazing noise, I love my Doppler and Im so glad I bought it. 


My son woke up this morning with chicken pox! I had it as a child so the doctor isnt worried about me being in contact, but I am! Just what we needed as I was starting to relax. He seems fine so far but Im dreading them starting to pop/scab as thats when theyll turn itchy. Poor mite. 

Good luck for the scans this coming week :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Hey all, i'm just getting around to catching up, I started a new job this week at a daycare, and its been fun but so different! I am so excited I finally have my scan this next friday and we can't wait to see the baby!! I have been feeling so much better, not feeling as nauseous but still just as hungry. I swear my boobs have gotten bigger, anyone else noticed theirs getting bigger? They haven't been sore like my last pregnancy but ugh lol they are big enough as it is! Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Peonies83

Thanks, Amytrisha! I may end up getting a home doppler now!


----------



## EllaD93

Hey, could I be added please? :) Im due 7th sept with our second baby :yellow: :happydance: Thank you!


----------



## mickels

Hi guys, glad to see everyone is doing so well. Good luck to everyone that have scans coming up (Mine is still 10 days away), looking forward to seeing lots of pictures. 

I got my first set of baby clothes this weekend from my Grandma, and it was so adorable I cried:haha:... In hindsight that's really funny.

Hope ya'll have a great day:hugs:


----------



## Lightning7

Welcome EllaD93! :wave:

Good luck with your scans today/tomorrow elliecain and cookie!! (Monday is almost over for me but I'm in Australia so a bit ahead of the rest of you in time zones haha!) :haha:

I am hanging out for my first antenatal midwife appt next Monday, hoping to hear bubbas heartbeat again to know he/she is still ok!! This waiting between appts/scans etc is so nerve wracking especially now the symptoms are gone! Here's hoping this week flies by very very fast hahaha! 

In other news.. we told hubbys family this weekend.. they were happy though i think his dad was disappointed we waited so long to tell them.. but i just am so careful about telling people after losing the last one especially with the bleeding issues I have had this time around and among other things his dad could not keep a secret if his life depended on it lol. I'm still constantly expecting to see blood every time i use the toilet.. even though its been 13 days since the last time it happened. And every cramp or pain or niggle makes me worried. Dont think I'll be able to relax til i can feel it kick all the time!


----------



## mrscletus

Welcome Ella! So happy to have you here. Good luck with the scans today ladies. Super excited to hear all about them. 
My little bean is just jumping and flipping more than I thought possible.


----------



## Jules8

Welcome Ella! :hi: 

Good luck to all the ladies with scans coming up! I hope everyone is doing well. :) 

I'm counting down the days til my NT scan...10 days to go. I feel like its dragging by. We announced to our family over the weekend. :) Everyone is super excited! I had a regular appt. on Thursday where they got a good heartbeat so it made me feel ok to announce. I didn't want to wait too much longer. We won't tell anyone outside of family til after the scan though. The nausea has seemed to subside. Thank goodness! I'm just extremely tired all the time and def. starting to feel a little bloat bump...though I have gained a few pounds so it could be that too. lol


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Measuring 12+3, one day ahead. Baby was quiet and not moving to start with which worried me a lot but then all of a sudden started going mad kicking its legs and rolling over, it was amazing! 

I know its too early to tell but Im pretty sure its a boy :blue: Im so excited!!!
 



Attached Files:







F90CE8CD-5AED-4DC6-BA15-706E5AD76FCD.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## elliecain

Great news Cookie!
We had a good one too. Baby used me as a trampoline and its placenta as a pillow. NT measurement was exactly the same as Finlo&#8217;s, 1.3mm!!! I&#8217;d been channelling 1.3 all day and had even written it on my hand so I was really happy. 
Still got to wait for the blood tests for final all clear but I&#8217;m happy it will be fine. Just waiting for my photographer to email over the picture we had done and I&#8217;m probably going to FB announce today or tomorrow. Yayyyyy! 
Surreal doesn&#8217;t even get close, I&#8217;m still in shock that we conceived naturally
Picture shows Finlo on the top and this baby underneath. I think it looks softer and more feminine...
 



Attached Files:







D708856B-82B2-45EE-8929-B5BB6AEBB2E9.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xCookieDoughx

My official due date is now 14th September :) (although I will have a section around the 7th) so could I please be updated on the front? 

Elliecain - I agree, baby looks like a girl! My daughters scan was very similar to that x


----------



## Dandi

Lovely scans ladies! So nice to see those sweet babies doing well in there.


----------



## Peonies83

You have beautiful scan pictures, Cookiedough and Elliecain!


----------



## Jules8

Awww! What great scan pictures!


----------



## mrscletus

Great pics... and I agree ellie... looks like a girl


----------



## waiting2c

Fantastic scan pics guys!! So great to see all going well!


----------



## Joybell

Can I join? I've been reading but too anxious to join until my scan was over.
I'm due on September 15th so I'm currently 12+3. Had my 12 weeks scan last week and all was fine.

This is my second child, my son is 5. He was conceived easily but this one has taken us 2 and a half years so it's bee very anxious!

Told my work yesterday and that went down OK. Sickness seems to be easing in the last few days, fingers crossed that continues. Just massively tired!

Glad to see everyone is progressing well. Looking forward to chatting with you all. 

Joy x


----------



## Dandi

Welcome Joybell! Glad your scan went well.


----------



## amytrisha

Chuffed for those whove had scans! Lovely! 
& welcome to newbies :) 

I was wondering if many of you use Facebook? I was thinking about making a secret september sparkles fb group if any of you would be interested? May be easier to post photos etc in there than it is on here :) thats what we did in my last due date group anyways. Just a thought but Id be happy to set it up! X


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I&#8217;ll join :) my email address is [email protected] if you wanted to add me once it&#8217;s set up. As long as it&#8217;s secret as we aren&#8217;t announcing on FB x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Hey been to my dating scan and was measuring 13+2. Could you please change my due date to 9th September? :) 
Also based on my scan pic do you ladies think boy or girl? I have 2 boys atm! Xx
 



Attached Files:







8E3ACD9F-6FDA-40AD-BEA5-1946C494E0C8.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## CertifiedOreo

amytrisha said:


> Chuffed for those whove had scans! Lovely!
> & welcome to newbies :)
> 
> I was wondering if many of you use Facebook? I was thinking about making a secret september sparkles fb group if any of you would be interested? May be easier to post photos etc in there than it is on here :) thats what we did in my last due date group anyways. Just a thought but Id be happy to set it up! X

I would love to have a Facebook group! I had one with my youngest daughter and we still talk on there! My email is [email protected]


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Lil_Gem_1989 said:


> Hey been to my dating scan and was measuring 13+2. Could you please change my due date to 9th September? :)
> Also based on my scan pic do you ladies think boy or girl? I have 2 boys atm! Xx

Awww precious pictures! My first thought was boy! Are you hoping for a girl? I have two girls and would love a boy!


----------



## mickels

I'd love to be part of the fb group you can add me as well [email protected]
Love seeing all the scans, I cant wait for mine. just the thought that I'll be seeing the little bub in 8 days makes my heart swell immensely. 

Welcome newbies, hope you are all well and healthy.


----------



## Lightning7

amytrisha said:


> Chuffed for those whove had scans! Lovely!
> & welcome to newbies :)
> 
> I was wondering if many of you use Facebook? I was thinking about making a secret september sparkles fb group if any of you would be interested? May be easier to post photos etc in there than it is on here :) thats what we did in my last due date group anyways. Just a thought but Id be happy to set it up! X

Hey I'd love to join the fb group when you make it! I will pm you my email address to add me :D


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

CertifiedOreo said:


> Lil_Gem_1989 said:
> 
> 
> Hey been to my dating scan and was measuring 13+2. Could you please change my due date to 9th September? :)
> Also based on my scan pic do you ladies think boy or girl? I have 2 boys atm! Xx
> 
> Awww precious pictures! My first thought was boy! Are you hoping for a girl? I have two girls and would love a boy!Click to expand...

Yeh im hoping for a girl, lol. What will be will be. I also have a pic of he or she waving which i find super cute xx
Fingers crossed for your boy!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Giving us a wave &#128075;&#127995;
 



Attached Files:







35F56052-34BD-4AD2-8046-DFD645A28D83.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amytrisha

I have managed to find Lightning & CookieDough but cant find Mickels or Oreo! Ive added a screenshot on my Facebook so you guys can add me and Ill add you to the group! My email is [email protected] if you wanna put it in the Facebook search bar or you can type in your address bar Facebook.com/aimdirectfire :) 
I made the group secret cos I know some people havent announced yet so it shouldnt come up to your friends x 

Lovely photos Gem :)
 



Attached Files:







6DD25568-BD61-4DED-90DE-65EB39485FD3.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrscletus

These pics are making me so anxious for my next scan. Have to wait until Apr 5th though... it seems like FOREVER! 

I would love to join the fb group- my email is [email protected]ail.com


----------



## Dandi

I agree! My next scan is in 2 weeks and I&#8217;m so anxious to know if everything is still ok. 

I&#8217;d love to join the fb group, but I will probably hold off until after my next scan and after we announce. Even though it&#8217;s private, I get paranoid about what can be seen on Facebook.


----------



## waiting2c

I would like to join please - [email protected]


----------



## amytrisha

Mrscletus & waiting2c your email addresses either arent linked to Facebook or arent public on Facebook as it says no results found. 
Could you find me? 
Facebook.com/aimdirectfire
[email protected]
Send me a friend request then I can add you x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

welcome to the new ladies! 

I've been updating the front but I haven't had time to post in a few days. all these beautiful scan pics are a nice way to brighten our days! 

my scan is next week, it's supposed to be the 15th but I'll have to call tomorrow because they messed up my progesterone rx (again) and I'll run out on Monday...so that might change. I have found my little bean on the Doppler now 3 times, but for only a few seconds then s/he seems to hide away somewhere and I can't find it anymore. At least DH heard it, so I know I'm not imagining it :haha:

telling at my work is going to be difficult I think. my boss will be happy for me, but I've only been here about 7 months and (this is going to sound super modest :nope: ) they've come to rely on me pretty heavily. there is another manager at my level who is expecting as well, so they'll definitely be short staffed again :( anyway, I'll cross that bridge when I get there. 

has everyone told work, how did it go?

and I have facebook, but I never use it, so I won't join there. I hope there are other ladies staying to keep the thread active :flower:


----------



## mrscletus

amytrish, friend request sent :)


----------



## amytrisha

Accepted mrscletus! :) 

Im not leaving here littlefoosh, just use Facebook more and its easier to post videos and photos! :)


----------



## mrscletus

I also don't plan to leave this page/thread! 

And I just got my email for my approved purchase of a breast pump- I know its so early, but can we ever be prepared? I just wanted to get the referral out of the way, probably wont order until closer to the due date- we will see. 

Its all so real now....


----------



## CertifiedOreo

amytrisha said:


> I have managed to find Lightning & CookieDough but cant find Mickels or Oreo! Ive added a screenshot on my Facebook so you guys can add me and Ill add you to the group! My email is [email protected] if you wanna put it in the Facebook search bar or you can type in your address bar Facebook.com/aimdirectfire :)
> I made the group secret cos I know some people havent announced yet so it shouldnt come up to your friends x
> 
> Lovely photos Gem :)


I just added you on Facebook- marissa arnold!


----------



## Peonies83

I don't have facebook, so I'll definitely still be posting here too, LilFooshFoosh!

My next doctor appointment is March 15th and I am anxious to hear the heartbeat again! At my last appointment, I found out my doctor was retiring, so this will be my first appointment with my new doctor. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## waiting2c

Adding you now


----------



## Boognishrises

Can u add me to the fb group?! I'll be announcing in a few weeks hopefully. I'm 10 weeks now.
I couldn't find 
[email protected]

Can someone private message me? I wouldn't want my FB url or email to come up in Search.. thank you!


----------



## mickels

LilFoosh, I'll also be staying on this thread, I have come to love this community and I don't think i'll ever be able to leave, especially since answers and advice is always just one post away:hugs:. I just agree that fb is easier with posting videos and photo's


----------



## mickels

amytrisha said:


> I have managed to find Lightning & CookieDough but cant find Mickels or Oreo! Ive added a screenshot on my Facebook so you guys can add me and Ill add you to the group! My email is [email protected] if you wanna put it in the Facebook search bar or you can type in your address bar Facebook.com/aimdirectfire :)
> I made the group secret cos I know some people havent announced yet so it shouldnt come up to your friends x
> 
> Lovely photos Gem :)

friend request sent


----------



## Joybell

I've sent you a message Amy. Love the idea of a Facebook group.

I thought I was coming out the other side of my sickness then puked on my way to my car after work yesterday - argh!
Anyway I'll take random puking over all day nausea any day!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I&#8217;m not gonna leave this forum ether! It is just easier to post pictures etc on Facebook :)


----------



## amytrisha

Ive accepted and added everyone who has requested! :D 
Boog Ive PMd you! 

Oh no Joybell, I agree though definitely better than all day sickness. Mine is finally starting to subside.

I cant stop looking at travel systems and prams! Im obsessed already :haha:


----------



## red_head

Hey all can I tentatively join you? My due date is the 4th of September but he (gender&#8217;s not confirmed just what I call him!) will be coming earlier than that - possibly as early as July as he&#8217;s poorly with gastroschisis. I didn&#8217;t want to join as I worried about jinxing things if I joined too early but now I&#8217;m in the second trimester and I&#8217;m feeling a little calmer now I know what&#8217;s going on. 
I don&#8217;t have Facebook but my husband does - could you add him to the group?


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome red head! 
Sorry your little one in poorly but Im glad your in second tri and starting to look more positive! :flower: 

I tried to add via that email but it says no results found xx


----------



## Lightning7

Welcome Red so glad to see you in the group! :happydance:

I have joined the fb group but i will still be posting here too, cause this forum is awesome and so helpful! But excited to be able to share scan pics in the group cause i havent figured out how to do it on here :dohh:


----------



## red_head

I&#8217;ve changed his privacy settings so you should be able to find him now :)


----------



## mrscletus

Welcome Red- so happy that you have made it to the 2nd tri and can begin to relax a little. 

So I know this maybe way early--- but DH and I have been talking about going cloth this time around. Then I saw a post on FB for sale close to me, a lady is selling over 40- well close to 50 actually- plus all the accessories... all for 225.00 US dollars. Just wondering if anyone has experience with cloth... 
My SIL seems to agree that this is a great price. She has all kinds of brands and they are all mostly gender neutral. I am worried I am putting the cart before the horse though. What would you all do? Go for it, or wait?


----------



## Jules8

Welcome to anyone new! 

I love seeing all these scans! It's such a big difference to see babies rather than little jelly beans from those who had scans in the beginning. 

I would like to be added to the fb as well. My email is [email protected]. My profile pic is our family pic with santa...I need to update that. lol


----------



## red_head

Mrs clectus - I&#8217;m planning on using cloth although not sure if it&#8217;ll be possible while he&#8217;s in hospital. My sil swears by them, although with her first pregnancy was very strict and looking back she wishes she had been flexible as she beat herself up for struggling - with her second if she&#8217;s away for the weekend or out all day she will use disposables as it&#8217;s easier when there&#8217;s not easy washing machine access. She recommends the bamboo ones. I think that price sounds good, I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;d be 100% comfortable with buying used ones is my only query, but I haven&#8217;t looked into it so I don&#8217;t know if that&#8217;s just me being weird - if they can be sterilised properly then I&#8217;d say go for it. I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s jumping the gun - I think it&#8217;s a good idea to spread the cost of stuff out over as long a period as possible.


----------



## AmberR

Welcome to all the new people! Glad to see everyone's lovely scans!

Red head- sorry your little one has gastroschisis. The cloth diapers sounds like a good deal! I have been contemplating using cloth just while at home as well. I don't think my husband will be very keen on the idea though:haha:

Amytrisha- I added you as a friend on Facebook, can you add me to the private group? Thanks!!


----------



## mrscletus

I am going to go look at them next week. From the pictures that she posted they all look like they are in great condition. She said she treated and sterilized properly and she is answering all my clothie questions- so I am leaning towards she isn't hiding anything. I also will not be solely clothing- but if I can do it for the majority of the time I think it will just save so much $$. My SIL said they washed the diapers alone and then just ran a clean cycle through with bleach afterwards... probably being overly cautious, but still makes sense to sterilize the washing machine. LOL


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

cloth for the newborn stage is really difficult, especially if it's your first. we did cloth with DD, but same as others we combined with disposable for outings and usually overnight too (so it didn't interrupt her/our sleep as much). 

there are different kinds of cloth diapers, some I'd be ok with getting 2nd hand, some I'd probably not. we went full cloth with diaper covers, the inserts for those are almost like receiving blankets and need to be folded a certain way; I'd be ok getting those 2nd hand and making sure they were washed/treated properly before using them. we managed to get our stuff on sale and kept it under $250 (CAD), we didn't have loads of covers and I did laundry every other day. Again, though, we didn't use them exclusively and didn't start until DD was about 5 months.

there are others that are sort of a combo cover with snap inserts and stuff, those are the ones I'd be hesitant to get used as there are seams and snaps and other places that can a) trap bacteria and b) wear out that I just wouldn't be comfortable with. (I avoid all onesies and sleepers with embroidery near the neck chest area as I feel like those catch grossness too, so I realize I'm probably a little ott in this area)


----------



## mrscletus

I appreciate all the insight!!! The post says that she has the following: 40+ diapers including AIO (that's all in one right), pocket, covers, over 100 inserts, prefolds. A lot of them are next to new and lightly used. I wish I could copy and post the pics. 

Again- thank you all so much for the advice. And my SIL also mentioned newborns are hard for cloth. We will probably be starting after we are home and in a good routine. 2-3 months.


----------



## laodicean

Hi peeps

Ive been really suffering with the hyperemesis this pregnancy - so much worse than the last two! Im currently on two anti-sickness drugs and am still heaving all the time (though Ive learnt to be really subtle when doing so!) Still working full time (I feel worse if I stay home and mope) but when I get home I invariably am so wrung out that I go to bed. Not least because the smells in my house make me heave... as does the smell of my OH... and my kids... Im just the worst partner and mother right now. Ive lost 8kg, which isnt the end of the world, but the idea of feeling like this for the rest of the pregnancy is daunting.

Still, have scan on Tues at 12+6! Looking forward to seeing the troublemaker!

We were going to get the Harmony test and scan last week, but the snow made me cancel. Ill see what the results are on Tuesday and decide if its still worth getting after that.



amytrisha said:


> I have managed to find Lightning & CookieDough but cant find Mickels or Oreo! Ive added a screenshot on my Facebook so you guys can add me and Ill add you to the group! My email is [email protected] if you wanna put it in the Facebook search bar or you can type in your address bar Facebook.com/aimdirectfire :)
> I made the group secret cos I know some people havent announced yet so it shouldnt come up to your friends x
> 
> Lovely photos Gem :)

Will send you a request with the message September Sparkles!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Redhead - lovely to see you in here! Saw you on Facebook too. I am so glad you feel able to join us now! Sorry to hear about the issues you are facing. We are always here if you need to talk.

Yay for all the lovely scans coming through now as everyone gets to 12 weeks. I am so jealous of all the pics and really regret not having the confidence to go back and ask for one! 

Hope those still suffering with sickness get to feel better soon, mine has subsided heaps this week which is so lovely!

Friday here now (I think i am ahead of a lot of you being on this side of the world), what is everyone up to for the weekend? My DH is having a birthday party - 90's themed. Should be good fun.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

It&#8217;s lovely seeing everyone on the Facebook page :) 

I&#8217;m sooooooo tired!!! I laid my 2 year old on the sofa with a pillow and blanket and toys, put on kids tv and got her some juice. Then I laid down on the other one with a blanket and fell asleep for 2 hours!!! I didn&#8217;t mean to actually sleep but I just couldn&#8217;t keep my eyes open. 
Don&#8217;t worry, once the living room door is closed she&#8217;s stuck in here as she can&#8217;t open it and it&#8217;s very child proofed in here lol! 

Also, even though my nausea isn&#8217;t as bad as it was, I&#8217;m still struggling with major food aversions! I have alse been sick the last 2 days which isn&#8217;t like me this time :( hopefully it&#8217;s just the end of it now as with my oldest son it all stopped at 12 weeks! It was only my daughter where it carried on the whole time. And given this little one is a boy I hope it all stops soon!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

xCookieDoughx said:


> Its lovely seeing everyone on the Facebook page :)
> 
> Im sooooooo tired!!! I laid my 2 year old on the sofa with a pillow and blanket and toys, put on kids tv and got her some juice. Then I laid down on the other one with a blanket and fell asleep for 2 hours!!! I didnt mean to actually sleep but I just couldnt keep my eyes open.
> Dont worry, once the living room door is closed shes stuck in here as she cant open it and its very child proofed in here lol!
> 
> Also, even though my nausea isnt as bad as it was, Im still struggling with major food aversions! I have alse been sick the last 2 days which isnt like me this time :( hopefully its just the end of it now as with my oldest son it all stopped at 12 weeks! It was only my daughter where it carried on the whole time. And given this little one is a boy I hope it all stops soon!

Ive been really tired lately too. My 2 year old still doesnt sleep through the night, was up 3 times with him last night :sleep: i suppose it wont be a massive shock to the system when baby arrives though haha. 
I had nausea and sickness all the way through with both my boys but it stopped at 11 weeks this time!
What i have noticed is that my bump is pretty big already this time around and my boobs have got HUGE! :blush: 
Your scan pic deffo looks like a boy nub, i wonder what i will have x


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all can I be added to the Facebook group [email protected]

Lovely scan pics everyone!!

Redhead I'm so sorry baby isn't well but glad you are starting to feel positive. 

Afm morning sickness has pretty much gone Yeey, and iv only just realised that we are in second trimester! Derrr lol x


----------



## amytrisha

Ahh cat mum, so jealous youve reached second tri I cant wait :lol: first tri is always awful for me so Im really looking forward to the next stage! :) 

I have another scan in 10 days, looking forward to seeing how much baby has changed in 3 weeks! 

My sickness has calmed a lot but Im still sick when preparing food :nope: at least its not constant nausea though. I hope it calms down for you guys soon too! 

Cookie have you had boy confirmed by harmony test or are you going from theories?


----------



## Catmumof4

Yh Im the same I did a little dance when I realised lmao x


----------



## Boognishrises

amytrisha said:


> Ive accepted and added everyone who has requested! :D
> Boog Ive PMd you!
> 
> Oh no Joybell, I agree though definitely better than all day sickness. Mine is finally starting to subside.
> 
> I cant stop looking at travel systems and prams! Im obsessed already :haha:

Oh no I'm lost? I don't see a private message on here.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

mrscletus said:


> Welcome Red- so happy that you have made it to the 2nd tri and can begin to relax a little.
> 
> So I know this maybe way early--- but DH and I have been talking about going cloth this time around. Then I saw a post on FB for sale close to me, a lady is selling over 40- well close to 50 actually- plus all the accessories... all for 225.00 US dollars. Just wondering if anyone has experience with cloth...
> My SIL seems to agree that this is a great price. She has all kinds of brands and they are all mostly gender neutral. I am worried I am putting the cart before the horse though. What would you all do? Go for it, or wait?

I just started working at a daycare and I haven't worked directly with cloth diapered babies yet but my coworker does and she said that the baby can't even try sitting up because of how the cloth diapers are. Thats about all my experience is lol


----------



## amytrisha

I have sent another one boog, not sure how else to get you unless you find me/PM me sorry!! :( 

Happy Mothers day to all of the UK ladies celebrating today :flower: xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Amy can u add me x


----------



## Lightning7

Hi everyone! Hope your all going well! I am 15 weeks today! So excited to make that milestone! I had my first midwife appt today. It went really well, got to hear bubbas hb again and it has moved almost all the way up to my belly button! Of course half way through her trying to count heartrate it decided to move away so she had to find it again so she says shes guessing its a boy hahaha :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

Catmumof4 said:


> Amy can u add me x

Whats your FB name? X 

Aww thats brilliant Lightning! :cloud9:


----------



## mickels

Hi guys...

Glad to see all is still well with all of you. Welcome to anybody that's new and joining us for their H&H 9 months (actually less than 9 months now). Time is flying so fast and I've been counting the days to my next Ultrasound (2days left), can't wait to see the little bub. 

Hope ya'll are doing spectacular
Xx


----------



## Lightning7

Hope you have an awesome scan Mickels!

Does anyone else have pain just above their hip on their back? Is it normal? It has been hurting so bad today! Hope it goes away soon!!


----------



## amytrisha

Ive got a rash at the top of my thighs no idea what it is, gonna see the dr tomorrow.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lightning7 said:


> Does anyone else have pain just above their hip on their back? Is it normal? It has been hurting so bad today! Hope it goes away soon!!

I do get some stretching pains occasionally or some mild cramps that I feel in my lower back. Depending on how high above the hip you are talking, it could be your kidneys though. Did it just start today? hopefully nothing serious :flower:



amytrisha said:


> Ive got a rash at the top of my thighs no idea what it is, gonna see the dr tomorrow.

That sucks! with DD I found my skin was way more sensitive than usual... I found out when I had my eyebrows waxed and ended up with a rash :growlmad: then I started noticing my normal lotion and wash was giving me a rash 

good luck with your scan Mickels. I think there are a few people coming up this week. Mine's on the 15th too. 

I ended up getting an extension on my progesterone, thankfully my doctor's regular assistant was back in the office (last time this happened she was off with the flu and there was a temp who didn't know what she was doing), so it was taken care of pretty quickly. I'm still having some trouble finding the HB with the Doppler, I can find it now every time I look, but I think I might have an anterior placenta, because the baby seems to be hiding behind a bunch of whooshing noises. I never had this with my other babies and I found them much earlier on (DD I found just after 8 week), this one I didn't find until almost 11 weeks.

I'm also still exhausted. Last night I fell asleep at 9. Anyone else still having trouble staying awake?


----------



## Dandi

I had some ongoing spotting and cramping over the weekend and got quite worried. I never had any spotting with my son. My doctor saw me yesterday and confirmed that my cervix is closed and he found the heartbeat on doppler, so it was a huge relief. I&#8217;m on modified bed rest for about another week and a half until I have a scan with the specialist. Luckily I&#8217;m able to work bc I have a desk job, just limited walking, no lifting, no stairs, and must keep my feet elevated. Straight to bed when I get home. It&#8217;s difficult but to lift when I must care for my 20 month old, but my husband has been stellar help. I can&#8217;t wait until my scan next Tuesday to see if everything is ok!


----------



## mrscletus

Lightning yay for 15 weeks. I am so happy to be in that week as well. And I have ligament pain like crazy sometimes in my hips, abdomen, and lower back... feels like a constant ache and its not always in the same spot. The midwife suggested heat and that has helped immensely. Hope it isn't anything serious for you, but I would definitely check with your provider.

Mickels- hope you have a great scan. 

Dandi- so sorry you are going through that, glad baby is still all good in there and DH is helping out. Sometimes I don't think they understand what we are really going through and that their help can really get us through the roughest times. Even the smallest of things. 

AFM- I had a quite exciting weekend, since I am in the army I had training and the kiddos went to my MIL's... Saturday morning they had to take my son to the hospital for stiches. He is fine and handled it like a champ, but now we have strict instructions on care and whatnot. He cant get them wet and has to go back to the surgeon (yes surgeon did the stitches to ensure no scaring as they are on his forehead) so its about an hour and a half trip. 

Both kids are begging to go to my 20 week scan in April- what do you all think- should I let them go? I am just so nervous that if something is wrong they wont be able to handle the news. Am I just being paranoid??


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Mrscletus- I personally wouldn&#8217;t take my children to my 20 weeks scan because I lost my son at 20 weeks and it&#8217;s going to be a hard scan for me anyways. Plus that is where they do all the vital organ measurements and there is always a very small chance you&#8217;ll get some hard news. But it&#8217;s all down to personal choice. I&#8217;m going alone to mine as I&#8217;m probably gonna be a bit of a nervous wreck. 

Afm- I&#8217;m suffering with my IBS at the moment :( cramps and nausea and pressure and general bleugh feeling! I know why it is though, I&#8217;ve had a tea craving for McDonald&#8217;s chicken nuggets and chips and sweet and sour sauce so I&#8217;ve had that like 3 times in the past 2 days! So I&#8217;m quite constipated now :( about to try and get some sleep (which won&#8217;t be hard as I could fall asleep standing up at the moment!) and I hope it&#8217;s eased off slightly in the morning


----------



## red_head

I agree about the scan, they found a birth defect at my 12 week scan and it is a really hard thing to process - cookie dough I can&#8217;t imagine what that must have been like and how nervous you must be. Mrscletus you could book a private one for afterwards and have them come to that? Or if you could take someone with you they could come in at first just to peek and then wait outside? 
Also cookie dough I did see your Facebook post but didn&#8217;t want to reply on there - I am so pranoid about privacy on there! I have either crohns or colitis (they can&#8217;t do the final test needed to diagnose me due to the pregnancy) which is similar to ibs. I am really struggling with bloating and cramps at the moment, I am so uncomfortable it&#8217;s ridiculous! I look 9 months pregnant I&#8217;m so swollen! 

I&#8217;m having lots of growing pains as well as bloating. I&#8217;m getting really grumpy too! My belly is so covered in bruises from the clexane injections and I&#8217;m just sore and achy! I thought the second trimester was supposed to be the easy part! Anyone else very uncomfortable? 
All the moaning aside I&#8217;m 15 weeks today - possibly half way through as due to the gastroschisis baby is at high risk of coming early, and will definitely be here before 36 weeks! Terrifying! It seems like time is crawling through but going so fast at the same time!


----------



## Ursaula

Hi gals! I've been hesitant joining this group for so long because of my body. I think I'll finally join now. Reading back I saw some of you received BFPs on Christmas! That was my lmp day. We found out I am pregnant Jan. 21. I am due on my partners birthday, September 29!

I'll try and do a short story. Got af at age 7. Started bc due to heavy flow. It completely stopped my periods after a couple years. Didn't have a period until randomly, June 2017 (12 years since last af). My ovaries originally were covered in cysts. Had scans in August and not a cyst in site! Periods came every 26-28 days since. No one thought I could ever get pregnant but partner and I started using condoms asap. APPARENTLY a condom failed sometime early January because I am pregnant! Haha. Very welcomed though!! I had a tonsillectomy done while pregnant so testing and scans came early. First around 5 weeks, transvaginal, showed a very tiny black sack. 6 weeks nausea kicked in and I have been hospitalized on and off since. Diagnosed with HG. Had scans during visits. Two showed FOUR sacks (quadruplets). Our last scan (9w6d) two sacks had "absorbed". Two other sacks had one baby each. Only one had heartbeat going 169bpm. Second measured 8w5d, so we assume it will absorb. Our next appointment is tomorrow with ob/gyn. I was given a new medication for vomiting this past week. First time in 5 weeks I have been able to eat a small amount and keep it down. Still super nauseous.


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks Mrscletus and lilFooshFoosh. 
It is right above the hip almost on the bone. I think possibly stretching pains. It was bad all day yesterday and the arvo/evening the previous day, but its gone today it seems. Just makes working hard! 

Mrscletus - I'm not sure what i would do! It sounds like an exciting thing to them that they would look forward to but i understand your worry as well! Could you maybe bring someone to wait outside with them if there was something wrong?

Dandi - sorry to hear about your scares! They seem to take it a lot more seriously where you are! When i had the spotting and cramping they told me to just continue normal work (childcare with lots of lifting toddlers all day!) Luckily all is still ok though! 

LilFooshFoosh - glad they were able to sort you out pretty quickly this time and continue the medication! And that the doppler is starting to work, im still so tempted to buy one hahaha but im also thinking its now just a few weeks til i can feel it moving anyways! 

I am getting over a bad cold ive had for the last two weeks now so been very tired. I was just starting to get that 2nd tri increase in energy and bam comes the cold haha! Always the way right! 

I cant believe its only a month til my 18-20week ultrasound! The time goes so slow yet so fast at the same time!


----------



## Lightning7

Haha took so long to finish my comment that lots of people commented in between! I have ibs too, it really sucks the constipation and bloating is so bad at the moment its getting hard to hide my tummy from work mates who dont know yet! Like you Red i look much further along thanks to the bloating so not looking forward to the inevitable "are you sure its not twins" comments i will get once i announce! 

Welcome Ursaula! What an amazing story! So happy for you! Sorry you've been feeling poorly and hope the nausea starts clearing soon for you!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome and congratulations, Ursaula!

Mrscletus, if you are hesitant to take them maybe it would be better to do a private scan after you get the all clear at the 20 week? Scan related anxiety is bad enough if it's just me going, if something was wrong I know I'd need time to process it before having to tell my kids. There are no guarantees anyway, so I'd just go with whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## Dandi

Welcome Ursaula! What a wonderful surprise you&#8217;ve had. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful and goes smoothly. 

MrsCletus, I agree with what has been said. It would be a nice experience for your kids to se the scan, but perhaps have someone else there so they can see at the beginning or come in at the end and don&#8217;t have to be in the room during the whole thing. Or perhaps schedule a private scan later that they can participate in once you&#8217;ve gotten an all clear on the anatomy scan. You have to do what feels right for you and your family though.

Lightening, I hope that hip pain gets better, it sounds pretty miserable. I&#8217;m starting to get hip pain at night when I sleep on my sides and I can&#8217;t imagine that discomfort all during the day. Hang in there!

Yes, I&#8217;m thankful my doctor took it very seriously. I don&#8217;t believe that&#8217;s the norm, but I&#8217;m already a high risk pregnancy bc I&#8217;m 39 and have a long history of uterine fibroids and removal surgeries, plus my infertility and fertility treatments. And I&#8217;m glad to say that I&#8217;ve had no more spotting since starting the modified rest Monday, yay!


----------



## alice1234

Hi everyone! Just popping in quickly to say hello, hope that you are well, welcome to everyone who had joined us!

I know lots of you ladies have scans over the next day or so, so good luck! Can&#8217;t wait to see some lovely photos. Mine is in the afternoon, and I am so nervous! I can&#8217;t remember feeling like this before, but I probably did.... 

I&#8217;d love to join the FB group, as I struggle to check in here more than once a week (but I pretty much have my phone attached to me all day at work, haha! Naughty...), but I&#8217;m just going to wait until after tomorrow.

Big love!x


----------



## Catmumof4

amytrisha said:


> Catmumof4 said:
> 
> 
> Amy can u add me x
> 
> Whats your FB name? X
> 
> Aww thats brilliant Lightning! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Cat thurlow is me xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all wow so many comments lol &#128514; lightning glad the bleeding has stopped that must have been terrifying,
Red at least there is a good plan in place I hope you are feeling a little better about babies illness,

Welcome ursula what a lovely story! I hope you start to feel better soon

Afm I'm exhausted all the time but luckily the morning sickness has gone for now, iv been told I have to have extra scans at 28,32 & 36 weeks because my daughter was measuring small - hopefully will be able to stay team yellow with all them scans!! X


----------



## Boognishrises

mickels said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Glad to see all is still well with all of you. Welcome to anybody that's new and joining us for their H&H 9 months (actually less than 9 months now). Time is flying so fast and I've been counting the days to my next Ultrasound (2days left), can't wait to see the little bub.
> 
> Hope ya'll are doing spectacular
> Xx

Good luck! Mine is tomorrow and of course I'm nervous.. I hope everyones scans go well! I've had on and off nausea for the last few days. Based on my EDD I'm 11 weeks tomorrow. So I've heard that happens. 
Trying not to worry!


----------



## Peonies83

Welcome, Ursaula! :hi:

I had a prenatal appointment this afternoon. It was my first one with a new doctor, since my previous doctor retired several weeks ago. I was not expecting to get to see my baby today, but apparently my new doctor does ultrasounds at each checkup! I was so thrilled! The most exciting part is that the doctor said he was very sure that the baby is a girl! I am extra happy to know early since I thought I would have to wait for my full anatomy scan. :happydance:

LilFooshFoosh, can you put a little pink stork by my name on the front page? Thank you so much!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone! Hope you are all doing well, sorry I haven't been on here or Facebook much this week, my boy has had a major op (planned) and the week has been a blur. It went well and now we start the recovery. Should mean life is more settled by time baby arrives.

Sorry to read some of you are having IBS etc, that would be tough! 

Good luck to those having scans soon/now, its so exciting to see them again!

I'm between 15 and 16 weeks now so only 4 ish weeks till my anatomy scan and finding out what I am having. So excited!!

Have a lovely weekend all!


----------



## mickels

Hi guys...

So I went in for my dating scan yesterday, and I was pleasantly surprised to find out that I'm 14 weeks today and not 12+2. HB was good and strong @ 158bpm. Baby is nestled in pretty deep so the ultrasound quality's not so fantastic but at least you can see it's an itty bitty baby


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's great, Mickles! Ours went about the same.

I've got to do my bloods this morning, but baby was measuring 13+4, 76mm crl, nuchal measurement was 2mm. The tech was in a great mood, showed me the little one wiggling and flipping, also said s/he is very photogenic and printed like 6 or 7 shots.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2753.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG2751.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## red_head

Just found out I&#8217;m probably getting made redundant. Devastated.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

red_head said:


> Just found out Im probably getting made redundant. Devastated.

Oh no how awful Im so sorry! Do you know when? Are you able to survive on your redundancy package until maternity leave and then look for another job after? X


----------



## red_head

I won&#8217;t be getting maternity leave from the looks of it - if you get made redundant before 15 weeks before your due date you aren&#8217;t even eligible for statutory maternity apparently, so it depends how long the consultation lasts - if it takes ten or more weeks then I will. I&#8217;ve been off sick for ages so getting employed somewhere else now is going to be impossible with that and being pregnant, and really I&#8217;m still not well enough for normal full time work - I&#8217;m working from home atm. I really don&#8217;t know what we&#8217;re going to do. It&#8217;s so frustrating that we&#8217;ve been trying for five years, and now it&#8217;s finally happening all my hopes seem to be getting dashed - first finding out he&#8217;s poorly and will be ill and in hospital and we won&#8217;t even be able to hold him when he&#8217;s born, and now finding out I may not even get maternity to actually spend any time with him when he gets here! I honestly can&#8217;t believe this is happening. It feels very unfair when we&#8217;ve wanted this for so long, and now it&#8217;s all falling apart.


----------



## Ursaula

Thank you for the kind welcomes! :)

I hope all the scans this week are going well, I love the pictures!

red_head: I may not have the best suggestion but are you able to find an at-home job in which you can stay home and look after your little one once he comes but still work? I'm not sure about pay but it may be something you can look into?


----------



## red_head

Ursuala - I&#8217;d love to do that but I think jobs like that which pay well are very hard to find - any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Ursaula

My ob/gyn appointment and scan were rushed. She had a resident there who talked with us first to see if we had any concerns, etc. The resident LIED to our ob/gyn. Devastated. We felt so unwelcome by the end. I will be seeing our ob/gyn every 2 weeks though until birth due to high risk.


----------



## Ursaula

red_head: I'll do some research to try and help. I know the government, law offices, and pharmaceutical companies all have jobs like these.


----------



## red_head

Thank you - you don&#8217;t have to research and I&#8217;m in the UK so I don&#8217;t know if you could but if you think of anything let me know :). It&#8217;s very sweet of you to offer. I&#8217;m just so stressed! 

I&#8217;m sorry about your appointment - what did she lie about?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That really sucks, Red. Hopefully it will be a drawn out process (to get you to the cutoff). Lots of office jobs are allowing virtual workers, not sure what you're trained in but lots of fields have plenty of soft skill crossover so if there isn't anything in your field you could consider something else with a similar skill set. 

It must be so stressful to have this added to your plate. Could you try signing up with a website that will email you postings for stuff you'd be interested in? Then you could browse them when you felt up to it without to much added effort? Even just looking can be stressful :(


----------



## Ursaula

red_head: I love helping people if I can and I know the job search is so overwhelming even when you aren't expecting!

She lied to my ob/gyn saying she couldn't find a heartbeat on the fetal Doppler! (We didn't even use it). My ob/gyn came in panicked, found the heartbeat on ultrasound for about 5 seconds then sent us on our way. I was so confused.

AFM: 12 weeks today. My constipation is horrible. :( When did everyone start having a baby bump that you could feel with your hands? Not necessarily see, I'm just excited to feel baby coming out.


----------



## red_head

Thanks all :) I&#8217;m too stressed atm to sign up to stuff which I know is ridiculous but I&#8217;m going to give myself a couple more days to try and calm down a bit then start hunting :) 

Ursaula that&#8217;s very sweet of you. That&#8217;s really weird about her lying - I wonder if she did it because she doesn&#8217;t know how or was trying to be nice and get you a scan? 
My bump is really weird - it&#8217;s very visible, although honestly I had a belly before anyway, but it&#8217;s grown quite a bit already (I&#8217;m only 15+5), but when I need a wee my lower stomach below the belly button is rock hard, but then after I&#8217;ve been it feels squishy, although it is hard closer to the button and slightly above it. I don&#8217;t know whether that&#8217;s just cos it&#8217;s risen higher or maybe I&#8217;m malfunctioning! Lol! I think it became noticeable as a proper bump about week 10 but really popped a couple weeks ago so I&#8217;m sure yours will be there soon :)


----------



## elliecain

With both my first and this one, I started to feel it above my pubic bone at about 13 weeks. I took a few more weeks until I could feel it without really pushing down though. By about 16 weeks, the hardness was obvious with Finlo.


----------



## mrscletus

16 weeks!!! So incredibly excited. I can feel little kicks and flutters a lot more often now! Feeling much better today than I did over the weekend. The round ligament pains are getting more frequent :/ I was out for about 2 hours a day both Saturday and Sunday... could not get comfortable to save my life! It was pure misery. But will all be worth it in the end! 

Heres to another great week for all... we are well on our way.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That is exciting Mrscletus! I'm very much looking forward to feeling movement consistently, it's one of my favourite parts of pregnancy.

I told my manager at work today, she was happy for me. I let her know that she is only the 3rd person (besides medical professionals) that we've told. I also had to give her some of my history, because I'll be heading back to the MFM clinic so will likely need some extra time off. 

We've decided to wait until Easter to start telling our families. But my in-laws are being a bit douche-y again, so we will likely wait a little longer to tell them. I'm not looking forward to one of my SIL's reaction, since I think she thought they'd have a good shot of getting everyone to start driving out to their place for Christmas again (it's a 5.5 hr drive, assuming good weather conditions and 1 brief pit stop). We will see.

Looking forward to telling my family though!


----------



## mrscletus

Lil- I know what you mean about douchy reactions. One of my nieces literally looked at my sister and said why cant it be you thats pregnant 
I was blown away. No congrats, no hugs... just wishing it was my sister that was preggers. I mean I know she is a kid... but it was still pretty rude.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

So a bit tmi and gross.....

But I&#8217;ve been so &#8216;wet&#8217; down there.... I keep running to the loo but I&#8217;m not bleeding and it&#8217;s not gushing or anything, but for weeks I&#8217;ve just been constantly wet. Having to change my undies or wear liners. It&#8217;s really embarrassing! I know it&#8217;s only discharge as I naturally have quite a lot and during pregnancy it increases tenfold! And I know it&#8217;s probably also urine leakage a little too as being baby number 4, my pelvic floor just isn&#8217;t the same :( 

I have my 16 week midwife appointment on the 6th April, should I wait until then to mention it or should I see a doctor sooner? I&#8217;m pretty sure it&#8217;s just discharge etc, but I do feel almost soaked sometimes! 

I read that if it smells like ammonia then it&#8217;s urine, which it does so it&#8217;s probablybjust that? Think I need to be doing my pelvic floor exercises already!!! Oh dear! This doesn&#8217;t bode well for me when I get to term haha!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I've been doing progesterone suppositories, so I am getting tons of discharge too. I've been wearing a pad as I found panty liners weren't cutting it! I'm almost done with the progesterone now though, so I'm hoping it eases a bit. 

I'd call and ask for your MW or doctor for their opinion though. Because of my history, I'm pretty sure my doctor would want me to come in to rule out an amniotic leak.


----------



## red_head

I just found out the baby&#8217;s died.


----------



## elliecain

Red I&#8217;m so sorry. I don&#8217;t know what to say because there are no words, but I&#8217;m thinking of you and praying you find the strength to get you through. Please get help to deal with this, you don&#8217;t need to go through it alone and you will need a lot of support. With love <3


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Red, hugs and prayers to you. We are all here if you need us.


----------



## amytrisha

Thinking of you RedHead :(


----------



## Peonies83

I am so sorry for your loss, red_head. You have had to go through so much. :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh no! I'm so sorry Red.


----------



## imaginary8x

So sorry red_head :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I&#8217;m so sorry Red. I hope you have the help and support you need to get through this heartbreaking loss.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

So I now know why I&#8217;ve been so &#8216;wet&#8217; down there... I have a urine infection! The sample I gave them 2 weeks ago at my scan showed up an infection and they only just today phoned me. I&#8217;ve got antibiotics now so should be okay in a few days. 

It probably explains why I&#8217;ve been so incredibly tired lately too, more than normal pregnancy tired.


----------



## Catmumof4

OMG red what happened?! How awful! Huge hugs.

Afm 17 weeks today and feel really heavy! X


----------



## Lightning7

So so sorry to hear Red :cry:

I know nothing we can say can help but I am thinking of you through this difficult time! :hugs:


----------



## Lightning7

xCookieDoughx said:


> So I now know why Ive been so wet down there... I have a urine infection! The sample I gave them 2 weeks ago at my scan showed up an infection and they only just today phoned me. Ive got antibiotics now so should be okay in a few days.
> 
> It probably explains why Ive been so incredibly tired lately too, more than normal pregnancy tired.

How silly that they took so long to tell you! Glad it will be fixed for you soon though!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

morning ladies. I'm having a bit of a rough day so far. After my last appointment I had a couple more days of 2x progesterone 2x/day, then I went down to 1x progesterone 2x/day and finished my last one last night. I also know I didn't drink very much last night. Well this morning I'm feeling mildly crampy, I got overheated and light headed on my way into work this morning. I had to get off the train to sit for a bit and have a drink. No spotting or anything and now that I've has some water I'm feeling a bit better.

To top it off, 4 years ago today is the day we lost our baby. So I'm trying not to freak out and feel like maybe I'm being overly sensitive due to that. 

Yesterday I got the call for my MFM appointment, which will be March 29 so I know I have extra support and reassurance just a week away. If anything, I'm in a better spot at work then I would have been at home, I work right next to a medical block with 3 of the best hospitals in the country, but I just want everything to be fine.


----------



## Joybell

Hope everyone is doing OK. I've been having constant green discharge for the past few weeks. Phoned midwife today and she asked me to pop down urgently for a swab. So I've done that today, fingers crossed everything is fine.

Little foosh- sorry you're having a tough day. I'm sure you were just dehydrated and too hot. What's an MFM appointment?

Joy x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks Joybell, I've had a couple of litres of water and I'm feeling better now. MFM is Maternal & Fetal Medicine, they specialize in high risk pregnancies related to either issues with the mum and/or baby and genetics.

Hope you get you test results back soon, good thing you called to get it checked out!


----------



## Ursaula

I'm sorry red_head. I truly hope you'll find peace and strength to journey forward in time.

Thinking of you all. Hoping infections, spotting, and green discharge go away. When will you know results, Joybell?

My baby bump has pushed out. I'm excited but with it came even more extreme nausea and vomiting. I'll be calling my ob/gyn tomorrow. I can't sleep it's so bad. At least constipation is fixed for now.


----------



## Joybell

My midwife said the swab would be collected yesterday and I'd call a call in a day or so if any issues.

Sorry about your nausea Ursuala. Hope you can get something to calm it down a bit.


----------



## Catmumof4

Joy Bell hope all is well!

Lilfoolish hope your feeling better today, 

Afm am very happy have finally lost a stone and a pound since being pregnant. Had midwife today she's really happy with my progress and nad etc x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies. I am feeling better today and the trip into work was not as eventful, though I'm thinking I either can't read or I'll need to make sure I get a seat.

So glad it's Friday, I'm so looking forward to relaxing this weekend. Anyone have anything excited planned?


----------



## xCookieDoughx

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Thanks ladies. I am feeling better today and the trip into work was not as eventful, though I'm thinking I either can't read or I'll need to make sure I get a seat.
> 
> So glad it's Friday, I'm so looking forward to relaxing this weekend. Anyone have anything excited planned?

Im hopefully picking up my new car! Grand C4 Picasso :) big enough for the whole family lol!


----------



## mrscletus

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Thanks ladies. I am feeling better today and the trip into work was not as eventful, though I'm thinking I either can't read or I'll need to make sure I get a seat.
> 
> So glad it's Friday, I'm so looking forward to relaxing this weekend. Anyone have anything excited planned?

So glad you are feeling better. 

My son has his boy scout "pine wood derby" this Saturday. Other than that I am just hoping to relax and enjoy some time off. Oh and I might finally get to switch out all my clothes in the closet. 

Had my AFP drawn today and should hear back by early next week.


----------



## Catmumof4

Glad your better hun! Not doing much my oldest two have their school disco this evening and because of the ages they have different settings so when I pick up millie it's time to drop jasmine off in 15 mins lol x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

xCookieDoughx said:


> Im hopefully picking up my new car! Grand C4 Picasso :) big enough for the whole family lol!

That's fun and exciting! Are you going to make a day of it and go for a joyride after?
my 18 yo twin bros were quite disappointed when we got rid of our hatchback and truck earlier this year and traded them in for a minivan. We haven't told them yet but our needing to fit our whole family in 1 car easily far out-weighed their ability to borrow our sporty car for free :haha: 



mrscletus said:


> So glad you are feeling better.
> 
> My son has his boy scout "pine wood derby" this Saturday. Other than that I am just hoping to relax and enjoy some time off. Oh and I might finally get to switch out all my clothes in the closet.
> 
> Had my AFP drawn today and should hear back by early next week.

That sounds like fun too! My son joined (beaver) scouts in June last year and has really gotten into it now. He just had a meeting last night. I am looking forward to when they do their first overnight camping trip. 

Switching out the winter stuff for the summer stuff or regular clothes for maternity? I like doing things like that...and reorganizing, drives DH nuts



Catmumof4 said:


> Glad your better hun! Not doing much my oldest two have their school disco this evening and because of the ages they have different settings so when I pick up millie it's time to drop jasmine off in 15 mins lol x

Is it the same school or at least ones that are nearby? Are they getting all dolled up? I'm looking forward to the day my DD doesn't run away screaming when I pick up the hairbrush.


----------



## Catmumof4

Lilfoolish that made me laugh my 2 year old has to be wrestled into a hairband lol, they go to the same school but they do two sessions one for reception to year 2 and the second for years 3-6 millies in year 1 and jasmine is year 3 which is a pain in the butt but hey ho yh my princesses got all pretty for the occasion x


----------



## imaginary8x

Had a private scan today baby is a GIRL!!! :)


----------



## mickels

Hi guys!!!

I've been a little awol lately, because of internet issues at work and home. Luckily it's been sorted out and I'm back.:happydance:

So sorry to hear that some of you have had it a little rough lately, hope ya'll are doing better now. 

So sorry to hear about Red, hope you get through this and at least have someone to talk with.:hugs::cry:

Congrats to Imaginary on finding out your having a girl, you must be so excited:pink:

AFM: Not much to tell from my side, these last couple of days were rather uneventful. Nausea and vomiting are still getting me down as it has not subsided much at all. Other than that: I'm healthy, baby is healthy and that's all that really matters


----------



## amytrisha

Ive been MIA due to my sons birthday on the 23rd so its been all systems go here for a busy weekend of parties and trips out! He turned 4! 

Foosh, Im glad your feeling much better! 

I hope everyones infections clear off soon!

Well done Catmum! You must be chuffed with yourself! 

AFM not much to report just experience a big increase in CM (ew) which according to the apps is normal. Keep worrying about my waters, Im so paranoid :lol: 

Congratulations on your little girl imaginary!


----------



## alice1234

Oh Red - I don't know if you're still here, but if you are, sending all of my thoughts.

AFM, while it's nothing in comparison and now I'm feeling even more grateful, I've been floored with a really chesty cold/sore throat for the last week - I forgot what it was like not to be able to take anything for it! I've still not really got my voice back, which is great when a spend most of the day on conference calls ;)

My EDD is now 21st Sept following my scan, but it's likely to be 14th that I am taken in for a section - less than 6 months away now - eep!

My 4.5 YO DS knows now too and he's really proud to tell everyone - dug out my old Doppler last night and he was thrilled to be able to hear the baby.

Has the FB group been set up? I lost track!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's sweet Catmum, I'm glad I'm not the only one who struggles with hair.

congrats on the little girly imaginary, I've updated the front page.

sorry you're still feeling nauseous Mickels, I hope it lets up soon. glad that you are otherwise well though.

Happy birthday to your LO amytrisha! I hope you still had some time to relax. 

colds do suck when you can't take anything for them alice! I've updated you on the front page as well. As long as everything goes well at my appointment on Thrusday we are going to tell our kids that night. Then Friday through the rest of the weekend we suspect they will tell everyone else in our family. It's cute when they get so excited, but not ideal if you are still trying to keep it a secret! :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Imaginary- congrats on your little girl!! 

Lil- I know exactly what you mean. I couldn't believe that my kiddos actually kept the secret for about a month. We took a huge risk telling them so early- but I was starting to show and my 12 yo is very observant, she noticed the prenatals, the stretch mark cream, etc... even though I thought I was hiding it pretty well. Granted they are quite a bit older, so keeping the secret was fairly easy. 

17 weeks. EEK... next week is the anatomy scan 4/5. Still not going to find out gender- it will take all of DH's will power to NOT watch the monitor.

The ligament pain is going away for the most part, change in diet definitely helps. 

I decided to pass on the hand me down clothies... going to try them out before we make the plunge to purchase a huge lot. 

I have started to make a registry- since there is such a gap in the age, my sister assures me that a baby shower is perfectly normal. I am having a hard time as I don't know what to add... I don't remember it being this hard with my daughter 12 years ago!! LOL. If anyone has some advice I would greatly appreciate it. TIA.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oooh already coming up on anatomy scans! That's very exciting. We only did a registry for our 1st (he's 7.5 now) and just put on moderately priced items. We bought all our big ticket stuff. We didn't bother with clothes or toys as people tend to buy those anyway. We aren't terribly picky and didn't really know what to ask for anyway. Not much help, sorry! :dohh:

I had my MFM appointment today. It was very emotional, being in that building again, seeing the same doctors etc. Also realized I have some anxiety about how my daughter's birth went. Everything looks great with this pregnancy right now though; cervix is still long and they will be doing weekly monitoring again. I might stay with them through until birth this time, instead of transferring back to my regular ob after 2nd tri like I did with DD.

We are looking forward to Easter this weekend, we will be sharing our news with lots of people over the next few days. 

hope all is well with you lovely ladies!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Hope all you lovely mums-to-be are all well!
Had my gender scan today and found out we are having a girl :) i have two boys currently so will be lovely for them to have a baby sister. Makes this rough pregnancy all worth it xx


----------



## Peonies83

Congratulations, Lil_Gem_1989! :pink:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Peonies83 said:


> Congratulations, Lil_Gem_1989! :pink:

Thankyou! So chuffed :) xx


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you Lilfoosh! He had a brilliant birthday :) 

Happy Easter guys, I hope announcements go well for those planning to announce this weekend! 

Congratulations LilGem :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Congratulations lilgem and good luck to those announcing, iv got 2 weeks until my scan can't wait! Still not finding out the sex though lol x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Catmumof4 said:


> Congratulations lilgem and good luck to those announcing, iv got 2 weeks until my scan can't wait! Still not finding out the sex though lol x

What do you have at the min catmumof4? Boys or girls, or both? :)


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I find out on Wednesday the gender, however Im pretty sure this little man will still be a little man at the scan! Hubby is convinced Im wrong and its a girl, even though I have explained multiple times about the nub, but he wont believe it until the scan so...... 

But yeah, this nub aint a girl nub haha!!!
 



Attached Files:







445AC150-8EEC-4446-80CA-31E8BBA3F0E5.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

xCookieDoughx said:


> I find out on Wednesday the gender, however Im pretty sure this little man will still be a little man at the scan! Hubby is convinced Im wrong and its a girl, even though I have explained multiple times about the nub, but he wont believe it until the scan so......
> 
> But yeah, this nub aint a girl nub haha!!!

Ooooh nice not long to go!
That has gotta be a boy based on the nub! X


----------



## Dandi

CookieDough, that has to be one of the most clear and obvious nub pics I&#8217;ve ever seen. Definitely a boy!

We did dna testing and got the results last week. Baby is low risk for everything that they it tests for and we are having a girl! My husband has suspected girl all along and has always wanted a daughter, so he is over the moon. We have a 20 mo son so it took me a moment to adjust my mind to all things little girl, but I&#8217;m really excited. We plan on announcing this week.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats on the girlies Dandi and Gem!

Good luck with your scan this week Cookie.

We still have some more announcing to do but we got the bulk of our families this weekend. We told the kids Friday morning and they are both super excited, Dd wants a sister and DS wants a brother- no surprise there... I'll be having weekly scans so I'm sure we'll find out in the next couple of weeks. The kids started telling everyone after that, so there wasn't really a proper announcement, more like people asking us to confirm the rumour which was fun in its own way and different from all of our other times. 

Had to tell all of DHs family over the phone as we weren't invited to their Easter dinner and when we asked them for a visit they kept putting us off. Too bad for them. Now they want to come over tonight... can't help but laugh.


----------



## Joybell

We are having an early gender scan on Friday morning when I'll be 16+6 and then the big anomaly scan is on 4th May.
Fingers crossed they can see what's what at my early scan. 

I've no clue on nub theory can anyone make anything out from mine?
Joy x
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180402-120341.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## imaginary8x

Congrats Lil_Gem_1989 & Dandi!! 

Joybell maybe girl?? No clue lol


----------



## mrscletus

This is so hard to make the decision to keep the baby's sex a secret. I am wondering if DH and I will be able to pass on finding out on Thursday. 

I so want to it to be a surprise, but reading everyones posts about finding out is so tempting!! Can I wait until birth??


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hey everyone, we had an ultrasound done on Saturday to confirm.... baby #4 is a GIRL! <3


----------



## mrscletus

Yay snowbunnie how exciting!

On another note- one of my good friends just had her little boy on Friday. They are home now and I want to make a meal to take over when we go to visit. Any suggestions, I was thinking Sheppards Pie.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats sn0w! I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering what you were having as you mentioned before you'd done harmony.

mrscletus, I think there are a few ladies that are staying team yellow. It'll be hard for this upcoming scan but from what I've heard, once you are past the anatomy scan it gets easier- especially if you don't have any other scans! You can do it!


----------



## Ursaula

It's so exciting coming on here to read about scans and sexes! I'm anxious for our scan now.

Mrscletus: Sheppards Pie sounds so good. My s/o however finds there isn't enough meat it in for him. I usually end up making Chicken Pot Pie for him instead. I did a potato/bacon soup over Easter that was super yummy. (I love food, so I could go on and on). I think anything they would be able to portion, freeze, and reheat quickly would be helpful too.


----------



## alice1234

Congrats everyone on all of your gender discoveries - how exciting! Our next scan isn't until 11th May, but we're definitely staying Team Yellow again :)

Mrscletus - what about a chilli? Can be portioned up and if you get them a bunch of those microwave rice packets they can have dinner ready in 5 minutes - that's our staple on weeks where I am out in the evenings!

Hope everyone is keeping well - my cold has disappeared and taken the nausea with it, yay! Starting to really feel that pregnancy 'heavy' feeling which is lovely. I also look about 6 months gone - think my body is pushing all of the extra belly chub upwards :haha:


----------



## Joybell

I know exactly what you mean. My c section belly flap is moving upwards and outwards!


----------



## Lightning7

Congrats on the girls gem, dandi and snowbunny! 

My anatomy scan is next thursday 12th april I will be 19 weeks and 3 days! Cant wait to see bubba again! :happydance:

Mrscletus stay strong I'm staying team yellow with you haha! :) just think of the lovely surprise when bubba is born! :laugh2:

My work colleagues are starting to guess gender haha i have 1 who is saying girl 1 who is saying boy and one who insists it will be twin boys even though ive had 5 scans that show just one baby haha! :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations on all of the girlie reveals!! 

MrsCletus shepherds or cottage pie sounds great, very healthy balanced meal Im sure theyll really appreciate it!! 

Ive started to get a proper little bump, and Im feeling baby a lot this week. Starting to really enjoy pregnancy and feeling less anxious by the day.


----------



## Catmumof4

Lil_Gem_1989 said:


> Catmumof4 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations lilgem and good luck to those announcing, iv got 2 weeks until my scan can't wait! Still not finding out the sex though lol x
> 
> What do you have at the min catmumof4? Boys or girls, or both? :)Click to expand...

I have 3 girls 8,6&2 and one boy who is 4 xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Mrs cletus stay team yellow! I'm so with you in wanting the surprise but at the same time wanting to know!

Alice I am with you in the sense of it all being pushed up, I'm a plus size lady and I swear it is all under my ribs now and making me look 6months gone haha &#128514; x


----------



## AmberR

Anyone interested in posting bump pictures? I don't have much of anything yet, unless I've just had a large meal or a full bladder, so I'm not convinced that it's a baby bump yet! But I would love to see your bumps!

Also, can anyone tell where their uterus is? I can't really tell. When my bladder is full my lower stomach is more round but I can't feel a lump or anything that I would expect to feel like a uterus! Since it's my first I feel like I haven't a clue about anything! :haha:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

AmberR said:


> Anyone interested in posting bump pictures? I don't have much of anything yet, unless I've just had a large meal or a full bladder, so I'm not convinced that it's a baby bump yet! But I would love to see your bumps!
> 
> Also, can anyone tell where their uterus is? I can't really tell. When my bladder is full my lower stomach is more round but I can't feel a lump or anything that I would expect to feel like a uterus! Since it's my first I feel like I haven't a clue about anything! :haha:

17 weeks preg with my third and i feel huge already haha x
 



Attached Files:







FF05FD2F-BFCC-4F5E-93D0-736DA89E37F4.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful bump lil gem! 

Is anyone feeling movement yet?


----------



## Dandi

Yes! I&#8217;m so glad it&#8217;s not just me whose tummy chub is being pushed upwards. All of my pants still fit fine, but my shirts look like I&#8217;m smuggling a melon right above my belly button. Such a sexy look! Ha!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

In 3 hours I should know for definite that this little one is a boy! Im absolutely terrified for this scan, but excited too. 

Ive heard a couple of decelerations (drops to 120 and then back up to 150 within a few seconds) on the Doppler recently, mostly when I listen after Ive just woken so I know realistically that its because baby is asleep, but it doesnt help my anxiety any :( especially as the decelerations are the first thing I noticed before albie passed away. Im going to speak to the sonographer today about checking his heart. Its technically not what shes there for as it should be done in the hospital but I hope shell just take a quick look and give me a heads up if she sees anything worrying. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

AmberR said:


> Beautiful bump lil gem!
> 
> Is anyone feeling movement yet?

I havent felt any definite movements yet! Cant wait to feel something, have you? X


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

xCookieDoughx said:


> In 3 hours I should know for definite that this little one is a boy! Im absolutely terrified for this scan, but excited too.
> 
> Ive heard a couple of decelerations (drops to 120 and then back up to 150 within a few seconds) on the Doppler recently, mostly when I listen after Ive just woken so I know realistically that its because baby is asleep, but it doesnt help my anxiety any :( especially as the decelerations are the first thing I noticed before albie passed away. Im going to speak to the sonographer today about checking his heart. Its technically not what shes there for as it should be done in the hospital but I hope shell just take a quick look and give me a heads up if she sees anything worrying.
> Wish me luck!

Good luck! Im sure everything will be fine, fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Lightning7

AmberR said:


> Anyone interested in posting bump pictures? I don't have much of anything yet, unless I've just had a large meal or a full bladder, so I'm not convinced that it's a baby bump yet! But I would love to see your bumps!
> 
> Also, can anyone tell where their uterus is? I can't really tell. When my bladder is full my lower stomach is more round but I can't feel a lump or anything that I would expect to feel like a uterus! Since it's my first I feel like I haven't a clue about anything! :haha:

Amber, i asked my midwife at my last appt and she showed me how to feel it, i find the easiest way is if you lie on your back and relax your belly in so only your bump is sticking out then gently press with your fingers feeling from down lower to gradually up towards your belly button, it should feel firmish and once you pass the top of it it doesnt feel as firm anymore. Hope that makes sense! I find some times of day harder to feel it then others as it seems to be firmer sometimes then other times. I can even kinda feel where baby is in it now too sometimes though he/she is usually pretty quick to disappear again when i do haha! Hope that makes sense and Good luck! :thumbup: 

It's my first too and so i dont really have a clue about anything haha but my midwife is lovely!


----------



## Lightning7

Cookie hope your scan goes well!!

Can anyone tell me how best to find baby with the doppler haha i gave in and bought one 2nd hand on the weekend and found it in seconds but today i tried again and couldnt find at all haha! Any tips for finding it at 18 weeks? 

Anyone else having lots of stretching pains! Both sides have so many pains throughout the day on and off at work! I do childcare which is pretty physical so maybe that isnt helping!

I also have so much pain in the hips and legs when trying to sleep on my side at night! Wake up so sore that its hard to work some days, even though i sleep with a pillow between my knees and ankles like i have heard is meant to help!


----------



## elliecain

The best way to stop hip pain is with a full size pregnancy pillow. 
To hear heartbeat on Doppler, turn it up to full volume, use lots of gel and press firmly, pointing down under your pelvic bone. Make it point in different directions before moving the Doppler and then only move it a tiny amount. Some days it can take a while to find it. 
I&#8217;ve been feeling proper movements for about 10 days now. It&#8217;s my second pregnancy so I know what to expect and I think it is easier to feel. With Finlo, I didn&#8217;t feel it until 18 weeks.


----------



## Lightning7

elliecain said:


> The best way to stop hip pain is with a full size pregnancy pillow.
> To hear heartbeat on Doppler, turn it up to full volume, use lots of gel and press firmly, pointing down under your pelvic bone. Make it point in different directions before moving the Doppler and then only move it a tiny amount. Some days it can take a while to find it.
> Ive been feeling proper movements for about 10 days now. Its my second pregnancy so I know what to expect and I think it is easier to feel. With Finlo, I didnt feel it until 18 weeks.

Thanks Elliecain! 

I tried again with doppler and found it straight away again.. on the same side i found it the other day. Baby seems to like staying far to the left haha. 

Thanks so much for the advice for the hip pain.. im gonna see if i can find a pillow on the weekend :thumbup:

I have been feeling slight movements here and there since 16 weeks (and even possibly a few around the 12 week mark but not 100% sure if thats what i was feeling.) But at the moment can go days without feeling anything so the doppler is helpful every now and then :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg dandi that made me laugh, really slim people won't know the pain haha &#128514;!!

Really random this end I felt more movements earlier in pregnancy, iv since lost weight and baby is obviously bigger but hardly feeling anything now xx


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Catmumof4 said:


> Omg dandi that made me laugh, really slim people won't know the pain haha &#128514;!!
> 
> Really random this end I felt more movements earlier in pregnancy, iv since lost weight and baby is obviously bigger but hardly feeling anything now xx

Im the same i felt a few flutters at 15 weeks and nothing since! Its frustrating isnt it haha x


----------



## alice1234

Joybell said:


> I know exactly what you mean. My c section belly flap is moving upwards and outwards!

Haha - Yes! Exactly this!!


----------



## alice1234

Catmumof4 said:


> Mrs cletus stay team yellow! I'm so with you in wanting the surprise but at the same time wanting to know!
> 
> Alice I am with you in the sense of it all being pushed up, I'm a plus size lady and I swear it is all under my ribs now and making me look 6months gone haha &#128514; x

HAHA! Yes - this is my problem too. I'm just embracing it, maternity jeans and all. At least we're not in the 'is she or isn't she?' camp anymore - yup, deffo preggers!


----------



## AmberR

Lightning7 said:


> AmberR said:
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in posting bump pictures? I don't have much of anything yet, unless I've just had a large meal or a full bladder, so I'm not convinced that it's a baby bump yet! But I would love to see your bumps!
> 
> Also, can anyone tell where their uterus is? I can't really tell. When my bladder is full my lower stomach is more round but I can't feel a lump or anything that I would expect to feel like a uterus! Since it's my first I feel like I haven't a clue about anything! :haha:
> 
> Amber, i asked my midwife at my last appt and she showed me how to feel it, i find the easiest way is if you lie on your back and relax your belly in so only your bump is sticking out then gently press with your fingers feeling from down lower to gradually up towards your belly button, it should feel firmish and once you pass the top of it it doesnt feel as firm anymore. Hope that makes sense! I find some times of day harder to feel it then others as it seems to be firmer sometimes then other times. I can even kinda feel where baby is in it now too sometimes though he/she is usually pretty quick to disappear again when i do haha! Hope that makes sense and Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> It's my first too and so i dont really have a clue about anything haha but my midwife is lovely!Click to expand...

I'm not feeling any movement yet! Still not quite sure if I can feel my uterus or not, oh well. Soon enough I'm sure! Glad you have a lovely midwife! My next appointment isn't until 20 weeks so hopefully it will be obvious by then!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

My scan went great! Hes measuring perfectly and everything looks good. Im definitely trying my best to stay positive and just picture him actually being here! 

And he is definitely still a boy!
 



Attached Files:







0F21F6A0-243C-465A-9F47-CB5812CB4EEE.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dandi

Great news Cookie! Glad it all went well.


----------



## mrscletus

So glad to hear everything went well Cookie!! Such great news!! 

I can definitely feel my uterus, especially when I am laying down. I tried to get DH to feel, but it freaks him out when I press his hand into my belly. 

My scan is tomorrow. Im anxious and nervous all at the same time! DH will be with me, so that is great. I will also be meeting with the doc right after to anaylize.


----------



## AmberR

Yay cookiedough, so glad your scan went well. 

Mrscletus- so exciting! I'm sure everything will be great at your scan also!

My midwife prefers to do scans between 19-21 weeks, and because of DHs work schedule we have to wait 4 weeks until I am 21 weeks. It feels so far away!!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

xCookieDoughx said:


> My scan went great! Hes measuring perfectly and everything looks good. Im definitely trying my best to stay positive and just picture him actually being here!
> 
> And he is definitely still a boy!

Glad it went well! So happy for you :) xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Glad all went well cookie and you are having the boy you want

I'm lucky that iv lost weight so I haven't had to get maternity clothes yet lol. One week today is my 20 week scan, can't wait x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

congrats cookie!

lovely bump gem.

this morning at 15+5! I feel bigger this time than in any of my other pregnancies, but in reality I can't be. I started this one off weighing less (by about 20 lbs) than I did with the others, but that meant my pants started getting tight pretty quickly. I think I've put on 5 lbs in each breast at this point and I feel like all of my organs jumped up and out of the way of my uterus as soon as I POAS :haha:
 



Attached Files:







15+5.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Catmumof4

Foosh I feel your pain I look about 6 months pregnant and feel like something is going to burst out my belly button lol. All I want to do is sleep but with all 4 kiddies on a hyper one not gunna happen &#128546;


----------



## Dandi

I told my assistant yesterday that I&#8217;m expecting and she said, &#8220;I thought you might be, but I wasn&#8217;t sure if maybe you had just put on a ton of weight.&#8221; Hahahaha! Perfect example of things not to say to tired, hormonal pregnant woman.


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

LilFooshFoosh said:


> congrats cookie!
> 
> lovely bump gem.
> 
> this morning at 15+5! I feel bigger this time than in any of my other pregnancies, but in reality I can't be. I started this one off weighing less (by about 20 lbs) than I did with the others, but that meant my pants started getting tight pretty quickly. I think I've put on 5 lbs in each breast at this point and I feel like all of my organs jumped up and out of the way of my uterus as soon as I POAS :haha:

Thanks, Cute bump also! I feel the same about my boobs they have got MASSIVE and so quickly this time haha


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful bumps ladies!!

Dandi- how rude! I think some people just don't think before they speak! Why is it that once you get pregnant people feel like they can comment on your body. The only thing they should be saying is you look beautiful or glowing!!


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats on all the scans ladies! So exciting starting to find out what people are having, and seeing that all is okay! You team yellow ladies are awesome, I just dont think I could do it! I have 12 days till my scan and am going to find out, mainly so I can get rid of all my other gender stuff.

Feeling some more kick like movements now but only when I am not busy, was worried yesterday as felt nothing all day but I was also so so busy, once I stopped and sat down there definitely were a few pokes.

Good luck for all of those with scans impending, look forward to reading all about them!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We didn't get a great angle at today's scan but we are pretty sure we have another :blue: bundle in the making. Should be able to confirm next week :happydance:


----------



## mickels

Congrats on all the Scans and especially finding out if your bubs are girls or boys. I commend the mums staying team yellow, I would never be able to do that probably because it's our first. 

AFM: I'm 17 weeks today and I can't wait for our gender scan, I feel strange because I haven't put on any weight yet, although I should probably not be so sad about that. They say if you have morning sickness off and on throughout your whole pregnancy, you'll be having a girl. So we're holding all our thumbs and toes that the symptoms are telling us the truth.

Hope the rest of you are doing well 
xxx


----------



## mickels

OMG!!! I just found out my gender scan has been pushed up to next week Friday (13th of April)... Now I'm so excited I'm already counting down the days:happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's exciting Mickels! I always like being moved up, hate hate hate being moved back. Sorry you are still nauseous :( my sils ms let up at 24 weeks, hopefully it won't be the whole pregnancy


----------



## Joybell

I've just had my private gender scan today at 16+6 and been told i'm having a girl. Knew it all along as it's felt so different from my son.


----------



## Catmumof4

Congratulations on the scans ladies!

Anyone else feel like time is dragging?! So much coming up that I should be enjoying this time out but I just wish it was the summer, warmer and closet to having my baby lol x


----------



## amytrisha

Kind of CatMum! Its dragging in the sense Im excited for all to come but then when I think about it does anybody else not find it absolutely crazy some of us are pretty much HALF WAY?! And I saw a December due date group get started up and was so shocked that people have started getting positives to be due in Dec! 
Mental! 
Time is flying, but also standing still :lol:

Congratulations to those whove had their gender scans!!


----------



## Lightning7

Mickels i think its because its my first that i can leave it without finding out a lot easier, i dont know I just like the idea of it being a surprise! And i feel like because its my first i dont care either way what it is. However i am very much looking forward to seeing bubba again at my anatomy scan on Thursday! Only 5 more days! 

So weird to me that September is summer for a lot of you. Its the first month of spring for me so will be a bit cooler which I'm looking forward to our summers are way too hot and humid here in Australia! 

I feel same as Amytrisha in some ways its dragged but in others its crazy that I'm almost halfway! 

I had my gestational diabetes test today (glucose tolerance test) the glucose drink i had to drink was one of the worst things I've ever tasted and i spent the whole 2 hours trying really hard not to vomit it all back up! So that was fun!


----------



## Catmumof4

Lightning I have my anatomy scan on Thursday aswell and staying team yellow too! I was the opposite to u I wanted to find out with all of mine but somehow I feel different with this one, a lot more relaxed in that sense x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

My anatomy scan isnt until the 1st May. It feels so long away!!!


----------



## Lightning7

Aw it will fly by im sure cookie!!

Catmum thats funny our scans are the same day! :happydance:


----------



## amytrisha

Mines the 8th May, 30 days :) weve also booked a baby moon for the end of May so our last little holiday as a family of 3. Just a caravan holiday at a riverside park, but theres loads to do for Finley and I shouldnt be too big by then either so I wont get tired or uncomfortable. Cant wait to spoil him as an only child before the littlest arrives.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

amytrisha said:


> Mines the 8th May, 30 days :)

Mine too! Have fun on your holiday. We are just taking a week in July to spend at our cottage, no real plans to go anywhere.

Also got my nt results back, the doctor laughed as she told me I have the same chances as a 15 year old! Made me feel a bit silly for being nervous about it. We didn't do testing with our other kids though and just wanted to be prepared.


----------



## mickels

LilFooshFoosh said:


> That's exciting Mickels! I always like being moved up, hate hate hate being moved back. Sorry you are still nauseous :( my sils ms let up at 24 weeks, hopefully it won't be the whole pregnancy

Let's hope so, because I was so looking forward to the second tri and feeling better... My DH thinks I'm a trooper since I never show it when I do feel poorly, but it does get me down some days


----------



## mickels

Lightning7 said:


> Mickels i think its because its my first that i can leave it without finding out a lot easier, i dont know I just like the idea of it being a surprise! And i feel like because its my first i dont care either way what it is. However i am very much looking forward to seeing bubba again at my anatomy scan on Thursday! Only 5 more days!
> 
> So weird to me that September is summer for a lot of you. Its the first month of spring for me so will be a bit cooler which I'm looking forward to our summers are way too hot and humid here in Australia!
> 
> I feel same as Amytrisha in some ways its dragged but in others its crazy that I'm almost halfway!
> 
> I had my gestational diabetes test today (glucose tolerance test) the glucose drink i had to drink was one of the worst things I've ever tasted and i spent the whole 2 hours trying really hard not to vomit it all back up! So that was fun!

Congrats! Our next scan is the day after yours (on Friday)It's our first too, but I'm way too excited about planning everything to the finest detail that I just have to know the gender. I'm also looking forward to being heavily pregnant in the winter. September is spring here in South Africa too so it'll be nice not feeling so icky with heat at the end of my pregnancy


----------



## Catmumof4

OMG ladies I don't know if I have a sickness bug or morning sickness is back again heelllppp lol x


----------



## mrscletus

Oh no Catmum, hope it isn't MS coming back, although a stomach bug isn't much better. 

So relieved that everything went well with my scan. Baby was a mover didn't stay still the entire time really. Measuring about 10 days ahead of schedule in the 98% percentile of growth. The doc (not my normal doc) was convinced that my dates must be off and wanted to see the early scan results. BUT I can almost pin point the hour that baby was conceived lol!! 
This was a specialist since I am over 35, but he said that since everything with the baby is great I don't have to go back there. Just a scan every 6 weeks to make sure we are still doing good in there and fetal monitor every 6 weeks as well. 

I too feel like this is dragging, although I am convinced its because of the weather. It is finally supposed to get nice this weekend (Thank goodness because we are camping) but I think next week it will be cold again. I just want to wear flip flops and tank tops!! 

Good luck to all you ladies having scans this week, I just have a midwife apt on Wednesday and blood work on Thursday. That is a follow up for my Potassium levels. 

Wish I was good at adding photos, I would show off my bump- definitely bigger than I expected at this stage, but I will take it.


----------



## Catmumof4

Aw Mrs cletus that's great news are u still yellow? It's amazing seeing them move around on the scan isn't it! X


----------



## Lightning7

mickels said:


> Congrats! Our next scan is the day after yours (on Friday)It's our first too, but I'm way too excited about planning everything to the finest detail that I just have to know the gender. I'm also looking forward to being heavily pregnant in the winter. September is spring here in South Africa too so it'll be nice not feeling so icky with heat at the end of my pregnancy

Thats awesome Mickels! Good luck with your scan :) im also looking forward to the last trimester being in winter, was deliberately attempting to plan it that way so i wouldnt be late pregnant in summer cause its so hot here!


----------



## Lightning7

So glad your scan went so well mrscletus! Im expecting mine to be a mover too as it wouldnt even stay still for my last scan at 11.5 weeks!

I hope you feel better soon catmum!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Help! Im so constipated!!! 

My stupid IBS :( I need to shift it soon as Im starting to get uncomfortable and much longer it will turn to pain :( 

Can I have a little bit of lactulose?


----------



## Ursaula

Cookie: Lactulose is the first recommended step for constipation during pregnancy. 100% safe. I've been taking it for weeks now (I also have IBS and need a prolonged solution). Senna can also be used in the event lactulose isn't enough (my backup). Stay away from enemas (cause contractions) and suppositories (also cause contractions). Drink lots of water and prune juice!


----------



## Ursaula

I read all updates everyday and then either forget to post or something comes up and I don't have time!

I'm over 15 weeks now and still take two medications for morning sickness. Just so I am able to eat, I'm still nauseous all day. I can't wait for this all to be done and have baby here. My ob/gyn figures I'll be induced near the end of August or start of September. Sex scan is in 2 1/2 weeks!


----------



## Catmumof4

Lightning mine is at the end of summer can still be pretty hot so I'm not looking forward to that so much! Just can't wait for baba to be here, cookie I'm sorry your so bunged up hope the lactulose works for you!
Ursula I'm sorry your still feeling sick hopefully it will pass for you!!

Afm my son has his preop today and I'm so stressed about it!!! I also have my 20 week scan on Thursday I'm stressed about feel like my head is going to explode x


----------



## mrscletus

Catmumof4 said:


> Aw Mrs cletus that's great news are u still yellow? It's amazing seeing them move around on the scan isn't it! X

I am staying yellow. DH is totally on board now too, he agrees it adds extra excitement for the birth! 

I was able to find a ton of gender neutral stuff for my registry that I still love! I think the best part of an amazon registry is the 15% off of anything that isn't purchased. LOL... I even added the car seat that we really want just so I can get the discount. ?I hardly think any of my family/friends are going to buy a 300.00 car seat)

Happy day to everyone!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Cat, sorry if I missed it, but what is your son going in for? That would be nerve wracking! GL and positive thoughts for the week! I'm sure all will go well. :flower:

DS was born end of August, so this one is only a couple of weeks longer. I don't remember it being too bad with DS but I was driving to work at the time, so I'd go from a/c house to a/c car to a/c office... right now I take public transit though (NOT a/c) so I warned DH I'll probably start driving into the office when it starts getting hot, or at least working from home more often. Also one of the reasons we aren't spending longer at the cottage... no a/c! haha feels silly planning family vacation around whether or not I'll be able to avoid sweating through my clothes.

We're almost through telling everyone now, and I've only had a couple of a$$hole comments and 1 person (very recent acquaintance) who almost lost their hand touching my tummy.

Anyone had or having heart palpitations? I'm supposed to be picking up a heart monitor at my next visit and trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## mrscletus

Any one ever heard of or used Milky Mamma LLC?? Im considering looking into it before little bub makes their appearance...


----------



## amytrisha

LilFoosh yay for being scan date buddies! :lol: and yes Ive been having palpitations, was told its due to extra blood flow being pumped round and normal. 

Cat I hope your feeling better! 

Cookie yeah its fine in pregnancy, highly recommend bran flakes and orange juice though I made them a daily thing and it made the world of difference! :)


----------



## AmberR

I have also had some palpitations here and there. I was told the same as amytrisha- it's from the increase in blood volume.


----------



## Lightning7

Catmum hope your sons preop goes really well! And good luck with your scan! 

Cookie hope your constipation clears soon! I have the form of IBS that alternates between constipation and loose BMs so as much as its so horrible and i hate it im glad that it clears itself when it changes to the other type usually once or twice a week! I also am either gluten intolerant or coeliac (Dr doesnt want me to get it checked further til after finished having kids as there are risks involved since its very invasive to find out) and Dr thinks I am probably lactose intolerant as well so if i eat either of those it can give opposite effects to my BMs which is really nasty IBS is horrible enough on its own! 

LilFoosh I have the palpitations too and when it happens i look at my fitbit and see a really rapid heart rate like 130s to 150s despite resting and i can feel it pounding its horrible.. havent asked anyone about it though.. i kinda avoid medical people a lot and either ignore or google things :haha: so its good to hear its normal!

Good luck with your upcoming scans guys mine is tomorrow and i am so looking forward to it. Hubby is coming though whether he will make it in time from work is not definite at this stage lol i told him he better try hard cause its probably the last scan I'll get! 

I've started feeling occassional definite kicks from bubba now so thats exciting!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies! I was told it's pretty normal as well but when they asked about frequency (at least twice a day) they decided to put me on a monitor for a couple of weeks, which is when I started getting nervous. I'm going to try to ignore it until I hear otherwise! 

Cookie, how are you doing? Do you have an appointment coming up? And, sorry I don't remember if you said, when's your next scan (I know you just had one on the 4th)? I'm in my "scary zone" and IIRC yours is coming up too. :hugs: Also hope the infection cleared up!

Joybell, how are you doing? Did you find out what was going on with the discharge? 

Mrscletus, I haven't heard of them. When I googled them though I saw some good reviews from last year, the recent ones are not so good though. :shrug:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/forums/march-2017-babies/topic/milky-mama-10.html

Cat, hope your LO is doing well!

GL tomorrow Lightning. FX DH will be able to take time for it.


----------



## Catmumof4

Oh sorry I forgot to say! My son has hypospadias so he'd gunna be one unhappy dude, feeling a little better after the preop though,
Lightning I have my scan tomorrow aswell and I'm really nervous!! X


----------



## mickels

Hi all and GL to those having upcoming scans, I know of Catmum and Lightning having scans today so GL to you guys too. I'm having my next scan tomorrow morning, so I'll update you all then. We'll be finding out the gender tomorrow so I'm super excited.

Hope everyone is feeling well, or better if you're like me and haven't been feeling well. I have to admit that I am doing better with the MS this week than I have in the previous weeks.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Catmumof4

Glad your feeling better Mickels, and gl for ur scan tomorrow x


----------



## Lightning7

Catmum hope your scan goes/went well today. I am just home from mine. Found out i have an anterior placenta which explains the infrequency of feeling movements. The tech had a hard time getting the angles he wanted cause bubba kept turning its back to us lol and with the placenta in the way made it hard too. But he got ebough after a whole hour haha! The good thing is i had to empty my bladder for him to be able to see much at all because of the placenta so that made it much nicer for me lol! I dont know why they still want me to drink a whole litre this far in!

Good luck with your scans tomorrow ladies!


----------



## amytrisha

Glad your scan went well Lightning! 
Good luck to everyone else! 
Glad the preop made you feel better Cat :hugs: 

These hormones are killing me.. we find out Finleys school place on Monday and Im a wreck! I keep crying and dreaming about it. I really want his first place but I think Im gonna be a mess regardless of where he gets into.. I think hell get third choice personally. I just cant believe how fast they grow! 
Not sure if Id be so emotional if I wasnt pregnant :lol: Id like to think I wouldnt be this bad.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Cookie, how are you doing? Do you have an appointment coming up? And, sorry I don't remember if you said, when's your next scan (I know you just had one on the 4th)? I'm in my "scary zone" and IIRC yours is coming up too. :hugs: Also hope the infection cleared up!

Im okay :) my anxiety is at an all time high but Ive got another scan on the 24th which is the exact gestation Albie passed away so that should help to see this baby wriggling and being happy and healthy. Then my full anatomy scan on the 1st xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Baby is doing really well everything measuring ahead at 20+5 days except the head which was 19+5 but she said that was fine a week either way of the due date, placenta is high at the back so all is good so far xx


----------



## amytrisha

That's good Cat.


----------



## mrscletus

Yay Cat!!! So glad baby is doing well. Any predictions on gender?


----------



## Star7

What time is your scan today mickels?


----------



## Lightning7

Catmum thats awesome baby is doing so well. Mine was measuring ahead as well. 4 days ahead of where they have decided as my due date (4th sept) however it doesnt surprise me as my LMP date is the 3rd and going by my 26 day cycles my doctor originally estimated the 1st as my due date lol. This scan would put it at 31st august which is pretty close to my original date but they will keep it as the 4th i think and i am keeping the 3rd for myself :haha: as i can't be bothered keeping up with the change in dates every time i have a scan!

It measured as 8th sept at 1st scan, 4th sept at 2nd scan, 1st sept at 3rd scan, now 31st august haha! Baby just likes to confuse them i think! 

Mickels hope your scan went well today! :thumbup:

Amy hope it settles when you find out soon! How soon do you need to put them on lists for schools over there? Here in Australia it pretty much needs to be as soon as they are born unless you want them to go to the state school you are in the catchment of! My hormones have been getting more whacky too!


----------



## Lightning7

Tripped on something at work today and managed to catch myself before falling down but bumped my belly hard on my thigh as i stopped myself from falling and it hurt. But i have been feeling baby kicking all arvo every time i lie down (not felt this much movement in one day before at all!) so im thinking he or she is telling me they are still ok in there! :haha:


----------



## mickels

Sooooo.... Got back from my scan a while ago:happydance:, but I wanted to finish the gender reveal cards before I spoke to you guys, that way you are the first to see the final product. We are just super excited, no one even guessed right, but I'm just so happy he is healthy and very busy:happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Amy, that sounds stressful! It kind of works like that here but we happen to live in the feeding zone for the school we wanted, so it worked out for us. I hope you get into the one you want.

Cookie, the 24th isn't too far away! My days are this Monday & Tuesday so definitely feeling you on the anxiety front. :cry: 

Sounds like it was a great scan, Cat! You must be feeling a lot better now.

Lightning, sounds like your scan went well too! Sorry about the fall, but very glad your baby is being reassuring. :hugs:

Mickels that's a beautiful card! Congrats on the boy! The rest of the scan went well? 

My scan went pretty well, everything still looking great with the baby (another guess for boy, but baby was being uncooperative so still not confident) and fluid and cervix. But they said I have a fibroid...which I didn't know, so it's kind of freaked me out a bit. The doctor tried to reassure me that it'll be ok and when they are small (mine is 3 cmsx2 cms) they usually don't interfere at all. I'm just disappointed that my body doesn't seem to work properly and just keeps coming up with new issues. :dohh:


----------



## Star7

Congrats Mickels. Glad everything went well.


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations Mickels! 

Lightning - we apply the September before they turn 4 and they start the September before they turn 5 so a year later :) Finley will start this September. You get 3 choices..
In our catchment area theres 6/7 schools lol thats within a mile, were very lucky with such a wide choice of schools here I guess.


----------



## mickels

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Amy, that sounds stressful! It kind of works like that here but we happen to live in the feeding zone for the school we wanted, so it worked out for us. I hope you get into the one you want.
> 
> Cookie, the 24th isn't too far away! My days are this Monday & Tuesday so definitely feeling you on the anxiety front. :cry:
> 
> Sounds like it was a great scan, Cat! You must be feeling a lot better now.
> 
> Lightning, sounds like your scan went well too! Sorry about the fall, but very glad your baby is being reassuring. :hugs:
> 
> Mickels that's a beautiful card! Congrats on the boy! The rest of the scan went well?
> 
> My scan went pretty well, everything still looking great with the baby (another guess for boy, but baby was being uncooperative so still not confident) and fluid and cervix. But they said I have a fibroid...which I didn't know, so it's kind of freaked me out a bit. The doctor tried to reassure me that it'll be ok and when they are small (mine is 3 cmsx2 cms) they usually don't interfere at all. I'm just disappointed that my body doesn't seem to work properly and just keeps coming up with new issues. :dohh:

Rest of the scan went amazing, thank you. Bubba kept moving about so it was difficult at first to see much, but our doctor wasn't having any of it and kept trying until we knew for sure. It was a really amazing experience


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats on all the great scans ladies - so exciting that everyone finding out now!!

I have mine Wednesday and am so looking forward to it, have had the week from Hell this week and needed something positive to keep me going!!


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks LilFooshFoosh! Baby is continuing to move again today feeling lots of little kicks whenever i am lying down and sometimes while up and about too! Im so happy to finally be feeling it with the anterior placenta! 

So sorry to hear about your fibroid glad its small and hope it goes away for you! 

Good luck with your scan waiting2c! Sorry to hear youve had a bad week hope next week is so much better for you :hugs:

Congrats Mickels and I love the card! So beautiful!

Amy, wow that's completely different to how it works here! Catchments for state schools dont cross over each other so the only way to pick a state school is to find one with extra spaces (very unlikely in most areas,) or move to a house in the catchment area. Otherwise of course we can pick a private school but with waiting lists you need to get in really early!


----------



## amytrisha

We got our letter today 2 days early and hes got my first choice!! I am SO relieved! 
Can finally calm down lol.

Weird Ill be 2 weeks from being due when he starts, gonna be the size of a whale :lol:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all congrats Mickels on finding out your baby is a boy and doing well!

Lightning glad baby was and is being active for u. I have suddenly had an increase in movements so I'm super happy just wish I had a fast forward button lol x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's great Amy! Congrats


----------



## amytrisha

LilFooshFoosh said:


> That's great Amy! Congrats

Thank you lovely! Happy 17 weeks today :hugs:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope all is well been very quiet on here lately xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We've had some pretty horrid weather this weekend! It's supposed to clear up in the next couple of days, but it's pretty gross out there right now...lots of slush and ice. :nope:


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm Sooo glad that we don't have snow or ice anymore I hate that sort of thing x


----------



## Lightning7

I'm excited i just hit my 20week milestone :happydance: and feeling lots of movements and kicks in the afternoons and evening!

Hope your weather improves soon LilFooshFoosh ours is gearing up for winter but summer still hanging on its 15° celcius in the early morning but about 35° during the day! 

Congrats Amy on getting your first choice! :happydance:

Hope everyone is going well!


----------



## Catmumof4

Lightning my little wiggler is an evening kicker too but starting during the day now too lol x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I think I have another urine infection :( got an emergency appointment this afternoon at the doctors. Im very uncomfortable down there, feeling sick, headaches, hot and sweating, and peeing a lot! 

Need to get this sorted now, especially as Im a week away from my scary period :(


----------



## Catmumof4

Don't panic cookie or u will make it worse. Are you feeling baby move x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Catmumof4 said:


> Don't panic cookie or u will make it worse. Are you feeling baby move x

No not really :( I have an anterior fundal placenta so literally blocking everything :(


----------



## Lightning7

Thats great you feel it through the day now too catmum!

Cookie sorry to hear that hope it gets sorted quickly for you!

I had my antenatal appt today. Midwife was surprised im feeling movement every day already with anterior placenta. She says anatamy scan results are perfect nothing to worry about there. She checked heartrate and baby kicked the doppler really hard over and over lol i could feel it plus we could hear it! cheeky baby!


----------



## amytrisha

Happy 20 weeks Lightning! And thank you :hugs: 
I also had an anterior placenta with my first born and felt movements from 15 weeks too :) not sure this time I havent been told yet.

Hope you get rid of the infection ASAP Cookie, plenty of fluids! Try not to panic yourself :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That sucks Cookie. Did they give you antibiotics last time? Hope you are getting it checked out.

I have an anterior placenta as well, this is the first time and it sucks :( 

Wonderful news Lightning! congrats on being halfway.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Ive been prescribed nitrofurantoin again. They dipped my urine and it had white cells so they want to treat me ASAP. It explains why Ive felt so poorly since yesterday!

I have a scan on Monday so I need to keep calm until then. Im hoping to feel movement soon. Im used to not feeling it as Ive had an anterior placenta all 4 times and never felt movement before 19/20 weeks. It sucks but at least its normal for me. But I really hope that I do start feeling definite movement sooner rather than later! 

On the plus side, doctor listened with the doppler and heartbeat sounded good so thats a good thing :)
 



Attached Files:







BEA981AA-6E24-4620-BD4B-E17CD0135AA3.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Ladies

Glad they are getting on to things quickly Cookie - keep calm and use your doppler till your scan on Monday 

Congrats on halfway mark Lightning!

Hope all of you with anterior placentas can start to feel movements soon!

Had my 20 week scan today and we are team pink! So excited! Baby didn't play ball and they couldn't get the heart pics they wanted so have to go back in two weeks but am not worried about that at this stage. She made it sound quite routine and normal.


----------



## mickels

So sorry to hear about your infection Cookie, that sucks, but don't worry yourself. They treated your infection and now you just need to get better, you only have to be worried about getting better. :hugs:

Congrats on team pink and reaching the halfway mark Waiting :happydance:

Also congrats to Lightning on reaching the halfway mark, oh how time has flown. Winter is starting to rear it's neck and it seems like warm weather is on it's last legs here in South Africa, although we do have our warmer sunny days they seem to be getting fewer now which is amazing. :happydance:

AFM: I've started crocheting :haha: a little turquoise and grey blanket for baby, to pass the time as it does seem to drag a bit especially when mid week strikes. Now at least I have something to do when it's slow and quiet at work. 

Hope all you lovelies are doing well


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks Ladies :happydance: 

Wow quite a few of us with anterior placentas! Hope the rest of you feel more movement soon!

Congrats on team pink waiting! 
On the plus side you get to see your little one again in a couple of weeks! Hope everything is all good news though! 

Sounds like it will be very cute when finished mickels! And such a good idea. Fortunately my job in a toddler room in childcare is sooo busy that the weeks are going quite fast for me!


----------



## Ursaula

So good to hear all the exciting news! Congrats everyone!

Cookie: I've been thinking of you all day today, praying all will be well. I'm glad your doctor reacted quickly to the infection, glad you noticed quickly too!

AFM: 16w4d. Next Friday is gender scan. We did bloodwork on Monday for maternal screening (for chromosome abnormalities). We know baby will have something based on certain meds of mine. I'm nervous to find out what. Will be loved regardless though!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Mickels, that sounds lovely! I took up crocheting just a few months ago, I was too tired to keep it up in first tri though. I've started again in the last few weeks. Arthritis runs in my family so it is a practical hobby :) There are tons of free patterns on the internet for all kinds of fun stuff. I made my daughter a unicorn for her birthday!

I'm very relieved this morning. Just finished my appointment and everything is still measuring consistently. The fibroid that "appeared" last week was the same size maybe slightly smaller, so that's good. And I've only gained 1lb in the last month! Also got pretty confident confirmation we've got a :blue: on board, got a pretty clear potty shot! Bubs was being very active :)


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA... Ugh the cold has finally gotten me, I thought I had beat it for the whole season, but I wasn't so lucky after our great camping weekend. I think the rain and cold might have had something to do with it. I am trudging through and not taking any meds, just lots of water and soup and cough drops :)

So happy for all scans! and I hope everyone starts feeling lots of movement soon- I don't think this little bub ever sleeps. Constant.Movement.


----------



## mickels

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Mickels, that sounds lovely! I took up crocheting just a few months ago, I was too tired to keep it up in first tri though. I've started again in the last few weeks. Arthritis runs in my family so it is a practical hobby :) There are tons of free patterns on the internet for all kinds of fun stuff. I made my daughter a unicorn for her birthday!
> 
> I'm very relieved this morning. Just finished my appointment and everything is still measuring consistently. The fibroid that "appeared" last week was the same size maybe slightly smaller, so that's good. And I've only gained 1lb in the last month! Also got pretty confident confirmation we've got a :blue: on board, got a pretty clear potty shot! Bubs was being very active :)

A UNICORN!!! Oh be still my heart, that sounds absolutely too cute. I'm not that good at following patterns so my MIL gives me all kinds of tips when she learns new patterns. She recently taught me how to do the Popcorn blanket pattern and it's so adorable. I'll upload some photo's once I'm done. Also congrats on confidently being :blue: it's such exciting times for those of us finding out the gender of our bubs and I absolutely love hearing everyone's stories


----------



## amytrisha

MrsCletus I hope your better soon!! 

Ah I envy those of you who can crochet/knit it's something Ive tried many times but I definitely dont have a skill in it :lol: luckily know plenty of people who can knit cardigans and crochet blankets! 

Had my first midwife appointment today, they dont listen with the Doppler til 25 weeks so it was quite boring. I have protein in my urine so thats been sent off, hopefully not a UTI. BP was fine though and I finally found out why Ive got to see the consultant - my first trimester anxiety! Even though Im fine now, she said theyll likely just discharge me first visit. 
We finally bought our first baby item today! Just a blanket but I cant believe Ive made it this far without anything! OH is very set on waiting til we know the gender.. not long now!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Anyone else struggle with sleeping positions? I have a pregnancy pillow that I use for my fibromyalgia anyway, and always fall asleep on my side. However 90% of the time I will wake on my back!!! I don&#8217;t know what to do to stop! 

I have a really busy weekend travelling etc this weekend so I&#8217;m glad of the chance to not think about this upcoming week. I have a small reassurance scan on Monday, literally just to check he&#8217;s still okay, then on the 1st I have a full anatomy scan. I&#8217;m absolutely terrified! Doesn&#8217;t help that I barely feel any movement! A couple of small nudges here and there in an evening but it&#8217;s still so barely there it could be gas:( 

I hate this part. I just want to get past the anatomy scan so I can try to relax. We know it was Albies heart that failed, so I just need to know this little mans heart is okay so I can try to just enjoy the rest of the pregnancy! 
And hopefully feel movement soon!!!


----------



## elliecain

Sorry I&#8217;ve not been here. I&#8217;ve been having severe anxiety about this baby, that my midwife thinks is delayed PND and PTSD after what happened with my son. I&#8217;ve been referred to a specialist team and will meet someone next week. 
In other news, I had a private scan at 16+2 because I was so anxious and we found out we are expecting a little girl! I&#8217;m so happy because I&#8217;ve always imagined myself with a daughter and having one of each is a dream come true.
My NHS anomaly scan is next Friday. I&#8217;ll be 19+1. Terrified they will find something wrong, like in my frequent nightmares.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry to hear you're struggling with anxiety as well Ellie. :hugs: I hope you have good support. I've found it helpful to just look forward to set goals that are just 1 week out, then I feel like I can reach it and don't think too far or broad because that's when I start thinking of all the what ifs. My doctor also brought up Mindfulness as a coping strategy, she mentioned there are some free apps that can help you get recentered and calm when your worry starts to take over. 

Cookie, I wake up on my back frequently. I found putting a small pillow behind me helped as then I was never flat on my back.

I've been trying to keep the front page up to date but may have missed some updates. Could everyone please take a look and let me know if there's anything for me to change?


----------



## Ursaula

LilFooshFoosh: I do mindfulness practices daily! It's awesome to hear doctors recommending it.

Quick little update; Our gender scan has been moved up to Monday! I'm ecstatic. Also glad to hear some other gals have very active bellys. I thought mine was being over-active. If that's a thing.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all I'm really stressed about the labour and how baby is all the time it's not good, been a manic week this end x


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations on your baby girl Ellie <3


----------



## mickels

So sorry to hear about the anxiety Ellie, and congrats on the baby girl. 
hope everything is well with everyone else.

LilFoosh, could you please update my EDD to the 14th of September :hugs:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Everything went great. Hes looking fantastic, measuring spot on and moving around great (even though I still cant feel it &#128542;). She couldnt get a good picture because he kept moving and laying funny, but I wasnt expecting a picture anyway so even to get just 1 is great. (Its his back and ribs and I presume kidneys).

Just need to get through to next Tuesdays anatomy scan now!!! And breathe....
 



Attached Files:







02ED44C5-9582-4ED6-8C50-F361B1B90FE4.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dandi

Great news Cookie! My anatomy scan is next Tuesday as well and I&#8217;m still not feeling movement. I&#8217;m so anxious!


----------



## amytrisha

Again Dani Im chuffed for you <3 

Ee good luck to everyone whos anomaly scans are soon! And to those not feeling movement yet I hope it starts for you guys soon x 

Midwife called me today.. no infection in my urine! Overjoyed! Was dreading needing antibiotics again!! Phew.

Ive been ravenous recently, cant stop eating! Anyone the same?


----------



## Ursaula

Ultrasound gal is 90% positive we're having a GIRL! We will go back just to make sure. She also mentioned our baby is the most active one she's seen and she's been doing this for years...we have lots of photos. So excited!
 



Attached Files:







MASON_NICOLE_18.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10









MASON_NICOLE_1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Ursaula! that is fantastic news! 

Lol reading your post amytrisha made me go and get something to eat as yes I am always hungry at the moment! Yay for no infection and antibiotics!

Glad to hear all is well Cookie! That must put your mind at ease a little!


----------



## Joybell

Had a horrible afternoon today. Was feeling fine and was sitting in the car waiting for my son to finish at his football when I got a sudden cramp and pain in my lower back which spread to side. Tried a few stretches but it continued. Stood up and went in to collect my son and started seeing stars and feeling hot and faint.
Ended up fainting. Was given a seat, water and something sugary and the faintness cleared. Pain still remained. 

Midwife said probably a muscle spasm which is common and will take a few hours to clear. 

Pain is now clearing now I'm lying down with a hot water bottle but was so scared. 

Baby moving away and nice and loud on the doppler. I'm feeling movement too

Can't remember the last time I fainted. Just so scary. 

Hope you've all had better days than me!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That sucks Joybell! I've come close to fainting a couple of times on the stuffy, overcrowded subway and I get spasms in my right abdominal sometimes but it only lasts a few seconds. What happened to you sounds scary :( was it hot out? Hope it doesn't happen again and glad you are starting to feel better now


----------



## Joybell

Wasn't hot just normal Scotland! So odd. Pain subsided after an hour or two but then came back for a short time on other side then spread across back. Actually felt more like trapped wind by then. Feeling quite a few pops and airbubbles when moving around. 

Still not feeling entirely conformable but wouldn't say in pain massively right now. 
Hoping to be able to catch a few hours more sleep and wake up feeling normal

Thanks


----------



## elliecain

My anomaly scan is today!
I have been told to take a week off work and have been given lots of support to deal with my anxiety. They think it is delayed PTSD after what happened with my son. I have a 2 hour assessment with a mental health team on Wednesday to diagnose and then see about treatment. My midwife is keen to nip it in the bud now so it doesnt turn into PND later on. Im exhausted and work is so stressful at the moment so I accepted taking a week off.
Im so nervous and excited about the scan.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Good luck for everyone with scans! I have mine on Tuesday and I&#8217;m terrified. I just want everything to be okay. 

20 weeks today! I&#8217;m glad I got past the 19 week but still scared until they&#8217;ve confirmed he&#8217;s growing okay and his heart is okay. 

Still not feeling much in the way of movement :( it sucks as i just want to feel regular movement to know he&#8217;s okay! But at the moment it&#8217;s hit and my miss wether I feel him in the evenings. I think a combination of my placenta placement and 2 c sections has done it! I really hope soon it gets stronger and more obvious. I can hear him on the doppler and his heart rate it always between 130-150 so I know he&#8217;s okay, but I don&#8217;t want to keep using the Doppler, especially as it&#8217;s really not working so great now.

Argh!!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. We had our anatomy scan this week & baby girl looks perfect! <3 How much weight has everyone gained so far?? I'm at 12 lbs. My doc said it's within normal range, but I am not sure how I feel about it!


----------



## elliecain

My scan went really well and I also braved a visit to the SCBU. It was emotional but felt right. 
Baby girl was looking amazing, scratching her head with her foot, yawning massively and wriggling so much!

Snowbunny, I&#8217;m 7lb up at 19 weeks. With Finlo I was up about 17lb by now, but that was ivf meds too. I&#8217;ve gained the low end of normal and keep fluctuating. I&#8217;ve definitely not had the appetite I had with him but I&#8217;m surprised I&#8217;ve not gained more yet. I use this chart: https://www.calculator.net/pregnancy-weight-gain-calculator.html
 



Attached Files:







A5C2DB0A-3F85-4CC6-82E3-3F3CC3FB05D9.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5









5543F794-689A-4786-B475-07CF68CB05E7.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ursaula

Joybell: I hope those fainting spells pass. I have very dizzy moments as well but never have I fainted.

LilFooshFoosh: If you could put a little pink stork baby by my name on Sept. 29 I'd love it :) how's everything going?

Elliecain: So glad things are going well!

CookieDough: Fx'd everything is perfect come Tuesday.

Snowbunnie: I've lost 3lbs since becoming pregnant. With all the vomiting it's very hard to gain anything.


----------



## mickels

Joybell: That sounds so scary, hope you're feeling better now. Better keep something sugary and a bottle of water in the car or in your purse just to be on the safe side. Although I really do hope I doesn't happen again.

Snowbunny: I have lost 4.4lbs since I became pregnant. With all the nausea and vomiting it's been impossible to keep much in, but I have been doing better these last couple of weeks so hopefully I start picking up some lbs soon.

LilFoosh: Thanks for the update on the front page :hugs:


----------



## Lightning7

Joybell that sounds really scary! Hope it doesmt happen again for you! 

Cookie good luck with your scan! Elliecain and snowbunny glad your scans went well!

Snowbunny I have gained 2kg which is about 4.4 pounds according to google lol. I didnt have any vomiting or a whole lot of mornng sickness but my weight has been weird i gained some then it went back down lower then pre preg weight 2 weeks ago then started coming back a bit last week haha. I do have a lot of loose BM due to my IBS lately so it could be that.

Can anyone tell me if this sounds like braxton hixks contractions or something else? For the last 10 days or so i occasionally get this weird strong tightening of my lower tummy. Its usually when i bend over or something that seems to set it off. If i stop what im doing and sit for a min it goes away fine but if i keep bending or walking etc it goes away too but leads on to really bad stretching pains on my lower tummy. 

I also getting bad stretching pains on my lower tummy when i walk more then about 100 metres straight without stopping.


----------



## amytrisha

Snow&Ellie Im glad your scans went well! 

I hope your better now Joybell, that sounds scary! 

Definitely could be BH Lightning! :)


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Sounds like it could be braxton hicks and round ligament pain, I get it occasionally. It isn&#8217;t nice but normal. Talk to your midwife though if you&#8217;re concerned. 

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. I&#8217;m really nervous! I shouldn&#8217;t be as I&#8217;ve been feeling little kicks and prods every so often (nothing consistent or massively obvious) but at least I know he&#8217;s okay in there. I&#8217;m just dreading any bad news. Trying to stay calm and relax until afterwards x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Snow and Ellie on the good scans. Good luck with yours tomorrow Cookie!

We had a bit of a rough weekend, it was action packed and I feel like I need time off to recover! Next weekend is looking like it will be just as bad, so hopefully we are able to keep the week night activities to a minimum. I do not have a Thursday appointment this week as my anatomy scan is booked for the 8th, and everything has been pretty consistent everyone figures I'll be ok. I'm feeling pretty positive as well, so fingers crossed we don't get taken off-guard. 

I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## amytrisha

Good luck Dani :flow: 

Aw LilFoosh, mine is the 8th too and Im so excited but yet nervous for it! I hope you get some time to relax in between busy weekends!! 

OH has felt baby move a couple of times now!! Absolutely amazing. I managed to also catch baby moving on video &#128525; were super excited to find out for sure the gender (were 95% convinces were having a boy!) so we can start buying more clothes. Atm Im buying mostly grey/white :) weve bought nothing big yet though just a few vests, sleepsuits & a nursing pillow. Looking forward to getting the travel system, next2me crib & swing over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## alice1234

Good luck with your scan today Cookie! I'm sure all will be fine and lovely that you're feeling him move :)

How are we all coming up for or past the half way stage?? I feel like this is going much quicker than the last time!

We have our 20 week scan on 11th, at 21 weeks - still sticking firmly team yellow!

Sorry I'm not on her to catch up as often as I would like - I can't get onto the site from work, which is where I'd normally catch up during conference calls ;)

Did the FB group get started? Apparently that is okay for IT security, just not BnB! Would love to be part of it if someone can tell me how x


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah we have a fb group Alice, if you wanna add me as a friend on there I can add you to it. 
Facebook.com/aimdirectfire 
Should link you to my profile :)


----------



## Joybell

Glad everyone is getting on OK. Loads of scans happening and coming soon. Mine is on Friday - fingers crossed!

I've had a few dizzy spells since that horrible day last Thursday. Nothing major but still noticeable. Was doing the weekly shop today and felt dizzy and yuck, had to sit down and eat a banana. I'm wondering if it's blood pressure or low iron or something. 

My husband is worrying about me and wants to call midwife to see if she can check my blood pressure and maybe do a blood test. He feels I shouldn't be feeling this crappy so early, I didn't with my first. I'm anxious about calling and making a nuisance but I guess I really just need to call. 

Big worry in my head because of the dizziness is pre eclampsia or something but I've got no swelling and so forth.

Anyway sorry for the ramble! Just wanted to get it off my chest!


----------



## Joybell

So I got to see my midwife yesterday and it was nice and reassuring.
Baby fine, strong heartbeat and lots of movement. She found leukocytes in my urine so is sending away for tests for infection. She also took blood to test for iron levels and kidney function. Suspects anaemia or similar as its apparently quite common around 20weeks. Fingers crossed its something easy and resolvable!
Should find out in a few days.

Amytrisha-so lucky your partner has felt the baby already! I've had a few random strong kicks but husband not been quick enough. Soon hopefully.

Was your scan OK cookie?


----------



## xCookieDoughx

My scan was good, baby is fine! Got to go back in 2 weeks as he was moving too much and in a bad position for the heart and stomach checks. Although the whole experience wasn&#8217;t great, I was left angry and confused.

So I spent a lot of time the last couple of days thinking over what happened at my scan on tuesday, well after my scan, and I&#8217;m actually really angry about it all! This is my 4th baby so I know how things are supposed to go. I&#8217;ve been left with 2 more months until I see a midwife next, that&#8217;s unacceptable!! I didn&#8217;t have my urine checked, blood pressure checked, speak to a consultant. Nothing! I&#8217;m supposed to be going back in at 36 weeks (which is organised at the 20 week appointment) for my pre c section booking and testing etc but don&#8217;t know when that&#8217;s gonna happen now! And I didn&#8217;t get my MatB1 so hubby is gonna have to wait a bit longer to book paternity leave (which has to be done in the next 3-4 weeks max!).
So I&#8217;ve sent an email to the supervisor of midwifes at the hospital and hopefully someone will get back to me. What do you think? 

&#8220;Hello, 

I&#8217;m not sure if this is the best place to write this, and I will be contacting the maternity department directly also, however I feel this needs to be escalated.

Yesterday morning I had my 20 week anomaly scan at Lincoln County Hospital and was looking forward to speaking to a midwife regarding some concerns I had. Also to gain some reassurance as I had a 20 week loss last year. 

However, after being called in for my scan I was left even more anxious and worried than before I went in! The sonographer did her best but my baby was laid in a funny position so the heart and stomach could not be seen properly and a re scan was scheduled for 2 weeks time. But I could have done with some extra explanation and reassurance from someone as this is obviously a very sensitive time for me. 

I sat and waited, expecting to have my urine sample taken from me and tested and then to be called in to see a midwife to have my blood pressure checked and concerns addressed etc, but this is not what happened!!! I was moved to a separate ward (which I am told is normal for that day) and then basically forgotten about! The immunisation midwife came in, found my notes and told me I could have my whooping cough vaccine and then leave. I questioned about talking to a midwife to be told that they don&#8217;t do that any more and I would see my community midwife at my next appointment with her, in 8 weeks time!!!! 

This is unacceptable in my opinion. For anyone to have to wait that long without seeing a midwife (16-28 weeks) but especially for someone who has suffered such a late loss! 

So now I&#8217;m having to take a urine sample in to my doctors to be tested as I suffer frequent infections, and having to chase up the MatB1 that was supposed to be given to me and wasn&#8217;t so that maternity/paternity leave can be organised on time!!! 

I&#8217;m absolutely disgusted with the way the whole thing happened, and I left the hospital in tears. Reading my notes when I got home bought up so many questions that I had to seek reassurance from a private midwife/sonographer to stop me having a full blown anxiety attack. 

I feel this practice needs to change as it&#8217;s unacceptable. 

Thank you.

From, Danielle Gourlay.&#8221;


----------



## Joybell

We don't see midwifes like you do at the hospital after the scan so I'm not sure what's normal. Assume you know given that this is your 4th!
Are you sure you might not see someone after your rescan?

Either way it all sounds unacceptable for someone who has a straight forward history never mind yours.
I hope you hear back soon. 

Joy x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Yeah here, normally, after each scan you have a urine sample taken and then see a midwife who just checks you blood pressure and talks through concerns etc. The community midwives here are rubbish so basically I won&#8217;t see anyone now till I have to chase up my c section! My last community midwife appointment I was in and out in a couple of minutes and had to ask for my urine to be dipped. She just wanted you in and out as quick as possible! 

I understand if this is a new practice and if I had straight forward pregnancies I wouldn&#8217;t mind, but between a late loss and frequent infections and fluctuating blood pressure, all topped off with my extreme anxiety, I feel pushed aside and more like a problem no one wants :(


----------



## alice1234

amytrisha said:


> Yeah we have a fb group Alice, if you wanna add me as a friend on there I can add you to it.
> Facebook.com/aimdirectfire
> Should link you to my profile :)

Thanks!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Glad everything is ok Cookie. But it sucks they weren't able to get good shots of everything. When I had mine with my daughter they scanned me for over an hour and then when I went to see the doctor for the results afterwards, the doctor said the shots were all blurry and they couldn't see anything. I had to have the whole thing redone! Totally understand being left in limbo and it's not fun.

It's also frustrating that you aren't getting the care you feel you should be, especially coming off a 2nd trimester loss, you'd think they'd be a little more on the ball. Good for you for complaining. If you don't get the response you want, could you go in? It's much harder to say no to the anxious pregnant lady standing in front of you than to just ignore an email.

Joybell, I'm glad your scan went well. Hopefully the labs come back ok.

I do not have an appointment today and it feels weird. 

And this might be TMI for some people, so fair warning to skip the next part if you are so inclined- I also feel bad for DH because I am super horny basically all the time, but I don't feel up to having him join me, I've just been taking care of it myself! We talked a little about it this morning (not for the first time), he totally understands and says he can deal with this one thing since I'm dealing with everything else so well. I'm still worried about infection so I won't allow anything in my hooha and don't want to take any chances at this point since we've been doing so well this time, I also have been having hip pain and (more TMI) I've got a butt bubble (I refuse to call it by it's real names!) which is totally not attractive and is super uncomfortable so I don't want him looking or going anywhere near my lower bits AT ALL. I also normally don't have much of a gag reflex, but when I'm pregnant even brushing my teeth sets it off sometimes, so that's out too. :sad: poor guy 

Counting down the days to my anatomy scan! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I think we just named our baby! I'm so excited, we were not agreeing at all before. I'm going to give it a few more weeks to make sure it sticks, but I feel like it will!! :happydance:


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies- so sorry that I have been MIA for over a week. Things at work have just been so crazy, and DH started working 2nd shift which is (2pm-10pm) so I am all by myself when I get home with the kiddos as well. 

Cookie- I am so sorry you had to endure that kind of treatment. Here in the states, I see the midwive or doc every 4 weeks until the 28 weeks... then every 2 weeks from 28 to 34 weeks, then every week from 34 until birth. So I am thinking it is much different than that for you. My scans have all been with a hospital, but I have at least seen a doc/midwife either the same day or within a week of the scan. I am hoping they will give you the attention that you deserve. Try to remain calm in the meantime and LilFoosh said- maybe go in face to face. They may not be able to turn you away. (take DH with you as well maybe??)

LilFoosh- I completely understand on your TMI post- DH and I were going great at first but now I just lose all energy. Its not that I'm not into it- I just have zero energy, but I will be trying my best to get him more time in the next few weeks. 
And yay for picking a name!! Its exciting right? We are still pretty confident in our names however not telling a soul (you ladies are the only people that know) 

AFM- baby is moving SO much like literally will wake me up from a dead sleep even. I haven't had much round ligament pain lately so I am VERY happy about that!! but I am growing (well my belly) at an alarming rate. The midwife said completely normal- but I feel like I am ballooning out. Its all in the belly, but still.. 

I have my next apt next week and we will be scheduling the glucose test that day... ugh, one of my least favorite tests. However we will also be scheduling another scan as the specialist I saw for the anatomy scan suggested one every 6-8 weeks!! That was on the 4th of April I think- so 6 weeks will be 16 May... 

Hope everyone is having a great day today and so crazy that we are all pretty much at the half way point or beyond now!


----------



## mickels

Hi guys, I've been feeling so much better since the Doctor gave me the anti-nausea meds at our gender scan 3 weeks ago. I think they took a while to really start working, also thinking I might have gained those 4.4lbs back in the last week, because I have been eating like a pig:haha: (which is probably a good thing). 

LilFoosh: So exciting that you guys picked a name, we've had ours since the beginning. We picked a unisex name so we knew that the gender scan wouldn't change anything, except for now buying astronomical amounts of boy clothes (I cant walk past cute clothes and not buy them). Which means I've already got enough for the first 0-9 months (writing that just seems insane):dohh:

AFM: I've got my next appointment with the Doctor on Monday (7th May). I'm kinda in the same boat as Mrscletus as I also see the doctor every 4 weeks until 32 weeks from then on every 2 weeks. I don't know how it works where you're at Cookie, but here in SA the pregnancy- and child care is set at a very high standard. When you're sick the Doctor wants to see you immediately and depending on what the illness is (i.e Urinary infection etc. the ones you have to take antibiotics for) you also get referred for a scan before you get your antibiotics and after you've finished them. But I do understand why you are so upset,(as this is your 4th you should know exactly how it works) I would be too, but just hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Lightning7

Joybell - fingers crossed for you that it is something as simple as low iron!

Cookie - I hope they take you seriously and let you see a midwife sooner! Thats crazy not sure how it works over there but here we see the MW at 12ish weeks (but mine was 15) then 20 weeks to discuss scan results then 28 weeks, then around 31, 34, and every 1 to 2 weeks from there.

Yay for a name LilFooshFoosh!! It seems like hubby and I will never agree on names lol he has sooo few to suggest but doesn't like any of my suggestions! :wacko: hoping we can at least have a few we agree on by the time baby comes haha

Mrscletus - mine is crazy active too and wakes me up.. the anterior placenta doesnt seem to be slowing bubba down at all now! It kicks so hard i can see the movement on my belly and feel it on the outside and I'm sure it thinks my bladder is a trampoline haha! Hubby still cant really feel it though! Though he can see it kick!

Mickels - so glad to hear you are feeling so much better! And are finally able to eat! 

For me, the BH contractions seem to have slowed a bit which is nice got one today and suddenly realised i hadnt had one in a while. Still getting ligament pains though and the hip pains are getting worse. Now its carrying over to the next day after any bad nights sleep giving me pain with walking so hopefully that settles soon! 

Excited to be almost 23 weeks! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lightning7

Good luck with your scans this week LilFooshFoosh Amy and Alice! :happydance:


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks Lightning! Good luck ladies! Mines at 9am, I should be sleeping but Im nervous! :lol:


----------



## Lightning7

amytrisha said:


> Thanks Lightning! Good luck ladies! Mines at 9am, I should be sleeping but Im nervous! :lol:

Aww I'm sure it will go amazingly for you!!


----------



## amytrisha

Were having a healthy baby BOY! If you could update me on front page lilfoosh! :blue:


----------



## mickels

amytrisha said:


> Were having a healthy baby BOY! If you could update me on front page lilfoosh! :blue:


Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Joybell

Congrats on the boys!

Midwife confirms all fine with my blood and urine so no explanation to the fainting. Happened again almost when I was on the toilet a few days ago. She suspects it'll improve as I progress. She mentioned middle of pregnancy is worst for varying blood pressure and etc. Who knows. I've been feeling better and less tired so fingers crossed!

Seeing my consultant today for first time- I'm high risk due to my emergency section with my son and maybe because of my slightly high BMI?
Have been told to allow up to three hours for the appointment so goodness knows what they do. I've heard its a bit of a waste of time. Hopefully I don't spend the appointment getting lectured on my weight. 

Hope all is well with you lot :)


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you both! And thanks for updating me on the front page Foosh :) 
Ive attached a photo of a scan photo comparison of Finley and baby #2. I can definitely see a resemblance already!! They have the same lips and nose. Crazy! Im super excited now!! 

Joybell I hope your consultant apt went well!
 



Attached Files:







C419BF44-FB2D-4CB5-AD69-0701A1151584.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Joybell

Those pics looks so similar amy- the little mouth!

My consultant went well- she was super nice and no mention of my weight. She chatted through options of elective section or natural labour without pushing her opinions on me. I was fairly set on just booking in a section after my sons birth but she's gave me a lot to think about.
With my son I was in labour for 24 hours and wouldn't progress beyond 8cm and ended up with emergency section - i was totally wrecked. Wasn't allowed to eat sleep or move from the bed during that labour which sucked. Turns out he was back to back and his head not fully engaging.
She suggests trying natural labour for say 4 hours and going for the section if I'm not progressing or there's a suggestion of going onto a drip or similar. Also straight to c section if I have to be induced.

Really nervous at the idea of doing it naturally!


----------



## amytrisha

Im sure whatever you decide will be best! They do say every labour is different but I definitely understand your fears :hugs: 
Ive heard planned sections are far more relaxed than emergency though so I get why youd want one as opposed to chancing natural etc.. 


So similar! Its amazing. Cant wait to meet him, feel like time is flying now! :cloud9:


----------



## Joybell

Anyone else who has kids getting the absolute fear of the tiredness of having a newborn?
My son is 5 and randomly gets up during the night for 10-20min and that kills me just now. Never mind the thought of being up multiple times to feed a baby.
Logically I know I'm already tied because I'm pregnant and that makes it seem worse but it's really terrifying me the thought!

My son was a terrible sleeper- hopefully I'm due a good one this time :/


----------



## elliecain

Yes, I&#8217;m dreading the sleepless nights! I breastfed Finlo and will also breastfeed Kirree. I think I was quite lucky because he was awful for a couple of months and then started to get into a routine. He first slept through at 8 months and now (at 15 months) will sleep through 12+ hours every night. He only wakes if he&#8217;s ill. I hope Kirree is as easy!


----------



## Peonies83

I have an ultrasound scheduled tomorrow, so I am very excited to see our little girl! I have a little picture frame for designed to hold an ultrasound photo! Hopefully I get a good picture tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA, there's an ad on the main page that's been playing up for me at work and I've been busy in the evenings, so have only had time to read! 

Congrats on the boy amytrisha!

Good luck tomorrow peonies.

Both my kids were good sleepers, I'm slightly concerned our luck won't hold out, but I'm hoping this lo just goes with the flow- we've got a pretty good routine.

My anatomy scan was OK, but they didn't get everything so I'll have to go back on the 24th. My cervix measurement was also down 7 mms in 1.5 weeks, so I'm still going to be monitored weekly. We are hoping it was just because it was a different tech and machine, that it was more conservative. Not a great scan, but trying to just stay calm and ride it out. I've got a letter to go straight up to the prenatal ward if I have to go in to emerg, so that helps.

Hope all those celebrating Mother's Day this weekend are pampered!


----------



## amytrisha

Good luck with the rescan Foosh and good luck today Peonies!! 

Im dreading the sleepless nights! Fin didnt sleep through til around 2 years and even then had the odd night. I always wondered if it was because I breastfed.. Im gonna breastfeed this time too so hopefully not lol! 
Fin starts schools a couple of weeks before baby is due so well have 9am-3pm for naps if needs be!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I have a re scan on Tuesday as they couldn&#8217;t get everything at mine either, he was in a funny position the whole time, typical! 

Don&#8217;t worry Amy, I breast fed both of mine exclusively and both had completely opposite sleeping patterns so it&#8217;s definitely not down to breastfeeding. I&#8217;ll be breastfeeding again also. My babies have cmpa and reflux so I have to breastfeed wether I like it or not haha! I&#8217;ve alwats wanted too as that&#8217;s what&#8217;s best for me, however even if i didn&#8217;t I wouldn&#8217;t have a choice lol! 

I&#8217;ve been having extra bad anxiety lately :( I&#8217;ve felt more movement which is awesome, however as soon as I don&#8217;t feel any for ages I get panicky and am running for my doppler. I just can&#8217;t wait until he&#8217;s bigger and I can feel all his movements behind my placenta as at the moment if he turns into my placenta I can&#8217;t feel a thing :(


----------



## BeachBaby655

Hi Ladies! Sorry I have been so out of the loop! had some health things for me (not the baby) that my doctor really scared me with but thankfully everything is fine! 

We had our 20 week scan and baby is a healthy Boy!!! i also have an anterior placenta but little one is super active so I've felt a couple kicks and movements! 

love seeing everyones scans! hope everything is well! 

Anyone pick out baby room themes yet? its so hard to decide!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

xCookieDoughx said:


> I have a re scan on Tuesday as they couldnt get everything at mine either, he was in a funny position the whole time, typical!

My baby is in probably the worst position possible, the US tech kept letting me know...he is transverse and back to back, he's also got his face squished into the placenta (anterior and low still) :dohh: He's been in this same position the whole time, just flipped which side his head was on once.

Amytrisha, mine were both bf and, like I said, both were excellent sleepers. I put it down to my husband's genes- he sleeps like a log and is out within 5 mins of his head hitting the pillow (2 of his 3 sisters are the same). I, on the other hand, am a terrible sleeper! 

Glad everything turned out OK Beach! We're keeping our room neutral, it's a medium gray colour atm. I'm thinking of just adding soft gray and cream coloured accents.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

BeachBaby655 said:


> Anyone pick out baby room themes yet? its so hard to decide!

This one is going to be sharing with my youngest so only gets half a room haha! But each of our children have animals and themes based on that. So our oldest is a dinosaur and has a green theme. Our daughter is a bumblebee so has a yellow and black theme. And this little man is a lion so an orange theme :)


----------



## mickels

BeachBaby655 said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry I have been so out of the loop! had some health things for me (not the baby) that my doctor really scared me with but thankfully everything is fine!
> 
> We had our 20 week scan and baby is a healthy Boy!!! i also have an anterior placenta but little one is super active so I've felt a couple kicks and movements!
> 
> love seeing everyones scans! hope everything is well!
> 
> Anyone pick out baby room themes yet? its so hard to decide!

Congrats on the boy!:happydance:

We've had our themes picked out pretty much from the start, so we're already done painting. Little Skyler's room is damn near done, light grey (elephants) with turquoise accents. 

Hubby felt baby kick for the first time on Friday evening and his face was priceless. This is our first so we're enjoying every moment, even the mood swings and sickness:dohh:. It'll all be worth it in the end


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Okay so a little tmi maybe..... sex!

I&#8217;m absolutely petrified! In missionary I&#8217;m scared the baby will get squashed, spooning is very uncomfortable and in doggy I&#8217;m terrified something&#8217;s gonna happen to him from the vigorous shaking back and forth lol!

But in all seriousness, I full on burst into tears this morning when DH tried to have sex with me. He&#8217;s getting angry with the lack of it but I&#8217;m just too scared to do it. With losing albie and then all the spotting etc I had at the beginning of this one I&#8217;m just thinking of the worst case scenario. 

My anxiety is very high anyway but I think if we had sex and then baby moved into a position I couldn&#8217;t feel kicks (which he does a lot) then I&#8217;d end up driving myself crazy wth panic. 

I&#8217;m also angry with DH for being angry with me! I feel like he should understand and be patient, not huff and puff and swear etc when I turn him down. I&#8217;ve explained my fears and he thinks it&#8217;s silly as he doesn&#8217;t believe anything will happen, but I&#8217;m scared it will :(


----------



## amytrisha

He definitely shouldnt be angry with you over it :nope: 
Maybe speak to your midwife for some reassurance if thatd help? 
Weve not been having it as much but when we do its either missionary but him upright so hes not actually lay on me or doggy. Ill only do it if hes just out of the bath too :lol: 


Were not doing a nursery. We did with fin and he stayed in our room til he was almost 2 :haha: so not wasting the time this time! 
Were currently decorating though our living room, think Im nesting. I want so much doing to the house so its all fresh for when we have a new baby here. When I say we are decorating I obviously mean OH. Me and fin have spent most of the time outside or upstairs out of the way!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

On Saturday night, pretty much right after my last comment, I felt baby flip! :haha: typical child. Pretty sure he is head down now and I'm finding his hb with the Doppler right in the middle at the bikini line, so that seems to back up my suspicion. It was the weirdest feeling and woke me up from a dead sleep, then I had immediate heartburn and nausea while he settled. :dohh:

Cookie, that's unfortunate that he's getting upset. You have to weigh the risks and be able to live with yourself if something did "happen" afterwards. With our loss I found it very difficult not to blame myself, even though I know I didn't do anything wrong, I couldn't have prevented it and I did everything I could to try to save him. That is where I take comfort. If I *had* done something I wasn't totally comfortable with and then I'd gone into labour, I don't know how I would be able to live with myself. My DH looks at things the same way- if I'm not comfortable with it he isn't going to push because if the worst did happen he would feel like it was his fault. Maybe he just needs to look at things from a different angle? Or maybe you could come to a compromise that you are both ok with (that doesn't necessarily involve penetration)?


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies. Hope everyone had a good weekend. We had a wonderful time celebrating Mother's Day and my son's First Eucharist yesterday. The rest of the weekend was preparing for it. I made my first "from scratch" cake- and it turned out great. I made it cross shaped, and double layer (without a cross shaped pan)!! 

I don't know what the correct transition is to go from First Communion to sex with DH... so I will just jump into it :lol:

Cookie, I have found that I am most comfortable with me on top.. that way I am in control of how fast or slow we go. We haven't had as much as prior to being pregnant, but we are still pretty active. Honestly I have found that I sleep WAY better if we have sex, so that is another incentive. 

However, I wouldn't be doing it if I wasn't comfortable, and DH should NOT be getting upset with you over it. I think what Foosh said about a compromise may be an option for you, I know no one likes to, but oral may be an option?? Just my 2 cents. But I would also talk to your midwife and see what she suggests... and for real, you have to be comfortable or its not enjoyable, and what fun is that for either partner. I hope he comes around. (no pun intended)


----------



## elliecain

I also breastfed Finlo (only just weaned at 14.5 months due to the colostrum) and he didn&#8217;t sleep through until 8 months but now does 12/13 hours straight. I hope Kirree is as good!
We don&#8217;t have sex when I&#8217;m pregnant as I mc my first the day after a vigorous session so we are both too scared. I then lose my libido for a few months so we know we are set for another dry year. It went OK last time so I&#8217;m not too worried!!!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Ah all those rooms sound so cute! And skyler is such a cute name! We are thinking Logan Alexander for our little man. Its DHs Grandfathers middle name and my fathers middle name together so it has meaning too ;) 

As for the sex situation so not ok for him to get upset about! I think the compromise idea is a good!


----------



## mrscletus

DH and I are currently handling the baby room issue. He thinks its a good idea to move ds from his room and redo that one.. however we would be moving ds to current office. So why not just move baby to the office? Why make things complicated. BTW, ds has a huge bed that has dresser and storage underneath so would need completely taken apart to move and then set back up. Just seems so much easier to put baby in the current office. I am trying to convince him. 

We are going with grey/white then when the babes is born we will add either pink or teal accents. I found super cute bedding with animals and chevrons on Amazon and just fell in love! Fitting for either boy or girl... although Im really starting to think this is a boy... just getting that feeling. 

In other news... the heat and humidity are going up and that makes me so uncomfortable. Hoping the whole summer isnt like this! How is everyone else dealing with summer temps?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

mrsc is there a size difference in the rooms? can DH explain why he wants to do it that way? We did end up moving our son into the "empty" (guest) room and our daughter into his nursery room when she was born, but the "big boy bed" was already in the guest room and the crib was already in the nursery, so when we did it, it meant we didn't need to move furniture around! This time we moved our daughter into the room with my son (now dubbed the "big kid room") by adding a loft bed over the captains bed that was already in there...both kids got bed upgrades and helped redecorate the room to make it theirs instead of just DS's. The other room remains the nursery. Once the baby is older we will look at the rooming sitch again and likely give DD the nursery room while the boys can share the bigger room. That turned into a long explanation!

Had an appointment yesterday and was very relieved to see that the tech at my anatomy scan had measured short, so cervix is still nice and long...not shortening at a frightening speed! Also got confirmation that baby has sort of turned, but he is on a diagonal and now facing my spine. all in all, good news for the weekend.

Anyone doing anything special? Wedding watchers?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It's been pretty quiet in here lately. I hope everyone is doing well! Cookie, how are you holding up? You had a follow up scan coming up didn't you?

I'm looking forward to getting past viability! Almost there :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey! It has been quite quiet in there of late!

Not long till V day LilFoosh! Will come and go before you know it!

How is everyone holding up, do you think the time is going fast or slow? I feel like its going super quick at the moment in some ways. When I think to myself I am only 25.5 weeks that feels like still have ages to go, then realise that equates to 3 month ends (I do accounts for people) and that doesnt seem like long at all considering I need to train someone to do it for the month that I cant!

Brought a moses basket today so feel like I have done something towards being ready. Want to get things set up but then worry I will have it done too early and then it will drag lol!


----------



## mickels

waiting2c said:


> Hey! It has been quite quiet in there of late!
> 
> Not long till V day LilFoosh! Will come and go before you know it!
> 
> How is everyone holding up, do you think the time is going fast or slow? I feel like its going super quick at the moment in some ways. When I think to myself I am only 25.5 weeks that feels like still have ages to go, then realise that equates to 3 month ends (I do accounts for people) and that doesnt seem like long at all considering I need to train someone to do it for the month that I cant!
> 
> Brought a moses basket today so feel like I have done something towards being ready. Want to get things set up but then worry I will have it done too early and then it will drag lol!

Feels like time is flying by. I also figured it was going slow at first, but then I realized I've got about 16 weeks to go and if you take into consideration that my second and third scans are 14 weeks apart and it's now only 4 weeks to my next scan then those 16 weeks are going to fly right by as well.:happydance:

I know how you feel about being done too early, we've only got to get a stroller and then we have everything we need for baby Skyler. I try not to go into the nursery as often, because then I sit in there for a little while and expect hours to be past:dohh: but it's nice to be done early because then if you did forget something it's not too late to get it


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

So far I've felt like it was going slow, but I'm enjoying it as this is my last. This is the first time I have been wishing away the time. I also feel like it's going to speed up now as the weather is getting hotter here and summers always seem to go by quickly!

We have some stuff but, since we were undecided on how many kids we were having, we gave away most of our baby stuff after DD was born. I've only bought a few small things though as we know 4 people who've had babies in the last year and have offered us items, it's just a matter of collecting. I totally want to buy ALL the things!! :haha:


----------



## mickels

LilFooshFoosh said:


> We have some stuff but, since we were undecided on how many kids we were having, we gave away most of our baby stuff after DD was born. I've only bought a few small things though as we know 4 people who've had babies in the last year and have offered us items, it's just a matter of collecting. I totally want to buy ALL the things!! :haha:


Same here... We've been fortunate enough that we only bought three tracksuits and one Babygro, but baby's closet is stocked since my sister, sil and three of my friends have dropped off boxes of baby clothes. The amount of clothes that little man has at the moment is insane. It almost makes me jealous, I wish I had that much clothes:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Oh yeah we are the same with the amount of clothes we have, we got given heaps when we had the other kids and have held on to everything till sure we are done (this is definitely the last one). Unpacked the clothes on the weekend and this girl has more onsies that any one person could ever wear! its insane!

Its weird hearing you all talk about summer coming and nicer weather, we are entering winter here and have had a week of thunderstorms and hail. I dont mind though, I like the hunkering down and keeping warm part of winter, plus ours are mild compared to most around the world. We don't even get snow where I live.


----------



## mickels

waiting2c said:


> Oh yeah we are the same with the amount of clothes we have, we got given heaps when we had the other kids and have held on to everything till sure we are done (this is definitely the last one). Unpacked the clothes on the weekend and this girl has more onsies that any one person could ever wear! its insane!
> 
> Its weird hearing you all talk about summer coming and nicer weather, we are entering winter here and have had a week of thunderstorms and hail. I dont mind though, I like the hunkering down and keeping warm part of winter, plus ours are mild compared to most around the world. We don't even get snow where I live.

Same here... We're entering colder weather as well. I kinda like the fact that I'll have my heavily pregnant months in the winter, because I'm more of a cold weather person. We don't get snow where we live either, but it does get rather cold


----------



## Lightning7

Hi everyone, sorry i havent spojen much, I read everything but sometimes dont have a chance to chat haha! 

We are heading into winter here too.. the last week the temp has really dropped in the mornings even though its not winter yet! It was 7° celcius when i had to get up for work some of the days. It doesnt get cold enough for snow where i live either but our summers go into the mid 40s in celcius so when it drops below 10 it sure feels cold lol. I love winter though! Apart from that im good at catching every cold that comes around :haha:

Since 20 weeks the time has seemed to slow right down so im hoping it speeds up again lol. Almost at 26weeks now so getting close to that 3rd trimester!

Hubby has finished painting baby room and now we just have to find some more furniture to finish setting it up. We have the cot, change table and a shelf to put toys on and have ordered a chest of drawers. Its quite a big room though so i feel like it needs something else too haha but unsure what! 

As to clothes i have a cpl boxes from my sister probably about 50/50 gender neutral and boy stuff cause she had a little boy and a few little outfits i have bought cause they are cute and on sale. Apart from that we will just wait and see what it is before we buy more! 

Enjoying feeling baby move pretty much constantly now. Makes me a lot less worried then the first 19/20 weeks! Seems the anterior placenta isnt really affecting the movement anymore as I'm feeling it everywhere, very active little bubba!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's fun, Lightning! My DH was excited when I said I didn't want to redo the nursery this time :haha: I told him I wanted a new chair though because we were using an antique wood rocker, which is not very comfortable for feeding. So we ordered a gliding recliner the other day, it should be delivered this week!

I like having all of the seasons here, even crummy cold winter days because they make you appreciate the nicer days. It's supposed to feel like 38 degrees here today (that's 100.4 fahrenheit for the US ladies), technically it's only going to get to 32 or 35, though I don't know why they bother to track that as no one cares what the actual temp is if it feels hotter. 

I have also started feeling pretty consistent movements, DH & DS have felt the baby too; DD won't sit still long enough, I'm thinking when the baby gets a little bigger she'll catch one.


----------



## waiting2c

Well I am undergoing my GTT test now, I have to go straight to the two hour one because my babies have always been big. Have not long had the drink and already feel awful. 

Am concerned I will fail it this time as have felt so thirsty lately. Have no idea what happens from here if I do.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

waiting2c said:


> Well I am undergoing my GTT test now, I have to go straight to the two hour one because my babies have always been big. Have not long had the drink and already feel awful.
> 
> Am concerned I will fail it this time as have felt so thirsty lately. Have no idea what happens from here if I do.

I have to have the two hour one next week, its normal practice here now to skip the one hour one. I have had it each time and each time Ive had several symptoms of GD but never actually had it. So Im keeping my fingers crossed itll be the same this time :) 

My anterior placenta is really starting to get me down, its complete fundal anterior so completely covering the front and top and even though I do feel movement, its very infrequent. And at 25 weeks i want to be feeling more! I go into panic mode and rip my doppler out when I havent felt anything for a few hours. If I rang the assessment centre each time I was concerned about movement Id never leave there!!! I have a midwife appointment in just over 3 weeks so if the movement hasnt picked up by then then Ill see what my options are in regards to extra monitoring etc. Obviously if movements stopped completely then Id go and get checked. 

Argh this whole pregnancy thing stresses me out! I have ANOTHER infection so more anti biotics:( I just want it to be September already! This is my last for definite and I wanted to enjoy it the best I could, but I seem to be more stressed out than ever!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

good luck with your GTTs! I think they are pushing mine to 28 weeks, which is fine by me!

Just got back from an echo since they were never able to get clear shots of baby's heart. All clear! Phew- DH said he wasn't worried but got emotional when I messaged him to let him know the doctor said baby's perfect. 

Cookie, I get you with the anterior placenta! Mine's the same- in front up to the top. It's hard not to stress but I can usually feel movements lower down and to the sides regularly about 30 minutes after eating. Have you noticed any patterns to the movement you've felt?


----------



## Lightning7

LilFoosh it was actually hubby that insisted he wanted to paiint the nursery :haha: i was happy just to get matching furniture and such but it does look nice! 

Good luck with your GTT results ladies i had to have an early one due to family history at 18 weeks which i JUSt passed by the skin of my teeth :nope: the first part before drink was only 0.01 under being diagnosed however the two after the drink were totally fine.. MW said unfortunately that means my diet is fine but its my hormones so i will always go borderline under or over :dohh: then i found out if you have to do it early they still repeat it at 28 weeks so i am worried I'll get the borderline over result next time, and i really dont wanna drink that stuff again its awful.. :sick: they only do the 2 hour tests here too, no easy quick one!

Cookie sorry to hear the placentas still blocking so much movement! :nope: Thats so hard i would be going crazy if i couldnt feel it regularly. Such a blessing that you have the doppler though to tell he is still ok! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh I hope you dont have to do it again Lightning! It really is the most awful drink, I worked out that there is 18.75 tsp of sugar in it (the one I had anyway). I would never ever ever drink anything with anything close to that much sugar in it. No wonder our bodies hate it!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, we have a long weekend here but I am having to get some work done so its kinda moot anyway lol.


----------



## Lightning7

waiting2c said:


> Gosh I hope you dont have to do it again Lightning! It really is the most awful drink, I worked out that there is 18.75 tsp of sugar in it (the one I had anyway). I would never ever ever drink anything with anything close to that much sugar in it. No wonder our bodies hate it!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend, we have a long weekend here but I am having to get some work done so its kinda moot anyway lol.

Its a horrible amount of sugar.. i cant even stomach more than half a can of softdrink cause i find them too sweet im really not a sweet drinks sort of person :nope:

Yeah i already have the form to do it again they said everyone needs to do it at 28 weeks regardless of if they had an early one :( 

But i spent the whole 2 hours last time trying not to throw up the drink and with reflux with the taste constantly coming back in my mouth so im not looking forward to it especially as my heartburn and reflux and gag reflex are sooooo bad atm i feel like im almost guaranteed to throw it up if not feel even more miserable.. if THAT is even possible :dohh: :nope:

So I am now at 27 weeks and looking at next week going do i book in or do i just forget and put it off a few weeks.. :haha:


----------



## Ursaula

Love reading about everyones experiences.

I had strep throat a few weeks back (normal for me as it's chronic). It was the worst I've ever had as it spread to my lungs. My tongue started getting very painful and peeling off! Vitamin A + C deficiency apparently. Everything was healed after treatment for about 3 days and then my tongue started again. I'm on week 2 of more medications to try to calm it down. I'm awake about 3 hours a day.

Point of rant is to get you gals to make sure you're getting all vitamins and amounts needed! I take prenatal vitamins but it has barely any vitamin A+C. Check with your doctors.

On the note of the glucose testing, how much fluid do we have to drink? My ob/gyn said I'll do it next appointment. I'm very concerned though as I had a stomach surgery two years back. I can only take in so much before it comes back up. I am already screwed on sugar content as anything over about 12 grams makes me VIOLENTLY ill. Pain, vomiting.

Back to bed...


----------



## amytrisha

Hope those who need a GTT get normal results! 

I am here, more reading as not much to report! Plodding along nicely lol. Just passed viability day which was a big relief. 

Glad to see were all doing good :)


----------



## Joybell

Anyone in UK done the glucose 2 hour test recently? I've never done one(wasn't mentioned in my last pregnancy). Mine is Thurs. Is it just lucozade? I like that but I'm worried it's going to be something disgusting!


----------



## waiting2c

I failed my GTT :-(

Apparently its my fasting result which is abnormal not the one after two hours. Not sure what that all means but apparently am being referred to someone and should get an appointment in a week.

i am not convinced on it all as I ended up getting a cold/virus come on the same day that I had the tests done and have really been battling it since and am not sure if this could have impacted the results. Trying to view it as a good thing that I might get monitored better/more rather than a bad thing!

Joybell - if the UK is similar to here its like drinking sweet flat lemonade. Its not great but its not like a foul taste, just very sweet.


----------



## mickels

Congrats on all who passed the GTT. So sorry you failed yours Waiting :hugs:

AFM: I've been in and out of the emergency room the past week. Had a respiratory tract infection and got antibiotics for it, which has not worked at all, then I started spotting and it was back to emergency. All is well with babe, but I got diagnosed with preeclampsia, which was a little bit of a shock. I got referred to a high risk clinic and I have to be there tomorrow (7 June) so they can monitor my blood pressure with this new medication I just got, and they'll probably give me more antibiotics for the RTI that hasn't passed yet. At least I got to see the Little one again yesterday, when they did a sonar to rule out placental abruption and placenta previa, I'm told he's a tall child already. His height is already measuring at 28 weeks which is so wild. 

Hope all of you have had a better week than me


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh Mikels that sounds awfully scary! Glad things are okay with baby. Hope the medication helps with the blood pressure and things can be kept under control till closer to d date!!!


----------



## mickels

waiting2c said:


> Gosh Mikels that sounds awfully scary! Glad things are okay with baby. Hope the medication helps with the blood pressure and things can be kept under control till closer to d date!!!

Words can't describe how scary it was, but once I knew everything was perfectly fine with the little one, it was like a weight lifted from my shoulders. Now I've just got to take extra care of myself:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2c

You definitely do! Lots of reason to put your feet up and relax!

Let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow!


----------



## mickels

waiting2c said:


> You definitely do! Lots of reason to put your feet up and relax!
> 
> Let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow!

I'll definitely let you guys know, we've all become part of a family here at babyandbump it would feel so wrong not to let family know


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Joybell, here it's like flat orange soda...I find it's a little thicker like medicine though. Blurgh

Sorry waiting :( it is strange that it's just your fasting number though! Are they checking again later or for anything else?

Mickles, that is terrifying! So glad you are getting appropriate care, and it's really good that you got diagnosed now so the doctors know to keep watch. :hugs: That is a tall bubba :)


----------



## mickels

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Mickles, that is terrifying! So glad you are getting appropriate care, and it's really good that you got diagnosed now so the doctors know to keep watch. :hugs: That is a tall bubba :)

It really was and I'm so thankful they caught it early. It's totally my husband's child though, I'm a shortstack :haha: @ 5f2in, he's about 6ft7


----------



## Lightning7

Joybell - for me it was like a flat soft drink with wayyy too much sugar in it. Which made it taste thick texture cause that much glucose couldnt dissolve properly. 

Ursuala - i think it was like 75grams sugar/glucose whatever it is in maybe a 150 or 200ml bottle? It wasnt huge but was so grossly sweet :sick: 

Waiting2c - so sorry to hear you failed yours. Dunno if it helps but one of my midwives told me the fasting level is based on your hormones and the ones after the drink are based on your diet, so passing the ones after the drink show your diet is good but unfortunately the fasting one is hormones so is hard to control. I only just made it with the fasting one. 

My usual midwife had a look at my early GTT results at my last antenatal appt this week (she was away at previous one) and she said looking at the levels she will be extremely surprised if i pass next time :nope: as the results are higher than most ladies :( really dont wanna get diagnosed!

Mickels - sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but glad they caught it early! And yay for seeing bub again! Good to hear that your little one is growing so well too. All the best with your appointment today hope it goes well!


----------



## mickels

So the appointment went better than expected, seems like the preeclampsia medication is working which is good. I got to listen to baby's heartbeat for about 30 minutes which was really cool, he was also really active this morning during my appointment. Thank you so much for all the kind words and the well wishes regarding my appointment today :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Im glad your appointment went well Mickels! 

The GTT sounds awful. Sorry you failed it Waiting :hugs: my
Friend has GD and is managing it well, shes due this month.


AFM I claimed things were uneventful and jinxed myself lol. Past few nights Ive had horrendous pains at the top of my bump, going into the top of my back and what feels like my heart. Dr had me in for an emergency apt today to have a feel incase of gallstones but shes quite happy its not my gallbladder. She thinks its indigestion.. Who knew it could feel like that?!?! I legit thought I was having a heart attack. Im good with pain, I birthed Fin with not one drop of pain relief yet I was in absolute hysterics from the pain last night. 4 hours it went on for. Anyway, shes given me some medication and has got me in for a blood test on Wednesday to check if anything is underlying and causing it. 
I never knew it could be so bad, never had it before! She said shes heard of people ringing ambulances their indigestion has been so bad :lol: 
Fingers crossed the meds work.


----------



## waiting2c

Glad your appointment went well Mickels and that the medication is helping things!

Lightning, thanks for that info, that does help me understand things a bit better. Want my referral appointment to come up so I can get a handle on things. When do you have your next one?

Amytrisha - that sounds horrid! Hope the meds work and stop you having that pain! 

AFM, still battling away with this virus, not sure if I should get seen again or just wait it out, been taking prednisone for 3 days now and still coughing up a storm, so much it really hurts now so think I have pulled a muscle. 
Have a fetal MRI appointment on the 26th June which is worrying me, long story, short version - my son is special needs due to his brain not growing properly, no one has been able to prove why, if genetic or anomaly. If it is genetic there could be as high as 25% chance recurrence so they check the brain as soon as its grown enough to see on imaging. My girl was fine and I am hoping that this girl is all good too.


----------



## mickels

Amytrisha: That sounds scary, hope the meds work and nothing underlying is causing it.

Waiting: I'm battling a virus too, but I've already been on antibiotics twice in the last couple of weeks so I'm riding it out now. Hope everything goes well with the MRI on the 26th :hugs:

AFM: My due date is now officially the 26th of September after Tuesday's U/S. I hate that I have to wait another 12 days for bubba's arrival, but the possibility of a C-section is now higher because of the preeclampsia, so we might meet bubba earlier than expected

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## amytrisha

I hope all goes well waiting! Must be worrying but try to keep busy to distract yourself :hugs:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Amy: I&#8217;ve had gallstones and the pain sounds exactly like what you&#8217;re describing. I was fobbed off with indigestion and heartburn and trapped wind for months until I finally demanded an ultrasound and they found the stones. They can&#8217;t rule it out without an ultrasound so please insist on one! The pain was worse than labour, I would spend hours at a time during an attack laying on the floor crying and begging for help, until I would vomit and pass out. The pain was mostly on my right side, top of bump area all the way round toy right shoulder blade area. And I would have bad stomach ache where I felt like I was so bloated I would explode. It was honestly the worst few months as the pain would just come on and there was nothing I could do to stop it. In the end I had to basically overdose myself on zapain and wine until I was so woozy the pain was tolerable and my husband would hold a scalding hot water bottle on my right side just to try and help. 
I switched my diet around and stopped eating anything with grease or fat etc and that helped a lot! 

So yeah, sorry that was so long but I spent months ensuring debilitating pain because I was just fobbed off and not tested properly, and I would hate to see someone else go through the same thing! 

Afm: I had my GTT yesterday and passed :) little monkey still has times where he hides behind my placenta and scares the crap out of me for hours at a time! I have my next midwife appointment in 2 weeks but It&#8217;s just a checking blood pressure, blood tests etc one so nothing fancy or exciting unfortunately!


----------



## Joybell

I passed my GTT too. Nice that we are all having the same things at the same time :)

Feeling my baby kick under my ribs and at same time bumping down low near my cervix. She must be really stretching out her legs to achieve that!


----------



## amytrisha

Ah dont say that Dani! 
To be fair the pain isnt on one side for me, I know its common for gallstones to cause right sided pain but this is genuinely everywhere and starts in the middle always so Ive never pinned it to just one side but if these pills dont work Ill 100% be demanding a scan because I cant keep going through it its truly horrific! Bit worried now lol! X


So glad you passed your GTT ladies! X


----------



## Lightning7

Waiting- i am supposed to do the GTT test again asap. Ill probably do it in 2 weeks time its a bit difficult cause i work 5 days n cause it takes 2 hours amd must be first thing in the morning i have to do it on a Saturday. So i need to find a saturday that im not busy haha! 
Hope your scan goes well for babys brain, praying all goes well for you! And that your virus goes away soon! 

Amy - that sounds horrible I've never heard of indigestion feeling like that either. Hope the meds work for you!

Joybell - mine has been doing that for a couple weeks too! Makes me worried if its that long already how big will it be when i have to push it out hahaha! :wacko:
It feels sooooo weird when it kicks the cervix feels like its gonna bust out!

Congrats to all those who have passed their GTTs!

Anyone else got bad heartburn? Mine is so awful at the moment, though pretty much only while i am at work! It feels like my throat is literally on fire and the only thing that helps is chewing gum! :nope:


----------



## Ursaula

Thanks Lightning for the glucose information.

In terms of gallbladder, I had mine removed just over a year ago. I agree the best way to see the stones is by ultrasound. However, even if you have stones they will unlikely remove it unless it is also inflamed/rupturing. The pain I had started everywhere. Within a week it narrowed down to the top right and top middle. If you have pain along the entire top I was told it's more likely pancreatic problems. I hope you figure it out soon! Very painful!

AFM: We had our intense heart ultrasound the other day (due to medications I need to be on throughout pregnancy). They spent over 30 minutes just watching the heart. After they were satisfied they checked the entire body and other organs. Baby is perfect and everything is measuring on time. Except her legs. Her legs have grown 3 weeks AHEAD of schedule. Is it normal to have one measurement out there? What does it mean?


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah Ive had the pain several times and its never been right sided, just in the middle/all over. My MIL thinks it could be an ulcer but the tablets the dr prescribed treat those too so hopefully as long as its nothing worse I wont be in anymore pain. 

Ursaula, Im glad the US seemed since but I wouldnt worry too much regarding leg measurement if they werent worried :) baby may just be tall lol! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## mrscletus

Hello Ladies... Well I have been off this board for a while haven't I? I missed so much and will try to get through everything sometime soon. We are doing great over here, at the last U/S we are at about the 76th percentile for growth which is much lower than the 99th we were during the 20 week scan! I have another scheduled for 3 Jul and then 14 Aug. GTT was normal so that is a relief for us.

Next apt is Friday and I have been going every 2 weeks now. They basically just check my urine, listen to the baby's heart and go over any concerns. 

I get to talk to them about vacation this Friday. We have a scheduled trip to the beach 23 Jun - 1 Jul, and I am hoping they bless off on my traveling the 12 hours away. From what I know, as long as I am stopping to walk every couple of hours, there should be no issues. My BP and baby have been completely normal this pregnancy and I don't have any history of issues with my other children. Fingers crossed they don't tell me NOT to travel!! I really need the vacation. 

Also, have my breast pump ordered through our insurance, so thankful for that. I am really hoping to be able to breast feed with this little one. I had issues in the past, but I was much younger then and just gave up too easily I think. 

I will try to get back and read everyones progress.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Mickels, it does suck when they move your date around! Due dates are tricky because there are implications to moving them (too early, too late, needing intervention etc).

Cookie, it sounds like you are doing a little better and more relaxed now. Glad everything is going well this time! :hugs:

Lightning, I have wicked heartburn. It started a couple of weeks ago. My doctor said there are lots of safe options and not to suffer in silence. I got it bad last time too, and apparently (again according to my doctor) the bad symptoms tend to get worse with subsequent pregnancies :dohh: I'm taking ranitidine tablets when I need too and they work most of the time.

Ursula, are you and/or DH tall? DH is almost 6' and I'm 5'9", our first was 22 or 23 inches long when he was born. They kept telling us he'd be over 10 lbs, but he came out 7 lbs 14oz- just longer than average. He and this lo both measured ahead in the legs. We just make long babies :)

Amy, I hope the meds have kicked in and are making things more bearable! Also hope it's not gallstones!! one of my gfs had gallstones when she was pregnant with her first and it was seriously no fun...made the birth seem like a walk in the park though

AFM- Doing well over here. I have another 1.5 to 2 weeks of busy season left then I can start training people to take over for me! I looked at our mat policy the other day (thank goodness!) and saw that I only have 1 week left to submit my forms to qualify for the company's top up pay...which also then pointed out that I only have ~12 weeks left before this bubba is here! AH

I have my GTT next week, I also got bumped to biweekly (instead of weekly) appointments, so I'm looking forward to having a few weeks that I don't have to sit in a waiting room. 

And lastly- am I the only one that has trouble peeing in those little cups they give you for urine samples? I'm a grown ass woman and I always manage to get pee on my hand. Why can't I figure this out?


----------



## amytrisha

Starting to think my pain is caused by white bread as its the only pattern I can see.. had my blood test today anyway. 

No your not the only one LilFoosh &#128514; theyre a nightmare! They should supply a little jug or funnel to go with it :lol:


----------



## elliecain

I have a little yellow funnel that attaches to the bottle and you pee in it. I wa given it last pregnancy but I just wash it and reuse as its hard plastic.
 



Attached Files:







21DFEA80-A019-4FFB-871F-DBFAD2CDA5AC.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waiting2c

OMG that funnel looks awesome! I too have this peeing in a cup troubles!

Hope your GTT goes well Lilfoosh!

Hopefully your bloods give you answers amytrisha!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well! Still feels like in a patch where not much happens, then I realise it will be 11 weeks at maximum till she is here and it feels super close!

Have diabetes clinic this morning, so nervous, hope it all goes okay!


----------



## waiting2c

Went ok, now have a monitor to check my sugars four times a day, and a log book to record it all in, plus advice from a dietitian on what changes to make. Will see how things go over the next week before I go back and show them.


----------



## amytrisha

Glad it went ok, waiting! 

My bloods are back already, Ive got low iron so I need to collect some iron tablets. Not sure if thats causing my pain though as thats all they said.


----------



## BeachBaby655

Hi ladies! 

Ive just returned from our little babymoon getaway! We had a fab time. I totally cant believe how quick things will go from here! Im nervous about the GTT test &#128563; since Im due late in the month I havent been scheduled for it yet! 
Has anyone else dealt with bad leg cramps while waking up? It only happens in the morning while still laying in bed. It starts slow and builds til I end up crying out (poor hubby!) then it goes away. Any idea what causes it or how I can avoid it?


----------



## elliecain

BeachBaby655 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Ive just returned from our little babymoon getaway! We had a fab time. I totally cant believe how quick things will go from here! Im nervous about the GTT test &#128563; since Im due late in the month I havent been scheduled for it yet!
> Has anyone else dealt with bad leg cramps while waking up? It only happens in the morning while still laying in bed. It starts slow and builds til I end up crying out (poor hubby!) then it goes away. Any idea what causes it or how I can avoid it?

Yep, I get horrible cramps when pregnant if I dont get enough salt. Up your salt intake a bit and it should help.


----------



## BeachBaby655

Thanks Ellie!! No wonder I have been craving salty foods lately! I will definitely give that a try.


----------



## mickels

BeachBaby655 said:


> Thanks Ellie!! No wonder I have been craving salty foods lately! I will definitely give that a try.

Remember when you crave something your body usually needs the opposite
so craving salt may be your body's way of asking you for sugar. Also don't up your salt intake too much as it could cause a spike in blood pressure, speaking from experience:dohh: Good luck though I hope the cramps stop:hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I got painful leg cramps a lot pre-pregnancy and had to increase my magnesium intake. Could you call and find out what your doc/mw recommends trying?

Thanks for not leaving me hanging on the pee cup! I'm always worried I'm the only one. :haha: That funnel thing would be totally awesome! I kept the little squirt bottles they give you for spraying yourself clean (instead of wiping) when you go after delivery- it's come in handy for spraying off poopy baby bums!


----------



## BeachBaby655

I have a drs appointment on weds so I will definitely be asking them then! 

Mickels Ive never heard your body craving the opposite of what it needs. Ill have to look into that! 

For now Ive tried increasing my potassium and sodium, stretching before bed and massages from the hubby! Hoping that helps tonight! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## elliecain

Sounds like an interesting theory... not quite sure why the body would crave the opposite of what it requires :dohh: 
Maybe extra sugar will help you, but dont increase it too much in case you kick off a sudden case of diabetes... :haha:


----------



## Ursaula

Is it normal for you gals to pee in a cup at appointments? I haven't peed in one this entire time, other than the at home pregnancy test I did.

I am being diagnosed with an autoimmune disease. Do any of you have experience with this kind of problem, does it affect the pregnancy eventually?

I have my next ob/gyn appointment Thursday with a fill in. My usual is on vacation. Still needing to do the glucose test as well.

Are any of you gardeners? I've been looking up loads of ways to preserve/freeze some of our different produce. Looking forward to making my SO a rhubarb crisp once he brings me in some rhubarb.


----------



## mickels

BeachBaby655 said:


> Mickels Ive never heard your body craving the opposite of what it needs. Ill have to look into that!

I'm so sorry, my mind must have been elsewhere when I wrote that.:haha::dohh: What I meant to say is that when you crave something specific, your body usually needs something specific, although it may still be possible that you only need some salt. For example when you crave fatty and oily foods, your body really needs calcium. I have attached an article you might find helpful

https://eatwiseteens.org/food-cravings-what-your-body-is-telling-you/


----------



## Lightning7

Ursaula said:


> Is it normal for you gals to pee in a cup at appointments? I haven't peed in one this entire time, other than the at home pregnancy test I did.
> 
> I am being diagnosed with an autoimmune disease. Do any of you have experience with this kind of problem, does it affect the pregnancy eventually?
> 
> I have my next ob/gyn appointment Thursday with a fill in. My usual is on vacation. Still needing to do the glucose test as well.
> 
> Are any of you gardeners? I've been looking up loads of ways to preserve/freeze some of our different produce. Looking forward to making my SO a rhubarb crisp once he brings me in some rhubarb.

Yes they are supposed to do urine tests regularly to make sure you arent getting any UTIs or Preeclampsia etc. In saying that I've only had to do one so far at 15 weeks. And I'm now 29 weeks lol. :haha: and yes its so hard to pee in those cups!

I have coeliac disease in the family and possibly have it myself (the tests are invasive so the dr didnt want to do it til I'm finished having kids) but apart from having a gluten free diet it doesnt affect the pregnancy, so im not sure with your autoimmune disease, i guess depends which one it is. :hugs:


----------



## BeachBaby655

Interesting article! Thanks mickels! 
Increased water and salt seems to have done the trick! No leg cramps the last two nights! Fingers crossed it continues that way! Saw the doc today and be basically said increase water and magnesium but cramps are pretty common! 

Ursaula, I have to pee in a cup every time here in the US! I also just got scheduled for my glucose test! Not looking forward to it! For all you ladies that did it already did your doctor call with the results or you had to wait til the next time you went in? My test is next weds morning but my next appointment isnt til mid July so Im not sure I can wait that long to find out!


----------



## mickels

So I just went in for an ultrasound, looks like the tech I saw when i went to the emergency room didn't measure correctly and I'm already 28+3 today. Baby is doing very well, weighing 1.04kg (thats about 2.3 lbs)


----------



## amytrisha

I cant believe peoples due dates are still changing so far into the pregnancy! Although it must be great being further than you thought :lol: 

What are you all doing in terms of babys sleeping arrangements? Moses basket, crib, cot, next2me, co sleep?? 
I was gonna get a next2me but Im thinking of saving the money and just getting a Moses basket and then a cot like we did with Finley.. obviously with breastfeeding a next2me (or co sleeping) is easier but its such a big amount of money for the sake of a few months .. plus from what Ive seen theyre so hard to sell on afterwards! 

Thoughts ladies?


----------



## mickels

amytrisha said:


> I can&#8217;t believe people&#8217;s due dates are still changing so far into the pregnancy! Although it must be great being further than you thought :lol:
> 
> What are you all doing in terms of baby&#8217;s sleeping arrangements? Moses basket, crib, cot, next2me, co sleep??
> I was gonna get a next2me but I&#8217;m thinking of saving the money and just getting a Moses basket and then a cot like we did with Finley.. obviously with breastfeeding a next2me (or co sleeping) is easier but it&#8217;s such a big amount of money for the sake of a few months .. plus from what I&#8217;ve seen they&#8217;re so hard to sell on afterwards!
> 
> Thoughts ladies?

We are lucky enough to have a Moses basket and a cot. The Moses basket, which was a gift, is going to be perfect for the first few months when baby sleeps in our room, the cot, which we got second hand and hardly ever used, will just be standing in babies room until he's old enough to sleep away from us, but he's probably going to outgrow the Moses basket way before I'm ready to let him sleep in his own room:dohh:

I do believe that only a Moses basket, or something small is perfect for the beginning. You could always only get one of those and when baby is bigger, outgrows the basket or you're ready to move him/her into something bigger you could always get a cot/crib then. That's what we were going to do until we saw the cot which was really cheap.


----------



## amytrisha

Even buying a Moses basket AND a cot is cheaper than buying the next2me lol! So I think we may do that. Just wanted the next2me as I thought itd make breastfeeding easier this time..


----------



## elliecain

We will do as we did for Finlo. Moses basket in our room then cot in nursery. I actually coslept in spare room for a month or so too, made nursing easier in early days. I&#8217;ve heard the next 2 me are a pain because you can&#8217;t carry them off the stand like with Moses basket. I like to be able to have baby with me downstairs in evening then carry them up and put basket on stand by my bed. It worked for me last time! 

We will use same basket and stand as last time and we have second cot that my uncle gave us - just needs new mattress.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey! How is everyone doing? Seems quiet in here again! Only a couple more days till the next month starts which makes it feel closer to D day!

Had my MRI this week, and got the results yesterday and all is growing as it should. I am so relieved and feel like for the first time in nearly 31 weeks I can be excited about this baby's arrival! Then it seems scary as she will probably come out between 38 and 39 weeks due to the GD which means like 7-8 weeks to go and I haven't even bothered to start getting ready! Am about to enter a crazy busy work patch till close to the end of July and will get organised after this I think. Its mainly just washing and setting things up.


----------



## elliecain

I had my first growth scan today. All was fine and her legs are measuring a week ahead, so she will be tall! 2lb9oz of perfection at 28 weeks. 
I start CBT on Tuesday to treat my PTSD and next scan is in 3 weeks (incidentally, the day before my school breaks for the summer!)


----------



## Ursaula

Elliecain: CBT helped me a lot, as did DBT (dialectical behavioural therapy). I hope you experience great results.


What week is everyone on now? When do you plan on packing a "hospital" bag? (If giving birth outside of home)

For myself, we just made it to 27 weeks yesterday. I plan on packing a hospital bag during week 32, due to the strong likelihood of baby being preterm.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Ursaula said:


> Elliecain: CBT helped me a lot, as did DBT (dialectical behavioural therapy). I hope you experience great results.
> 
> 
> What week is everyone on now? When do you plan on packing a "hospital" bag? (If giving birth outside of home)
> 
> For myself, we just made it to 27 weeks yesterday. I plan on packing a hospital bag during week 32, due to the strong likelihood of baby being preterm.

29+2 today :) put the cot up in our youngests room (as she has the other double and our oldest has the box room) mostly to store his stuff in as its was sort of taking over! But also to get her used to it being in there so its not a shock when she has a new brother AND loses half her room. 

Ill be having a c section at 39 weeks so got just less than 10 weeks now, so Ill probably start packing about 32/33 weeks so it gives me time to slowly get stuff I need. Ill be in for 2-3 days so need plenty of snacks etc lol!!! 

I had a scan at 28 weeks and baby is growing perfectly, about the 75th percentile, so not small haha! I think hell probably be about 9lb. (Others were 8lb3oz and 9lb2oz). I have another growth scan at 32 weeks then a consultant appointment to book my c section at 36 weeks, so something to look forward too each month :) 

Anterior placenta still driving me nuts!!! I can feel movement obviously, but not nearly as much as I would like for being in the 3rd trimester :( I cant feel anything when walking around, I have to sit and relax for a while to feel him. So on busy days I get to the evening and panic I havent felt him! Then I sit down for a bit and he goes nuts, but those few minutes between sitting and feeling him feels like hours!!! Argh! Oh well, hopefully as he gets bigger, which I know is happening fast at this point, Ill feel the smaller movements and panic less haha!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Hi ladies!

I will be 28 weeks on Thursday and officially in the third trimester! Had my glucose test last week! That stuff is yucky! Lol I havent gotten a call from my doctor yet or had an appointment since I did it but according to my lab results app it said my score (131) was average! Though after reading some forums I read that some doctors make you take the three hour test for anything over 130 so Im a little nervous! What was everyone elses cut off for having to take the three hour test? 

I am also switching doctors this month as we have officially decided to move an hour away so I could deliver at a hospital closer to family. We will probably move in mid August so I cant even start packing my hospital bag until then! Though I must admit Ive wanted to. 

Cookie I have an anterior placenta as well and it makes it very challenging for anyone but me to feel him move. I totally get it about not feeling him move all day and then when I lay down he goes crazy! 


Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## Lightning7

Beach baby we dont do 3 hr or 1hr tests here! Just a 2hr and failing that gets you diagnosed! I had my test last weds and should find out the results tomorrow at my midwife appt. Luckily i managed to keep the drink down until after the final needle then i vomited the whole lot back up. That stuff is soooo gross and really makes my reflux play up something shocking! So i have to constantly taste it as it keeps coming back up the whole 2 hours making me gag :nope: 

Hopefully if i dont get diagnosed i wont have to do an early test next time around like i had to this time! Twice in one pregnancy is just nasty :wacko:

Cookie sorry to hear the placenta is still blocking while you are moving around! That would be so frustrating!! 

I am not sure when to pack my hospital bag, thinking maybe around 34 weeks. 

Waiting - so glad your MRI went so well! Such a relief for you!

I can't beleive i am hitting 31 weeks already! Hopefully only around 9 weeks to go! It hit me today how close it is when i realised i only have 5 weeks work left if i stop at the point i was planning to! :happydance:


----------



## mrscletus

So its been quite a while since I have been on. I have been so busy and just trying to sleep/rest/relax in my off time. Babys room is starting to come together, although we will be sleeping in something similar to a next2me for the first few months. Its a Halo bassinet and the base slides under our bed so baby is right beside me. 
We just hit 31 weeks! Pretty exciting stuff. Had a growth u/s yesterday and baby is measuring pretty big at 4lbs 11oz. Which makes me nervous... but its just an estimate and hopefully baby will even out and we wont have to deliver earlier than 39 weeks. 
I start my biophysical profiles (bpp) next week. If the score goes below a 6 out of 10 they will schedule the c-section.
We have had a crazy heat wave the past few days causing my ankles and feet to swell A LOT! Just hoping for some relief from that soon.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies!! We've just come back from 10 days out of town. It has been HOT!!! oh my how I love my a/c!

Not long left now, the summer months always seems to go so quick too. Everyone sounds like they are doing pretty well. I did my GTT the other week and that was fine, but they did a urine test at the same time and apparently I had a UTI, so I just finished a course of antibiotics for that. My body is weird and I seem to be able to habour infections with no symptoms :S Anyway, all good now hopefully.

we have a co-sleeper for the first few weeks and then a bassinet for in our room for a few weeks after that. We have to turn the toddler bed back into a crib in the baby room, but that shouldn't take too long, just have to get DH to do it...

My next appointment is this Thursday and I'll be graduating to the low risk clinic! I think they'll do one last scan at the high risk clinic and then transfer me over. I feel like everything is likely to be ok now. Not sure what to expect after that but I'm really excited for hitting 30 weeks this weekend as 19 years ago my mum had my twin brothers at 30 weeks and, besides some initial minor complications, they are both totally fine. I'm at the same hospital now and have a singleton, so I'm feeling good.

Cookie, I feel ya on the anterior placenta. It's a little nerve wracking as soon as I start thinking about it. In my moments of panic, I've been giving it 10 or 15 minutes and if I don't feel anything I have something sugary and then try again. My LO seems to have a pretty regular schedule which helps I think.


----------



## mickels

It's been rather quiet on here as of late, hope all of you are doing well. I just found out, because of my preeclampsia, my doctor will be inducing labor. It's a little scary thinking about it, but it also means that I won't be completing the full 40 weeks which means I'll be meeting the little one sooner than expected. Haven't gotten a induction date yet, but I'll let all of you know as soon as I know.


----------



## Lightning7

:dohh:Hi ladies! 

LilFooshFoosh yay for moving to low risk! That's so exciting! 

Mickels that is exciting you will get to meet bub earlier! Hope the induction goes really well for you.

I have been diagnosed with GDM from my GTT :dohh: surprisingly I passed the fasting level but failed the ones after the drink. MW thinks I will end up on meds due to failing both the sugar ones, but I have to do diet controlled first and see how I go. :shrug: If I end up on meds they will induce me at 38/39 weeks apparently but I'm hoping I can just diet control!

Started my fingerprick tests yesterday, and so far they have all been well under the limits, so I am hopeful that will continue! I am holding onto hope that I only went over cause I don't generally eat much sugar/carbs (didn't even realise how little in carbs I eat til the dietician diabetic class this week :blush: supposed to be eating 2-3 at main meals and 1-2 at snacks 3 times a day apparently, and I realised my main meals generally are 0-1, occasionally more carbs at dinner but only maybe once a week and I dont really snack.. at all.. oops) and so my theory is not eating much sugar or carbs my body just couldn't handle the overload of that drink! :haha: could be wrong but time will tell I guess! 

Hope everyone else is going well!


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry to hear you failed the GTT lightning - I too am doing the finger pricks but have ended up on medication as it was my fasting results that were always too high. Only base meds at the moment, two pills with dinner and some insulin in the evening. Managing to diet control the rest of the day. Hopefully you can manage it with diet alone!


How is everything going with the preE Mickels? No issues yet?

Glad you have made it out of high risk LilFoosh, that must be a relief.

I am still waiting to find out my section date, it wont get set till I have my 36 week growth scan in 3.5 weeks, it could be 38 weeks or it could be 39 weeks, will definitely be before 40 though. It feels so close and yet so far at the same time!


----------



## mickels

Lightning7 said:


> Mickels that is exciting you will get to meet bub earlier! Hope the induction goes really well for you.

So exciting, I can't wait for my next scan on the 26th of July:happydance:. We'll then see if bub is laying in the head down position and if induction will even be possible. Doctor's not keen on doing a C-section, because the anesthesia could make my BP rise too high or fall too low, so we have all fingers and toes crossed at this point



waiting2c said:


> How is everything going with the preE Mickels? No issues yet?

Luckily I haven't had any problems thus far, accept for a UTI compliments of the protein in my urine from the preE:dohh:. Other than that me and bub have both been doing really good


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry about the gd ladies. Fx you can manage it. Diabetes runs on both sides of my family, so my eating habits are similar to yours Lightning, people always think it's weird at first when I turn down fries or pizza but I never feel well after eating that stuff.

Waiting, I thought I'd get my section date or at least schedule my hospital registration at my appointment yesterday, but the doctor ended up having to deal with an emergency, so they just did my BPP and scheduled me at the low risk clinic in 3 weeks. I'm hoping to get my date then. And talk to them about birth control and endo control options for after baby.

I'm glad things are going smoothly Mickels. 

Anyone having a shower? Or had one already?


----------



## Boognishrises

I passed my glucose test, we have a scan scheduled for a heart echo scan. Hopefully they will show us our baby again. We haven't seen him since may and may not see him again unless medically necessary until he's born! I'm set up at the birth center in our state. Gap Insurance has been accepted so they will act like the birth center is actually in network! (Saving us about 2 grand) My hubby took some pics of me on our baby moon. I'll try and post them! I hope everyone is doing well!!!!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20180716_170146.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20180716_154553_108.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20180716_143931_908.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









FB_IMG_1531761936117.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amytrisha

Sorry Ive been MIA. 
Havent had the best time recently! Turns out the awful pain Ive been having that the doctor has been telling me was indigestion was actually my gall bladder! I ended up severely dehydrated with my liver being affected and was hospitalised. Seeing a surgeon today to decide on what to do going forward but were hoping to manage it with medication til full term as opposed to delivering early, just need to keep little man nourished thats their main concern! Nightmare lol.

Glad everyone else is well though! I love those photos Michelle xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Gorgeous pics Boog! How was the trip? Where did you go?

Amy, that sucks! Are they keeping you in hospital for a bit? 

My DH is in NY on business but was supposed to come home yesterday. He ended up getting stuck there though because of the storms. :( The earliest flight he could get was today at 2. This was the first round of 3 weeks of him spending half the week out of the country, so not a great start. Very much looking forward to August.


----------



## Boognishrises

Thank you! Trip was awesome! I'm glad I could get it in there before third trimester reallyyyyyy hit! We went to the east coast beach in the us. About three hrs away. &#128525;


----------



## amytrisha

I hope your OH gets home safe, thats a nightmare! 

They kept me in for 3 days then discharged me as an outpatient. I saw the surgeon today he said hes more focused on keeping baby cooking til full term so Ill control pain etc with meds during attacks and hell operate 6 weeks after birth x


----------



## Lightning7

LilFooshFoosh- sorry that you didn't get your date yet hopefully you get it at your next appointment! 

I am having a shower in August, looking forward to it!

Amy - sorry to hear about your gall bladder! Hope they can manage the pain and everything well enough for you so bubba can keep cooking til term! 

Boognishrises - lovely pics glad you got to getaway for a holiday before bub comes, it looks so beautiful there! Congrats on passing your GTT! 

Mickels - glad you haven't had complications from the PreE apart from the uti! Fingers crossed no more complications for you! :hugs:

Waiting - sorry to hear you had to go to meds! I've heard it's quite common for the fasting results to be the difficult ones! :hugs:

I've been trying to ward off possible issues by having a small late night supper after i test from dinner. So far it seems to be working my fasting results have ranged between 3.9 to 5.0 mostly in the low 4s. I saw the dietician yesterday for results from my first week and she looked at diet said it's pretty well balanced and the results are all good so far. My after meal tests for my first week have mostly been in the low to mid 4s which I think is pretty good so I'm happy with that! 

I have a growth scan on the 30th to find out how big bub is so I'm looking forward to seeing bubba again! :happydance:

I lost weight again between midwife appts this time 300g lost in 2 weeks (last time lost 650g in 4 weeks) but again midwife doesn't seem concerned so I'm just taking it as a good sign that bubba surely can't be THAT much too big when I'm now down to a total weight gain of just 3.15kg at 33 weeks! :shrug: :haha:


----------



## mickels

Lightning - I'm so glad to hear your diet is working :happydance:. I've only picked up 4kg's in the last 32+4weeks, but my Doctor is happy with bub's growth and weight (at the last scan) and if they are happy I am too


----------



## Lightning7

mickels said:


> Lightning - I'm so glad to hear your diet is working :happydance:. I've only picked up 4kg's in the last 32+4weeks, but my Doctor is happy with bub's growth and weight (at the last scan) and if they are happy I am too

Thanks! That's great I'm hoping they will be happy with my bubs size and weight at the scan too! Haven't seen bubba since 19 weeks and at that point it was measuring a few days ahead so will be interesting to see how big it is now :)


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I had a growth scan today at 32+0 and baby&#8217;s head and abdomen is above the 95th which is a huge jump from 4 weeks ago when it was on the 50th! So they want to repeat my GTT!!! Argh!!!! His femur length is small though so I&#8217;m concerned something is wrong. They weren&#8217;t bothered, just want me to repeat the GTT next week and then repeat the growth scan in 2 weeks. And then depending on the results of that, I&#8217;ll get my C section date :) 

He&#8217;s a very lazy baby, doesn&#8217;t move a whole lot. However with my placenta being where it is and him being quite big, I think I&#8217;m just not feeling any rolling around etc. 

Oh well, at least I&#8217;ve got stuff to look forward too over the next 2 weeks x


----------



## elliecain

We have now had 10 scans this pregnancy. Next one is on Thursday and probably at least 2 more. I&#8217;m so glad they are checking her so much after what happened with her brother. She looked good 10 days ago, about 3lb5oz and measurements spot on. 

How have you girls only gained 3/4kg????!!!!! I&#8217;m up 23lb/10.5kg and that&#8217;s less than I had gained with Finlo at this point. I&#8217;m set to gain about 30lb in total. I lost my pregnancy weight quite easily last time with breastfeeding and watching what I ate for a couple of months. I don&#8217;t think I look like I&#8217;ve gained a huge amount, I&#8217;m all tummy and boobs!!!


----------



## AmberR

I have gained 30 lbs myself! Seems to be mostly belly and boobs as everyone is telling me I look so small! 

Anyone else have a breech baby still? I've been getting monthly growth scans due to an abnormality they saw on my anatomy scan. Everything has been looking good but I'm getting nervous that he is still breech!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I've gained about 12lbs since 14 weeks, not sure what I gained in 1St tri as they didn't weigh me and I refused to weigh myself :haha:

My guy has been flipping between transverse and breech. I've heard subsequent babies flip later though. 

We saw DH off to the airport again today. I was hoping for a smoother time this week but DS has a bit of a fever and DD fell on her face and got a far lip on our way home from the airport...so great start :wacko: oh well, it's 3 days and at least I don't feel bad about taking up the whole bed with my pillow fort!


----------



## elliecain

Yes, I&#8217;m having scans every 2 weeks due to my little boy&#8217;s stopping growing at 33 weeks. This one was still breech at 30 weeks. I have next scan on Thursday. She&#8217;s been doing some massive movements but I think I can still feel head under my ribs. Hope I&#8217;m wrong. I&#8217;ve booked in acupuncture with moxibustion in a couple of weeks if she&#8217;s not flipped. I really don&#8217;t want another section (Finlo was breech at 35 weeks when delivered) and will try anything. I&#8217;m doing some of the spinning babies website ideas too. Midwife says babies will usually turn by 36 weeks, so I&#8217;m trying to stay positive. The idea of recovering from section with a toddler too is not appealing. My recovery was good last time but baby was in NICU for 3 weeks so I don&#8217;t have to do a lot physically. I drove at 1 week pp!!!


----------



## Lightning7

Elliecain, I suspect baby has taken weight from elsewhere on me, people keep telling me that apart from the baby belly, I look like I've lost weight, I was just a kg or 2 into the category of overweight with my BMI anyways so I'm not worried, baby's welcome to steal all the fat it wants off me :haha: I don't think I've gained weight in breasts either but they have always been big so I'm glad not to have gained too much size there! :rofl:

Sorry to hear your bubs are still breach Amber, LilFoosh and Ellie! Fingers crossed they all turn for you! Mine has been head down at my last 2 MW appts but i know it still turns cause just last week I woke up one morning feeling a big lump sticking out one side that I am sure had to have been baby's head! And i can still feel it turning too every few days, takes a while lots of wriggling to get around. :wacko:

Cookie, hope that they either got measurements wrong for you or that bubba had just had a growth spurt before the scan! GL with your next scan!


----------



## waiting2c

I've been lucky enough to not gain too much weight, but I had to try not too as was big enough already and then with the GD they said to keep it as minimum as possible. I have stayed the same weight for the last 5 weeks, so think I am losing and baby is gaining to keep up lol.

Hope all your breech babes turn around soon, mine has been head down since 30 weeks but they all do it in their own good time.

Been having some awful lightning crotch lately, still too early for her to be doing much other than just banging around in there though.

Final growth scan scheduled for the 6th August and then hopefully can get my section date! Eek!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Hi ladies,

I recently switched doctors to a new practice at 28 weeks. We decided to move closer to family so I have to switch hospitals too. I was nervous at first because switching so late in the game but I&#8217;m so thankful I did! The new practice of doctors/midwives are so helpful and nice! Last check up they said everything is great and baby is head down. 

Waiting, I know what you mean about movement down there! It&#8217;s the weirdest feeling when he has hiccups! Baby has been head down since like 20 weeks and I keep feeling like hes trying to stick his little hand right out! I seem to have the opposite problem of most on here, I can feel his head pushing against my bone (sorry if TMI) down there and it hurts.

Cookie, I also have an anterior placenta but it seems to be on my left side mostly so the baby like to hang out on my right. Hope everything goes smooth with your glucose retest! 

For you ladies in the US, did you get a scan again after 20 weeks? This is my first so I am just curious if I will get to see the baby again before delivery. I am 30 weeks currently and haven&#8217;t had a scan since the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. 

Hope everyone is doing well! September will be here before we know it!


----------



## mrscletus

Lightning- So happy the diet is working for you.

Cookie- like I said on the FB page don't sweat the size. Our bub was measuring way ahead of schedule with head and abdomen measurements but normal on the femur length. Docs aren't worried as they said the size can fluctuate so much from week to week at this point as baby puts on more weight. Happy that you get a repeat growth scan, my docs didn't mention a repeat sadly. Good luck on the glucose retest as well!! 

Elliecain- I know what you mean with all of the scans, however my last 2 have only been bpp, not measurement scans. But seeing the little bub every week is quite nice!! I am also up about 25 pounds since the start and I imagine I will have gained 30 by the time bub arrives. Luckily for me I am all belly and breasts too. I had someone compare me to an olive on a toothpick... HAHAHA

LilFoosh- same here with the flipping between the two positions. Hoping my scan this weeks shows pumpkin head down and stays that way! Hope your time without DH goes quickly and smoothly.

waiting- good luck with getting your section date, I have my scheduled for 27 Aug, right at 39 weeks. That's if my bio physicals keep having good results. I have my date to meet with the anesthesiologist on 22 Aug. And I totally feel you on the fire crotch... I feel like my vagina is literally stretching and burning everytime I stand! 

BeachBaby- so happy that you are comfortable with your new docs. That can be very daunting switching this late in the game. Our practice just got a new doc and new midwife and I am also very pleased. I am hoping the new doc is the one that delivers little bub, he is great! I have had one growth scan after the 20 weeks at about 32 weeks, and I am hoping to have one more. 

AFM- nothing new really to report except that I have been swelling up like crazy! My legs and ankles and feet swell on the daily. I intake almost 96 oz of water a day and still I'm swelling. It think a lot of it is the fact that I am driving so far for work, which will be ending in about a week when I can work out of a different office closer to home. I am praying that will help and give me some relief. Additionally I have the bio's every Wednesday, its nice to see bub every week although they don't do any measurements of the baby. They listen to the heart, the cord, take pics of my cervix, check blood flow in the placenta and then measure fluid levels. But I do get pics every week so I cant complain there. Bub has a head full of hair!!! 

I have totally lost all my drive for sex, I feel terrible for DH. Any advice ladies? Anyone still "going strong" with sex drive?? If so whats your secret. I am just so tired after work, dinner, cleaning, etc.... 

Bub's room has me stressed out as well. I need to light a fire under DH's ass to get it complete. We have all the pieces, just need to get them all in place. BUT he still hasn't painted!! Hmm.. maybe I could reward him with sex if he gets it done, that thought just came to me ;)

We are really getting close now!! Hope everyone has a great day, I will try better to keep up with everyone.


----------



## elliecain

We&#8217;ve not had sex since the bfp back on 15th January! My first mc was after sex and I bled both times we tried when I was pregnant with Finlo, so we just decided to play it safe. I also have an SCH and I don&#8217;t want it to start bleeding again. I do miss it, but it&#8217;s easier not to risk it!


----------



## waiting2c

We have maybe DTD a handful of times since my BFP - it bothered me for awhile but now I dont care anymore lol... maybe in a few more months


----------



## mickels

Hi everyone

Just got back from my early morning scan, and bub is doing really well. His weight is perfect @ 2.3kg (5lbs) and his growth is ahead of schedule, but everyone is happy so I'm happy too. ATM bub's in breech, but I'll have another scan on the 16th of August. If he hasn't moved into the head down position by then, I'll have to see the doctor immediately for a C-section date.


Hope everyone (and their bub's) are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Lightning7

Beach baby, glad moving doctors has worked so well for you! 

Waiting, good luck with getting your date soon! I've been getting lightning crotch for the last 10 or so weeks! It's horrible! Didn't even know what it is til last week, luckily mine isn't overly painful but really uncomfortable.

sorry about the swelling mrscletus! Hope moving offices helps! Great that you get to see bub every week! 

So glad your scan went so well Mickels, fingers crossed he turns head down for you! I had mine today too! 

Baby is measuring a little too big, 2.8kg (6pounds) with a head in the 98th percentile! 
She did say it was in a bad position so measurements may be wrong though.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Very glad your scans went well ladies!! I was told at my 30 week appointment that it was probably the last look I'd get of bubs before he's born. 

It's nice to see everyone is doing pretty well considering we only have a few short weeks left to go! It's almost August :shock: how did that happen?!

I'm always skeptical of the measurements they give for weight. They swore up and down that DS would be over 10 lbs at EDD, he was late and was 7 lbs 14 oz. Long and skinny, still is actually. Now I think of it as a guessing game, like one of those carnival stalls where they try to guess your weight. I know there is more to it than that, but that's the image I get. 

I'm sort of sad, I know this is my last one, so I'm excited to have and meet baby but I also am not going to have this experience again. I remember sitting on the stairs and having a good cry just before my son turned 1 yo, I was so upset that my 1st baby's firsts were almost done. I know there will be more different and exciting experiences and firsts but it will be the end of a chapter. 

Still have lots to do to get ready, and I'm pretty sure I've started nesting as nothing seems to be clean or neat enough at this point, somehow I find magically energy to manage some extra cleaning at the end of most days. :rofl:


----------



## imaginary8x

Sorry havent posted much... :dohh:

Anyone else having a home birth?? This will be my 2nd. :happydance:

Cant believe we all dont have long left now!! Exciting!!


----------



## waiting2c

I know what you mean lilfoosh, as much as I want to meet my girl I dont want to wish away these last few weeks, i love the little pokes and prods and sitting watching my belly move and I know it will not be happening again!

Mickels - Glad all is on track for you! Hopefully baby turns for you so you dont have to have a section if you dont want to.

Lightning - hopefully the measurements are a bit off, Ive been told mine is big too, 98% legs and 95th for head.


----------



## elliecain

Now Im dealing with the PTSD, Im starting to really enjoy the pregnancy and dont want it to be over. I love this stage, I have amazing body confidence with a big bump and the kicks are so special. 

I had our 11th scan today, 32 week growth scan. Shes looking great and approximately 4lb5oz, so 1lb up in 2 weeks (explains my sugar cravings this last week!)... shes also finally flipped and was cephalic. Im over the moon, as I desperately want a VBAC. 

Ive been told I will be allowed to go to 40+6. I do not want to be induced, so Ill be starting all the methods to get things moving at about 38 weeks (hubby might finally get some action in 6 weeks time!)

We were interviewed by the BBC this week and should be on Points West tomorrow (Friday), talking about IVF. We did Newsnight last year, but my son was teeny then. Much more entertaining this year <3
 



Attached Files:







83D4A9F6-6B9B-4965-9D1A-7C44C449B51F.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## amytrisha

Id love a bit of reassurance if you ladies have any advice ..

So midwife appointment today didnt go great, first of all I was concerned about some itching Ive been having and midwife was also concerned due to OC being more common in women with gall stones (yay) so had to be sent for emergency bloods which Ill hopefully have the results for today.. 
then she measured my bump and hes dropped a whole percentile so now weve got an urgent scan in the morning to check growth. With everything thats been happening recently Im freaking out!! 
Has anyone experienced either and all been good? 
Hes nowhere even near head down but shes not worried about that yet as hes plenty of time. 

Just want a break lol, I feel like I cant relax as Im constantly panicking this pregnancy! My first borns pregnancy was like a dream!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

NI hope the bloods come back OK, Amy! Is it all over itching or localized? 

They are monitoring you closely, and quickly so that's definitely reassuring. You'll know soon enough if you have it and can plan the rest of your care from there. 

For the bump size, it's just 1 percentile? That's not too bad, even in utero babies have growth spurts and slow periods. 

Try to relax and if you need reassurance call or go in, that's what they are there for. Don't worry about what anyone thinks, you do what you need to to feel good about your pregnancy and baby. :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Im a lot calmer now, think bump measurement was inaccurate due to it being a different midwife! As my scan this morning went perfectly along with the last time my bump was measured. Says hes estimated weight is 4lb 12/13 at the moment and hes growing perfectly! 
Fluids are supposed to be between 2-8 and the deepest pool was 8 so hes got LOADS of fluid lol. If anything Im measuring bigger not smaller! 
Very relieved.
Bloods havent come back yet, itching is mainly my feet, sometimes my hands but mostly my feet. Hoping its nothing as no news is usually good news x


----------



## Lightning7

Amy glad your scan went well, I wouldn't stress too much on fundal measurements, as mine measured 29cm at 27 weeks then at my next antenatal appt 4 weeks later measured 28.5cm at 31 weeks! Midwife said most likely bub was just tucked back further making the measurement smaller she wasn't worried at all. 2 weeks later at 33wks I measured 32cm. Went for growth scan at 34wks2days and they think bubs measuring a couple of weeks ahead. So it seems a bit all over the place haha :)

Glad your scan went well! Hope the bloods come back with good results as well!

Ooh exciting about your homebirth imaginary! I'm not planning on having one this time but my mum had several home water births and really enjoyed them! 

Waiting hope your measurements are a bit off as well! Lots of people have been telling me theirs have been off by quite a bit so I am hoping that's the case! 

I'm enjoying this stage as well! Love feeling all the kicks and rolls. However could do without the bruised ribs and sore hips haha.


----------



## amytrisha

It definitely shows how inaccurate they are! I guess we wont really know how big these babes are til they are here lol! 

Cant believe its getting so close for us all.


----------



## amytrisha

Bile acids came back ok, but my liver enzymes are higher than normal so need weekly testing.. They think its due to my gallstones as they can damage your liver, hopefully wont become too high that itll affect baby but at least theyre keeping a close eye.

How are you ladies? Were all having babies next month!!! Its crazy right?!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ellie, I'm glad you are feeling better and your bump is adorable! I keep forgetting to take pictures. 

Mostly good news then, Amy. It's nuts how just getting a different person can cause such discrepancies in measurements (and totally stress us out)! How are you feeling?

The insanity that has taken over my life for the last 3 weeks is finally over. Everything seemed to implode at the same time, but it's mostly under control now. My appointment is Friday and I'm partially looking forward to it as I'm hoping I get my C-section date (no home birth for me!)... but I know I'll also be tested for infection again and I'm worried that the 2 rounds of antibiotics have not cleared it up. 

I have 4 weeks of work left! And August always goes by so quickly. DH, me and DS all have birthdays this month- starting with DH this weekend, which also happens to be a long weekend that we've extended an extra day. We are hoping I get the ok at my appointment to go up to the cottage, it would be the last time for us this year. 

I feel like I've still got so much to do, but I really don't and I've been making steady progress. At the very least I know I have everything I need to be able to bring little mister home and not have to go out for a week or 2 (though assuming I feel the same as after my last 2 I'll be making up reasons to be out and about within a couple of days- I hate being cooped up inside).


----------



## mickels

Time is really going by so fast. We've only got this month left until September and it's crazy to think that it feels like yesterday we all got our BFP's. 

Amy: I'm holding thumbs and toes that your enzymes stay steady as to not affect bub.

Imaginary: Good luck on your home birth. :hugs:

Ellie: I'm so happy to hear your dealing with the PTSD. Your bump looks amazing. Congrats that she's cephalic (I'm still waiting for mine to flip) and good luck with your VBAC

LilFoosh: I also feel like I've got so much left to do, but when I start doing the things that I feel have not been done I realize there really is nothing left for me to do but wait. Hope you get the all clear to go to your cabin before bub's born, I know it can be exactly what a person needs before the addition of a new little one.

AFM: I've been googling a lot these days, focussing on "how to make breech baby turn" but I haven't had much luck. Any of you ladies know of something I can try? I desperately want a vaginal birth, so if any of you know of anything I can try, I'll appreciate it


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Try "spinning babies" Mickels (I think it's "spinningbabies.com"), there are some exercises that you can do that are supposed to help. I think you still have time though, most flip on their own by 35 or 36 weeks I think. I really hope you get the birth you want.

You can take or leave these next bits, just some thoughts from my previous birth experiences:

I think I've said this before, my DD was breech and it turned out she had the cord tightly wrapped around her neck. It wouldn't have mattered what I'd done she would not have turned as it was uncomfortable for her (the cord tightened more). 

With my (first) son, I desperately wanted an un-medicated, vaginal birth. In the end though the best decision for the baby and me was a section, so that's what I did and I have never regretted it. It was not as bad as I thought it was going to be and I had a really good recovery, I've had friends whose recovery was longer with a vaginal birth. Hearing that my baby was in distress kicked my mama bear instincts into gear, what I wanted didn't matter anymore. In the end, it all comes down to bringing them home. :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

LilFoosh Im good thank you! I think its normal to feel kind of unprepared towards the end even if you arent! Good luck for getting your date!! 

Thanks Mickels! Get on your hands and knees :lol: hope baby moves soon!


----------



## mickels

Thanks you LilFoosh :hugs:, that helps a lot. I just came to the conclusion that if bub is supposed to flip he will, and if not he'll stay breech. I'm still going to try some exercises though, because it cant hurt, but I'll be fine with the outcome either way


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! We did manage our final weekend at the cottage, but I ended up with a cold (that is still lingering!) so we came home a little earlier than we originally planned. DH and I spent the day resting up while the kids were at camp and care, we had a lunch date which was nice. I also got good news in that my infection has cleared up, so when I go in on Aug 17th I'm supposed to have another test done to check for recurrence and apparently I'm getting another scan done! I thought my last one was end of July, so this is a pleasant surprise. :happydance: I got my date too! If he's not already out, baby is getting evicted Sept 10. 

I hope everyone is doing well! I'm expecting to come on and find a birth announcement any day now.


----------



## mickels

Hi everyone

LilFoosh: So glad you got your weekend, pity about the cold though. Your bub is being evicted on my due date, though I wont be left until then (because of the preE), I'll either be induced/C-section @ 38-39 weeks.


So I went to the doctor again today, he felt for position because bub has been breech at the last 3 scans. He's optimistic for a vaginal birth, because bub's finally cephalic and he's 99% sure that bub won't be able to turn again. I'm going for my final scan next week Thursday (16 August), hopefully then I'll also get my induction/C-section date 


I'm also looking forward to birth announcements since we're all pretty much at our end. anything can happen from here on out. Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Glad you made it to the cottage lilfoosh although it sucks you got sick and had to come home early! Great news that your infection has cleared up and you have a date! It is going to start to get really busy in here soon I think!

Yay that baby has turned Mickels, that helps a lot, hope you get your date on the 16th!

I have my date now, C-Section on 22nd August at 38w2d, seems so close and yet so far lol. Will be spending the next two weekends getting everything prepared now! One more week of work after this one and then a couple of days off before d day!


----------



## elliecain

I&#8217;ve been told I&#8217;ll be allowed to go to 40+6 despite my age so I&#8217;m really happy. I do not want to be induced and will start deploying ALLLL the &#8220;get labour started&#8221; tactics from 39 weeks!!! I am not wishing her out any time soon though, as I&#8217;m only 34 weeks and this is the point Finlo stopped growing. He was so poorly that I do not want to meet her for at least another 5 weeks!


----------



## amytrisha

So surreal everyones getting their dates!! 

Glad baby has turned Mickels.
Fab news you can go to 40+6 Ellie! 
Hope the cottage was fun, shame you had to come home LilFoosh but fab youve got the all clear now. 

As for me most may of seen on fb but after another hospital say and my liver getting worse due to a stone passing into my pancreas the surgeon doesnt want to wait til November to operate, and is hoping the maternity consultant will agree to inducing me. Im nervous. I see surgeon this week and then the consultant next week so we will see what happens.

Have any of you been induced before? How was it? Im worried itll end in c section and not a natural birth.


----------



## Lightning7

Mickels - so glad to hear baby finally flipped head down for you! :happydance: hope you get your date soon! 

Ellie - that's awesome they are letting you go that far! Fingers are crossed for you going into labour naturally before your cut off! :thumbup:

Amy - sorry to hear you may have to be induced! I have no experience due to FTM but have heard both sides of induction stories and I do know a few people personally who have successfully had unassisted births after induction. :hugs: wishing you all the best whatever is decided! 

LilFoosh - sorry to hear you had to cut your holiday short, hope your cold is better now! Congrats on getting your date!!! :happydance: yay for your infection clearing up too! 

Waiting - congrats on getting the date and wow so close! That's so exciting! :happydance:

As for me, I'm so excited that I've hit 37 weeks :happydance: from here on it seems closer!
I am on mat leave now, enjoying some time off, organising my house a bit more, just basic stuff, the baby rooms been ready for ages and his/her portacot with bassinet section set up in my room :D labour bag and hospital bags are packed, finally, (just finished them this weekend Haha, yeah I'm slack :oops: )

So my stubborn bub is still posterior, and while he or she was partly side on posterior, I can tell has changed to complete back to back as the favourite thing to do is now kicking directly in the centre of my belly pushing out as hard as it can.. not a nice experience it REALLY HURTS :dohh: but despite doing every exercise I've heard of from every website around and spending most of my days in some sort of forward leaning or hands and knees position baby is stubbornly refusing to turn around. So right now I'm just ready for him or her to come out so my muscles can heal haha :rofl: 
Doesn't look as though bubs in a hurry to come out, at my 35wk midwife appointment baby was 3/5 engaged, at my 36wk appointment baby had gone up again and no longer engaged.. apparently they aren't supposed to be able to do that with first babies.. (but no one told him or her that obviously :haha: )


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hey everyone, it's been a minute! I had a doc appointment today & found out I am 1cm dilated & 25% effaced. It's startingggggg!

Hope you all are well!


----------



## waiting2c

Exciting Snowbunnie! Everyone is getting so close now!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I saw on another thread that cat was being induced, had she posted anything on fb?

Waiting I thought you meant Sept 22nd! But it's Aug 22nd, right? That's my ds' B-Day. In case I don't get back on before Wednesday, good luck momma!!!

Snowbunnie that's exciting. Not too much longer now


----------



## waiting2c

Yes Cat was induced and had her baby 4 days ago now I think.

Yup Aug 22nd for me - 5 days away, seems super close and yet still far away at the same time depending on my mood lol!


----------



## mickels

Waiting & Snowbunnie: That's so exciting, hope all goes well for you guys. Can't wait to see new baby pics :hugs:

AFM: Went for a Sonar and saw the Doc yesterday. Baby turned and he's breech again, and because of that they want to see me again on the 30th of August before they book me for a C-section. I'm super bummed, thought I'd know by now when little man would be arriving but no such luck. Bub is healthy at least, weighing 3.13kgs (approx.: 6lbs 8oz)


----------



## Lightning7

Yay snowbunnie! That's so exciting! 

LilFoosh, I dont think cat is on the September fb group, but she may have gone back to the August forum cause of getting induced in August, and she was on both groups to start with cause she had an end of August due date but usually goes over. Or something like that from memory. :D

Good luck with your birth waiting! Can't wait to hear your news :happydance: 

I've been getting a lot of BH and period like pains and some lower back aches last night and today, but bub wasn't engaged at yesterday's MW appt before the pains started so I guess it's just my body slowly getting ready.

My MW has asked me to start hand expressing colostrum cause of the GD and so i started that yesterday and got 12ml, but she only gave me 2 1ml syringes so I'm not sure if I only need 2ml? Do any of you know how much I am supposed to store?


----------



## waiting2c

You got 12 ml? That&#8217;s amazing!! I have been doing it for two weeks and have 6ml

Can you ask for more or bigger syringes? I got given 6 x 1ml syringes


----------



## Lightning7

waiting2c said:


> You got 12 ml? Thats amazing!! I have been doing it for two weeks and have 6ml
> 
> Can you ask for more or bigger syringes? I got given 6 x 1ml syringes

I was thinking of going to the chemist and buying some 5ml ones, do you think that's too big though? Yesterday I got 6ml so think I was just lucky the first day!

I envy other people though cause i have seriously been leaking like crazy since 23 weeks :dohh: some nights I wake up having soaked through bra, nursing pad, jumper, the folded doona I sleep on for hip pain and onto the sheet! It drives me nuts, especially since it's winter here! though the leaking has settled a little in the last couple of weeks finally!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Finally got my c section date! 7th September :) 

Ive been in so much pain in my scar from my previous sections though :( the doctor at the hospital has said just take pain killers. They wont give me a section any earlier than 39 weeks which sucks cause baby is already on the 95th percentile and the pressure on my scar is horrendous, I just want him out now! 

Good luck all being induced etc soon!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Not too much longer Cookie, hopefully the pain eases a bit between now and then for you!


----------



## Lightning7

Hope the pain goes for you soon cookie! Not long to go!! 

I am so sick of the period like cramping pains, they are on and off all day and night for the last 4 days now. Anyone else getting that?


----------



## imaginary8x

Lightning7 said:


> Hope the pain goes for you soon cookie! Not long to go!!
> 
> I am so sick of the period like cramping pains, they are on and off all day and night for the last 4 days now. Anyone else getting that?

Me too, hope it means something for us!!


----------



## waiting2c

Yup ive been getting those for a few weeks now. Hasn't become regular or anything just on and off.


----------



## Lightning7

Ugh I hope it does mean it's not too much longer to wait! Haven't had the pains today and bub is back up in my ribs so I think I get the pains more when he or she engages!

Your date is so close Waiting! :D


----------



## waiting2c

You are getting super close to 40 weeks there lightning so it wont be too long! 1 more sleep for me, nerves have kicked in this morning, going to keep myself busy today to try not to think about it! roughly 24 hours from now I should be going into Theatre!


----------



## amytrisha

Good luck Waiting!!!!!


----------



## Lightning7

waiting2c said:


> You are getting super close to 40 weeks there lightning so it wont be too long! 1 more sleep for me, nerves have kicked in this morning, going to keep myself busy today to try not to think about it! roughly 24 hours from now I should be going into Theatre!

Yes so close yet still seems so far to me haha I just hope bub doesn't wait much longer past due date haha. Feels like it's huge now makes me a little nervous!

Best of luck for tomorrow praying all goes well for you, looking forward to hearing your news!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck waiting!!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks everyone. Am in hospital now waiting to go down to pre op. So nervous!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Has anyone else pretty much had enough now? 37 weeks tomorrow and baby is over the 95th percentile. Ive had enough of the pain, the uncomfortable-ness, the not sleeping, the anxiety of movements, the heartburn, the heat, the exhaustion!!! 
Im on watch for any signs of labour so I can get in quicker lol! However given my history of NEVER going into labour on my own, even at 41 weeks, its not gonna happen :(

My IBS is playing up at the moment which is so annoying cause its so so similar to period type pain which gives me hope, then I realise its just IBS and I need to run to the loo lol! 

But Ive really had enough. Im always tired but I cant sleep. I have a constant headache, I feel sick and dizzy and just generally bleugh! My poor kids are so bored but I just cant do anything with them. 

These next two weeks cant go by quick enough :(


----------



## mickels

xCookieDoughx said:


> Has anyone else pretty much had enough now? 37 weeks tomorrow and baby is over the 95th percentile. Ive had enough of the pain, the uncomfortable-ness, the not sleeping, the anxiety of movements, the heartburn, the heat, the exhaustion!!!
> Im on watch for any signs of labour so I can get in quicker lol! However given my history of NEVER going into labour on my own, even at 41 weeks, its not gonna happen :(
> 
> My IBS is playing up at the moment which is so annoying cause its so so similar to period type pain which gives me hope, then I realise its just IBS and I need to run to the loo lol!
> 
> But Ive really had enough. Im always tired but I cant sleep. I have a constant headache, I feel sick and dizzy and just generally bleugh! My poor kids are so bored but I just cant do anything with them.
> 
> These next two weeks cant go by quick enough :(


I'm with you 100%. I can't wait for the next few weeks to be over. I'm also struggling with the uncomfortable-ness and the sleeplessness, I go to bed past 10 at night only to wake up at 2 and not be able to fall asleep again because of being uncomfortable or too hot.


----------



## waiting2c

Hope everyone is well! I swear I posted an update in here on Wednesday but I see its not here so somehow I didnt save it. 

Had baby on Wednesday - Lexie Zyla Roke, she is amazing.

Not long till September officially comes around and all your due dates start coming up. So excited to see updates as babies come.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats waiting!! Hope the family is adjusting well and your recovery is smooth. :)


----------



## BeachBaby655

Congrats waiting!! So happy for you!


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats Waiting... delivery day is tomorrow for me! I have to check into the hospital at 5:30am. So I am busy busy finishing up last minute things here at the house, we are going out to dinner so we dont have to cook/clean up, and just enjoying our last day as a family of 4!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck mrscletus!!


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck mrscletus!!! Look forward to seeing your update!


----------



## amytrisha

Loving the newborn photos in the Facebook group its so crazy these babies have started to arrive! Makes me so excited!


----------



## mrscletus

Hello Ladies, hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there for delivery day. 
Our precious BOY was born Monday Aug 27th @ 7:09am. He weighed 8 lbs 14.8 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long. He is healthy and already feeding like a rockstar. Neither of the other 2 latched as well or worked so hard, he is not a lazy eater. We havent had to supplement anything and he has only lost about 8-10 oz so 6-8% of birth weight which is great the doc said. 
As for me, I am healing up great from the surgery, only taking the high dose Motrin now for the pain/swelling. I know the next couple days will probably get worse before we get better, but thats expected. 
Have a great day ladies! Cant wait to hear more birth stories!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Massive congrats Mrs Cletus


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Mrscletus!!! Sounds like everything is going perfectly. 

I have 12 days left, counting them down now!!


----------



## mickels

Congrats Mrscletus :happydance:

AFM: I just came in from the Doctor's and my C-section has been scheduled for Monday 3 September. I can't believe it's been booked so close after my appointment today, but I am not complaining. I can't wait, I'm going to be so wired until then.


----------



## waiting2c

So exciting Mikels!! Look forward to your update on Monday!!


----------



## mrscletus

Very exciting Mikels!! Its all happening for everyone so awesome!! 

AFM, we are doing well. Fighting jaundice right now- got a blanket today so my dear boy is a glow worm. Breastfeeding is HARD, but we are making it through. Cael is a great eater a real trooper and my milk came in so we are getting somewhere. Hoping that it gets better in the next couple weeks when we get the hang of it. I am still learning as this is my first time making it this far. I am committed and more educated this time not to mention that I am older and more patient.


----------



## Ursaula

Hi gals. I gave birth August 28 at 35 weeks 3 days. Our little girl is in NICU but progressing.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Gl mickels!

Hang in there mrscletus, it does generally get better after the first couple of weeks. 

Congrats Ursaula! Hope you are both doing well! Where are you in Canada? I'm in Toronto

37 weeks today! Finished work yesterday and am in the single digit countdown now! 

This is our month!!! Weeeeeee


----------



## elliecain

Ursula, congratulations on the birth of your little girl. 

I had my little boy at that gestation and he spent 3 weeks in NICU. It was the hardest time of my life. I hope she gets out soon and you are coping ok. I&#8217;m here if you want to talk xx


----------



## Lightning7

Congrats mrscletus and Ursaula! 

Sorry for the delay in updating ladies it's been a crazy week but I gave birth to a little boy at 39wks 2days gestation on Thursday 30th Aug weighing 7lb 6oz after a difficult 40hr labour. Came home from hospital yesterday and we are doing well, breastfeeding is a work in progress but we are getting there!


----------



## BeachBaby655

Congrats lightning!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats all!! So many babies already and more to come!! Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Congratulations all you ladies who have had your babies!

Im so jealous! Sitting over here with my useless body which just doesnt ever want to do anything on its own!!! 5 days left for me, just 5 more days. Really hope they hurry up lol!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats lightning!!


----------



## mrscletus

Ok breastfeeding experts... we are 5 days in and Caels poop is still a darker green, should I be worried he isnt getting enough milk?? I am thinking it should be yellow/mustardy by now right?? 
Please help!


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats Lightning and Ursula! So happy to hear of more babies. This is seriously so exciting to come and check on the boards to see who has given birth, going into labor, etc!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I don't think you need to worry yet, mrscletus. You said your milk came on the other day, day 3? They don't eat very much this young and their digestive system is still slow/figuring things out again. Did the hospital give you info for a lactation consultant or motherrisk or something? If you are worried I'd call one of them. 
From baby centre's poop guide:
Newborn poop: Transitional stool
When your baby is 2 to 4 days old, his poop will become lighter in color &#8211; sort of an army green &#8211; and less sticky. This transitional stool is a sign that he's started digesting early breast milk or formula and that his intestinal tract is A-okay.

Healthy breastfed poop
If your baby is exclusively breastfed, her poop will be yellow or slightly green and have a mushy or creamy consistency. It may be runny enough to resemble diarrhea. Breastfed poop typically looks like Dijon mustard and cottage cheese mixed together and may be dotted with little seed-like flecks. Interestingly, its smell isn't half bad.

There are many shades of normal when it comes to breastfed poop. One you might see is a greener hue, which could signify that you ate something different than you normally do. If your baby isn't experiencing any other symptoms, there's no need to worry.


----------



## imaginary8x

Just wanted to update to say Ive had my little girl on 2nd September at 1:21pm she weighed 7lb 3oz.:cloud9:

Congratulations to the ladies that have had their babies & good luck to everyone still waiting!! :happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats imaginary!!

Hope everything went well mickles!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Looking forward to your updates mickels, cookie & Amber! I hope all is well and bubba arrived safely :hugs:

Less than 2 days left for me. They called and moved me up a couple of hours, so I have to go in for 6am now. Very ready now!


----------



## Lightning7

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Looking forward to your updates mickels, cookie & Amber! I hope all is well and bubba arrived safely :hugs:
> 
> Less than 2 days left for me. They called and moved me up a couple of hours, so I have to go in for 6am now. Very ready now!

That's exciting! Good luck!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

My little boy was born this morning just after 8:30 am. Our biggest yet at 8 lbs 2 oz. We are both doing well, just a little sleepy.


----------



## BeachBaby655

Congrats Lil foosh!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

LilFooshFoosh said:


> My little boy was born this morning just after 8:30 am. Our biggest yet at 8 lbs 2 oz. We are both doing well, just a little sleepy.

Congrats!


Still prego here. Things are really rough. Went to the hospital Sat night because I was having constant, painful contractions. They eventually stopped. SOOOOO ready to have this baby!


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats lilfoosh!!!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Our baby boy was born on the 7th at 13.33 weighing 8lb 1oz :) hes perfect! Breastfeeding is going great and hes such a calm and contented baby, even if he wont sleep in his crib lol!
I had a rough recovery and am still struggling a bit but hopefully in a few weeks Ill be back to normal.
I forgot how long everything takes with a newborn, seriously need several extra hours haha!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats cookie!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations to everyone who has had their baby <3
I&#8217;m due in 9 days and finding it fine. Not in any hurry for her to arrive yet. Got our 14th scan on Thursday, hoping her amniotic fluid is ok becaue it was low last week and I don&#8217;t want to be induced. Her growth had tailed off a bit too but that could have been that the previous scan oversized her head. Estimated 6lb11 at 38 weeks, so still a good size. 
My weight gain stopped a month or so ago and I&#8217;ve actually lost 2lb this week. Total gain now 25lb and I now weigh what I did 8 weeks after I gave birth to my son!
My anxiety has been much better since we passed Finlo&#8217;s birth gestation. I&#8217;m trying to trust that this baby will be healthy and not need NICU. Still cephalic and still hoping for a VBAC. 
My specialist mental health midwife who I adore is on leave this week. Back next Monday. I&#8217;ve decided I will NOT give birth before then. She has to be there for it. 

Anyway, good luck to everyone <3 <3


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats Cookie!


I'm being induced Monday morning. 
Hoping baby girl arrives before then though!


----------



## elliecain

Good luck tomorrow snowbunny!
Im due in 4 days and still ticking along just fine. Id be happy for her to arrive now or stay put for up to another week. I think the plan is to give me a sweep on Thursday if all fine at the growth scan. 
Its so exciting!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oooh, gl snow!! Hope all goes smoothly.

Sounds like you'll likely make it to full term Ellie! Is Finlo getting excited?


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations to everyone whos given birth, and good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## elliecain

Due date today...
I&#8217;ve now been in latent labour for 4 days. I had a sweep yesterday and some acupuncture today, but the contractions are still totally irregular and not getting stronger. I&#8217;ve lost so much mucus and blood and I&#8217;m exhausted from lack of sleep. May be getting waters broken tonight. Have to call at 8pm for a plan of action. 
I&#8217;ve gone from happy for her to hang on for a week to just fed up and wanting her out. I&#8217;m so tired and frustrated.


----------



## BeachBaby655

Good luck Ellie! Hope your baby comes soon! 

I am currently 39 weeks today and so ready for this baby to come out. Ive tried everything they suggest short of castor oil and acupuncture! No signs of little mans arrival yet!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck with Labour progression Ellie & Beachbaby! I hope things get moving for you both soon.


----------



## elliecain

Kirree was born yesterday morning at 6.52. Shes absolutely perfect!

Birth story...


Spoiler
I started having mild contractions on Sunday night. They were like bad period pains that came and went. I had them every night and a little during the days that week. 

On Wednesday, my midwife measured my bump and it was a bit smaller, so my next scan was brought forward to that afternoon. 

The babys growth had tailed off a little, so we made the decision to start a gentle induction to get things moving properly. I was given a sweep which did make the contractions start up again that night, but they stopped again in the morning. I was able to have some acupuncture on Thursday, which helped to calm and prepare me. 

I was admitted on Friday morning and my lovely midwife Jess broke my waters at 6.10pm. She commented how low the baby was and how much hair she had! The contractions came thick and fast almost immediately. I was assigned a wonderful midwife called Lucie to take me through my labour after Jess finished at 8. 

At 10.45pm, I was 2-3cm dilated. At 3.15am, I was 3-4cm. We could see that things needed a bit of a boost as I was exhausted from 5 nights of poor sleep, so I accepted a low dose of syntocinon. I also started using the gas and air. Immediately things got very intense. 

I was able to move around a lot. I found that standing leaning slightly on the end of the bed during a contraction then sitting on the birthing ball between them helped conserve my energy. I used long out breaths to help ride the waves of the contractions. Robert rubbed my back with a massage glove when I had some intense back pains. 

At around 6pm, my midwife went on a break and the student midwife took over. I was shattered and tried squatting on the gym mat. Suddenly, I was overtaken by a huge urge to push. It was out of my control and came out of nowhere. I screamed that I was pushing and my poor student called for help! I was terrified that I wasnt going to be 10cm, but they examined me and said I was... Id gone from 3.5 to 10cm in under 3 hours much to everyones bewilderment!

I was so tired and overwhelmed that I sat on the bed and grasped the side handles. It was too late for any other pain relief and gas and air is not much use in the second stage, so I felt every push! I made a lot of noise, all totally out of my control. 
I pushed for just under an hour and finally, blissfully, my beautiful girl arrived at 6.52am on Saturday 22nd September and weighed exactly 7 pounds. We delayed clamping the cord until it stopped pulsing - around 5 minutes. I had the injection and eventually birthed my placenta after about 20 minutes. I was able to cut the cord myself. The whole thing was the most intense experience I have ever had and I have no regrets at all. She is so perfect and healthy. 

I did have to spend some time in theatre having a 3rd degree tear repaired, but they are very happy that I will have a total recovery. Kirree is worth every bit of it. 

My husband was an absolute star throughout and he keeps staring at me in awe now!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Ellie! Sounds like it was a pretty great experience. Are you home now or did you have to stay due to the tear?


----------



## amytrisha

Amazing Ellie! Congratulations!! :cloud9:


----------



## elliecain

We came home yesterday, so just stayed one night to check I was weeing ok. Someone will be out today to check us over. So so so happy!!!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay Ellie... what an amazing experience for you. So happy for you and healthy baby girl!! 

AFM- 4 week well baby visit today! How is that possible? Im curious to see what their scales say he weighs, hopefully he is gaining ok according to them. We have been supplementing using a Lactation aid feeding tube. It has been great- really encouraging him to empty the breast quicker. Hoping we are getting over the slump, and better BF days to come!!


----------



## amytrisha

Wow 4 weeks already! Amazing! 

I had a sweep yesterday. Im 3cm and midwife said it was very successful and my cervix is favourable. We will see if it does anything, pray for me :lol:


----------



## elliecain

Good luck amytrisha. My sweep definitely helped, but I still needed waters broken to get it going better. 

Ive updated my birth story, added about my surgery and postnatal days. My milk came in yesterday and I have such a huge amount! Kirree feeds like a total champ, but has to be woken at night. 

Updated birth story:

Spoiler
Birth story... PART 1 {Stage 1}



I started having mild contractions on Sunday night. They were like bad period pains that came and went. I had them every night and a little during the days that week. 
On Wednesday, my midwife measured my bump and it was only 36cm at 39+6, so my next scan was brought forward to that afternoon. 
The babys growth had tailed off a little (now estimated at 7lb), so we made the decision to start a gentle induction to get things moving properly. I was given a sweep which did make the contractions start up again that night, but they stopped again in the morning. I was able to have some acupuncture on Thursday, which helped to calm and prepare me. 
I was admitted on Friday morning and my lovely midwife Jess broke my waters at 6.10pm. She commented how low the baby was and how much hair she had! The contractions came thick and fast almost immediately. I was assigned a wonderful midwife called Lucie to take me through my labour after Jess finished at 8. 
At 10.45pm, I was 2-3cm dilated. At 3.15am, I was 3-4cm. We could see that things needed a bit of a boost as I was exhausted from 5 nights of poor sleep, so I accepted a low dose of syntocinon. I also started using the gas and air. Immediately things got very intense. 
I was able to move around a lot. I found that standing leaning slightly on the end of the bed during a contraction then sitting on the birthing ball between them helped conserve my energy. I used long out breaths to help ride the waves of the contractions. Robert rubbed my back with a massage glove and I used a TENS machine when I had some intense back pains.

Birth story... PART 2 {Stages 2-3}



At around 6pm, my midwife went on a break and the student midwife took over. I was shattered and tried squatting on the gym mat. Suddenly, I was overtaken by a huge urge to push. It was out of my control and came out of nowhere. I screamed that I was pushing and my poor student called for help! I was terrified that I wasnt going to be 10cm, but they examined me and said I was now fully dilated... Id gone from 3.5 to 10cm in under 3 hours much to everyones bewilderment!

I was so tired and overwhelmed that I sat on the bed and grasped the side handles. It was too late for any other pain relief and gas and air is not much use in the second stage, so I felt every push! I made a lot of noise, all totally out of my control. 
I pushed for just under an hour and finally, blissfully, my beautiful girl arrived at 6.52am on Saturday 22nd September, weighing exactly 7 pounds (clever sonographer!) As she was delivered, I felt something tear in me. No pain, but a massive give. We delayed clamping the cord until it stopped pulsing - around 5 minutes. I had the injection and eventually birthed my placenta after about 20 minutes. I was able to cut the cord myself. The whole thing was the most intense experience I have ever had and I have no regrets at all. She is so perfect and healthy. After birth, she didnt cry, just let out some adorable mews. She looked up at us all with huge, dark eyes and rocked her thick, dark brown hair. 
My husband was an absolute star throughout and he keeps staring at me in awe now! Our relationship has never been stronger and we both have a new level of respect for each other. 

Birth story... PART 3 {surgery}
***Warning- graphic surgery and tear details given***



The midwives did an examination after delivery to see how much damage had been done. They said a surgeon needed to decide if it was a 2nd or 3rd degree tear as that would determine how the stitching would happen (local anaesthetic in the room or spinal anaesthetic in theatre). He took one look and said it was a 3rd degree tear. 
Kirree had been on me skin to skin from birth to the theatre, then I passed her to Robert, who scrubbed up and came in. The anaesthetist was the same one as during Finlos caesarean!
I couldnt sit up for the spinal, so they got me onto my side for it. The minute it kicked in, my whole being changed. I smiled and joked and relaxed. For the first time in about 16 hours, I was in no pain!
My legs were then put in stirrups and the surgeon started a proper exam. Once he had worked out the exact nature of the tear (it was a 3b), he started work. It took him 2 more hours to stitch me up. The tear had severed my perineum and affected a large part of my anal sphincter. He is a very skilled surgeon and they get excellent results with this when they know what they are dealing with. 
We then returned to labour ward and Kirree had a good breastfeed. I was kept under observation for a bit. The spinal drugs caused me some horrible mental side effects but they passed once the feeling started to return in my legs as it wore off. We were taken to the postnatal ward and I had a very comfy bed by a window with Kirree in her cot by my side. I ate and ate and ate.

Birth story... PART 4 {Postnatal}



Robert went home to get some rest and collect Finlo. He then brought him in to visit in the afternoon. Throughout my pregnancy, Finlo had called my tummy sissy because I said sister. He took one look at Kirree in her cot, pointed at her and said Sissy!!!!! After my boys left, I had a massive mood drop. The extent of my injuries hit me and I also felt a bit shocked by the labour. The staff were lovely and I started to calm down. And ate some more! My catheter came out and I mobilised straight away. Needed to wee 200ml before Id be allowed to go home and couldnt seem to get enough yet, but I knew Id be staying overnight anyway. 
When staff changed over to the night shift, I was over the moon that Lucie came on. She was the midwife with me the night before in labour.
I had brought in some colostrum Id collected so Lucie took Kirree from 10pm-4am and I slept. At 4, I woke up and went and got her back. They midwives were all in love with her. Shed not cried at all, just woke for feeds twice and made a tiny mew. She is tiny and beautiful, like a little pixie. I fed her then fell asleep again and got 2 more hours. When I woke again, Lucie had gone and the next midwife to come to me was Kelli. She has a little girl Finlos age and we did Waterbabies together!!!!!
I managed a proper wee at last and was cleared to go home. 
Robert came in and we collected my medication. Prescribed lactulose and clindamycin, with shop bought paracetamol and ibuprofen for pain. 
We packed both children into the car and off we went!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I had my baby girl on 9/17! 4th baby with no meds. Definitely my most painful labor & I'm so glad it's over! How you all are doing well! <3


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations!! 

No progress here, contractions keep stop starting :( gutted. OH has started paternity leave early, didnt have much choice as I keep thinking Im in labour and then it all stops.. hope things progress soon cos this is driving me a little crazy, I dont mind going over but contractions 2 mins apart for 3 hours and no change isnt fun!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats snowbunnie!

Ugh, Amy that's so annoying! Hoping it starts for real soon :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Oscar was born at 11:54am weighing 8lb 7oz on the 28th Sept! 

Woke up to a mega contraction at 5am, had 2 more and woke OH up.. Who said ‘you’ve only had 3? Don’t you wanna wait?’ I was like nah this is it for sure we need to go. So we got Finley up to take him to his aunties so she could take him to school, dropped him off at 6am then went straight to the hospital. I was 5cm. I got into the bath on the birth suite and it really helped! Got to around 10am and I wanted some gas & air to help with my breathing. 
At 11 she thought I may not be progressing and explained that in 45 minutes I’d have to get out for a wee and to check my dilation. I really didn’t like the thought of getting out lol with all that pressure! Anyway 45 minutes later I needed to push :lol: waters went as I was pushing and he was born less than 10 minutes later!! 
The most amazing experience. I had a 2nd degree tear but totally worth it lol and he’s latched like a tiny pro! 

So different to Fins birth! His was so hard and ended with an episiotomy, heart rate monitors, doctors and suction cup so I was very anxious this time but it couldn’t of gone more smoothly and big brother is tottttally smitten ! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Awesome Amy! Congrats!!


----------



## amytrisha

Hope you guys are all well! We’re nearly at 6 weeks now and have tonnes of smiles. Combi feeding still. Not sure what he weighs but I’m gonna find out Thursday! 

Would love an update on the babies, it’s been super quiet in here! X


----------



## waiting2c

Hey! What a gorgeous picture!

We are 11 weeks old today and doing really well, found our hands so spend most of the day sucking on these and staring at them in awe lol. Still not the best sleeper but getting there with effort to routine! Time goes too fast!!


----------



## Lightning7

Beautiful picture Amy! 

We are 10 weeks old today, also found his hands 2 days ago and pretty much hadn't stopped sucking on them since! Haha! His latch is still pretty painful thanks to a tongue tie not being discovered and fixed until 6 weeks old, but hes getting plenty of milk and growing heaps, doubled his birth weight this week which is crazy! He's so heavy! 
He has reflux, lots of wind and gas pains, but I have started a baby massage course and massaging his tummy is helping a little with the gas pains I think! 
He is sleeping quite well at night too which is great, goes about 6hours for his first stretch and feeds and goes down for another 3-4hours so I'm quite happy with that!


----------



## amytrisha

Ahhh so sweet! Adorable they have both found their hands. Bless them. 
I hope sleep gets better waiting! We get a 4hr stretch and then 2hr gaps after that. He settles quite quick so it’s not too bad. 
& I hope the latch and gas pains start getting considerably better lightning! 

Had Oscar weighed he was 11lb 5oz at 5w+6d :)


----------



## Lightning7

amytrisha said:


> Ahhh so sweet! Adorable they have both found their hands. Bless them.
> I hope sleep gets better waiting! We get a 4hr stretch and then 2hr gaps after that. He settles quite quick so it’s not too bad.
> & I hope the latch and gas pains start getting considerably better lightning!
> 
> Had Oscar weighed he was 11lb 5oz at 5w+6d :)

That's great his weight is going so well Amy! 

That's a nice sleep routine, ours was similar earlier on and he is spreading that first sleep longer as we go. Had a 7 hour gap twice last week!


----------



## amytrisha

Lightning7 said:


> That's great his weight is going so well Amy!
> 
> That's a nice sleep routine, ours was similar earlier on and he is spreading that first sleep longer as we go. Had a 7 hour gap twice last week!

Ooh this gives me hope for the future then lol! 
Finley didn’t sleep through til he was 3!! So I’m hoping Oscar isn’t the same! X


----------



## elliecain

Kirree is 2 weeks old today and such a beautiful pixie <3

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## amytrisha

elliecain said:


> Kirree is 2 weeks old today and such a beautiful pixie <3
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> View attachment 1048762

I was so confused reading this :lol: so beautiful!


----------



## elliecain

D’oh! MONTHS!!! Sorry, baby brain!!!


----------



## imaginary8x

This was the picture my OH got of our little girl turning 3 months old!!
time needs to slow down!!!
Also got her 2nd set of immunisations this Thursday.


----------



## amytrisha

Happy new year ladies! X


----------



## waiting2c

Happy New Year! How is everyone doing? I cant believe Lexie is 4.5 months old already, where does the time go!! Had to get rid of the small newborn clothes the other week, it made me a bit sad! 

Hope all of you and your babies are doing great!


----------



## amytrisha

It’s all going so fast! Oscar is rolling now, from front to back, unaided which is exciting for him! We’ve agreed to no more children but we’re already broody because Oscar is such a dream baby! 
Hope the rest of our September sparkles are doing great, happy and healthy!


----------



## elliecain

Kirree is such a perfect little thing that I’m sure I’d like a third! I can’t believe how fast the last 4 months have gone though! She’s now 13lb and such a doll. She looks like an anime character!


----------



## Lightning7

Hi everyone! How are all the babies doing? Charlie is 7.5 months old, and 10kg! He is sitting and crawling, loves his solid foods, and is cutting his two top teeth, (he got the bottom 2 at 5 months old)
Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey! We are good, Lexie will be 8 months old tomorrow, is sitting but not yet crawling - gets all over the place with rolling so seems content with that and to be fair I am not encouraging anything else right now lol! We have two bottom teeth through now. She is a massive foodie - loves all things we have given so far, fruit is favoured but eats veggies well too.

Charlie sounds delightful Lightning - I cant believe how old they are already. Where did that time go!


----------

